# Les aventures de Lucky et ses amis



## thebiglebowsky (20 Juillet 2020)

Moi : Lucky ! p..... lâche cette brosse !   
Lucky : Non ! Plutôt crever que de lâcher !
Moi : Mais pourquoi ?
Lucky : Parce que je sais que ça te fait ch.... !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (2 Août 2020)

Lucky : Pfffff ! Même dans mon pot de fleurs je me fais ch.... ! 
Moi : Enfin Lucky, sois un peu sociable quand même !
Lucky : Il pue l'herbe à chats ce junkie !
Moi : Peut-être, mais c'était de la bonne ! 





Désolé pour la qualité, j'ai utilisé un "truc de merde" !  
Non ! Pistache n'est pas bleu délavé ! 

Lucky : Il n'est peut-être pas bleu, mais con oui ! ​


----------



## thebiglebowsky (3 Août 2020)

Pistache : Pffff ! C'est la crise du logement ici ! 
Lucky : T'as qu'à dégager on aura plus de place !
Pistache : Non ! J'y suis, j'y reste !
Lucky : Et une double patte retournée dans ta gueule, ça t'intéresse ?


----------



## thebiglebowsky (4 Août 2020)

Moi : T'as vu, je t'ai posté en noir et blanc ! 
Lucky : Pfffff ! Je suis en noir et blanc depuis ma naissance !
Moi : Mais en regardant de plus près, je te trouve un peu poussiéreux ...
Lucky : Hé vieux, vaut mieux être poussiéreux que miteux et rabougri ! 
Lucky : A propos, tu saurais me faire des dreads ???
Moi : Pourquoi ?
Lucky : Avec mes potes, Pistache, Doudou et Pirate, on envisage de tourner un film sur une bande de poilus jamaïcains qui rêvent de gagner une coupe du monde de bobsleigh !
Moi : Euh ! J'ai déjà vu ça quelque part ... et tu vas l'appeler comment ton film ?
Lucky : ça tombe sous le sens : "Rasta Croquettes"

_Lucky__ (voix off) : il croit n'importe quoi ce gros naïf !_


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (7 Août 2020)

Pistache, Lucky n'êtes pas venus. Je m'étalle


----------



## thebiglebowsky (8 Août 2020)

Lucky : schlapp ... schlapp ... pfffff fait chaud ici !





Moi : Arrête de schlapper ... t'es encore une fois tout flou ... Vais me faire engueuler ! 
Lucky : A chacun sa m...... !!!! 
​


----------



## thebiglebowsky (11 Août 2020)

Moi : Fait chaud Lucky ! Pourquoi t'enlèves pas ta fourrure ??  
Lucky : T'aimerais bien hein, vieux pervers catophile ...  ... 
Moi : Oh ça va ! c'était pour rigoler !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (14 Août 2020)

Lucky : si tu veux entrer, c'est 10 croquettes ou une demi fricadelle ! 
Pistache : radin à fourrure ! Hier c'était 5 croquettes !  
Lucky : Hier, c'était hier ! Aujourd'hui, c'est jour du poisson ... c'est plus cher ! 
Pistache : vais t'en foutre moi ! ... jour du poisson ! n'importe quoi ! 




​


----------



## litobar71 (14 Août 2020)

[ en aparté ]
si thebiglebowsky *oubliait *par inadvertance de faire t_*chat*_cher ses loustics il y aurait des râleurs, dont mézigue !     
[ aparté off ]


----------



## thebiglebowsky (15 Août 2020)

Moi : Ho Lucky ! Qu'est ce que tu fais là de grand matin ?
Lucky : Silence, je guette si le junkie n'est pas dans les parages ...
Moi :   ... Il t'a pas payé hier ?
Lucky : Je lui ai fait crédit pour 5 croquettes et il en a profité pour piocher dans ma réserve d'herbe à chats !
Moi : Tidju, t'as l'air fâché !
Lucky : Je vais te le dépiauter façon grand chef ... Plein les moustaches qu'il va prendre ce sac à puces ! 
Moi : Pauvre Pistache ! Et l'Amour dans tout ça ?
Lucky : Ta g..... et prépare la sauce lapin ... ... avec amour ! 




​


----------



## thebiglebowsky (16 Août 2020)

Moi : Purée, Pistache ! Ton nez !  ... Je reconnais là la "double patte retournée" de Lucky !
Pistache : Non ! bourre-pif fulgurant !  ... OK ! Je l'avais mérité, mais quand même !
Moi : Et personne pour te venir en aide ?
Pistache : Euh ! Doudou a tenté de m'aider à rembourser ma dette en piquant un bout de saucisse sur le barbecue du voisin !
Moi : Et alors ?
Pistache : Bin, Doudou il est vieux et bigleux ... il a raté sa descente du muret et est tombé sur le barbecue en se grillant quelques coussinets au passage ! 
Moi : Pauvre Doudou ! 
Pistache : Ouais, mais le vieux rat, il a quand même réussi à piquer une merguez moëlleuse au passage !  






Moi : t'en fais pas ! J'ai racheté de l'herbe à chats ... je vais rembourser Lucky !
Pistache : Ah ! t'en as ??? Je peux en avoir ? ... à crédit, bien entendu ! 
Moi : 

​


----------



## Romuald (16 Août 2020)

Pendant ce temps la, miss Radasse : Vos histoires de mâles, ça m'en touche une sans faire bouger l'autre. Enfin façon de parler, hein ?


----------



## thebiglebowsky (17 Août 2020)

Moi : Salut Doudou ! Alors t'es le héro du jour ??? 
Doudou : Pffff ! J'ai glissé sur le muret et je suis tombé sur le barbec ... J'en ai profité pour piquer un truc ! 
Moi : On m'a dit que c'était pour aider Pistache ?
Doudou : Au départ, oui ! Mais j'ai pas pu résister et je l'ai bouffé - la saucisse hein ! pas Pistache !
Moi : Pistache va être déçu !
Doudou : A chacun sa m....... ! 





Moi : J'ai remarqué que vous étiez tous des poilus noirs et blancs ???
Doudou : C'est le territoire des BWC ici - Black & White Cats - c'est une zone interdite aux autres !
Moi : faut montrer patte blanche pour rentrer ???  
Doudou : Ouais ! Si tu veux ! (voix off : qu'est-ce qu'il est con cet humain !) ​


----------



## thebiglebowsky (18 Août 2020)

Lucky : Oh les gars !   ... Un intrus sur *NOTRE* terrasse !!! Passe moi le Minoux pour que je lui tire son portrait !
Moi : Le Minoux ???????
Lucky : Ignare ! Le Minoux, c'est un Minox customisé pour les poilus ! Mini, il tient bien dans la fourrure !  
Pistache : C'est avec ça qu'on te photographie quand t'es sous la douche ! 
Lucky : D'ailleurs on s'était dit qu'on allait acheter un objectif macro pour "certaines" parties ! 
Moi :  ... 
Doudou : Calmos les amis ! L'intrus c'est Zizi, le chat de la friterie, c'est mon indic qui me rencarde sur les livraisons de fricadelle - c'est un ami ! 
Lucky, Pistache : Ah OK ! Il est bien pour un "zébré" ! 








​


----------



## thebiglebowsky (24 Août 2020)

Moi : Alors Lucky ? Tu m'as l'air bien triste et avachi aujourd'hui ...
Lucky : Je pense à Capitaine Gribouille ... Tu penses qu'on va la revoir un jour ?
Moi : Je ne sais pas ... Mais n'oublie pas qu'il te reste 8 vies ... Tout est encore permis !
Lucky : Cool ! ... Mais c'est long sans elle ... 





​


----------



## Neyres (24 Août 2020)

Bon, je crois que la prise électrique c'est pas son truc ...
C'est un poussin ( 2 mois environs ) ....  il me fait mourir de rire.
On l'a appelé Jackson


----------



## Toum'aï (24 Août 2020)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Lucky : Je pense à Capitaine Gribouille ... Tu penses qu'on va la revoir un jour ?


Coucou Lucky   un bisou...



​


----------



## Toum'aï (27 Août 2020)

Hé, viens voir, j'ai trouvé un couteau...



​


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (29 Août 2020)

J'aide mon Papa à peindre ! Quoi ? me regarde pas comme ça Papa, 
je t'ai dis que j'allais t'aider, je n'ai qu'une parole ChatOui


----------



## thebiglebowsky (31 Août 2020)

Lucky, Pistache, Doudou : Hé les mecs ! Encore un intrus dans la cuisine !  
Lucky : Hola ! C'est pas le Club Med ici ! Pas de buffet à volonté hein !
Pistache, Doudou : En plus c'est un vieux miteux ! 
Lucky : Pfffff ! Connaissant notre humain, on va se le taper !


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (31 Août 2020)

- Maman, maman ?

- Rhô Danette, je suis sous la douche !

- Ouf j'ai eu peur,
Papa vient de rentrer comme un Ouf, en me jetant son short à la gueule et a accouru dans la SDB, 
je comprends mieux, c'était ta reprise aujourd'hui ? 
Et comme hier soir j'ai dû maté un DVD avec Papa et qu'à 20h tu étais couchée


----------



## thebiglebowsky (5 Septembre 2020)

Moi : Salut Pistache ! Tu m'as l'air tout déconfit ???
Pistache : Je me suis fait jeter de la pharmacie ... et pourtant j'ai été poli et tout et tout !  
Moi : Ah bon ?
Pistache : J'ai demandé : "Bonjour Madame la Pharmacienne, auriez-vous un sirop pour ma toux ?"
Moi : Et alors ?
Pistache : Elle a rigolé et m'a dit : "T'es un marrant, toi ! Va chez le vétérinaire pour demander un sirop pour matou ! Allez ! dégage !!!!!  ... VDM

​


----------



## thebiglebowsky (6 Septembre 2020)

Moi : Bon, Lucky ! Tu descends ou quoi ?
Lucky : Chut ! Je fais le guet pour Doudou !
Moi : Et qu'est-ce qu'il fait Doudou ?
Lucky : il est en train de ramper dans le jardin des voisins pour atteindre le barbec !
Moi : Mais c'est dégueulasse d'envoyer le vieux Doudou, bande de rats !
Lucky : C'est stratégique ! Comme il rate toujours son coup, les voisins en ont pitié et il repart toujours avec quelque chose ! 




​


----------



## thebiglebowsky (7 Septembre 2020)

Moi : Euh Lucky ! Veux tu sortir de mon tiroir ?
Lucky : Non ! C'est MON tiroir !
Moi : Je te donne 30 secondes pour sortir ou je ferme le tiroir !
Lucky : Au secours, Doudou, il veut m'expulser ! 
Moi : Et qu'est-ce que tu veux que le vieux Doudou fasse ?
Lucky : Rien de spécial ... Il va simplement rameuter tous les chats du quartier en leur promettant une distribution gratuite de croquettes au saumon (les meilleures !) devant chez toi !  (je plains tes voisins !)
Moi :


----------



## Toum'aï (8 Septembre 2020)

Lucky, il a l'oreille gauche transparente...


----------



## Lio70 (8 Septembre 2020)

Moi : Salut TheBig, tu vas bien ? Je passais dans le coin, je m'suis arrêté en entendant le concert devant chez toi. Ah Lucky, t'es gentil mais il ne fallait pas te donner tout ce mal !
Lucky : T'es qui, toi ?
Moi : Un ami de votre papa. Je viens d'ouvrir un élevage de saumons dans la région et je leur ai promis des croquettes de chat. Au fait, elle est bien haute, cette maison. C'est vrai que les chats retombent toujours sur leurs pattes ?


----------



## thebiglebowsky (8 Septembre 2020)

Lio70 a dit:


> C'est vrai que les chats retombent toujours sur leurs pattes ?


Oui ! Tous ... sauf Doudou !  ...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (8 Septembre 2020)

Moi : Bonjour Monsieur Pistache ! Que puis-je vous servir ???
Pistache : Pfffff ! Si Nelly était là, elle m'aurait proposé un bon Chat Blis bien frais !  
Moi : Nelly n'étant pas là, t'auras un bon bol d'eau !
Pistache :  ...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (9 Septembre 2020)

Moi : ça va Pistache ? Pas trop dure la vie de poilu ? Moi, je rêve de me réincarner en matou !  
Pistache : Je vais te révéler un secret connu uniquement de nous, les poilus !
Moi : Vas-y raconte !
Pistache : Tous ceux qui aiment les chats seront automatiquement réincarnés en chats ! Pas beau ça ?
Moi : Super ! Et les autres, ceux qui les détestent ?
Pistache : Les autres, seront réincarnés en ... souris !!!  Arf !




​


----------



## Jura39 (9 Septembre 2020)

Bonsoir 

Pourquoi ne pas faire une BD avec photo ?

Un tchatBd


----------



## thebiglebowsky (11 Septembre 2020)

Lucky et Pistache : Euh ! Pourquoi une photo de Doudou ? C'est ton chouchou ? 
Moi : Mais non ! Mais Doudou il est vieux, miteux et maladroit ! 
Lucky et Pistache : On l'a toujours dit : "Qui se ressemble s'assemble" arf !  
Moi : Vous êtes pathétiques !


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (12 Septembre 2020)

J'avais 6semaines à l'élevage, ne savais pas encore ce que la vie me réservais. L’élevage s’y fait en famille. Chaque chiot naît et grandit dans un cocon familial, entouré d’une affection toute particulière ; non pas pour le business.
En plus, ils y élevaient des labradors de couleur chocolat, ce qui pourrait s’avérer être un bon antidépresseur. Je programmai donc l’acquisition de ma boule de poils, et je pus suivre son évolution de sa naissance jusqu’à son arrivée chez moi. L’éleveuse l’appela par son nom alors qu’elle n’avait que quelques semaines, ainsi lorsque je lui rendais visite, elle le reconnaissait.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (12 Septembre 2020)

Pistache : Ho Lucky ! T'as pas un petit coup de pastis pour mettre dans l'eau ?
Lucky : Bin non ! Va au bar et demande à Nelly !
Pistache : Ouais ! J'y ai pensé ! Le problème c'est que quand tu vas au bar, ils mettent au minimum 3 ou 4 heures pour t'ouvrir ! 
Lucky :  Je sais ! Boire avec modération à priori, c'est pas simple !
Pistache : vie de merde ! 





Lucky : T'as qu'à demander une dérogation à @Anthony ...  ​


----------



## thebiglebowsky (14 Septembre 2020)

Lucky : Ho Pistache ! Viens voir à la fenêtre ... ça vaut le coup !
Pistache : J'arrive !
Lucky : Y a un humain qui promène son Maine Coon en laisse !  
Pistache : Ouais ! Il fait moins son malin ce grand coon ... quelle déchéance ! 
Lucky : Il a même un petit manteau ridicule ... Il est déjà paré pour l'hiver !
Pistache : Au moins nous, on ne va pas se geler les couilles en décembre !
Lucky : Ouais, c'est l'avantage de ne plus en avoir !


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (15 Septembre 2020)

Pistache, Lucky et Doudou en plus d'avoir une queue (en tire bouchon), je louche...
Mais c'est pour pas vous noyez dedans, dans mes yeux, qui ressemble à s'y méprendre à ceux de la patronne.
Autant précieuse que moi !!

Après le pastaga, perroquet ou tomate, que Nelly va vous servir,
Votre humain @thebiglebowsky, en voudra aussi,
Elle lui sert avec toute sa sympathie, vous souhaite une excellente journée !


----------



## Neyres (15 Septembre 2020)

Hello,

Des nouvelles de Jackson


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (15 Septembre 2020)

Il s’est encore coiffé avec un pétard il n’a toujours pas compris qu’on les fume les petards [emoji23]


----------



## Jura39 (15 Septembre 2020)

Superbe " Jackson "


----------



## thebiglebowsky (16 Septembre 2020)

*CAT POWER !!!!!*

Lucky : Chers amis félins et sympathisants ... Le temps est venu d'amplifier notre hégémonie dans le monde ! Grâce aux chatons mignons, nous avons déjà submergé le web et les réseaux sociaux ! Nous avons également réussi à infiltrer un foyer d'humains sur deux ! 
La réapparition dans nos forêts de nos cousins, le lynx et le chat forestier (équivalent du bûcheron canadien !) nous promet un bel avenir ! Unissons nos efforts et commençons par délivrer nos amis poilus enfermés dans des chatteries indignes du 21ième siècle ! ... CAT POWER !

Pistache : C'est bien beau tout ça, mais les émissaires que nous avions envoyés chez les lynx se sont tous fait bouffer ! 

Lucky : On va leur envoyer Doudou ... 

Doudou : Quand est-ce qu'on mange ????  

Lucky, Pistache :


----------



## thebiglebowsky (18 Septembre 2020)

Pistache : Alors ? Tu vois Doudou ?
Lucky : Bin non ! on n'aurait pas du l'envoyer chez les lynx ! 
Pistache : T'en fais pas pour lui, c'est un vieux routard !
Lucky : Mais la dernière fois il est revenu avec une demi-queue !  
Pistache : pfffff ! Maintenant, il n'aura plus de queue du tout ! 
Lucky : T'es dur là !  ...


----------



## Jura39 (18 Septembre 2020)

Oh merde les animaux ressemblent vraiment a leurs maitres ?


----------



## thebiglebowsky (18 Septembre 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> Oh merde les animaux ressemblent vraiment a leurs maitres ?



Je crois comprendre ce que tu veux dire !!! ...  ... 
J'espère toutefois que @Neyres ne ressemble pas à Jackson !


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (18 Septembre 2020)

Tant que ce n'est pas le proprio qui devient (une) bête (de cirque).

Postes-tu ces petites histoires uniquement ici ?
Tu pourrais aussi en faire un mini livre pour ta famille ou d'autres personnes.

ps: désolé pour le HS


----------



## thebiglebowsky (19 Septembre 2020)

ecatomb a dit:


> Postes-tu ces petites histoires uniquement ici ?
> Tu pourrais aussi en faire un mini livre pour ta famille ou d'autres personnes.


Oui, uniquement sur MacGé où les lecteurs sont sympas et surtout compatissants ...  
Par contre, je parcours régulièrement ce fil plein d'animaux merveilleux avec mes petits-enfants et là, j'avoue une certaine vexation en ce sens que leur héro n'est ni Lucky, ni Pistache, ni Doudou, mais bien ... ... Jackson et la prise électrique !  ... ça les fait péter de rire quand ils le voient ! En fait on s'amuse bien et je partage avec eux mon amour des animaux quels qu'ils soient, poilus ou non !
Mais si d'emblée un grand éditeur devait passer par ici et être intéressé par une collaboration fructueuse, j'examinerais la proposition avec attention et, bien sûr, avec l'accord de mes 3 collaborateurs, du moins si Doudou revient en bon état de sa visite chez les lynx !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (19 Septembre 2020)

Moi : Ah Doudou ! T'es enfin revenu de chez les lynx ? T'as l'air traumatisé !
Doudou : Tais toi ! J'ai vécu l'enfer ! I am a survivor ! 
Moi : Qu'est ce qui s'est passé ?
Doudou : Quand je suis arrivé sur leur territoire, ils étaient occupés à se disputer et j'ai voulu faire de l'humour en disant : "Alors les gars, on lave son lynx sale en famille ?"  
Moi : Et alors ?
Doudou : Alors, j'ai pris sur ma gueule, ils m'ont enfermé et torturé atrocement à mort ! 
Lucky, Pistache : Les salauds !  ... Et ils t'ont torturé comment ?
Doudou : Ils m'ont laissé sans bouffe pendant deux heures avant de me libérer !
Lucky, Pistache : Doudou ! ... T'es pathétique, vieux !  - Mais on t'aime bien quand même !






Doudou : Quand est-ce qu'on mange ? ... ​


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (19 Septembre 2020)

J'adOre les histoires à @thebiglebowsky , je les vie avec Pistache, Lucky et Doudou !


----------



## Toum'aï (19 Septembre 2020)

WheelNelly a dit:


> J'adOre les histoires à @thebiglebowsky , je les vie avec Pistache, Lucky et Doudou !


Ça fait de la lecture au Capitaine Gribouille


----------



## Jura39 (19 Septembre 2020)

Je le connais pas ce chat !! 



​


----------



## thebiglebowsky (19 Septembre 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> Je le connais pas ce chat !!



Les chats sont partout chez eux !  

Ouvre moi la porte ... ...


----------



## Jura39 (20 Septembre 2020)

Encore ici ce chat, un squatteur !



​


----------



## thebiglebowsky (21 Septembre 2020)

WheelNelly a dit:


> J'adOre les histoires à @thebiglebowsky , je les vie avec Pistache, Lucky et Doudou !


Merci Nelly ! 
Si j'ai pu au moins te faire sourire une seule fois avec mes "bêtises", je suis heureux ! 
Quant à savoir si Doudou a pu trouver un terrain d'entente avec les lynx, c'est toujours un point d'interrogation ! 
Je crois savoir que mes poilus tiennent une réunion "stratégique" en fin d'après-midi - j'essaierai de me faire inviter !


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (21 Septembre 2020)

Eh ! Pssit
- Doudou, viens par là, seul, j'ai des bouchées aux crevettes !

Tu sera mieux pour la réunion de ce pm, le ventre plein


----------



## thebiglebowsky (21 Septembre 2020)

Moi : Alors Lucky ? Tu prépares la réunion de ce soir ? Tu m'as l'air bien sceptique !
Lucky : Ouais ! Doudou a lancé les invitations et il a contacté les poilus français de la banlieue de Tourcoing ! 
Pistache : Ouais, ceux avec leurs petits trainings et les casquettes sur le côté ! 
Moi : Et c'est un problème ?
Lucky : Normalement non ! Mais on aura l'air con avec nos petits smokings ...  - en plus, on avait prévu un maximum de 10 poilus et on sera au bas mot 40 !!! - Prévois 2 kilos de croquettes en plus !
Moi : 
Pistache : En plus, connaissant les "59" ça risque de bastonner sec ! 
Moi : Euh Doudou, c'est quoi cette chaîne de vélo qui dépasse de ta fourrure ???
Doudou : Simple précaution de vieux routard !!!  ... 






 Doudou : En fait, on a prévu d'envoyer les français chez les Lynx pour en découdre ... 
Si ça ce n'est pas de la haute stratégie !!!!!  ​


----------



## Toum'aï (21 Septembre 2020)

Si tu veux Doudou, Capitaine Gribouille donne des cours de catkwondo 



​


----------



## thebiglebowsky (21 Septembre 2020)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Si tu veux Doudou, Capitaine Gribouille donne des cours de catkwondo ​



Ah ! Capitaine Gribouille ! Elle me fait toujours "fondre" !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (22 Septembre 2020)

*N.T.L.* (*N*ique *T*on *L*ynx)

Moi : Alors Doudou ! Il paraît que la réunion d'hier avec les poilus français était "démente" ! 
Doudou : Tu l'as dit ! On avait fait venir Cat Astroff (désolé, mais j'étais en manque d'inspiration !), un rappeur russe avec un gros son qui a mis le feu en interprétant son tube de circonstance "Nique Ton Lynx" ! En plus, c'était croquettes et vodcat à volonté ... Je ne te dis pas le bordel ! 
Moi : Et alors, ça s'est bien passé ?
Doudou : A peine la réunion finie, ils sont tous partis comme un seul matou pour mettre une branlée homérique aux Lynx ! 
Moi : Y a un truc que je ne comprends pas ! Pourquoi avoir projeté des photos de bébés lynx pendant cette réunion ?
Doudou : Faut bien qu'ils connaissent leurs adversaires ! Mais si j'avais projeté des photos de leurs molosses de parents ils n'y seraient pas allés ! 
Moi : Vieux salopard, Doudou !  ...Et sinon, pas d'autres incidents ?
Doudou : Si, mais sans importance ! Leur chef, un gros couillu, a commencé à me toiser en criant : "tékitoi" - Un bon coup de chaîne de vélo dans la tronche et c'était fini - on l'a déposé devant le cabinet du véto ce matin ! 
Moi : Doudou, t'es un maître ... un vrai tribun !!! 






*Doudou le tribun !!!!*
(A propos, tu me dois 20 Euros pour la vodcat !) ​


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (22 Septembre 2020)

Eh Doudou, dis donc :

Ta VodK'at m'a toute retournée...

Remet-nous en pour 40euros a nous deux, 
Jt'invite, tu me fais grave craquer avec ta chaine autour du cou, Badboy !


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (23 Septembre 2020)

Doudou, notre soirée d'hier je te cherche t'es où,
on n'a pas fini la bouteille


----------



## thebiglebowsky (24 Septembre 2020)

Lucky : Tidju "il" est revenu !!!  
Moi : Ouais ! Mais il est trop occupé à jouer avec son robinet pour s'occuper de nous !  
Pistache : espérons que ça dure ! 
Moi : Tu l'as dit ! En dernier recours on pourra toujours lui envoyer Doudou ! 




​


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (24 Septembre 2020)

Bouh comme ils sont beaux ces chats loin des problèmes


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (25 Septembre 2020)

@thebiglebowsky 
Doudou n'a pas que le bras qui se raidi, Oh fends de Chichoune !
Tu devrais lui demander les espèces de pilules bleu qu'il a prit avec son WhisCat ! 
Ça m'a déglingué l'arrière train ! 
J'arrive plus à me lever. Je suis une vrai loque, j'avance qu'avec mes deux pattes avant


----------



## Toum'aï (27 Septembre 2020)

Capitaine Gribouille a rouvert ce fil...



​


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (27 Septembre 2020)

Dit moi Captain Gribouille, tu n'a pas froid ?
Ici fait un froid de gueux, je suis posté devant la cheminée
Autant ils vont capter et faire une petite flambée, histoire de réchauffer l'atmosphère !


----------



## Jura39 (27 Septembre 2020)

Les chats ,Je leur tire la langue  



​


----------



## thebiglebowsky (27 Septembre 2020)

Doudou : Ah ! C'est ouvert !  Vais avertir Lucky que Capitaine Gribouille est de retour !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (1 Octobre 2020)

J'avais tenu cette photo pour le thème "godasses" de "72 H pour convaincre" mais je l'avais oubliée ! 



"Godasse mortelle"

_Euh ! Ne vous formalisez pas ... ce sont mes vieilles godasses de jardinage ! 

D'ailleurs, avec les 3 poilus on pense à un jeu du style des poilus qui passent et le jeu consiste à essayer de marcher sur leurs queues - une queue écrasée = 10 points - une queue ratée = patte dans ta gueule - 10 pattes dans ta gueule et t'as perdu ! 
Nom du jeu : "Mortal godasse" ...   
Si quelqu'un est intéressé par la licence ... MP svp ! _​


----------



## Gwen (1 Octobre 2020)

Neyres a dit:


> On l'a appelé Jackson
> 
> Voir la pièce jointe 188137


Je l'aurais appelé Claude François


----------



## Neyres (2 Octobre 2020)

Somebody is watching you !
( la relève arrive .. attention )


----------



## thebiglebowsky (2 Octobre 2020)

Neyres a dit:


> Somebody is watching you !
> ( la relève arrive .. attention )


 ... Ils sont trop mignons !!!!! 
Je craque là !


----------



## Romuald (2 Octobre 2020)

Neyres a dit:


> Somebody is watching you !
> ( la relève arrive .. attention )


Je serai toi je me poserai des questions sur les préférences sexuelles de Jackson


----------



## Jura39 (2 Octobre 2020)

Ils sont très beaux


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (2 Octobre 2020)

Trop mignons


----------



## Sly54 (2 Octobre 2020)

Neyres a dit:


> Somebody is watching you !


Mais c'est mignon comme petit nom…

J'imagine le tableau :
- Somebody, vient prendre ta pâtée
…
- Mais non, pas toi Somebody, l'autre Somebody
…
- Oui, c'est bien Somebody, allez viens…


----------



## Neyres (2 Octobre 2020)

Romuald a dit:


> Je serai toi je me poserai des questions sur les préférences sexuelles de Jackson


Demain je vous présente la copine de Jackson ....


----------



## thebiglebowsky (2 Octobre 2020)

Neyres a dit:


> Somebody is watching you !
> ( la relève arrive .. attention )


Lucky : Salut les petits gars et bienvenue par minou (pfff ! il fallait que je la fasse celle-là)
J'ai toujours dit que les chatons mignons feraient de nous les maîtres du monde !
Eh bien ! Avec vous ... on y sera vite !  
Avec Pistache et Doudou on va commencer votre éducation de *black cats !
1ère leçon : les chiens !*
Non, les chiens ne sont pas vos ennemis héréditaires ... Ils sont trop cons pour ça ! 
Un chien dira : mon maître me soigne, il me cajole, il me donne à manger ... Mon maître est un Dieu !
Un chat dira : mon humain me soigne, il me cajole, il me donne à manger, il ramasse mes crottes ... *JE* suis un Dieu !
Un chien défendra son maître jusque la mort !
Nous, on fichera le camp pour survivre !
Un chien vous emmerde ... Patte dans la gueule ... il n'y a que ça qu'ils comprennent !
Pour la deuxième leçon, on s'intéressera à nos humains ! 

​


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (2 Octobre 2020)

Je lève ma pâte et plussoie !




Somebody to..... is nobody, the same !


----------



## Jura39 (2 Octobre 2020)

Il me fatigue ses chats 



​


----------



## thebiglebowsky (3 Octobre 2020)

Neyres a dit:


> Demain je vous présente la copine de Jackson ....


 Alors, @Neyres , on trépigne d'impatience !


----------



## Neyres (3 Octobre 2020)

Ok, ok, voici sa copine


----------



## thebiglebowsky (3 Octobre 2020)

Neyres a dit:


> Ok, ok, voici sa copine


 ... Il a bon goût, Jackson !


----------



## Jura39 (3 Octobre 2020)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> ... Il a bon goût, Jackson !


Entièrement de ton avis ,c'est une sacrée poulette


----------



## thebiglebowsky (3 Octobre 2020)

Je propose que Jackson devienne la "mascotte" de notre fil ! ...


----------



## Jura39 (3 Octobre 2020)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Je propose que Jackson devienne la "mascotte" de notre fil ! ...


Je plussoie


----------



## thebiglebowsky (6 Octobre 2020)

Moi : Le professeur Pistache vous apprend *les 3 règles de base* pour choisir son humain !

Pistache : *Règle n° 1* - Un poilu est partout chez lui, l'humain habite chez son poilu !
*Règle n° 2* - Un poilu choisit son humain tandis que le maître choisit son chien pfff !
*Règle n° 3* : La plus importante - Ni Dieu ni maître ! ​
*Petits conseils*

Si un humain en quête d'un poilu s'avance vers vous en faisant : "migniou ... migniou" et en vous triturant de tous les côtés évitez le comme la peste ! Vous allez vous faire chier !

Les enfants sont charmants ... sinon, un simple coup de pattes griffes rentrées remettra les choses en ordre ! Les petits humains apprennent vite !

Un humain doit être confortable ... testez ses genoux avant de vous décider !

Inspectez la maison de l'humain ... litière de qualité et nourriture abondante sont un must !

Mais si vous vous êtes trompés, vous pourrez toujours en changer en inspectant les maisons du voisinage ! 


​


----------



## Toum'aï (6 Octobre 2020)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Chat noir et rose


Chez moi aussi quand j'oublie du rouge au milieu de tout ce blanc dans la machine à laver je ressors le linge blanc en rose... 
Tu as mis Lucky à laver avec du rouge ?


----------



## thebiglebowsky (6 Octobre 2020)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Chez moi aussi quand j'oublie du rouge au milieu de tout ce blanc dans la machine à laver je ressort le linge blanc en rose...
> Tu as mis Lucky à laver avec du rouge ?


 ... Je ne comprends pas ! Sur iPhoto, le blanc est plus blanc que blanc ... Le transfert peut être ???
J'aurais compris si Pistache s'appelait Valentino ... parce que Valentino rosit !  

J'en profite pour annoncer le prochain article qui sera proposé par Doudou : "Comment bien éduquer son humain" !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (7 Octobre 2020)

Moi : Ho Lucky ! Ta queue ..... 
Lucky : Bin quoi ma queue ???
Moi : Range la ... Elle dépasse ! 
Lucky : C'est pas à toi que ça va arriver !!!! 
Moi : 




​


----------



## Toum'aï (7 Octobre 2020)

Moi : Lucky, t'as pas un pot de peinture bleu clair ?
Lucky : pourquoi ? 
Moi : Parce que tu trempes ta queue dedans et tu repeins autour de toi !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (8 Octobre 2020)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Moi : Lucky, t'as pas un pot de peinture bleu clair ?
> Lucky : pourquoi ?
> Moi : Parce que tu trempes ta queue dedans et tu repeins autour de toi !


Lucky : J'avais plutôt pensé à un "gris souris" de circonstance !


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (8 Octobre 2020)

J'ai posté Danette dans le mauvais fil, sorry !
Lola s'excuse et vous fait son plus beau smile


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (10 Octobre 2020)

Pendant que Danette, qui s'était perdue dans un fil, reviens !




Hé ! les chat pain je dors trop, la sauterelle m'a épuisé


----------



## Jura39 (10 Octobre 2020)

thebiglebowsky​Tu veux pas un chat ?


----------



## thebiglebowsky (10 Octobre 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> thebiglebowsky​Tu veux pas un chat ?



 ... Il squatte encore ta terrasse ?

Le problème c'est que c'est un peu loin pour venir le chercher avec ma boîte à chats ... 

En plus, j'en ai déjà 3 + un vieux poilu hirsute et un peu sauvage qui squatte un coin du jardin et qui ne se laisse pas approcher ... Mais je sens que ça ne va pas durer !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (10 Octobre 2020)

Lucky, Pistache et Doudou : Hé vieux ! T'as été un peu chiche avec notre approvisionnement de litière ce matin ? 
Moi : Je sais, mais je dois aller en chercher ! 
Lucky, Pistache et Doudou : OK ! Parce que tu sais, nous, la carrière mi-litière ne nous a jamais intéressée hein !
Mpfffff  ... 
Moi : Vous êtes cons ! 



Ouais, je sais qu'il est un peu bleuté ... Et alors ? ​


----------



## Jura39 (10 Octobre 2020)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> ... Il squatte encore ta terrasse ?
> 
> Le problème c'est que c'est un peu loin pour venir le chercher avec ma boîte à chats ...
> 
> En plus, j'en ai déjà 3 + un vieux poilu hirsute et un peu sauvage qui squatte un coin du jardin et qui ne se laisse pas approcher ... Mais je sens que ça ne va pas durer !


Je l'expédie par la poste , il va bien tenir sans manger quelques jours


----------



## thebiglebowsky (10 Octobre 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> Je l'expédie par la poste , il va bien tenir sans manger quelques jours


Si le poilu est français, ça ne marchera pas ! Par contre, s'il est tchèque, pas de problème parce que ... ... le tchèque postal !


----------



## Jura39 (10 Octobre 2020)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Si le poilu est français, ça ne marchera pas ! Par contre, s'il est tchèque, pas de problème parce que ... ... le tchèque postal !


Ce tee shirt va lui aller comme un gant



*Note de la modération: Les gars je vous rappelle que vous êtes dans portfolio, pas au bar. Alors à moins que vous ne  souhaitiez déménager tachez de maintenir un ratio photo/délire adéquat.*


----------



## thebiglebowsky (10 Octobre 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> *Note de la modération: Les gars je vous rappelle que vous êtes dans portfolio, pas au bar. Alors à moins que vous ne  souhaitiez déménager tachez de maintenir un ratio photo/délire adéquat.*


Bien noté de mon côté !


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (11 Octobre 2020)

Les chats pot'éh - les chats bottés, ici le poêle est en route hum !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (16 Octobre 2020)

Pistache et Doudou : T'as vu ? Lucky est complètement givré !  
Moi : Plus rien ne m'étonne !




​


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (16 Octobre 2020)

eh ! Lucky Get out
Me suis faîtes stériliser today, je suis OPEN toi et Doudou No fear


----------



## thebiglebowsky (20 Octobre 2020)

Moi : Salut Doudou ! Comment ça va ?
Doudou : Avec Lucky et Pistache on était partis à la recherche de Danette sur le forum ! 
Moi : Et alors ?
Doudou : C'est vraiment le désert désertique sur ton forum ! On est même tombés sur une bande de fennecs qui s'étaient perdus dans le portfolio ! 
Moi : Ils étaient sympas ?
Doudou : super sympas, mais un peu collants ... Ils nous suivaient partout alors on a décidé de leur faire une bonne blague ! 
Moi : J'ai peur de deviner ce que vous avez fait ! 
Doudou : Bin ouais ... On les a envoyés sur la terrasse question d'être peinards pendant 5 ou 6 heures, le temps qu'ils se fassent modérer à priori ! 
Moi : Bande de rats ! 

​


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (20 Octobre 2020)

On me cherche...Ils ont du mal à me prendre en photo ces chenapans. Ils sont pas au jus, c'est payant les clichés hihi ! Stérilisée so, je peux jouer ma p...éripapéticienne !


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (21 Octobre 2020)

Bouh ! ils ont fermé la terrasse du bar à Nelly.
Elle réouvre quand ?
J'aimais trop m'étaler sur le comptoir...
A défaut , tiens un tancarville


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (21 Octobre 2020)

Pauvres vêtements


----------



## Toum'aï (21 Octobre 2020)

ecatomb a dit:


> Pauvres vêtements


Pauvre Tancarville, Capitaine Gribouille fait pareil...


----------



## Jura39 (21 Octobre 2020)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Pauvre Tancarville, Capitaine Gribouille fait pareil...


Un chat Normand ?


----------



## Jura39 (23 Octobre 2020)

Ça me fatigue les chats


----------



## Toum'aï (23 Octobre 2020)

Ouais, ça donne de la conjonctivite aux chiens...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (24 Octobre 2020)

Pistache : Hé lucky ! t'es où ?
Lucky : Juste en dessous !
Pistache : T'as vu le clébard de Juju ? Il a pas l'air d'aimer les poilus !  
Lucky : Sa langue qui dépasse, tu crois que c'est de naissance ? 
Pistache : On s'en fiche ! Qu'il vienne, Doudou va lui arranger ça vite fait !


​


----------



## Jura39 (24 Octobre 2020)

Pas un chat sur cette terrasse 




​


----------



## thebiglebowsky (24 Octobre 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> Pas un chat sur cette terrasse


 Encore un B&W cat ... C'est sûrement mes poilus qui te l'ont envoyé pour te narguer ! 
(sont quand même "classe" ces poilus)


----------



## thebiglebowsky (25 Octobre 2020)

Lucky : Allez hop ! Contrôle surprise de l'hygiène des sacs de courses !  
Moi : C'est nouveau ça ! 
Lucky : C'est suite à l'inspection de ton frigo la semaine dernière !
Moi : Ouais, mais c'était nickel !
Lucky : Des poils noirs indéterminés dans ton frigo ... C'était nickel ça ? 
Moi : Euh ! T'avais mis ta combi pour l'inspection ?
Lucky : Non ! Suis un peu serré dedans !
Moi : Quelque chose me dit que le sac de courses ne sera pas nickel non plus ! 

​


----------



## Jura39 (25 Octobre 2020)

Il y a des chats ici ?


----------



## thebiglebowsky (25 Octobre 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> Il y a des chats ici ?


Lucky : Plein !   ... C'est bourré de poilus ici !
Mais comme t'as l'air sympa on veut bien tous être tes amis !  ... Tu t'appelles comment ?


----------



## Jura39 (25 Octobre 2020)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Lucky : Plein !  ... C'est bourré de poilus ici !
> Mais comme t'as l'air sympa on veut bien tous être tes amis !  ... Tu t'appelles comment ?


Je te montre ma famille demain


----------



## TiteLine (26 Octobre 2020)

Je viens de trouver le fil qui met de bonne humeur le matin. J’adore


----------



## Sly54 (26 Octobre 2020)

TiteLine a dit:


> Je viens de trouver le fil qui met de bonne humeur le matin.


Perso c'est plutôt le café; mais si tu es couturière, alors je m'incline.


----------



## Toum'aï (26 Octobre 2020)

Sly54 a dit:


> couturère


???


----------



## Sly54 (26 Octobre 2020)

Toum'aï a dit:


> ???


J'ai édité


----------



## thebiglebowsky (26 Octobre 2020)

*STUDIO DE LUXE A LOUER*
_Agence Immobilière *"Lucky & Co"*_

Superbe studio à louer dans un environnement privilégié
Tout confort - état neuf
Isolation thermique et acoustique totale
Air conditionné
Compartiment séparé pour fricadelles
Distributeur de glaçons spécial poissons
Distributeur de litière de haute qualité
A proximité d'une friterie et d'une poissonnerie - Poubelles accessibles 24/24 et 7/7
Libre de suite
Loyer : 15 croquettes / jour - négociable
Charges comprises : eau, électricité et litière
Intéressé ? MP à l'attention de Doudou





​


----------



## TiteLine (26 Octobre 2020)

​*Chalut les poilus! Je cherche des copains, j'ai bien une soeur mais c'est une psychopathe  Lucky et les autres , vous voulez bien être mes amis? Je m'appelle Link*


----------



## thebiglebowsky (26 Octobre 2020)

TiteLine a dit:


> *Chalut les poilus! Je cherche des copains, j'ai bien une soeur mais c'est une psychopathe  Lucky et les autres , vous voulez bien être mes amis? Je m'appelle Link*


Lucky et Pistache :  ... Salut Link ! Bien sûr qu'on veut bien être tes amis ...  ... (d'ailleurs, aucun d'entre nous n'oserait dire le contraire !  ) ... Mais rassure nous, t'es bien un "gentil" poilu parce que la photo ne met pas en valeur ton caractère supposé doux et câlin ... 

Doudou : vos gueules les matous ! Link sera une recrue de choix dans nos tractations avec les lynx ! 

Lucky et Pistache : OK, vu comme ça ! Bienvenue Link !  ... _Mais sacrées patounes quand même !

ps : si le studio te plaît, on te le fait gratos ! _


----------



## Jura39 (26 Octobre 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> Je te montre ma famille demain


Bon maintenant nous sommes deux  



​


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (26 Octobre 2020)

Capitaine Gribouille : eh ! les copains, il fait nuit n'oubliez-pas de venir pour l'apéro, surtout qu'on a une nouvelle !
Pistache, Link, Lucky et Doudou : sers nous un whisky, et toi Danette ?
Danette : Juste un doigt
Capitaine Gribouille : tu préfère pas un whisky, avant ?


----------



## Jura39 (26 Octobre 2020)

@TiteLine
Il est magnifique


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (27 Octobre 2020)

Danette : Dis moi Doudou 
- ton appart, il est confort ?


----------



## Jura39 (27 Octobre 2020)

M'en fous des chats , en plus ils aiment pas les os



​


----------



## thebiglebowsky (29 Octobre 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> M'en fous des chats , en plus ils aiment pas les os


Lucky : Hola mon pote ! Quand on est poli on se présente ... On connaît même pas ton nom !  
Pistache : ouais ! 
Doudou : Tu sais où tu peux te le mettre ton os ??? 
Pistache : ouais !
Doudou : Arrête de dire toujours ouais, ça m'énerve ! 
Pistache : ouais !  

​


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (29 Octobre 2020)

Lors de mon repas de midi avec un couple d'amis, la salle avait les décos d'halloween et Princesse (la chatte de la proprio) dormait penarde, sur............................................................................................................................... une bite !


----------



## Jura39 (29 Octobre 2020)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Lucky : Hola mon pote ! Quand on est poli on se présente ... On connaît même pas ton nom !
> Pistache : ouais !
> Doudou : Tu sais où tu peux te le mettre ton os ???
> Pistache : ouais !
> ...


Mon nom est Baron


----------



## thebiglebowsky (29 Octobre 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> Mon nom est Baron


Lucky, Pistache, Doudou : Salut Baron ! Bienvenue par minou !   ... désolé ! On ne peut pas s'empêcher !


----------



## touba (30 Octobre 2020)

Et moi je peux jouer avec vous ? Je m'appelle Anti, je suis une laobé et je fêterais mes 1 an d'ici peu.
J'aime les lézards, les sauterelles et les araignées, mais ils ne jouent pas longtemps avec moi, ils s'endorment dès que je leur donne un petit coup de patte 
J'habite au Sénégal et je vous invite quand vous voulez !!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (30 Octobre 2020)

touba a dit:


> Et moi je peux jouer avec vous ? Je m'appelle Anti, je suis une laobé et je fêterais mes 1 an d'ici peu.
> J'aime les lézards, les sauterelles et les araignées, mais ils ne jouent pas longtemps avec moi, ils s'endorment dès que je leur donne un petit coup de patte
> J'habite au Sénégal et je vous invite quand vous voulez !!


Les matous : Salut Anti ! Tu m'as l'air bien sympa !  ... Nous pour jouer on est toujours prêts !  ... Alors ... Bienvenue ! 
Moi : Salut touba ! Quelle surprise de te recroiser aux hasards du forum ! Un tas de souvenirs me reviennent en mémoire !


----------



## touba (30 Octobre 2020)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Moi : Salut touba ! Quelle surprise de te recroiser aux hasards du forum ! Un tas de souvenirs me reviennent en mémoire !


et moi donc !


----------



## Jura39 (30 Octobre 2020)

Encore la ce chat i,
il essaye de m'attendrir 



​


----------



## thebiglebowsky (30 Octobre 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> Encore la ce chat i,
> il essaye de m'attendrir


Il est magnifique ce chat ... et dans son regard, on voit qu'il a plein d'amour à donner ! ... Mais, bien entendu, tu fais comme tu veux et comme tu le sens !

Au début, je n'avais que Lucky ... Et puis j'ai rencontré Pistache ... Et ensuite, Doudou ! Tu ne peux pas savoir le bonheur qu'ils me donnent ... Même Doudou, le vieux routard, qui est ce que j'appelle un "intermittent" ... Il va et vient au gré de ses humeurs, me laisse parfois 2 ou 3 jours sans venir me voir et un matin, il s'installe sur l'appui de fenêtre et attend que je le prenne dans mes bras ! C'est à chaque fois de grandes retrouvailles !

Il pourrait rester, mais il préfère son indépendance et sa liberté ... Je l'adore ce poilu, comme les autres d'ailleurs !

Ils ont beaucoup à nous donner et à nous apprendre ... A nous d'être dignes de leur confiance et de leur amour inconditionnel !


----------



## touba (31 Octobre 2020)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> et de leur amour inconditionnel !


A 47 ans (sur mon avatar j'en ai 46) c'est mon premier chien ( j'ai eu plein de %!§#& de chats !   ) mais les chiens c'est dingue (enfin surtout la mienne qui est vraiment en toute objectivité la plus belle, la plus gentille, la plus fidèle, la plus rigolote et la plus câline du monde) on ressens vraiment quelque chose... d'inconditionnel, oui c'est ça.

La dernière fois j'ai rêvé qu'on me l'enlevait alors que j'étais coincé dans un camion (oui mes rêves sont incroyables) et bien ça m'a réveillé et j'ai pas pu m'empêcher d'aller la voir pour la serrer fort dans mes bras... elle a rien compris... c'était 3 ou 4 heures du mat' 

Ah la la... j'ai bien fait de pas faire de gosses, c'était un chien qu'il me fallait !!


 Rappel de la modération : Le principe du fil est de faire parler ses poilus© et autres, ce qu'aurait très bien pu faire Anti ici et Pistache ou Doudou au-dessus. Et comme nous sommes dans portfolio et non au bar, d'y joindre une photo.


----------



## Jura39 (31 Octobre 2020)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Il est magnifique ce chat ... et dans son regard, on voit qu'il a plein d'amour à donner ! ... Mais, bien entendu, tu fais comme tu veux et comme tu le sens !
> 
> Au début, je n'avais que Lucky ... Et puis j'ai rencontré Pistache ... Et ensuite, Doudou ! Tu ne peux pas savoir le bonheur qu'ils me donnent ... Même Doudou, le vieux routard, qui est ce que j'appelle un "intermittent" ... Il va et vient au gré de ses humeurs, me laisse parfois 2 ou 3 jours sans venir me voir et un matin, il s'installe sur l'appui de fenêtre et attend que je le prenne dans mes bras ! C'est à chaque fois de grandes retrouvailles !
> 
> ...


C'est vrai qu'il est magnifique , mais pour le moment il ne désir pas etre touché et ne veux manger .Ce chat appartient peut être a quelqu'un .
J'ai pas vraiment le temps d'avoir un animal mème si je les aiment bien .Je suis souvent en voyage  . 
Enfin ce matin a l'ouverture des volet , il était derrière la porte


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (31 Octobre 2020)

Je connaissais un super coin où on était traité comme des rois, mais avec le confinement ce café des chats est maintenant fermé.
Y'aurait-il des places libres chez vous ?


----------



## thebiglebowsky (31 Octobre 2020)

Doudou : Allez ! Encore un pote qui vient se taper la cloche chez nous !
Lucky : Pffff ! Avec la fermeture du bar à chats du quartier il y aura de plus en plus de SDF ! Les pauvres ... 
Pistache : Non non ! Le bar à chats avait un accord avec le refuge de la SPA du patelin et ils accueillent les poilus en attendant la réouverture !
Doudou : Ouais, suis passé devant le refuge cette semaine ! Purée, c'est du 5 étoiles ! 
Lucky : Paraît même qu'au bar à chats tu pouvais adopter un humain !
Pistache : Cool !!!! Vais postuler dès que ce sera ouvert ! 
Moi : Traître ! 
Pistache : T'en fais pas ! Je plaisante ! 


​


----------



## touba (31 Octobre 2020)

touba a dit:


> Rappel de la modération : Le principe du fil est de faire parler ses poilus© et autres, ce qu'aurait très bien pu faire Anti ici et Pistache ou Doudou au-dessus. Et comme nous sommes dans portfolio et non au bar, d'y joindre une photo.


Anti : On s'est fait engueuler ?
Moi : Oui
Anti : Pourquoi c'est écrit en vert ?
Moi : Parce que c'est un modérateur et il écrit en vert pour qu'on le reconnaisse...
Anti : Pourquoi il nous a pas envoyé un MP plutôt ?
Moi : Parce qu'en public tout le monde voit bien qu'il a un poste élevé dans la hiérarchie du forum
Anti : Ah bon ? Et dans la vraie vie il parle en vert aussi ?
Moi : Nooon, dans la vraie vie il est comme nous
Anti : Donc c'est juste ici ?
Moi : Ouais !
Anti : Donc on fait quoi ? On se casse ?
Moi : Ouais on se casse...
Anti : Et mes nouveaux amis Lucky et Pistache alors ?
Moi : Tu t'en feras d'autres des amis t'inquiètes pas, allez viens je suis passé chez le boucher et il m'a donné des os de zébus, tu préfères quoi un fémur ou un tibia ?
Anti : Un fémur ! un fémur !!




​


----------



## thebiglebowsky (2 Novembre 2020)

touba a dit:


> Anti : Donc on fait quoi ? On se casse ?
> Moi : Ouais on se casse...​


Pistache : Oh non Anti ! Te casses pas ! On aurait bien voulu t'avoir comme pote ... T'as l'air si sympa ! 
Lucky : Ouais ! on avait déjà sorti nos petits passeports de "chats européens" pour venir te voir ! 
Doudou : Sans compter que le zébu doit être délicieux ! 
Pistache : Moi aussi, zébu ... mais avec modération ! mmppffff ! 
Lucky, Doudou : Pistache ! T'es vraiment con ! 
Pistache : 



Reviens, Anti ! ​


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (2 Novembre 2020)

- Anti reviens par ici, je me sentirais moins seule, dixit Lola fatiguée​


----------



## Jura39 (2 Novembre 2020)

Puisque  Jura m'ignore  , je fais le mort au soleil  



​


----------



## Romuald (2 Novembre 2020)

WheelNelly a dit:


> dixit Lola fatiguée


Surtout qu'elle doit se cramponner pour éviter de glisser


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (2 Novembre 2020)

?? ah oui ça penche ! 
Bah c'est mon pif


----------



## touba (2 Novembre 2020)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Pistache : Oh non Anti ! Te casses pas ! On aurait bien voulu t'avoir comme pote ... T'as l'air si sympa !


Anti : Bon, je vais réfléchir un peu...
Moi : Tu réfléchis ou tu dors ?
Anti : ...
Moi : Anti ?






Moi : Bon apparemment elle réfléchis profondément...​


----------



## thebiglebowsky (2 Novembre 2020)

Romuald a dit:


> Surtout qu'elle doit se cramponner pour éviter de glisser


T'aurais pu faire parler miss Radasse et poster aussi une photo ! 

dixit :

_Rappel de la modération : Le principe du fil est de faire parler ses poilus© et autres, ce qu'aurait très bien pu faire miss Radasse. Et comme nous sommes dans portfolio et non au bar, d'y joindre une photo.

 _


----------



## Romuald (2 Novembre 2020)

Moi : Louloute ?
Elle : Gné ?
Moi : il parait que tu dois dire quelque chose
Elle : C'est pour ça que tu me réveilles ? Tu sais pourtant que primo, si je n'ai pas mes 20h de sommeil par jour je fatigue, et que secundo je ne parle que le matin pour te réclamer ma bouffe
Moi : je sais mais c'est zebig, il se prend pour un modo et m'a recadré.
Elle : Ouais, ben tu lui diras que la prochaine fois il laisse la parole à ses poilus, et qu'il mette une photo. Parce que 'note de la modération, toussa'. Maintenant laisse moi dormir
Moi : ...


----------



## touba (3 Novembre 2020)

Moi : Bon Anti qu'est-ce que t'as décidé ?
Moi : Antiiii !!
Anti : Parle à mon cul ma tête est malade...
Moi : Littéralement ?
Anti : Ouais...






Moi : Bon...​


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (3 Novembre 2020)

Il parle trop  
C'est Anti qui a pris la photo ?

ps: c'est bien 24h entre deux photos ici aussi, n'est-ce pas ?

Non, ici ça ne s'applique pas. Le fil est dans portfolio par autorisation spéciale - et du fait de la mansuétude des modos - pour lui éviter la modération a priori du bar. Ce qui ne veut pas dire qu'on peut y poster n'importe quoi n'importe quand non plus. Le flood est prohibé, bigmodo is watching you.
D'ailleurs t'as pas un raton laveur à faire causer, toi ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (3 Novembre 2020)

Danette : Alors Chat Travail ?
Ma cadette : Oui et Non, ça Télétravail 3 jours par semaine
Danette : Comment ça Télé ? la tienne est éteinte. Lucky, Doudou Comment chat se passe chez vous ? N'oubliez pas le champagne je sens comme...bientôt...


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (3 Novembre 2020)

Regarde ces humains, sont obligés de rester enfermés
Ah oui, tout ça parce qu'ils ne se lavent pas bien les mains
Ouais, nous on n'a pas le même problème
Tout à fait, mais il fait pas trop chaud donc je reste à l'intérieur
euh....


----------



## Jura39 (3 Novembre 2020)

J'men fou du confinement , je veux partir en vacances  ! 



​


----------



## thebiglebowsky (4 Novembre 2020)

Lucky : Tiens ! Un petit visiteur ! 




Pistache : C'est ton fils ?
Lucky : Bin non ! T'es con ou quoi ? C'est un tout black ! 
Pistache : Peut-être le fils caché de Doudou ? mpfffff ! 
Lucky : Racontes lui l'histoire du poilu américain qui va à Minneapolis pour surveiller l'élection et qui marche par inadvertance sur la grenade lacrymo d'un garde national... 
Pistache : Ouais, mais je ne me souviens plus de la fin !
Lucky : Bin ... ... Le minet sauta ! re-mpffffffppffffff !  
Moi : Vous êtes vraiment lourds et navrants ! 

​


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (4 Novembre 2020)

Pendant que d'autre joue du piano DEBOUT, moi je dors




debout !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (5 Novembre 2020)

Lucky : Ils ont de l'humour ces clébards ! 
Pistache et Doudou :  ... 




_Note pour les modos : OK ! J'ai un peu contourné les consignes mais je n'ai pas pu m'en empêcher !_
_Désolé ! ça ne se reproduira plus ! _

Pourquoi, t'as pas un chien qui parle ? (vert clair) ​


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (5 Novembre 2020)

Confinement, justificatif pour sortir,
Danette : je suis une racaille d'où j'ai besoin d'un papier pour aller et venir ?
Papa, qui est à demi-Corse me dit : Je vais où je veux dans mon pays !


----------



## Toum'aï (5 Novembre 2020)

PPF, Nous ressemblons à nos maitres



​


----------



## TiteLine (5 Novembre 2020)

​
*Jasmine *_: chalut Lucky et les amis. Je suis la soeur de Link, cette boule de poils débile qui ose me calomnier outrageusement. Ne vous fiez pas aux apparences, je suis toute gentille alors que lui, c'est un pervers narcissique qui fait tout pour s'attirer les bonnes grâces de l'humaine. _


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (6 Novembre 2020)

Après mon test de dormir debout, je m'essai a des positions qui déconcentre la cadette à son télétravail...
Si la comptable se plante dans les chiffres, ça va donner !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (7 Novembre 2020)

Lucky : Qu'est ce qui s'est passé avec Pistache ? 
Doudou : Je ne sais pas ! On était tranquillement occupés à regarder les photos du fil quand, la patte sur le coeur, il s'est écroulé ! 
Lucky : Faut faire gaffe ! Il est très émotif et sensible, Pistache ... Et c'est arrivé en regardant quelle photo ?
Doudou : On était arrivés à la photo de Jasmine, la soeur de Link ... et là, il s'est écroulé ! 
Lucky : Ah ! Je comprends mieux ... T'en fais pas, il va s'en remettre ... Le seul antidote dans ce cas là, c'est une photo de Jackson !  ... 

​


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (7 Novembre 2020)

Moi aussi Jackson me manque


----------



## nicomarcos (7 Novembre 2020)

Moi perso, je mets de la tune de côté pour me faire tatouer l' autre bras


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (8 Novembre 2020)

Chat lute les ChatMis !
	

		
			
		

		
	






On joue à cache-cache ?


----------



## touba (9 Novembre 2020)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Doudou : On était arrivés à la photo de Jasmine, la soeur de Link ... et là, il s'est écroulé !


Anti: Faut envoyer des fleurs pour l'enterrement de Pistache
Moi: Hein ?? mais il est pas mort, il dort !
Anti: il bouge plus depuis ce matin, il est mort j'te dis !
Moi: Mais Anti c'est une photo pas une vidéo c'est normal qu'il bouge plus
Anti: Ah bon ? Envoie quand même deux trois fleurs du jardin on sait jamais...
Moi: c'est pas de très bon goût Anti
Anti: T'occupes, tiens envoie celle-là, ça sent bon en plus le frangipanier, si Pistache a passé l'arme à gauche ça doit sentir fort depuis le temps !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (9 Novembre 2020)

Pistache : Salut Anti et merci pour les fleurs ... Bon OK, j'aurais préféré un petit assortiment de croquettes au zébu, mais c'est l'intention qui compte ! 
Doudou : pffff il oublie de dire que c'est moi qui l'ai sauvé ! 
Pistache : Ouais, mais le bouche-à-bouche après avoir bouffé un demi maquereau pourri, c'est quand même pas top ! 
Doudou : Attention vieux ... j'ai encore une photo de Jasmine sous le coude ! 
Pistache : Argh ! 
Doudou : Et merde ... Il s'est encore écroulé ... Pistache ? Pistache ? 

​


----------



## thebiglebowsky (11 Novembre 2020)

*Vendredi 13/11 - Black Cats Friday en Belgique !*

Doudou : Augmentez vos chances de gagner au lotto ce vendredi 13/11, jour du Black Cats Friday en Belgique ! 
Lucky : Caressez un poilu en validant votre bulletin et vous multipliez vos chances de devenir millionnaires ! 
Pistache : Ouais ! C'est garanti et nous nous déplaçons même à domicile !
Moi :  ... Mais c'est une arnaque !  
Doudou : Ouais, mais on fait payer d'avance et on file avant le tirage ! 
Moi : Pfffff Bande de vieux rats ! 


​


----------



## touba (12 Novembre 2020)

Anti : Mais je t'dis qu'on peut devenir millionnaire en léchant les poils de Pistache !!
Moi: Et moi je te dis que c'est une arnaque !
Anti: Au secours ! on me séquestre !!
Moi: Anti arrête ton cinéma hein ! Allez zou à la maison ! En plus la France c'était pas par là...
Anti: Pfff... tous les chemins mènent à Pistache.






ps: aucun animal n'a été blessé dans cette séquence... cette chipie d'Anti ne voulait plus marcher à cause du sable trop chaud ! je l'ai porté pendant 2km !!!​


----------



## thebiglebowsky (16 Novembre 2020)

Moi : Salut les fourrureux ! Alors, on s'amuse bien ?
Lucky et Pistache : Ouais ! On joue aux "Experts Miaou" ... Pistache c'est Horatio ! 
Moi : Et lui ? Qui c'est ?
Lucky et Pistache : C'est Mumu, le mulot, notre pote ... Il fait la victime quand on joue aux Experts ! Tiens, salut Doudou ! Tout baigne ?
Doudou : crotch !
Lucky et Pistache : Merde ! Doudou ... T'as crotché notre pote Mumu ! C'est horrible ! 
Doudou : Hola ! Plaignez vous les gars ! Pour une fois vous pourrez faire une vraie autopsie en connaissant le coupable avant de commencer ! 
Lucky et Pistache : Pas con ça ! Horatio, passe moi le scalpel !
Moi :  ... 



ps : Je tiens à rassurer les âmes sensibles ... Doudou étant bigleux, il a raté Mumu qui est encore vivant !  
Lucky et Pistache : C'est l'autopsie qui lui a été fatale ! ​


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (18 Novembre 2020)

Danette : - Profite de ce confinement pour RE faire ta machine, dit-elle à ma cadette, qui lui répond

tu préfère pas rester sur mes genoux, je te ferai des papouilles ?
Moué si c'est pour te planter dans tes bilans, tu dira que c'est encore ma faute ! non, merci
oui, c'est vrai le client va m'appeler encore et ça va me couper mon orgasme


----------



## touba (19 Novembre 2020)

Moi: dis Anti combien de fois je t'ai dis de pas monter sur mon lit ?
Anti: j'sais pas si tu me l'as déjà dit
Moi: pardon ?? je te l'ai dit 1000 fois !!
Anti: ah bon ? Ben j'ai du mal comprendre alors...
Moi: tu veux dire que tu aurais mal compris 1000 fois ?
Anti: ouais c'est possible...
Moi: et quand je te parle d'os à moelle et que tu remues la queue c'est le hasard ?
Anti: ouais c'est possible...
Moi: tu te fous de moi Anti !!
Anti: ouais c'est possible...






Moi: et me regarde pas comme ça, comment tu veux que je t'engueule après ??
Anti: hé hé hé...​


----------



## patxito (20 Novembre 2020)

Patxi : c’est moi le roi du plumard !


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (20 Novembre 2020)

- Anti, Patxi et tous les autres ! 
Les odeurs de calumet de la paix me font un effet !


----------



## touba (20 Novembre 2020)

WheelNelly a dit:


> Les odeurs de calumet de la paix me font un effet !


Anti: Vaut mieux ça que les odeurs du cassoulet de la pet !
Moi: qu'est-ce que t'es ringarde Anti...
Anti: t'as jamais compris mon humour...


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (22 Novembre 2020)

Chat Lu, 
Dites-moi que pensez-vous de cette ambiance feutrée ?

Perso, je sens que cava encore "forniquer" par ici, pourtant DeNiro n'es pas là !


----------



## touba (22 Novembre 2020)

Moi: Antiii !! Viens voir là faut qu'on parle
Anti: pffff... encore ?
Moi: oui encore mais cette fois-ci j'ai une bonne nouvelle !
Anti: t'as acheté un zébu rien que pour moi ?
Moi: non, j'ai décidé de te donner une nouvelle chance et de te racheter un panier
Anti : cooool ! Ah merci, franchement ça me manquait
Moi: cette fois ci tu vas en prendre soin ? je te fais confiance hein ?
Anti: oui oui carrément, j'ai compris la leçon t'inquiètes...
Moi: ça fait plaisir à entendre, avec l'âge tu t'assagis et j'en suis très content
Anti: ouais bon ok fais péter le panier !
Moi: et voilà !!
Anti: youhouuuuuu !!








Bloc de spoiler: Antiiii ?!











Moi: Antiiii !!! Tu peux m'expliquer ??
Anti: ben il était comme ça à l'origine non ?
Moi: non il était tout neuf ! Tu veux que je te montre la photo du jour où tu l'as recu ?
Anti: ouais fait voir parce que là j'ai un petit doute
Moi: regarde la première photo du message Anti........
Anti: ouais ben c'est pas moi sur la photo !
Moi: ah c'est pas toi ? le bout des pattes blanches, le bout de la queue blanche, la petite cicatrice à l'oreille et c'est pas toi ??
Anti: si c'est moi alors c'est un photo-montage !
Moi : je vais photo-monter tes croquettes tu vas voir, tu vas vite perdre du poids !
Anti: pffff....

​


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (22 Novembre 2020)

Anti vise moi ce duvet meilleur qu’un panier, surtout que comme elle bouffe comme une porcasse dessus. Elle va en changer souvent et m’accusera pas,  la combine


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (24 Novembre 2020)

Pistache, Lucky Doudou mais c'est que ça se mangerai, mais non c pour votre humain !


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (29 Novembre 2020)

Le chat Noël est passé


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (29 Novembre 2020)

Bientôt bientôt, décorations, je sens qu'on va chat muser !




Et vous ?


----------



## Jura39 (29 Novembre 2020)

Revoila le squatteur.


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (30 Novembre 2020)

Bon bah, me suis fait tège à jouer avec les guirlandes, 
Ils s'y sont mis à deux ! 
De colère, j'ai fait pipi dans les lentilles.

Et là j'ai trouvé une bonne place


----------



## Jura39 (30 Novembre 2020)

Ah Jura39 devient il sympa avec moi ??


----------



## touba (1 Décembre 2020)

Anti: on peut faire un selfie ? c'est pour mon Instadog
Moi: a chaque fois tu fais une grimace...
Anti: non cette fois-ci je vais sourire !
Moi: ouais ouais...




Moi: c'est la dernière fois qu'on fait un selfie Anti !!
Anti: ben quoi ? j'ai fait mon plus beau sourire ! 
Moi: pfff....​


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (1 Décembre 2020)

- Papa Noël quand tu descendra du ciel,
Ne m'oublie pas, je guette

Mais, non Danette c'est ton papa qui va rentrer du boulot !
Mais le télétravail, il connaît pas ?
Comment il ferait avec sa truelle et sa bétonnière ?


----------



## Jura39 (1 Décembre 2020)

Je surveille d'un oeil 





​


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (3 Décembre 2020)

Danette : eh Anti, c'est mieux qu’un sourire, n'est-ce pas ?


----------



## thebiglebowsky (4 Décembre 2020)

Lucky : Qu'est-ce que je m'emmerde avec ce confinement  !
Pistache : Ouais ! Surtout que notre humain est trop occupé avec ses bouseux pour s'occuper de nous !
Lucky : On dit "bousiers" et pas bouseux, Pistache ! 
Pistache : En plus, ça fait 3 semaines qu'on n'a plus vu Doudou ... ça commence à m'inquiéter !
Lucky : T'en fais pas ! Il a été sûrement adopté chez le poissonnier du coin, ce vieux rat ! Il reviendra !
Pistache : En attendant il faudra qu'on pense à signer la pétition pour libérer Anti !
Lucky : Quoi ? Qu'est-ce qu'il se passe avec Anti ? 
Pistache : Juste après la photo, il a bouffé l'oreille droite de son humain ... 
Lucky : Mon Dieu, pauvre Anti ! J'ai souvent rêvé de faire ça au nôtre quand il sort de la douche !
Pistache : Hihi ! Si on lui arrache le kiki faudra sauter moins haut ! 
Lucky : Mais il faudra bien viser mmpfffff ! 
Moi : Bande de psychopathes !!!!!!  


​


----------



## Jura39 (5 Décembre 2020)

Il est ou le squatteur  ?





​


----------



## thebiglebowsky (5 Décembre 2020)

Moi : Pfff ! Voilà 3 semaines qu'on n'a plus vu Doudou !  
Lucky : Heureusement, les voisins se mobilisent aussi pour le retrouver ! 
Pistache : Ouais ! Les enfants vont sonner aux portes du quartier avec sa photo ! 
Moi : OK ! C'est un intermittent, mais il était avec nous au minimum tous les 2/3 jours !
Pistache : Pour bouffer, il était toujours là ! 
Lucky : Ta gueule, Pistache ... C'est notre pote ! 
Moi : Il me manque ... J'espère qu'il reviendra ! 



​


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (5 Décembre 2020)

Danette : Nelly est parti à la recherche de Doudou mais l’air était space, tellement qu’on s’est évanoui toutes les 2. Nelly ne s’en relèvera pas…


----------



## thebiglebowsky (6 Décembre 2020)

Lucky :  ... Je viens d'apprendre que Danette et Lola ont été bannies hier ... 
Pistache : Elles ont du faire quelque chose de très très très grave ! 
Lucky : Ouais, mais grave comme quoi ?
Pistache : Euh ! Arracher les c..... d'un modo, c'est grave ça ? 
Lucky : C'est pas une faute grave ça ! C'est un fantasme ...  ... mpfffff !
Moi : Dites les poilus ! Arrêtez si vous ne voulez pas être bannis aussi et vous retrouver dans les bas-fonds du forum !
Lucky et Pistache : C'est à ce point ??? 
Moi : Oui ! Ici, c'est ferme ta gueule et à priori en plus ! ​


----------



## thebiglebowsky (8 Décembre 2020)

Lucky : Y'a plus beaucoup de monde ici et sur la terrasse !  
Pistache : Tu l'as dis ... ça devient désertique ... Hier, j'ai même vu des fennecs se promener en famille sur notre territoire ! 
Lucky : Ouais, c'est glauque à mort ! Mais, c'est de la faute des humains qui postent ici ! 
Pistache : T'as raison Lucky ! Quand on voit que certains humains font croire que leurs poilus peuvent parler pour faire les intéressants ! Pfffff !
Lucky : Les cons ! C'est un peu à cause d'eux que Doudou s'est cassé !
Pistache : Ah bon ! Et pourquoi ?
Lucky : Un jour, il a vu une émission de variétés à la télé ... Un humain fourrait sa main dans le cul d'un poilu pour le faire parler ! Il a été traumatisé ! 
Pistache : Mon Dieu ! Quelle horreur ! 
Lucky : Pauvre poilu, on aurait dit une grosse moufle avec des moustaches mpppppfffffff !  ... 
Pistache : Heureusement que ça ne nous est jamais arrivé ! 
Lucky : Manquerait plus que ça ! 
Pistache : Ouais ... ... Quoique !!!!   
Lucky : Pistache ! Dégage !!!!!  ​


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (9 Décembre 2020)

Danette : A défaut de servir de gant, je me cache dans ce carton mais petit souci j’ai forcit ou le carton a rétreci 
On m’a soufflé de te passer un Chalut à Lucky & Co et surtout à toi l’humain
Moi : à bon, mais qui ?
Danette : je ne m'en rappelle plus
Moi : ...
Danette : j'oubliais 
Moi : ah, tu as retrouvé la mémoire ?
Danette : quelles sont les news de doudou ?
Moi : pfff...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (9 Décembre 2020)

Lucky et Pistache : Salut Princesse !  ... Tu nous manques ! 
Doudou te fera un bisou dès qu'il reviendra parce que, c'est certain, il sera là pour Noël ! 
Patte d'amitié à Danette et Lola et mille bisous pour toi ! ​


----------



## touba (11 Décembre 2020)

Moi: qu'est-ce que tu fais Anti ?
Anti: parait qu'un poilu de France est introuvable... je guette si je le vois pas.
Moi: ok fais mois un signe s'il apparait
Anti: ok si tu me vois allongé en train de ronfler c'est que je l'ai pas vu...
Moi: ​


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (13 Décembre 2020)

Danette : Lucky, Anti, Pistache, Gribouille & Co, venez-ici voir le JT.
Moi : il ont retrouvé Doudou ?
Danette : pose ton verre……la bouteille aussi, j’ai une bonne nouvelle ta rédaction a été publiée par ton papa fétiche
Moi : Lequel ?
Danette : tu le sais bien ! celui qui sens le saumon, ton préféré quoi !
Moi : Super, autant ses vapeurs marine vont faire revenir Doudou


----------



## Jura39 (13 Décembre 2020)

eh tu veux ma photo ?


----------



## touba (16 Décembre 2020)

Moi: j'ai trouvé un gros chat qui dit s'appeler Doudou mais j'ai un gros doute, Zebig tu peux confirmer ?





​


----------



## Jura39 (16 Décembre 2020)

Je me lave , 
Jura m'a dit ,
Pour être bien vu sur ce topic tu dois montrer patte blanche


----------



## thebiglebowsky (17 Décembre 2020)

Désolé, mais pour l'instant, l'envie me manque de poster ici ! 

Toutes les recherches pour retrouver Doudou ont été vaines ... Personne dans le quartier ne l'a aperçu et pourtant, il squattait plusieurs jardins des environs ! Cela fait pratiquement un mois qu'il a disparu !

J'ai contacté la S.P.A. qui, malheureusement, n'a recueilli aucun chat répondant à son signalement ! Rien non plus dans les cabinets vétérinaires des environs !

Je commence à craindre le pire, mais je n'abandonnerai pas les recherches !

Certains me diront : "Hé fieu, n'en fais pas trop, ce n'est qu'un "bête" chat après tout, y'a pire dans la vie !"

Je sais ! Mais pour moi, Doudou est le symbole de la liberté et de l'indépendance doublé d'une gentillesse à toute épreuve ... C'est un peu le "baroudeur" de l'équipe, ce qui me fait croire qu'il peut se sortir de n'importe quelle situation ... J'espère avoir raison !

Merci à Anti et Danette pour leurs encouragements ! 



Après tout, ce vieux rat a peut-être réussi à se faire adopter pour l'hiver ? Qui sait ? ​


----------



## Toum'aï (17 Décembre 2020)

Tu le reverras ton Doudou...
Je vais te raconter l'histoire de Pirouette la maman de Capitaine Gribouille.
Après avoir eu trois petits, il est devenu nécessaire au bout de trois mois de donner les deux petits mâles rayés sachant que nous avions décidé de garder la petite femelle grise et blanche.
De plus, une fois les petits partis vers de nouveaux horizons, il a bien fallu la stériliser, éleveurs de matous n'étant pas une vocation. Rentrant de chez le véto, Pirouette a longtemps cherché ses deux petits, même si elle a collé une baffe à Gribouille pour qu'elle cesse de téter.
Est rapidement arrivé le jour où Gribouille a dû embarquer sur notre voilier pour satisfaire à sa formation de capitaine durant 1 mois.
Pirouette, elle, gardait la maison nourrie par les voisins.
Quand nous sommes rentrés, Pirouette s'est faite de plus en plus distante et disparaissait plusieurs jours.
Petit à petit, c'est en mois qu'elle n'apparaissait plus.
Un jour, il y a deux ans, je l'ai vue revenir très amaigrie et visiblement blessée. Son collier anti-puces lui était passé autour du corps l'empêchant de se nourrir, et lui avait causé une telle plaie qu'il a fallu recoudre... 400 roros pour une chatte qui tire la gueule...
Pendant sa convalescence, elle est restée à la maison, dormait à côté de moi dans le lit, et acceptait ses médocs sans broncher.
Quand ça a été mieux elle est repartie, je ne l'ai revue qu'une semaine fin octobre 2019.
Puis elle est repartie tellement longtemps que je l'ai crue morte, 12 ans la matoute.
Il y a un mois, elle est réapparue, belle et en pleine forme mais sans son collier.
Depuis, je la vois régulièrement venir croquer, mais faut pas l'emmerder, grourrr, chhhrrr !
C'est spécial une vie de chat...






Pirouette et ses trois petits​


----------



## Jura39 (17 Décembre 2020)

Courage Thebig , il va revenir ton Doudou


----------



## Romuald (17 Décembre 2020)

Car comme l'écrivait Rudyard Kipling :
"Je suis le chat qui s'en va tout seul, et tous lieux se valent pour moi"


----------



## thebiglebowsky (21 Décembre 2020)

Lucky : Salut mon pote ! Alors, en vadrouille ? Tu t'appelles comment ?  
L'inconnu : Grigri ! Je m'appelle Grigri parce que je suis gris ! 
Lucky (voix off) : Bon ! Il a pas l'air d'avoir eu le prix Nobel, celui-là !
Lucky : Tu veux une croquette au saumon ?
Grigri : Non ! Je suis venu en voisin apporter la Lumière aux Black & White cats ! 
Lucky : P..... un témoin de Jéhochah ! Manquait plus que ça ! 
Pistache : Allez ! on le dégage vite fait ... Et à la vitesse de sa Lumière encore ! 
Lucky : Vivement que Doudou revienne ... On s'emmerde ! 
Pistache : Ouais ! 

​


----------



## thebiglebowsky (22 Décembre 2020)

Lucky : Hola Pistache ! T'as pas vu Grigri dans les parages ?
Pistache : Si, ce matin ! Il sonnait aux portes avec son petit cartable et ses petites revues !  
Lucky : On va l'appeler pour lui demander s'il aimerait jouer avec nous !
Grigri : Je suis ému ! C'est la première fois que quelqu'un veut jouer avec moi ... 
Pistache (voix off) : ça ne m'étonne pas ! Il fait ch... avec sa bonne parole ce con ! 
Lucky : On t'explique Grigri : ce soir on organise une grande course-relais avec les poilus du quartier ! 
Grigri : Chouette ! chouette ! A force d'être chassé de partout, je cours très vite ! 
Pistache : Pas besoin de courir ... c'est une course-relais et on a besoin d'un ... ... témoin ! mpffpmfffffff ! 
Lucky : Pauvre Grigri ! mpppfffff ! 
Moi : C'est horrible ! Vous êtes odieux d'en rajouter encore une couche ! 
Lucky et Pistache : Euh ! Tu ne cherchais pas encore un truc débile à poster ... et bien, tu l'as !
Moi : 

​


----------



## thebiglebowsky (24 Décembre 2020)

Pistache: Bon ! Tu ouvres ? ça fait 10 minutes que j'attends !  
Moi : Je t'ouvrirai quand tu la fermeras !!! 
Pistache : Môssieur fait de l'humour ? Môssieur veut que je lui envoie Grigri et ses acolytes ? 
Moi : Bon OK ! T'as gagné ! ​


----------



## thebiglebowsky (26 Décembre 2020)

Pistache : Jamais plus j'irai me balader dans les forums techniques !!! 
Lucky : Et pourquoi ? Paraît qu'il y a des souris bien grasses en pagaille là-bas ! Et il paraît même qu'elles s'enfilent allègrement ! 
Pistache : Quoi ? Les souris s'enfilent ??? 
Pistache : Non, mais je me suis pété un coussinet sur un bloc de code qui traînait dans Mac OS ! Pourrait quand même balayer après la fermeture !  Et puis ça sert à quoi, un bloc de code ??
Lucky : D'après ce que je sais, c'est une sorte d'incantation magique (très efficace et très magique) dans une sorte de latin, mais c'est pas du latin, qu'on utilise pour réparer des choses ! 
Pistache : Et ça marche comment ?
Lucky : Tu demandes un bloc de code à un gourou et tu files à l'aéroport déposer ton bloc de code dans le premier terminal à ta portée et là, tu espères que ton problème sera réglé ! Enfin, c'est ce que j'ai entendu ! 
Pistache : Euh ! Un peu compliqué tout ça ! Mais tu crois qu'on pourrait réparer la chatière avec ça ?
Lucky : Je ne sais pas, mais ça ne coûte rien d'essayer ! 



Grigri : Ho les amis ! Un petit coup de main peut-être ?
Lucky et Pistache (voix off) : Et si on l'envoyait faire ch.... dans les forums techniques ? ​


----------



## Jura39 (26 Décembre 2020)

Qu'est que c'est que ce binz , des chats qui parlent


----------



## thebiglebowsky (27 Décembre 2020)

Pistache : Ho Lucky ! On essaie de réparer la chatière ? ... Marre que ma puce RFID ne l'ouvre plus ! 
Lucky : attend j'essaie de voir pourquoi elle est en panne !


```
diskutil ap chatière de merde porte cuisine 1
```

Lucky : Pfffff ! Rien ... Mais essaie quand même !
Pistache : Hé merde ! Je me suis écrasé les vibrisses sur la vitre ! 
Lucky : Bon ! Demain on essaiera autre chose ! 



Pistache : si au moins macomaniac avait un poilu, il pourrait nous aider ! ​


----------



## thebiglebowsky (28 Décembre 2020)

Lucky : Je me fais du souci pour notre humain ... 
Pistache : Et pourquoi ? Il a l'air en forme pourtant !
Lucky : Je commence à avoir de gros doutes quant à sa santé mentale ... 
Pistache : Mwouais ! Parfois il est un peu "spécial", mais rien de grave !
Lucky : Le problème, c'est qu'il est vraiment convaincu qu'on parle et qu'on fait des trucs inhabituels pour nous, les poilus ! 
Pistache : Quand tu le dis ! Hier, j'étais caché sous l'évier et je l'ai surpris en grande conversation avec Bubulle son poisson rouge ! 
Lucky : Ah ! et qu'est ce qu'ils se racontaient ?
Pistache : Bin, j'en sais rien ... je parle pas "poisson rouge" ! mppffff ! 
Lucky : Moi non plus, je me contente de les bouffer ! 



​


----------



## thebiglebowsky (31 Décembre 2020)

Pistache : Hé Lucky ! T'as vu ta petite gueule de faux-cul quand t'étais chaton ??? 
Lucky : Toi, continue et tu vas en prendre plein la gueule ! 
Pistache : Ho ! c'était pour rigoler ..... Aïe ! Arrête avec tes double-pattes retournées ! 
Lucky : Quand j'en aurai fini avec toi tu pourras servir de moufles, sac à puces !
Moi : Bon ! C'est fini ? C'est la dernière journée de 2020 ... C'est ignoble de vous disputer !
Lucky et Pistache : OK ! on fait une trêve !  Et on envoie une grosse bise à Danette et Capitaine Gribouille ! 






_Et pour la petite histoire j'ai voulu mettre un petit noeud papillon à Lucky, histoire qu'il soit chic pour vous souhaiter une excellente année 2021 - Heureusement que j'avais encore un flacon d'iso betadine sous la main ... Le con ! 
_​


----------



## Toum'aï (31 Décembre 2020)

Toum'aï : dis-donc Gribouille, qu'est-ce que tu fais la haut ?
Gribouille : bin, je repasse le linge... 
Toum'aï : c'est ça, du linge pas sec...
Gribouille : justement, je fais patte-mouille !
Toum'aï : et c'est quoi ce masque ? C'est pas là qu'on doit le porter. 
Gribouille : hé, ho, c'est toi qui me la posé pour que j'aie l'air ridicule... 
Toum'aï : 
Gribouille :


----------



## Jura39 (31 Décembre 2020)




----------



## Romuald (31 Décembre 2020)

Elle : Croyez pas que je radasse, je vous ai à l'œil
Moi : (soupir)


----------



## Toum'aï (31 Décembre 2020)

Un morceau de charbon dans la neige ?


----------



## thebiglebowsky (3 Janvier 2021)

Pistache : Hé Lucky ! Tu m'as l'air bien préoccupé ?
Lucky : Ouais ! Je pense à Jackson ! J'espère qu'il a bien passé le réveillon, période dangereuse pour lui !!! ... 
Pistache : On va demander de ses nouvelles à @Neyres ... 






Moi : J'espère que ce n'est pas une pub déguisée pour ton produit vaisselle hein ! ​


----------



## thebiglebowsky (5 Janvier 2021)

Lucky : Hé Pistache ! Tu sais que Grigri a été engagé par le funerarium du coin ?  
Pistache : Et qu'est ce qu'il fait ? A part faire ch... bien entendu ! 
Lucky : Il est dans le salon du funerarium, paraît qu'un poilu ça apaise les gens ... En plus, il est payé 25 croquettes par jour pour se reposer !
Pistache : 25 croquettes par jour ...  ... C'est pas beaucoup ça !
Lucky : Mais il est en période décès ... mppffffff ! 
Pistache : mppffff ! T'es con ! 

​


----------



## Jura39 (10 Janvier 2021)

C'est ici le salon des chats ?


----------



## thebiglebowsky (11 Janvier 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


> C'est ici le salon des chats ?


Lucky : Salut mon pote ! Tout le monde est le bienvenu ici ... les poilus, les clébards, les radasses, les ratons laveurs, et même toute la famille de Jackson ! 
Pistache : C'est donc toi le squatter ? T'as pas encore réussi à rentrer chez Juju ? 
Lucky : On va te donner quelques petits conseils pour t'aider ! D'abord, pour se faire accepter, un petit cadeau serait le bienvenu ... Tu dégotes un cadavre de n'importe quoi ... rat, oiseau, ou autre ... et tu le déposes délicatement devant sa porte !
Pistache : Ouais ! Ensuite, tu fais semblant d'avoir mal à la patte question de lui faire croire que tu t'es battu pour le "cadeau"
Lucky : Attends qu'il pleuve ou qu'il neige pour claudiquer question de l'apitoyer un max ... Une fourrure ébouriffée et légèrement sanglante (tu piques un peu de ketchup) serait un must ! 
Pistache : Et là-dessus, t'ajoutes un miaulement suppliant, léger mais lancinant ! 
Lucky : Et s'il ne réagit pas, c'est qu'il ne te mérite pas ... Dans ce cas, aucun regret ! Une bonne patte d'honneur s'impose ainsi qu'une nouvelle recherche de maison ! 
Pistache : Bonne chance, vieux et tiens nous au courant ! 



​


----------



## thebiglebowsky (17 Janvier 2021)

Moi : Purée Lucky ! J'en ai marre que tu sois flou ! Vais encore ramasser des remarques !  
Lucky : Je suis flou si je veux !  ... Pas ma faute si t'es pas assez rapide et que t'as un appareil de merde ! 
Moi : 



Lucky : tu veux que je te prête mon Minoux ? 
​


----------



## Toum'aï (17 Janvier 2021)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Lucky : tu veux que je te prête mon Minoux ?


Alors celle-là si y en deux qui ont compris... 



Bloc de spoiler



Appareil Minox


----------



## Neyres (17 Janvier 2021)

Hello à toutes et tous..
Des news de Jackson ... il a découvert la neige  

Bon dimanche


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (18 Janvier 2021)

A Jackson : la neige m'a fait peur j'ai trouvé une planque mais mes parents ont démonter le sapin (Après Papa a dû démonter Maman). Nelly, elle est parti en dépression. Elle ne sait pas vivre seule, comme nous. Elle vous souhaite une bonne année, tout de même ainsi qu'à vos humains


----------



## thebiglebowsky (18 Janvier 2021)

Lucky : A Jackson ! Content de te revoir par ici et de constater que tu as survécu aux 2 réveillons !  
Pistache : Ouais !  Et tu me sembles toujours aussi "électrique" ! 

Lucky et Pistache : A Danette ! Toujours aussi jolie !  Fais un gros câlin à ton humaine et dis-lui qu'on pense à elle en lui souhaitant "tout le meilleur" pour 2021 ! 
Sache aussi qu'on ne désespère pas la revoir un jour parmi nous !  Elle nous manque ! ​


----------



## Jura39 (18 Janvier 2021)

@Neyres

Toujours aussi beau Jackson


----------



## thebiglebowsky (22 Janvier 2021)

Moi : Bon ! C'est fini de vous disputer ?
Lucky : Il a ch... dans ma litière !  
Moi : Et alors ? C'est quand même pas grave non ? 
Lucky : Euh ! C'est pas toi qui dis toujours : "A chacun sa merde !" ... 
Moi : T'as raison ! On le laisse encore une heure dehors ! 

​


----------



## thebiglebowsky (25 Janvier 2021)

Moi : Ce matin, j'ai aperçu un chat roux tigré sur la terrasse ...  
Lucky : Ouais, c'est Terton, un copain à Grigri ! 
Pistache : Sympa mais qu'est ce qu'il est collant ! 
Moi : drôle de nom pour un poilu, Terton ! 
Lucky : C'est parce qu'il est collant qu'on l'appelle Terton ... Le chat Terton ! mpfffff ! 
Pistache : mppffff ! 
Moi : Vous êtes toujours aussi drôles, vous deux ! 



Lucky à Pistache : M'est avis que notre humain commence à manquer d'imagination ... 
Pistache : Ouais ! 
Lucky : arrête de dire toujours ouais ! 
Pistache : Ouais ! ​


----------



## Jura39 (25 Janvier 2021)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Moi : Ce matin, j'ai aperçu un chat roux tigré sur la terrasse ...
> Lucky : Ouais, c'est Terton, un copain à Grigri !
> Pistache : Sympa mais qu'est ce qu'il est collant !
> Moi : drôle de nom pour un poilu, Terton !
> ...


Ah enfin , le colis est arrivé


----------



## thebiglebowsky (27 Janvier 2021)

Lucky : Ho Pistache ! t'as ramassé un bourre pif ?  
Pistache : Ouais ! Alors que je faisais la queue avec d'autres poilus devant les poubelles de la friterie ! 
Lucky : Qu'est ce qui s'est passé ?
Pistache : Un chien policier nous a demandé ou était notre attestation et j'ai répondu : "Dans ton c..." ! 
Lucky : Quelle plaie cette violence policière ! 
Pistache : Avec les potes on ne s'est pas laissé faire ... Y'a de la truffe de malinois au menu ce midi ! 
Lucky : Arf ! Bon ça ! 

​


----------



## thebiglebowsky (2 Février 2021)

Lucky : ça y est ! Notre humain est dans sa période "bonneteau" ...  
Pistache : Ouais ! A force de mater des vidéos de poilus sur YouTube, c'était couru ! 
Lucky : On le voit venir de loin avec son petit godet et sa friandise de merde, même pas au saumon ! 
Pistache : Le plus difficile pour nous c'est de ne pas pouffer de rire ! 
Lucky : Sa tête quand on reste impassibles et imperturbables devant son petit godet ridicule mpfffff ! 
Pistache : Y a pas que son petit godet qui est ridicule ! 
Lucky : Ouais ! Ce matin, il était pathétique ... à genoux, en pyjama et la braguette ouverte ... faisait pitié ! 
Pistache : Je m'en veux un peu ! 
Lucky : Quand est-ce qu'on lui dit qu'on est capables de faire ça avec minimum 10 godets ?
Pistache : A condition, bien entendu, qu'il mette une friandise sous chaque godet mppppffff ! 
Lucky :   

​


----------



## thebiglebowsky (4 Février 2021)

Moi : Alors, les fourrureux, grosse discussion ce matin ?
Lucky : Ouais ! On en a marre des chiens policiers qui nous font ch... !  
Pistache : Avec leurs grosses gueules, ils se croient tout permis ! 
Moi : Ok ! mais rien ne vous empêche de devenir des chats policiers !
Lucky : Non ! On ne pourra jamais devenir des chats policiers ! 
Moi : Pourquoi ! 
Lucky et Pistache : Parce qu'on ne sera jamais assez cons mpfffff !  ... 
Moi : C'est pas faux ! 



​


----------



## Toum'aï (4 Février 2021)

J'ai capturé le casse-croute de Capitaine Gribouille  





​


----------



## thebiglebowsky (4 Février 2021)

Toum'aï a dit:


> J'ai capturé le casse-croute de Capitaine Gribouille
> 
> ​


Lucky : Oh merde ! il a capturé Mumu !  
Pistache : Qui ça ?
Lucky : Mumu, notre pote le mulot !  ... Celui avec qui on joue aux "Experts Miami" !
Pistache : T'en fais pas ! Capitaine Gribouille le reconnaîtra !


----------



## Toum'aï (4 Février 2021)

Capitaine Gribouille : Ah ! c'est Mumu le mulot ? J'ai bien fait de dire à Toum'aï d'acheter un piège non létal. Comme ça il l'a relâché dans la nature et moi après je joue au remake des Chasses du comte Zaroff   
Toum'aï : en fait l'achat du piège non létal il y a plusieurs années, c'est à cause du ras le bol du piège qui fait CLAC !, Couïïc


----------



## thebiglebowsky (5 Février 2021)

Lucky :  ... Je viens de voir passer un énorme rat ! ... Un monstre ! ... 
Pistache : Je le connais ! Il habite la salle de sports juste à côté ! 
Lucky : probablement un rat musclé alors ?  ... mpffff !
Pistache : Pfffff ! T'as de l'humour aujourd'hui ! 
Lucky : Ta g..... ! 

​


----------



## Jura39 (13 Février 2021)

Jura , laisse moi rentrer


----------



## thebiglebowsky (13 Février 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


> Jura , laisse moi rentrer


Pauvre poilu !!!!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (15 Février 2021)

Lucky : Pffffff ! T'as vu ce qui est arrivé à notre humain ???  
Pistache : On lui avait pourtant dit de ne pas nous imiter ! 
Lucky : A force de marcher comme nous, de faire le dos rond, de se détendre un max avant un effort, de courir nu sur le haut de la palissade, c'était certain qu'il allait à la catastrophe ! 
Pistache : Mais essayer de se lécher le fion en soulevant une patte arrière ... c'était trop ! 
Lucky : tu crois qu'on sera autorisés à aller le voir à l'hosto ?
Pistache : Il est peut-être chez le véto ! mppfffffff ! 


​


----------



## thebiglebowsky (16 Février 2021)

Lucky : Ho les gars ! Paraît qu'ils manquent de puces dans le secteur automobile ? 
Pistache : Si on peut aider ? 
Lucky : Ouais ! 1 puce = 1 croquette ! 
Pistache : Qu'est-ce qu'on va s'empiffrer ! 

​


----------



## Jura39 (16 Février 2021)

Pfff 
je préfère les chiens  
et je suis pas le seul


----------



## thebiglebowsky (16 Février 2021)

Chiens ou chats ... Pas d'importance ! Tout est une question d'affinités et d'amour !  

Mais, comme disait Jean Cocteau, je préfère les chats parce qu'il n'y a pas de chats policiers !


----------



## Jura39 (16 Février 2021)

Les chiens ne font pas des chats


----------



## thebiglebowsky (19 Février 2021)

Lucky : Tiens ! revoilà Grigri ! 
Pistache : Salut Grigri ! Qu'est-ce qui t'amènes ?
Grigri : J'ai entendu dire que vous cherchiez des puces, alors, je suis là ! Comment on fait ?
Lucky : Simple : par puce que tu déposes, tu nous paies 2 croquettes !
_Pistache__ (voix off) : Lucky ! T'es un maître ! _
Grigri : Et moi ? J'ai rien ?
Lucky : Tu auras eu le plaisir de nous apporter la Lumière ! 
Pistache : Pourquoi ? ses puces sont lumineuses ?
Lucky : T'es vraiment con toi ou tu le fais exprès ?
Pistache : Oh c'est bon hein ! J'avais pas compris tout de suite ! 





Grigri, Témoin de Jehochah, apportant la Lumière ! ​


----------



## patlek (19 Février 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


> Pfff
> je préfère les chiens



Moi, je suis d' accord avec Bernie.






La hyene. C' est tout.


----------



## Jura39 (20 Février 2021)

En visite dans le Jura


----------



## thebiglebowsky (21 Février 2021)

Après des mois d'absence, Doudou, le vieux baroudeur est revenu en fin d'après midi !!!!! 
Bien entendu, il ne m'a pas raconté où il a passé tout ce temps !
L'émotion et le bonheur m'ont empêché de prendre une photo digne de ce nom ! 
Mais tant pis, je vous la poste quand même !



Sacré vieux rat, ce Doudou ! ​


----------



## Toum'aï (21 Février 2021)

_Penser à prendre une photo de Pirouette qui est encore à la maison depuis presque 4 mois   _


----------



## Romuald (21 Février 2021)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Tu le reverras ton Doudou...


Faut toujours croire les modos


----------



## Jura39 (22 Février 2021)

C'est cool içi


----------



## thebiglebowsky (23 Février 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


> C'est cool içi


Lucky : Salut Baron ! Ouais c'est cool ici ! Tu fais un concours de grimpette avec nous ?  
Pistache : T'es dégueu Lucky ! Il est pas fait pour ça ! Il va méchamment se manger la tronche ! 
Lucky :  ... T'as raison ! Surtout qu'il a l'air gentil et bien sympa, Baron !
Pistache : A propos, les clébards, ça sert à quoi ?
Lucky : Euh ! T'as des chiens policiers, des chiens militaires, des chiens de secours, des chiens d'aveugle, des clébards qui aident les gens en difficulté, des chiens anti-drogue et tout le reste ! 
Pistache : Ah ! En fait, sont quand même bien ces clébards ! Et Baron, il est tout ça ??? 
Lucky : Euh ! Non ! Par contre, il pourrait sûrement repérer ta cachette d'herbe à chats ! 
Pistache : Tous comptes faits, il est bien dans le Jura ! 





Pistache : Et nous, les poilus, on sert à quoi ???
Lucky : Euh ... ... ​


----------



## Jura39 (23 Février 2021)

Méfiance les poilus 
j'ai un regard de tueur


----------



## Toum'aï (24 Février 2021)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Penser à prendre une photo de Pirouette qui est encore à la maison depuis presque 4 mois







La voici ma Pirouette  qui aura 13 ans le 20 avril...
Pour vous dire combien certains chats sont indestructible (cf la chanson de Steeve Waring, le matou revient), je vais vous conter une chose qui lui est arrivé il y a quelques années...
À la période où Pirouette ne revenait à la maison que tous les 2 ou 3 mois, un jour elle se pointe et nous voyons qu'elle ne porte plus sa queue à la verticale comme tous les chats qui sont fiers. Direction le véto qui diagnostique le syndrome de la queue de cheval, de plus comme elle n'a plus la sensibilité, elle n'en fait plus la toilette, surtout l'extrémité. Quelqu'un a tiré très fort dessus endommageant les nerfs à sa base. Avec peu d'espoir, le véto lui donne un traitement à la cortisone de 10 jours. Comme d'hab', Pirouette qui se sent mal en point, ne repart pas de la maison avant la fin de son traitement. Puis elle redisparait. Quelques mois plus tard elle revient, la queue a repris une horizontalité donc un peu rétablie mais le bout qui restait insensible a disparu, Pirouette l'a croqué comme une partie gênante.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (28 Février 2021)

Pistache : Euh Lucky ! T'as ton c.. dans mon herbe à chats ! 
Lucky : Et alors ? 
Pistache : C'est dégueulasse ! 
Lucky : Je l'ai déjà dit mille fois : à chacun sa merde !!!!!
Pistache : T'es rien qu'un gros empoté ! 

​


----------



## Jura39 (28 Février 2021)

Ils sont zarbis ces chats , 
poser leur cul dans un pot de fleur alors que c'est tellement mieux sur un coussin au chaud


----------



## thebiglebowsky (1 Mars 2021)

Toum'aï a dit:


> ... cf la chanson de Steeve Waring, le matou revient ...


 ... Tu m'as fait découvrir cette chanson ... Et depuis, mes petits-enfants n'arrêtent pas de la chanter quand ils viennent à la maison ... Merci !  ...


----------



## Toum'aï (1 Mars 2021)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Tu m'as fait découvrir cette chanson


Tu devrais leur faire écouter Tout Steeve Waring, un mec en avance sur son époque cf. La baleine bleue cherche de l'eau...


----------



## patxito (2 Mars 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


> Ils sont zarbis ces chats ,
> poser leur cul dans un pot de fleur alors que c'est tellement mieux sur un coussin au chaud
> 
> Voir la pièce jointe 216525​


T’as raison Baron, vive le confort...


----------



## Jura39 (2 Mars 2021)

C'est bien aussi le cuir


----------



## Jura39 (9 Mars 2021)

Encore un squatteur chez Jura39


----------



## thebiglebowsky (13 Mars 2021)

Lucky : Ho Pistache ! Viens te cacher ici avec moi ! J'ai aperçu Grigri avec son petit cartable et ses revues ! 
Pistache : Il en a pas marre de prendre sur sa gueule tous les samedis à chaque fois qu'il se présente quelque part ?
Lucky : Il m'a dit qu'il était né pour ça et que son papa lui disait toujours : "Fils, c'est ta mission ! Tant que les humains se défouleront sur toi, ils ne se défouleront pas sur leurs semblables !"
Pistache : rôôôôô !!!! C'est beau !  ... 
Lucky et Pistache : Hé Grigri ! Tu viens jouer à cache cache avec nous ?  ... ​


----------



## Claire Aubert (13 Mars 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


> Pfff
> je préfère les chiens
> et je suis pas le seul


J'ai un petit husky, c'est un chien de catastrophe, il a tellement d'énergie...


----------



## Toum'aï (13 Mars 2021)

Claire Aubert a dit:


> J'ai un petit husky, c'est un chien de catastrophe, il a tellement d'énergie...



Ici on poste des photos d'animaux domestiques qui parlent...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (13 Mars 2021)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Ici on poste des photos d'animaux domestiques qui parlent...


Lucky et Pistache : on aimerait bien revoir Capitaine Gribouille à l'occasion !


----------



## Toum'aï (13 Mars 2021)

Capitaine Gribouille : "Qui me parle ?"



​


----------



## thebiglebowsky (14 Mars 2021)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Capitaine Gribouille : "Qui me parle ?"​


Lucky : rôôô ! Capitaine Gribouille ... Notre héroïne !  ... 
Pistache : Ouais ! Si tu cherches des moussaillons, on est là ! 
Lucky : Euh ! Qui c'est ce vieux dragueur sur la photo en dessous ??? 
Moi : C'est Groovy, le rescapé ! Votre nouveau pote ! 
Lucky et Pistache : Mwouais ! D'accord ! Mais qu'il arrête de jouer au "vieux beau" alors ! 
Moi : Vous en faites pas ... Il est trop vieux pour draguer Capitaine Gribouille !
Lucky et Pistache : Ouf ! Alors ça va !  ... Bienvenue, vieux !




Ces poilus me perdront ... ​


----------



## Toum'aï (14 Mars 2021)

Capitaine Gribouille : Lucky et Pistache je suis désolée mais j'ai déjà un amoureux, c'est Ulysse. Mais c'est un amour platonique, on n'a plus d'organes reproducteurs 
Ulysse : Ouais, et venez pas essayer de me piquer ma Gribouille, on s'est entrainé au catkwondo !


----------



## Claire Aubert (14 Mars 2021)

C'est parti !


----------



## Toum'aï (14 Mars 2021)

Claire Aubert a dit:


> C'est parti !


Mais il est muet ton husky ? Il n'a rien à dire ?
S'il ne parle pas, Lucky et ses amis vont pas être contents...
Parce que tu peux aussi le poster là s'il est muet


----------



## Jura39 (14 Mars 2021)

Claire Aubert a dit:


> C'est parti !
> Voir la pièce jointe 219287


En voila un bon mangeur de chats


----------



## Claire Aubert (14 Mars 2021)

Rico: Montrez-moi un morceau de nourriture et vous m'entendrez rugir !
Me: Pas question ! Je ne veux pas t'entendre hurler !  Voilà ton os et ferme-la !


----------



## Claire Aubert (14 Mars 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


> En voila un bon mangeur de chats
> 
> Voir la pièce jointe 219293


Eh bien, il vit avec deux chats et tant qu'ils sont en vie


----------



## Claire Aubert (14 Mars 2021)

Rico: Qui veut faire un tour ?


----------



## patlek (15 Mars 2021)

Hep... pssstttt!!!, Lucky, pistache et les autres....

DE l' herbe, çà vous interresse???

Haute teneur en nepeta...

Je vous mets quelques sachets ???


----------



## thebiglebowsky (15 Mars 2021)

patlek a dit:


> Hep... pssstttt!!!, Lucky, pistache et les autres....
> DE l' herbe, çà vous interresse???
> Haute teneur en nepeta...
> Je vous mets quelques sachets ???


Pistache : P..... de l'herbe à chats moelleuse, fraîche et odorante !  ... A 10 croquettes le sachet, j'en prends 2 ! 
Lucky_ : _Tu veux vraiment te retrouver au refuge_ ... _ ... _Je crois qu'on a été infiltré par un chien policier !_
Pistache : Quoi ? Rico ! Un chien policier ... Husky l'est pour l'instant ??? 
Lucky : Rigole ! Juste au dessus ... fais gaffe !
Pistache : Vais me déguiser en Inuit avec un petit traineau et grosse fourrure ! 
Lucky : Bonne idée ! Prends en un sachet pour moi !  ... Et si on demandait à Ulysse l'amoureux transi de Capitaine Gribouille de nous aider ... on s'arrange pour le faire choper et à nous la belle vie ! 



Moi : Vous êtes odieux et indignes, les poilus ! ​


----------



## Toum'aï (15 Mars 2021)

Capitaine Gribouille : Ulysse ?
Ulysse : oui ma chatte
Capitaine Gribouille : tu as vu que parfois je ressemble un peu à Pistache ?
Ulysse : toi, tu as une idée derrière la tête...
Capitaine Gribouille : bin, discrètement je m'introduit chez leur Bigpapa, puis je pique leurs croquettes et leur chanabidiol...
Ulysse : leur chanabidiol ?
Capitaine Gribouille : oui leur herbe à chat, ils ont bien agressé patlek pour lui voler sa réserve.
Ulysse : ok, on y va, et moi je m'occupe de Lucky pour faire diversion...
Toum'aï : dites-donc tous les deux qu'est-ce que c'est que ces cachateries ?
Capitaine Gribouille et Ulysse : miaouuu, rrrrrrrrr, mioooouuu !


----------



## patlek (20 Mars 2021)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Moi : Vous êtes odieux et indignes, les poilus !


Faut les surveiller,
J' ai reçu une commande:

Pistache Lebowski

XX, rue de XXXXX

XXXXX

BELGIQUE

12 Sachets de bretonne pure à 99 %


----------



## thebiglebowsky (20 Mars 2021)

Lucky : Salut Groovy ! Tidju ! Tu fais la gueule ? Encore des problèmes avec un chien policier ? 
Groovy : Ouais ! Un imbécile qui s'était déguisé en chatte pour nous infiltrer !
Pistache : Et alors ?
Groovy : J'ai la vue qui baisse et quand elle est passée devant moi (enfin ... il), j'ai voulu "l'attraper" en bon matou ! 
Lucky : mpffpfmmmm ! arf ! 
Groovy : D'un seul coup, il m'a dit : "Ze ne zuis pas zelle que vous groyez" ... Mais je l'ai vite reconnu à son accent allemand à couper au couteau ! 
Pistache : Et vous vous êtes battus à poils raccourcis ?
Groovy : Ouais ! Enfin non ! J'ai dérapé en m'enfuyant ! 
Lucky et Pistache : Pauvre vieux Groovy ! 
Groovy : en plus, il m'a tapé avec sa lampe de boche ... euh ! de poche ! ​


----------



## thebiglebowsky (20 Mars 2021)

Doudou : La dernière fois que j'ai croisé un berger allemand, je l'ai insulté !!! 
Pistache : Et tu lui a dit quoi ???
Doudou : Je l'ai traité de jarnière !
Pistache : jarnière ????
Doudou : Ouais, mais comme il ne comprenait pas, il a sorti son petit dictionnaire et, l'accent aidant, il a cherché à "charnière" !
Pistache : Et alors ???
Doudou : et bien il a lu "espèce de gond" ... mpfffff !!!!! 


_Moi__ : désolé ! Je viens de m'apercevoir que je n'ai pas respecté la règle des 24 H ! 
Je m'abstiendrai donc de poster durant les prochaines 48 H pour me faire pardonner ! _​


----------



## patlek (21 Mars 2021)

Faudrat que l'on cause de l' empreinte carbone de Pistache









						Qui soupçonnerait les chiens ou chats de plomber votre bilan carbone ? 14 gestes pour moins polluer en leur compagnie
					

Vous voulez réduire votre impact sur la planète ? Chaque mois, « La Matinale » vous propose ses conseils. Aujourd’hui, un sujet resté hors radars : nos animaux domestiques, adorés mais très (trop) polluants.




					www.lemonde.fr


----------



## thebiglebowsky (23 Mars 2021)

Pistache : Ils commencent à bien nous fatiguer avec leur empreinte carbone !  
Lucky : Ouais ! La seule empreinte que je vais leur laisser, c'est celle de ma patte sur leurs gueules ! 
Pistache : Bien dit frérot ! ​


----------



## thebiglebowsky (27 Mars 2021)

Pistache : Je me demande combien de vies il reste à Capitaine Gribouille ???
Lucky : Comme elle a certainement été pirate dans une de ses vies antérieures, il doit lui en rester quelques unes ... L'air iodé et le poisson ça conserve !  
Mais pourquoi tu demandes ça ?
Pistache : Admettons qu'il lui reste quelques vies en rab et que son Ulysse en soit à sa dernière ... ça ouvre de nouvelles perspectives ... Il suffit qu'on attende ! 
Lucky : Pas con ça ! ... En plus, on pourrait un peu pousser le destin ...  ... Tu sais conduire une bagnole toi ?
Pistache : Euh non ! J'ai les pattes trop courtes !
Lucky : Dommage ... Un accident est si vite arrivé ! 
Moi : Vous êtes ignobles, les poilus ! ​


----------



## Toum'aï (27 Mars 2021)

La chatte à ma petite sœur...






Les pervers passez vite​


----------



## patlek (27 Mars 2021)

En tenue de camouflage; il espionne!

D' ailleurs, voilà un film pour chats.:  l' espion aux pattes de velours


----------



## Jura39 (27 Mars 2021)

J'ai eu peur en lisant le titre


----------



## thebiglebowsky (1 Avril 2021)

Moi : Purée ! Pistache et toi êtes de sacrés cachotiers !!!! En plus, j'ai eu l'air con ce matin !  
Lucky : Quoi encore ! Que tu sois con, c'est pas nouveau pourtant ! 
Moi : Ce matin, j'apporte la gamelle de Doudou sur la rambarde en face de chez moi quand une dame m'interpelle en disant : "C'est pas vrai ? "Elle" vient manger chez vous aussi ?"
Moi : Euh ! Pourquoi "Elle" ?
La dame : Parce que c'est une femelle, elle s'appelle Gaby et squatte dans tout le quartier ! Elle est bien connue ! C'est une chouette chatte ! L'année dernière je l'ai même amenée chez le vétérinaire pour un problème à la patte ! 
Moi : Voilà plus de deux ans que je ne me doutais de rien ...  ... Doudou est une fille et vous ne m'avez rien dit ! 
Lucky : Et alors ? ça change quoi ? Gaby, c'est notre copine à Pistache et à moi !
Moi : Et ... Vous êtes amoureux ??? 
Lucky : Non ! C'est une copine ... nous on est amoureux de Capitaine Gribouille ! 
Moi : Ouais ! Un amour impossible !
Lucky : Les amours impossibles sont les plus beaux ! 
Moi : T'as raison !!!!  ... N'empêche ! J'ai eu l'air con ! 
Pistache : et pour ton info, Grigri est une fille aussi ! 
Moi : ​


----------



## thebiglebowsky (1 Avril 2021)

Pour être sincère, jamais je n'ai eu le moindre doute sur le sexe de Doudou ... Enfin, Gaby maintenant !  
Pour Grigri, je l'ai su il y a environ un mois quand son humain est venu *LA* rechercher !


----------



## Toum'aï (1 Avril 2021)

Ulysse : Ça me rappelle une histoire ça !  
Capitaine Gribouille : Ah oui, laquelle ? 
Ulysse : Quand j'ai été recueilli par Toum'aï, il se disait que comme j'ai plus de trois couleurs je ne pouvais être qu'une fille... 
Capitaine Gribouille : Comment peut-il croire à cette légende ? Moi je n'ai que deux couleurs et je suis une fille. Bon c'est vrai que j'ai des reflets d'une troisième couleur qu'on ne voit qu'au soleil... 
Ulysse : Alors avec sa copine, ils avaient décider de m'adopter, ils m'emmènent  chez le véto pour voir si j'ai une puce et me remettre en état. Ils en profitent pour lui demander mon sexe. 
Le véto : oui, oui, c'est une femelle... 
Capitaine Gribouille : rrhhoooo ! 
Ulysse : Toum'aï et Nath ont commencé à me chercher un prénom genre Câline ou Fleur ou Mimine... Et puis un jour que je faisais ma toilette intime, Toum'aï me voit entrain de me lécher la bite... Bin oui, je suis castré, j'ai plus de roubignoles mais on m'a pas coupé la teub ! 
Capitaine Gribouille : Hé bien, à quoi ça tient un prénom...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (5 Avril 2021)

Lucky : T'as vu Pistache ? On a nouveau voisin !  
Pistache : Ouais ! C'est un breton ! 
Lucky : Comment tu le sais ?
Pistache : Il s'appelle Le Poilec et promène partout avec son petit drapeau ... En plus il joue du miniou à longueur de journée ... ça fatigue un peu à la longue ! 
Lucky : du miniou ????? 
Pistache : ben ouais ! Un biniou spécial poilus ! 
Lucky : T'es con, Pistache ! mppffff ! 
Lucky et Pistache : Allez ! On sort le chouchen pour lui souhaiter la bienvenue !  ... En espérant qu'il laisse son miniou chez lui ! ​


----------



## Toum'aï (5 Avril 2021)

Une photo du voisin breton !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (5 Avril 2021)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Une photo du voisin breton !


Y a qu'à demander ! Désolé pour la qualité de la photo mais Pistache ne maîtrise pas encore tout-à-fait son Minoux !  

Il a même sa petite fourrure lignée !!!  ... Mais pas son miniou ! 





​


----------



## thebiglebowsky (5 Avril 2021)

Je serais quand même un peu "honteux" si mes enfants savaient avec quoi s'amuse leur père sur ce forum !


----------



## Jura39 (5 Avril 2021)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Je serais quand même un peu "honteux" si mes enfants savaient avec quoi s'amuse leur père sur ce forum !


Ils ne le savent pas ?


----------



## thebiglebowsky (5 Avril 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


> Ils ne le savent pas ?


Pour faire sérieux et intelligent, je leur ai dis que mon pseudo sur le forum était "macomaniac" ...    ...


----------



## Jura39 (5 Avril 2021)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Pour faire sérieux et intelligent, je leur ai dis que mon pseudo sur le forum était "macomaniac" ...    ...


Bon alors , ils ne te croient pas


----------



## thebiglebowsky (8 Avril 2021)

Moi : Alors les poilus ? Votre école de mannequins ... ça démarre ?
Lucky : Ouais !  En tant que spécialistes du catwalk et de la démarche féline, on se devait de partager notre expérience ! 
Pistache : Et moi je leur apprends à tirer la gueule en défilant !  ... Pas difficile ! Elles tirent toujours la gueule ... 
Lucky : En plus, avec Capitaine Gribouille, on discute de la possibilité d'une franchise pour la Belgique d'une école de catkwondo ! 
Pistache : Ouais ! Et dans 2 ans, on sera coté en bourse ! 
Moi : Pffffff ! ​


----------



## boninmi (10 Avril 2021)

Je n'ai plus de chats, mais j'ai sauvé celui du voisin de noyade dans sa piscine hors sol l'autre jour. Nous avons eu droit à des chocolats d'une marque vue à la télé.
Tigrette a été tuée par un chien de chasse échappé de son enclos.
Agathe très malade a été euthanasiée avant notre départ d'Ardèche.
Je n'ai plus de poules non plus. Je soigne celle des voisins pendant leur départ en week end. Seule rescapée d'une attaque de fouine la semaine dernière (quatre cadavres).


----------



## thebiglebowsky (10 Avril 2021)

boninmi a dit:


> Je n'ai plus de chats, mais j'ai sauvé celui du voisin de noyade dans sa piscine hors sol l'autre jour


Lucky : Tu vois Pistache, il y a encore des gens biens !   
Pistache : Ouais ! Il y a encore des héros !


----------



## Toum'aï (11 Avril 2021)

Gribouille : coucou les amis chatounets 
profitons du printemps !



​


----------



## Jura39 (11 Avril 2021)

@Toum'aï

Il n'y a pas comme un soucis ?


----------



## Toum'aï (11 Avril 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


> Il n'y a pas comme un soucis ?


Tu tires plus vite que ton ombre, toi.
C'est rectifié


----------



## thebiglebowsky (12 Avril 2021)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Gribouille : coucou les amis chatounets
> profitons du printemps !​







Pistache : rôôô ! Capitaine Gribouille ...   
Lucky : T'as remarqué ? Elle est toute seule sur la photo !
Pistache : Ouais ! Elle a peut-être largué son Ulysse !
Lucky : Faut dire qu'il ne soutenait pas la comparaison avec nous !
Pistache : Ouais ! Profitons en !!!!
Moi : vous êtes navrants ! ​


----------



## Jura39 (12 Avril 2021)

Encore un qui tente une approche 
Heureusement la caméra de surveillance fait son job


----------



## thebiglebowsky (12 Avril 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


> Heureusement la caméra de surveillance fait son job


Ouais ! Mais ta caméra ne dispose pas de micro ! Je suis certain que ce pauvre squatteur aurait eu beaucoup de choses à raconter !


----------



## Jura39 (12 Avril 2021)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Ouais ! Mais ta caméra ne dispose pas de micro ! Je suis certain que ce pauvre squatteur aurait eu beaucoup de choses à raconter !


Cette caméra , m'a juste fait me lever en voyant l'image et j'ai déposé un petit bol de lait avant de retourner dans mon lit


----------



## thebiglebowsky (13 Avril 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


> Cette caméra , m'a juste fait me lever en voyant l'image et j'ai déposé un petit bol de lait avant de retourner dans mon lit






Lucky : Attention Juju !   ... La plupart des poilus adultes sont intolérants au lactose !  
Pistache : Si ça tombe, le squatteur est en train de se vider sur ta pelouse ! 
Lucky : ça va gicler quand tu vas tondre ! 
Pistache : mpfffff !!!  ... ​


----------



## Jura39 (13 Avril 2021)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Lucky : Attention Juju !  ... La plupart des poilus adultes sont intolérants au lactose !
> Pistache : Si ça tombe, le squatteur est en train de se vider sur ta pelouse !
> Lucky : ça va gicler quand tu vas tondre !
> Pistache : mpfffff !!!  ... ​


Trop tard , la tondeuse a été passée ce matin 

  Rappel (encore) de la modération : Le principe du fil est de faire parler ses poilus© et autres. Et comme nous sommes dans portfolio et non au bar, d'y joindre une photo.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (15 Avril 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


> Rappel (encore) de la modération : Le principe du fil est de faire parler ses poilus© et autres. Et comme nous sommes dans portfolio et non au bar, d'y joindre une photo.





Lucky : Arf ! Juju s'est fait plomber !  
Pistache : C'est surement le squatteur qui l'a dénoncé ! 
Le squatteur : Ouais ! J'avais un tas de trucs à dire et il ne me laisse jamais la parole ! 
Lucky : et si t'avais une chose à lui dire, ce serait quoi ?
Le squatteur : ça !


----------



## Jura39 (15 Avril 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


> Trop tard , la tondeuse a été passée ce matin
> 
> Rappel (encore) de la modération : Le principe du fil est de faire parler ses poilus© et autres. Et comme nous sommes dans portfolio et non au bar, d'y joindre une photo.


Les règles ne sont pas les mèmes pour tous le monde ?


----------



## Romuald (15 Avril 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


> Les règles ne sont pas les mèmes pour tous le monde ?


Si. C'est vrai que j'aurai pu faire un message à part. Mais en tant que modo ne te dois-tu pas de montrer l'exemple  ?


----------



## flotow (15 Avril 2021)

Romuald a dit:


> Si. C'est vrai que j'aurai pu faire un message à part. Mais en tant que modo ne te dois-tu pas de montrer l'exemple  ?


Et puis de toute façon, zebig il est intouchable à chat  
Et moi ? Chat perché, déso Romu


----------



## thebiglebowsky (18 Avril 2021)

Pistache : Ho Lucky ! Tu t'es vu ? T'es à angle droit !  
Lucky : Et alors, je me tiens comme je veux ! 
Pistache : On dirait une vieille toque tchétchène toute mitée ! 
Gaby : Ou un tabouret de bar vintage en fourrure synthétique ! re- 
Lucky : Bande de rats ! Je guettais ! 
Pistache et Gaby : Et tu guettais quoi ? 
Lucky : 2 poilus inconnus qui pillaient votre réserve d'herbe à chats, petits cons ! 
Pistache et Gaby : ​


----------



## Toum'aï (18 Avril 2021)

Moi : qu'est-ce que tu fais cachée là dans les fleurs  ? 
Gribouille : j'attends Ulysse pour lui faire une surprise... 
Moi : mais tu sais qu'aux beaux jours on ne le voit que le matin... 
Gribouille : moi le matin je dors, alors je l'attends l'après-midi ! 
Moi : logique imparable ! 



​


----------



## thebiglebowsky (19 Avril 2021)

Gaby :   ... Notre humain m'a bisouté sur le nez !!!!! ... 
Lucky : ça c'est depuis qu'il sait que tu es une fille !  
Pistache : On lui a dit que s'il te bisoutait tu te transformerais en vraie catwoman !  ... Tu sais, comme les grenouilles se transforment en princesses ! 
Gaby : Sont naïfs ces humains ! Allez les gars, demain on lui trouve une grenouille !
Lucky et Pistache : Ouais ! on va se marrer mpfffff ! 
Pistache : Et si ça marchait ? Il ne va pas nous abandonner quand même ? 
Lucky : Mais non ! De toutes manières, et par prudence, on la bisoutera avant lui ! 

​


----------



## thebiglebowsky (21 Avril 2021)

Lucky : Je viens de recevoir un mail d'Ulysse dans ma catbox !!!!! 
Pistache : Quoi ? Une photo de Capitaine Gribouille ! 
Lucky : Ouais ! Mais ce traître d'Ulysse laisse supposer qu'il n'y avait pas que de l'air dans sa petite bouée et que Capitaine Gribouille n'est pas tout-à-fait celle que l'on croyait ! 
Pistache : Tu penses à un trafic international d'herbe à chats ou que Capitaine Gribouille serait une espionne ?
Lucky : rôôôô ! L'Orient Express avec Capitaine Gribouille ! Un rêve de fou ! 
Pistache : Arrête de te faire du mal ! Si ça tombe, c'est son humain qui cachait du rhum dans sa bouée !
Lucky : Ouais ! N'empêche, il faudra qu'on s'occupe de ce traître d'Ulysse ! 
Pistache : Juste le temps d'ajuster mon noeud pap et de briquer mon silencieux ... Et c'est parti pour un remake de "On ne vit que neuf fois !" 
Lucky : Let's go !
Pistache : Qu'est ce que t'as dit ?
Lucky : Rien, Pistache, rien ! 

_@Toum'aï  ... J'espère que tu ne m'en voudras pas de t'avoir emprunté une photo de Capitaine Gribouille ... Elle est tellement mignonne ! _​


----------



## patlek (21 Avril 2021)

un chat qui a la patte marine.


----------



## Jura39 (23 Avril 2021)

Vite , que je sorte la tondeuse


----------



## thebiglebowsky (23 Avril 2021)

Pistache : Qu'est-ce qu'on s'emmerde pendant ce confinement !  
Lucky : Ouais ! Qu'est-ce qu'on pourrait faire ??? 
Pistache : Et si on racontait des blagues ? J'en ai une : Est-ce que tu sais comment s'appelle un poilu tout-terrain ? 
Lucky : Non ! Mais je crains le pire ! Vas-y !
Pistache : Un cat cat !!!! mpffffffffffff !  
Lucky : Là Pistache, t'as touché le fond et tu ne remonteras plus ... 
Pistache : Désolé ! mpfffffff !!!! 

​


----------



## Toum'aï (23 Avril 2021)

Gribouille : Dis-moi Ulysse, tu sais qu'en général Toum'aï nous fait bien rire 
Ulysse : oui, et alors ? 
Gribouille : Tu sais aussi qu'à une époque j'ai passé mon brevet de capitaine 
Ulysse : Je ne vois pas où tu veux en venir... 
Gribouille : Bin je suis donc un Cat à marrant... 
Ulysse : Oui et moi je suis Ulysse et j'ai fait un long voyage !  



​


----------



## Jura39 (23 Avril 2021)

Je cherche des traces de sang du chat rouquin , il doit bien être quelque part !!


----------



## patlek (23 Avril 2021)

Pour les jeux de mots avec "chat" voir: Siné


----------



## nicomarcos (23 Avril 2021)

Ou bien le maitre du chat Philippe Geluck :


----------



## Jura39 (23 Avril 2021)

Il est mème sur les champs-Elysées  








						Philippe Geluck expose son Chat sur les Champs-Elysées
					

Vingt statues en bronze mettant en scène le célèbre héros de bande dessinée ont été installées sur l’avenue du VIIIe arrondissement parisien




					www.leparisien.fr


----------



## thebiglebowsky (24 Avril 2021)

Lucky : Merde alors ! C'est Swiffer !  
Pistache : Ho Swiffer ! T'es pas mort ? 
Swiffer : Si ! Il y a un an ... Mais je commence ma cinquième vie ... Top hein ? 
Lucky : Et, par curiosité, comment ça se passe au paradis des chats ? J'ai déjà oublié !
Swiffer : T'as un tas de paperasse à remplir et après ils te renvoient chez les humains pour ta vie suivante !
Lucky : De la paperasse ??? 
Swiffer : Ouais ! des questionnaires quoi ! Pour la cinquième vie tu ne peux pas choisir l'endroit où tu veux aller mais tu peux renseigner l'endroit que tu veux éviter à tout prix !
Pistache : Et t'as choisi quoi pour l'endroit à éviter absolument ?
Swiffer : Devine ! Le Jura, bien entendu ... Paraît que l'accueil est en dessous de tout !  
Lucky : Ouf ! Tu l'as échappé belle ! 
Swiffer : Pour ma sixième vie, je reviendrai vous voir ! Compliments à votre humain et patte d'amitié à Poilec le breton ... Je crois qu'il est arrivé chez vous ! 
Pistache : Ouais ! Il est sympa ! Bonne route, Swiffer ! On t'embrasse ! 
Lucky : A bientôt mon pote ! 
Swiffer : ​


----------



## Jura39 (24 Avril 2021)

Quoi , c'est as bien le Jura 
Pfff ils fument trop de frites ses poilus 
Moi je suis bien , peinard


----------



## thebiglebowsky (26 Avril 2021)

Lucky : Ton croissant m'a l'air bien appétissant et moëlleux ! 
Moi : Il l'est ! Par contre, ton c.. sur la table, ça ne te dérange pas ? 
Lucky :  ... Mon c.. est propre ! Je viens de lustrer ma fourrure ... Tu veux un bisou ?
Moi : Bwêêrk non ! Si je déposais mon c... dans ton bol de croquettes tu serais content ?
Lucky : Pfffff ! Il rentrera jamais ! Il est trop gros ! mpffffff ! 
Moi :  ... Petit con ! ​


----------



## Toum'aï (30 Avril 2021)

Moi : Gribouille, tu fais quoi là-haut ? 
Gribouille : comme d'hab', je vais nettoyer les toiles d'araignées 
Moi : 



​


----------



## thebiglebowsky (30 Avril 2021)

Pistache :  ... Qu'est-ce qu'elle est belle Capitaine Gribouille ! ... 
Lucky : Ouais ! Mais t'as aucune chance ... T'as pas la patte marine ! 
Pistache : C'est vrai ! Mais je suis un vrai baroudeur ... T'as vu mon nez ! Je serais prêt à aller au bout du monde et à braver toutes les tempêtes et tous les dangers pour la sauver ! 
Lucky : C'est ça ! Et quand on te demande d'aller aux poubelles de la poissonnerie au bout de la rue, tu tires la gueule ! 
Pistache :  ... Ouais ! Mais il pleuvait ! ... 
Moi : Pfffffffff !​


----------



## Jura39 (3 Mai 2021)

Alors les matous toujours dans le fauteuil de "Pépère " ?
Vous feriez mieux de bouger vos culs et de chasser comme moi


----------



## thebiglebowsky (3 Mai 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


> Alors les matous toujours dans le fauteuil de "Pépère " ?
> Vous feriez mieux de bouger vos culs et de chasser comme moi






Lucky : Hola ! Mollo le squatteur sanguinaire ! Tu vas nuire à la réputation des poilus ! 
Pistache_ : _Ouais ! Nous on préfère avoir le cul au chaud plutôt que dépecer un petit mulot sans défense !
Lucky_ : _La honte sur toi !  ... T'appelles ça chasser ?
Le squatteur calimero_ : _Suis bien obligé ! C'est l'humain qui m'oblige sinon il sort la tondeuse ... Et puis, j'ai rien à manger ! 
Pistache_ : _ça y est ! Il fait son Zola ! 
Lucky _:_ Pfffff ! Dans le jura, plus rien ne m'étonne ! Swiffer a eu raison de ne pas vouloir y retourner !
Pistache_ : _OK ! On peut comprendre que tu n'as pas le choix ... Mais, pense quand même à te venger !
Lucky_ : _On va réfléchir pour t'aider un max ! 
Le squatteur_ (_voix pleurnicharde) : Merci les potes ! 

Moi : _Hé Juju ! Tu sais ce qu'il te dit le pépère ????? _

*Petite remarque en passant : Le but de ce fil est de faire sourire ! J'estime que la photo de cette malheureuse souris est inappropriée ! *​


----------



## Toum'aï (3 Mai 2021)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Petite remarque en passant : Le but de ce fil est de faire sourire ! J'estime que la photo de cette malheureuse souris est inappropriée !



Ça va, elle a l'air d'être encore en vie...
*Mébon !*


----------



## patlek (3 Mai 2021)

Un e image qui fait peur;


----------



## Jura39 (3 Mai 2021)

J'adore  
@thebiglebowsky je suis certain que tu aime aussi


----------



## thebiglebowsky (4 Mai 2021)

Lucky : Hé Pistache ! Tu as devant toi le nouveau directeur de l'usine de carreaux en ciment ! 
Pistache : Tais toi, vieux mytho ! Et continue de lustrer si tu veux bouffer ! 
Lucky : Gros jaloux !  ... ​


----------



## Jura39 (4 Mai 2021)

Je trouve l'herbe un peu haute


----------



## Toum'aï (17 Mai 2021)

Moi : bin dis-donc Ulysse, tu nous as ramené un pote à la maison ? 
Ulysse : oui, il s'appelle Tigrou, il est très sympa... 
Moi : Oui mais avec toi, Gribouille et Pirouette, ça commence à faire beaucoup de félins à nourrir ! 
Ulysse : T'inquiète pas il ne mange rien et si je lui dis de se mettre en bas de la porte, il empêche l'air frais de passer... 
Moi : Bienvenue Tigrou !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (18 Mai 2021)

Lucky : Salut Ulysse ! Si on t'invite chez nous pour passer les vacances, tu viendrais ?
Pistache : Ouais ! Et en plus on te présentera Gaby ! 
Lucky : C'est fricadelles moëlleuses tous les jours ici et restes de poissons à volonté !  ... Tu peux même ramener Tigrou ! 
Pistache : On ira visiter la chatterie du refuge ... Un endroit super, "the place to be" !

_Lucky et Pistache (voix off) : mpfffff ! On l'abandonne là-bas et on va retrouver Capitaine Gribouille ! 

Moi : Bande de salopards ! _​


----------



## Jura39 (18 Mai 2021)

_Moi : Et le chat , fais ta valise  Thebig t'invite  _

_



_​


----------



## Toum'aï (20 Mai 2021)

Gribouille : hé, les poilus belges, vous avez vu, chez moi aussi il y a un Kernic et un Panel !
Faudra aussi que je vous parle de mon Crocolion...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (20 Mai 2021)

Lucky : Bisous Capitaine Gribouille !  ... Content de te revoir ! ... 
Pistache : Pffff ! A chaque fois qu'il voit Capitaine Gribouille il minaude et prend un air de matamore alors qu'il s'en va fouiller les poubelles de la poissonnerie et qu'il va revenir tout crado et puant ! 
Lucky : De quoi je me mêle ? Gros jaloux ! Et tu crois qu'Ulysse ne fouille pas les poubelles peut-être ? 
Pistache : Ouais ! Mais lui, il fouille avec classe ! 
Lucky : Continue comme ça Pistache et tu vas en prendre plein le nez ! 
Pistache : Je plaisantais ! Un petit coup d'herbe à chats pour te relaxer peut-être ? ​


----------



## Toum'aï (20 Mai 2021)

Pendant la conférence des poilus du monde 

Lucky : Il y a des endroits où existent des lions terribles. Si terribles que se promener dans la brousse est un grand risque de se faire dévorer par un lion si féroce et si grand que si tu le croises, tu es paralysé et tu te fais manger sur le champ ! 

Pistache : je connais une rivière où habite un énorme crocodile qui a toujours faim. Il a mangé tous les poissons de la rivière, il a mangé sa femme crocodille , ses enfants croco  et codile . Si tu passes près de la rivière, il te happe et te mange en un seul morceau... 

Gribouille : À la maison il y a un animal qui dépasse en férocité ton lion, Lucky et ton crocodile, Pistache. Même moi je dois faire attention à ne pas le croiser... 

Lucky et Pistache : ha, bon ! Et c'est quoi cet animal ? 

Gribouille : c'est un féroce crocolion, d'un côté c'est un grand crocodile et de l'autre un énorme lion... 

Lucky et Pistache : mais alors ??? Il peut pas faire caca !!! 

Gribouille : justement, c'est pour ça qu'il est très très très méchant ! 
Aïe
Aïe
Aïe
Aïe
Aïe
Aïe


----------



## thebiglebowsky (21 Mai 2021)

Pistache : Au secours ! Ouvre moi vite !!!!!  
Moi : Qu'est-ce qui se passe Pistache ?
Pistache : L'horreur ! J'ai croisé un crocolion déchaîné ! 
Moi : Pfffffff ! Désolé petit couillon, mais je ne vois rien sur la terrasse !
Pistache : Bin non ! Il est derrière toi ! 
Moi : Arghhhhh !  ... 
Lucky : Bon Pistache ! Arrête tes blagues à la con ! Faudra le ranimer maintenant ! 
Pistache : J'arrive, une bouffée d'herbe à chats et ça le fera ! 
​


----------



## thebiglebowsky (22 Mai 2021)

Lucky : Tidju ! Je crois que Kernic et Panel auront du mal à s'asseoir après ça mpffffff !  ... 
Pistache : On leur avait pourtant dit de ne pas fréquenter ces 2 pervers ! Et après elles viendront encore se plaindre ! 
Lucky : Pfffff ! Quel bordel chez ces peluches ! Qu'est ce que ça doit être avec les crocolions alors ? 
Pistache : Ouais ! Mais si les crocolions ne peuvent pas faire caca (dixit Capitaine Gribouille), je me pose certaines questions ... 
Lucky : Ne penses pas trop, Pistache ! ​


----------



## Jura39 (22 Mai 2021)

Baron:  Salut Les Potes , je passe pas souvent , mais j'aime lire vos conneries
Jura est super avec moi


----------



## thebiglebowsky (23 Mai 2021)

Lucky : Salut Baron ! Alors ? ça roule ?  
Pistache : Euh ! Baron ? T'es un vrai baron ? ... Comme on l'imagine ? Une sorte de Pablo ? 
Baron : Si ! Per che cosa ?? 
Lucky et Pistache (voix off) : ça commence bien ! Il parle italien avec un accent napolitain !!!! 
Lucky : Tidju ! Tu crois que c'est un parrain ? re-
Pistache : Ouais ! Il a un holster sous sa patte gauche ! 
Lucky : Fichons le camp à pattes raccourcies ! 
Pistache : Attends ! On peut toujours demander ! Euh ! Pablo... Pardon ! Baron ! C'est combien 10 kilos d'herbe à chats en paquets de un kilo pour revendre dans le quartier ??? 
Baron : Stai ridendo di me ? 
Pistache : J'ai rien compris !
Lucky : Moi, je dégage ! Il a demandé si on se moquait de lui ? 
Pistache : Tu parles italien maintenant ? 
Lucky : Normalement non ! Mais quand j'ai la frousse je peux même parler inuit !!!!! 
Pistache : Tidju Lucky ! Tu cours vite !!!!!!
Lucky : Toi aussi ! mpfffffff ! ​


----------



## Romuald (23 Mai 2021)

En tout cas les poilus belges, z'avez pas interêt à venir me déranger pendant ma sieste


----------



## Jura39 (23 Mai 2021)

Je suis pas belle ?


----------



## patxito (23 Mai 2021)

Bien d’accord avec miss Radasse, la sieste, c’est sacré…


----------



## Toum'aï (25 Mai 2021)

Pirouette : viens voir par là, toi que je te parle...
Moi : qui ça ? Le duc, le Dude ?
Pirouette : non, non, l'autre là, le noble à la petite semaine...
Moi : heu, le marquis, mais il n'est pas sur ce forum !!!
Pirouette : noooon, celui qu'a des gros yeux globuleux et qui crache sa langue !
Moi :  Haaa oui, le Baron ! Mais qu'est-ce que tu lui veux ?
Pirouette : j'm'en vais lui présenter le Crocolion...
Moi : 



​


----------



## thebiglebowsky (25 Mai 2021)

Lucky : Oh p..... j'ai les boules ! Suis fichu !  
Pistache : Mais enfin ! Qu'est-ce qu'il t'arrive ? 
Lucky : Baron est venu nous livrer notre herbe à chats et je n'ai pas pu payer ! 
Pistache : T'en fais pas ! On pourra s'arranger ... Peut-être ! 
Lucky : Ouais ! Mais Pirouette vient de me dire que ce n'est pas *SA* langue qu'il crache sur la photo, mais bien celle d'un dealer qui n'avait pas réglé ses dettes ! 
Pistache : Oh mon Dieu ! Pauvre Lucky ! 
Lucky : Bah t'en fais pas pour moi ! J'ai passé la commande en ton nom ! 
Pistache :  ... ​


----------



## Jura39 (25 Mai 2021)

Baron : T'inquiété pas Lucky je fais ma valise et je viens chercher mon blé


----------



## thebiglebowsky (25 Mai 2021)

Lucky : Euh ! Baron ! Je crois que tu te trompes de litière là ! 
Pistache : Ouais, en plus, s'il a une chiasse, j'en connais un qui va râler ! 
Lucky : A chacun sa merde ! 

_Euh ! Pirouette ! Tu serais d'accord de nous prêter le Crocolion ?  
On a déjà Poilec le breton, mais on ne sait jamais ! _​


----------



## patlek (25 Mai 2021)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Baron est venu nous livrer notre herbe à chats



C' est le baron de la drogue.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (30 Mai 2021)

Lucky :  ... P.... Poilec ! Tu m'as fait peur ! 
Pistache : Normal ! Il a regardé "Le Dernier Chamouraï" hier soir et à chaque fois il mimétise à fond ! 
Lucky : Ah ces bretons ! Toujours à vouloir faire les intéressants ! 
Pistache : N'empêche ! C'est vrai qu'il fout les boules ce con ! ​


----------



## thebiglebowsky (8 Juin 2021)

Lucky : Salut Grigri ! T'as l'air un peu tristounet aujourd'hui ?
Grigri : Oui ! Je pense à ma Maman ... Je ne me souviens plus d'elle ! 
Pistache : On est tous comme toi ! Quand j'étais chaton, les "autres" disaient que ma Maman était une radasse ... Je pleurais tous les soirs et elle me consolait en me disant de ne pas les écouter ! Je me souviens combien elle était belle et gentille ! 
Lucky : Moi, ma Maman était une noble ... D'ailleurs, mon nom complet est Lucky François Charles de la Minoutière ! 
Grigri et Pistache : N'importe quoi ! Espèce de mytho ! 
Lucky : Ho les gars ! Je plaisantais ! C'était pour rigoler et déplomber l'ambiance ... Ma Maman était une "gouttière" comme les vôtres et je pense à elle tous les soirs en patounant ! 
Moi : Arrêtez les poilus ! Je vais chialer à mort !  ... 

_Lucky, Grigri et Pistache__ (voix off) : ça va les gars ! on peut arrêter !  On l'aura, notre double ration de croquettes au saumon ce soir ! Mais quand même, on touche le fond là !  ... mpffffff ! _​


----------



## thebiglebowsky (17 Juin 2021)

Lucky : y'en a marre du foot !!!  
Pistache : Ouais ! Nous, c'est le basket et on supporte à fond les belgian cats ! 
Gaby : M'étonne ! La patte au panier, ça vous connaît hein ? Bande de rats ! ​


----------



## thebiglebowsky (19 Juin 2021)

Pistache : Tiens ! Salut Kiwi la satonne !   ... Alors ? on se promène dans le quartier ?
Lucky : Tu viens boire un coup avec nous ?
Kiwi : 哈嘍朋友們你們好嗎？
Pistache : Pourquoi elle parle avec des petits dessins ? Je comprends rien ... c'est du chinois pour moi ! 
Lucky : Euh ! Pistache ! C'est du chinois ! T'es lourd ! 
Pistache : Ah bon ! Heureusement qu'elle n'est pas japonaise ! 
Lucky : Et pourquoi ?
Pistache : Parce que si on la vexe, elle serait capable de se faire Hara-Kiwi ! mpfffff ! 
Lucky : T'es vraiment con, Pistache ! ​


----------



## Toum'aï (19 Juin 2021)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Kiwi : 哈嘍朋友們你們好嗎？


Kiwi : Salut les amis, comment allez-vous ?


----------



## Jura39 (20 Juin 2021)

Salut les minus du forum
Je suis Tarzan


----------



## thebiglebowsky (26 Juin 2021)

Lucky : Salut Groovy ! Par hasard t'aurais pas vu Poilec le breton ?
Groovy : Si ! Il est parti hier pour assister au départ du tour de France !
Pistache : Si ça tombe, il se sera fait saucissonner par le peloton ! Il est tellement maladroit ! 
Lucky : Y'aura du poil dans le saucisson breton mpfffffff ! 
Groovy : Pauvre Poilec ! 
Lucky et Pistache : T'en fais pas Groovy ... on plaisante !  ... Quel chochotte celui-là !!! ​


----------



## nicomarcos (26 Juin 2021)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Si ça tombe, il se sera fait saucissonner par le peloton ! Il est tellement maladroit !


On tient donc le responsable de la chute massive du peloton !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (28 Juin 2021)

Lucky : pfffff ! Pas moyen d'être tranquille ! Fait ch... Poilec le breton !  
Pistache : Ouais ! Se taper 20 fois par jour "La tribu de Dana" martyrisée avec son petit miniou, c'est dur ! 
Lucky : son petit quoi ???
Pistache : Son "miniou" ... un biniou de poilu breton ! 
Lucky : On va le lui crever son miniou ! 
Poilec : Allez ! Encore un petit coup pour la route !  ..


----------



## Toum'aï (28 Juin 2021)

Capitaine Gribouille : nooonn, pas Manau !​


----------



## patlek (28 Juin 2021)

M' enfin... Les Stray cats!!


----------



## patlek (28 Juin 2021)

Ou


----------



## Toum'aï (28 Juin 2021)

@ patlek t'as  pas un matou qui parle chez toi ?​


----------



## patlek (28 Juin 2021)

Toum'aï a dit:


> @ patlek t'as  pas un matou qui parle chez toi ?​



Si j' avais un matou qui parlerait chez moi, j' éviterais de le crier sous tous les toits...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (28 Juin 2021)

patlek a dit:


> Si j' avais un matou qui parlerait chez moi, j' éviterais de le crier sous tous les toits...







Pistache : Je suis ébahi ! Tu ne crois pas que les poilus peuvent parler ?? 
Lucky :  ... On est capables d'apprendre une langue en 3 jours en regardant la TV ou en écoutant la radio ! 
Lucky : Tiens, regarde Kiwi la satonne ! Elle a appris le français en 2 jours !
Pistache : Euh ! C'est peut être pas le bon exemple ... 
Lucky : et pourquoi ???
Pistache : Parce qu'elle a appris le français en regardant Jean Castex sur TF1 et maintenant, elle ne peut pas s'empêcher d'ajouter "putaing cong" à chaque fin de phrase ! 
Lucky : mpffffff !  ... 
Kiwi la satonne : Oh ça va les machos hein ! Putaing cong !!! 
Lucky et Pistache : re-mpffffffff !  ... Sacrée Kiwi ! ​


----------



## patlek (28 Juin 2021)

Non... mais les matous évite de parler devant moi..

Quand je passe devant eux, ils m'observent, sans un mot. Rien Nada, meme pas un bonjour.


----------



## Jura39 (28 Juin 2021)

Vous me fatiguez, je suis pas dans mon assiette


----------



## thebiglebowsky (30 Juin 2021)

Lucky : Hé Pistache t'as vu ? Y a un poilu noir avec un petit maillot des bleus et un drapeau français au bout de la terrasse !  
Pistache : Ouais ! J'ai vu ! C'est un "59", sûrement de Roubaix ! 
Lucky : Salut mon pote ! T'as l'air un peu miteux ! Viens bouffer une croquette avec nous ! 
Le poilu noir : Merci les poilus ! Quelle merde ! J'ai vécu l'enfer hier et cette nuit ! 
Pistache : Raconte !
Le poilu noir : Je fais partie des "poilus 59" un club de supporters des bleus et j'ai été accusé d'avoir apporté la poisse à l'équipe nationale ... Et j'ai été banni, tout ça parce que je suis un poilu noir ! 
Lucky : Mais c'est dégueulasse !!!!  ... Et tu crois que c'est vrai que tu portes la poisse aux bleus ???
Le poilu noir : Bin, j'sais pas ! Peut-être ! Mais c'est pas de ma faute ! 
_Lucky et Pistache__ (voix off) : On en tient un "bon" !!!!_
Lucky et Pistache : Si t'as nulle part où aller, tu peux rester avec nous, logé, nourri et blanchi jusqu'en 2022 ! 
Le poilu noir : Merci les potes ! Mais pourquoi 2022 ???
Lucky et Pistache : Parce qu'en 2022, c'est la coupe du monde !!!! mpfffff ! ​


----------



## thebiglebowsky (2 Juillet 2021)

Lucky : Hé Pistache ! Prêt pour Belgique-Italie ce soir ? A propos, t'as pas vu le poilu noir dans les environs ! 
Pistache : Le poissard des bleus, tu veux dire !  ... mpfffff ! 
Le poilu noir : Salut les mecs ! Je voulais vous remercier de m'accueillir ! Vous avez vu ma nouvelle tenue ! 
Lucky :  ... Purée ! Il s'est payé l'attirail complet du supporter belge ... maillot d'Eden Hazard et petit drapeau noir jaune rouge en plus ! 
Lucky et Pistache : Merde alors ! On est fichus !!!!!  ... 
Pistache : Ce sera pizza ce soir ! 
Lucky : Ta gueule Pistache ! ​


----------



## Toum'aï (3 Juillet 2021)

Moi : alors les matous vous racontez quoi dans le jardin ? 
Ulysse : je viens de faire goûter mon herbe à chat à Capitaine Gribouille, t'en penses quoi Griby ? 
Capitaine Gribouille : beeuuuuaaaaarkk ! Rrrooollloolo  ! Efficace Ulysse... Et en plus elle est moins chère que celle que cet escroc de Lucky  nous vend d'habitude... 
Moi : n'empêche que les gerbos restent les mêmes, toujours aussi dégueulasses. 




​


----------



## thebiglebowsky (3 Juillet 2021)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Et en plus elle est moins chère que celle que cet escroc de Lucky  nous vend d'habitude... ​






Bonjour Capitaine Gribouille !
En tant que directrice marketing du groupe belge Lucky & co, je me permets de répondre à votre message.
Tout d'abord, veuillez noter que nous avons cessé toute collaboration avec la société jurassienne "baron" qui nous livrait sa production à des prix prohibitifs et des conditions de livraisons mafieuses.
D'autre part, et après analyses, il s'est avéré que l'herbe à chats qui nous était fournie contenait des résidus de poils de marmotte ainsi que des traces d'aluminium provenant de l'emballage du produit par lesdites marmottes.
Un procès est d'ailleurs en cours pour livraison de produits non conformes et mise en danger de la vie des poilus.
Il se peut donc que vous soyez encore en possession de ce type de produit, auquel cas il vous est loisible de nous le retourner contre remboursement intégral bien entendu.
Nous nous sommes donc recentrés sur une production bio locale (sans pesticides ni engrais) qui possède la particularité de fluidifier les gerbos et de faciliter tant la déglutition que l'assimilation par l'organisme facilitant ainsi le travail de vos humains et vous épargnant les bwêêêêêrkk bruyants ponctuant chaque gerbos.
L'emballage du produit est garanti 100% bio-dégradable.
Nous commercialisons 2 sortes de produits : une herbe à chats douce et moëlleuse destinée à être fumée, et une herbe à chats goûteuse à souhait destinée à être machouillée pendant de longues heures.
Notre promo actuelle : chaque commande d'au moins 10 sachets est accompagnée d'une ramassette à gerbos auto-nettoyante !
Chaque sachet est vendu au prix concurrentiel et unique de 20 croquettes les 10 g sur lequel vous bénéficierez de 20 % de ristourne pour votre première commande de minimum 50 sachets.
Nous espérons donc que vous continuerez à nous faire confiance et restons dans l'attente de vos nouvelles.

crou !
Gaby - Directrice marketing
Lucky &co

​


----------



## thebiglebowsky (7 Juillet 2021)

Moi : P..... Groovy ! Quelle gueule !!! 
Groovy : Ouais ! Marre du foot et du tour de France ! ​


----------



## thebiglebowsky (8 Juillet 2021)

Lucky : Tiens, voilà Gizmo, le poissard ! 
Pistache : Salut Gizmo ! ça faisait longtemps ! 
Gizmo : Content de vous revoir les potes ! 
Lucky : Et t'étais où ?
Gizmo : Je faisais partie de l'équipe des supporters danois pour le match Angleterre-Danemark ! 
Pistache : Ah ouais ! on comprend mieux maintenant !  ... 
Lucky : Comme on t'aime bien, on t'a acheté un ticket pour faire partie de l'équipe des supporters anglais dimanche !
Gizmo : Top les gars ! Merci !
Lucky et Pistache : De rien ! Mais n'oublie pas que tu devras supporter les "bleus" à la prochaine coupe du monde ! 
Moi : Vous êtes vraiment dégueux les poilus ! ​


----------



## thebiglebowsky (9 Juillet 2021)

Allez ! Un squatter de plus ... Mais de luxe ! 
3 jours qu'il traîne sur ma terrasse ! 







Lucky et Pistache : Faut pas qu'il fasse son intéressant celui-là ! C'est pas le Ritz ici ! 
​


----------



## thebiglebowsky (9 Juillet 2021)

Lucky : tu peux nous aider à écrire une lettre ? Pas pratique avec nos coussinets ! 
Moi : OK ! Montrez-moi votre brouillon !
Pistache : Et voilà ! 
Moi : Mais !!!  ... Pas question que j'écrive une demande de rançon pour le siamois ! 
Lucky et Pistache : T'es bien con alors ! ça vaut au moins 250 croquettes ce bestiau là ! 
Moi : @Moonwalker avait raison ! Vous êtes vraiment des psychopathes ! 
Le siamois : Euh ! Moi je veux bien, mais on partage alors ! 
Moi : Tous des pervers !!!!! ​


----------



## patlek (11 Juillet 2021)

Je vous présente Minou (1) 

Ce n' est pas mon chat, mais on s'aime bien tous les deux. 
Il est trés beau.








Apres là ou j' habite il y a d' autres chats (dont 1 a 3 pattes (!! il lui en manque une!, mais à part çà il a l' air en pleine forme)
Il y en a des sauvages; dont 1 minou (2) (chat tigré courant) qui m'aime bien aussi (je peux le caresser, mais je ne me risquerais pas a tenter de le prendre dans mes bras, c' est un chat sauvage, sans proprio, et en plus assez musclé!)

Autre photo de Minou (1) (j' appelle tous les chats du coin "minou"


----------



## Toum'aï (11 Juillet 2021)

Et ils ne parlent pas ces chats ?
Minou 1 : hé Patlek, elle sont bien tes cuisses pour faire la sieste 
Minou 2 : Patlek, Patlek, qu'est-ce que tu fais allongé par terre, tu es tombé dans les pommes à cause de l'herbe à chats ?


----------



## thebiglebowsky (11 Juillet 2021)

Gaby : Salut Patlek ! Ils ont l'air bien sympas tes minous ! 
Lucky : Ouais, s'ils sont de passage ils sont les bienvenus à notre prochain barbecue croquettes - saucisses ! 
Pistache : On vient justement de virer le siamois, il avait dit qu'on était des poilus de gouttière et que nos mamans étaient des radasses ! 
Lucky : Ouais ! Et on touche pas à nos mamans ! 
Moi : Mais c'est dégueu ! Et vous l'avez viré comme ça ? 
Pistache : Non ! C'est quand il a dit que ton Tepee était une bagnole de prolo de merde et tout ça pendant qu'il grimpait dans la Bentley de son humain ! 
Moi : P.... de riche ! J'espère que vous lui avez crevé les pneus ! 
Lucky, Pistache et Gaby : Ouais ! les 4 ! Pour le 5ième on attend ! 
Moi : Et vous attendez quoi ! 
Lucky : Que Poilec le breton revienne !  ... Il a voulu crever aussi la roue de secours, mais il s'est fait enfermer dans le coffre ... 
Moi : Costauds ces bretons !  ... 

_ps pour Gaby :__ Hé Gaby ! On voit pas tes yeux !!!!
Gaby : Quand on n'arrive pas à maîtriser un contre-jour on ferme sa gueule ! _​


----------



## patlek (11 Juillet 2021)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Et ils ne parlent pas ces chats ?


 Nan... c' est moi qui leur parle, et uniquement si je vois personne dans les environs 

(Pas envie que çà jase: "Vous savez pas?? le voisin, oui... le grand couillon, hé bé... je l' ai vu l'autre jour, et il parlait aux chats... il est toc-toc!!!" )


----------



## thebiglebowsky (13 Juillet 2021)

Moi : Tiens ? T'es de retour ?
Le siamois : Oui ! (_un siamois ne dit pas "ouais" !_) - Ils ont tout inventé pour m'éjecter parce que j'étais différent !  - Ils m'ont dit que jamais je ne ferai partie des black and white cats ! 
Moi : Et t'es certain que tu n'as rien dit ???
Le siamois : Non ! Tout a commencé quand je leur ai demandé s'ils n'avaient pas de croquettes au foie gras ! 
Moi : Ah ouais ! Je comprends ! Lucky, Pistache et Gaby ... Faut qu'on parle ! 
Lucky, Pistache et Gaby : Si on ne peut plus plaisanter ... 
Moi : OK ! Privés de croquettes au saumon pendant une semaine ! 
Le siamois : Vous en faites pas les potes, je partagerai les miennes avec vous ! 
Lucky, Pistache et Gaby : Euh ! Merci !  ... ​


----------



## thebiglebowsky (16 Juillet 2021)

*AVIS OFFICIEL*

Pistache (Président) : Suite à l'arrivée par minou de Kiwi la satonne, du siamois et de la présence de nos amis français, Capitaine Gribouille, Ulysse et Miss Radasse, nous avons décidé à l'unanimité, après un vote à pattes levées, de dissoudre le groupe des "black & white cats" et de le remplacer par le groupe des *"International Cats United"* plus à même de rassembler et d'être en phase avec nos légitimes ambitions internationales !
Lucky (sous secrétaire - _normal, il est juste en dessous du président  _ - et trésorier : Les nouveaux statuts de notre organisation seront édictés durant les prochains jours et un programme d'actions sera mis sur pieds avant la fin du mois !
Pistache (Président) : Nous prendrons contact ce jour avec Capitaine Gribouille et lui demanderons de bien vouloir nous faire l'honneur d'assurer la vice-présidence de notre nouvelle organisation promise à un glorieux avenir !
Gizmo : Euh ! J'ai été nommé porte-drapeau mais je n'ai pas de drapeau ! 
Lucky : Bon Gizmo ! Arrête de braire ... y'en a bien un qui va se dévouer pour nous pondre un drapeau ... Hein les gars ! 
Pistache : Nous reviendrons vers vous pour le vote relatif à nos nouveaux statuts, et, ceci étant dit, la séance est levée à 16 H !
Gaby : Euh ! c'est quand la collation ??? 
Pistache et Lucky : Ta gueule, Gaby ! C'est du sérieux ici ! 

​


----------



## thebiglebowsky (22 Juillet 2021)

Moi : Ho ! Lucky ! J'ai un service à te demander !
Lucky : Ouais ! Explique !
Moi : Vous, les poilus, vous avez 9 vies et moi j'en ai qu'une ... Comme je me fais vieux, et que j'ai toujours été sympa avec vous je me dis que l'un d'entre vous pourrait m'en donner une en rab ...  ... 
Lucky : ça peut se faire, mais n'oublie pas que dans ce cas, tu renaîtras en poilu et pas en humain !
Moi : M.... alors, j'avais oublié ce détail ...  ... Mais tant pis, je suis partant ! Merci ! 
Lucky : Ok ! On va préparer les papiers à remplir et on va demander à Gizmo de te donner une vie ... Il en a encore 8 ce petit con ! 
Pistache : Si ça tombe, tu reviendras en gros Chartreux ! On te reconnaîtra sans problème ! 
Lucky : Et pourquoi un Chartreux ???
Pistache : Parce qu'ils ont une queue plus courte que la moyenne ... Il ne sera pas dépaysé !!! 
Lucky et Pistache :  ... Mpfffffff !!! ... 
Moi : Vous êtes ignobles !  ... Mais merci quand même ! 

-----------------------

Gizmo : Je prépare les docs pour la donation d'une vie et je remplis déjà le CLF - Dans la rubrique "zone de réincarnation" souhaitée, j'indique Belgique et pour la "zone de réincarnation à proscrire" je mets le Jura - c'est bien ça ?
Moi : Ouais ! Super ! Mais c'est quoi le CLF ?
Gizmo : CLF = *C*at *L*ocation *F*orm ! Bien sûr ! 
Moi : 






Moi : Un Chartreux ??? Pourquoi pas ? C'est sympa un Chartreux ! 
​


----------



## Romuald (24 Juillet 2021)

Moi : tu sais qu'aCLR a recueilli un poilu ? Mignon tout plein, il faut qu'il se requinque un peu c'est tout, il est assez maigrichon
Miss Radasse : M'en tape, laisse moi digérer.​


----------



## thebiglebowsky (24 Juillet 2021)

Gizmo : Content que tu sois passée, Miss Radasse ! On était un peu seuls ici !  
_Pistache (voix off)__ : Pfffff ! A chaque fois qu'il voit un poilu noir il pense que c'est sa maman !_
Gizmo : Tu veux pas être ma maman, Miss Radasse ?
_Pistache (voix off)__ : ça y est ! C'est reparti ! _
Lucky : Fiche lui la paix ... Il est tout triste ce soir ! 
Moi : Viens dans mes bras, Gizmo ! J'ai des croquettes au saumon ... Les meilleures ! 
Lucky et Pistache : Attends nous Gizmo ! on arrive aussi ! Entre potes, on partage ! 
​


----------



## thebiglebowsky (25 Juillet 2021)

Lucky :  ... Allez ! La blague à la con du matin ! Il est content !  ... En plus, il croit que je ne le vois pas !  ... Tout ça pour avoir un "truc" à poster sur le forum ! 

Moi : Euh !  ... ​


----------



## aCLR (25 Juillet 2021)

— Je vous préviens les cocos,
s'il n'y a plus de croquettes quand j'arrive,​ça va mal aller pour vous !?​


----------



## Romuald (25 Juillet 2021)

- Les Belges, vous gérez ? Chuis occupée, la maint'nant​


----------



## thebiglebowsky (25 Juillet 2021)

aCLR a dit:


> — Je vous préviens les cocos,
> s'il n'y a plus de croquettes quand j'arrive,​ça va mal aller pour vous !?​





Lucky : Hola mon pote ! Tu ne sais pas à qui tu parles là ??? 
Pistache : Ouais ! Fais pas ton matador ! 
Lucky : On dit "matamore", Pistache ! Pas matador ! 
Pistache : Les croquettes, faudra les gagner ... On est les terreurs du quartier (D'ailleurs, avec nous pas de quartier ... mpffffff !  )
Lucky : Arrête Pistache ! C'est du sérieux ... Notre réputation est en jeu ! 
Pistache : Nous on veut bien partager entre poilus, mais t'as l'air un peu, comment dirais-je, ... inquiétant ! 
Lucky : Un petit sourire te rendrait plus avenant et moins stressé ... Un petit coup d'herbe à chats peut-être ?
Pistache : Ouais ! Et si tu cherches la bagarre, t'auras affaire à Gizmo ! Gizmo, viens là ! on a une mission pour toi ! 
Moi : Mais !  ... Envoyer Gizmo ! Vous êtes vraiment une bande de lâches ... 
Lucky et Pistache : Peut être, mais Gizmo court plus vite que nous ! mpfffffff ! 
-----------------------
De Gizmo à Miss Radasse : Maman ? ​


----------



## Gwen (25 Juillet 2021)

aCLR a dit:


> — Je vous préviens les cocos,
> s'il n'y a plus de croquettes quand j'arrive,​ça va mal aller pour vous !?​



*Tyger : « Des croquettes ? Mais on s’en fout des croquettes, c’est du poisson que l’on veut »*


----------



## thebiglebowsky (26 Juillet 2021)

gwen a dit:


> *Tyger : « Des croquettes ? Mais on s’en fout des croquettes, c’est du poisson que l’on veut »*





Pistache : Salut Tyger ! Ton poisson m'a l'air super appétissant ...   Je te l'échange contre 25 croquettes et 5 g d'herbe à chats (c'est de la bretonne !) 
Lucky : méfies toi Tyger ... on le connaît ... il va te payer en 5 X sans frais ! ​


----------



## Gwen (26 Juillet 2021)

Tyger : Le poisson a disparu,
par contre j'ai une souris qui traine,
elle n'a pas l'air bien fraiche.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (27 Juillet 2021)

Lucky : Ho Pistache ! Qu'est-ce que tu caches dans ta fourrure !  
Pistache : J'ai piqué un concombre au marché ce matin ! mpffffff ! 
Lucky : Un concombre ? Pour quoi faire ?
Pistache : Donne moi un coup de pattes, on va le cacher dans son lit !!!! 
Lucky : Bonne idée ! On va bien rigoler ... Il va coller au plafond de surprise ! 
Pistache : En plus il pourra le caler dans son slip pour aller nager ! 
Lucky : Ouais ! Surtout que dans son slip, y a de la place ! mpfffffff ! 
Gizmo : J'exige 5 croquettes pour ne pas cafter ! 
Lucky et Pistache : Continue comme ça, Gizmo, et c'est pas dans son lit qu'on va le mettre, le concombre ! 
Gizmo :  ... ​


----------



## thebiglebowsky (1 Août 2021)

Moi :   ... Qui a laissé traîner la serpillère sur le fauteuil ????
Lucky et Pistache : C'est pas la serpillère ... C'est le vieux Groovy !  
Moi : Euh ! ​


----------



## thebiglebowsky (5 Août 2021)

Lucky : Qu'est-ce que j'apprends ? On aurait volé la fourrure de Moumoune ? 
Pistache : Ouais ! J'ai entendu ! C'est dégueulasse ! Elle a même appelé la pelisse (humour de poilu !  ) mais ils n'ont rien pu faire !
Moi : C'est bientôt fini ces cancans ! Où avez-vous entendu ça ?
Lucky : Au marché ce matin, derrière l'étal du poissonnier ... 
Moi : Mais non ! Moumoune est une poilue sans poils ... C'est une race comme ça !
Pistache : Elle est belle Moumoune !!! 
Lucky : Ouais !  ... De toutes manières, avec poils ou sans poils, on s'en fiche ! Un poilu reste un poilu ... On est des vrais poilus dans nos têtes ! 
Pistache : Juste ! Et dans nos coeurs aussi ! 
Lucky : Faudra dire à @DuncanLPP qu'elle est la bienvenue parmi nous !
Moi : Je vous aime les gars !!!! 

_Lucky et Pistache (voix off)__ : Allez ! C'est bien parti pour une double ration de croquettes ce soir ! _​


----------



## aCLR (7 Août 2021)

— C'est quoi ça ?!
— Une croquette au thon !
— Sûrement pas !?
— Hum t'as raison. Au saumon !
— C'est ça… Prends-moi pour un couillon ?!
— Dis-donc !?
— Dis-donc quoi ?!
— Surveille un peu ton langage avec moi !
— M'embrouille pas ! C'est ton doigt !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (7 Août 2021)

Moi : Sacrée gueule de baroudeur votre nouveau pote ! 
Pistache : Ouais ! C'est un héros bien connu dans le monde des B&W cats ! 
Moi : Un héros ??? Qu'est ce qu'il a fait ?
Pistache : Il a sauvé son humain de la noyade ! Il a même été décoré !
Lucky : Ouais, mais ce qu'on ne dit pas, c'est qu'il a ramené son humain sur la terre ferme en le tirant par les c...... ! 
Moi : Aïe ! Aïe ! Et qu'est ce qu'il lui est arrivé à votre pote ?
Pistache : Selon l'adage "oeil pour oeil ... etc...", il n'en a plus non plus !!! 
Moi : Le pauvre !  ...

-------------------

Lucky : paraît qu'il avait suivi les cours de Capitaine Gribouille et que c'est elle qui lui avait appris le truc !
Pistache : mpfffff !   ... Je viens d'imaginer @Toum'aï  tomber de son bateau !
Lucky : Arf ! ​


----------



## thebiglebowsky (8 Août 2021)

Groovy : Aujourd'hui, c'était la journée internationale des chats !   ... ça vous aurait arraché la gueule de nous dire quelque chose de gentil ?  ... Bande d'égoïstes ! ​


----------



## aCLR (8 Août 2021)

— Médor, La journée internationale du chat, ça t'inspire quoi ?
— Eh bah… Si l'un d'eux pouvait dire au tigré rouquin qui me cogne à chacune de nos rencontres d'arrêter ses attaques surprises, ça m'arrangerait ! D'une, je ne passerais pas pour un poltron… Et deux, j'ai plein de copains chats ! Des que j'ai vu naître, des que j'ai secouru, des que j'ai pour ainsi dire élever, des que j'ai accepté sur mon tapis, des qui me bouffent mes croquettes, des qui me piquent mon stick dentaire, des qui veulent jouer avec mon panache et j'en passe. Mais des qui me saute à la gueule alors que je m'informe du cycle menstruel de l'une ou l'autre de mes copines ou que j'arrose le jet de l'un ou l'autre de mes concurrents à la timbale pour signifier _c'est qui le patron_, bah ça la fout mal d'être coupé par ce cinglé ! Alors _please_, les poilus du plat pays, envoyez tout plein de bonnes phéromones pour moi sur _instacats_ à l'autre branleur de rouquin tigré ! En attendant je vous fais des poutoux ! C'est bon comme ça. On peut sortir maintenant ?
— Euh… Compte encore jusqu'à 4200 !
— Fais ch…


----------



## thebiglebowsky (9 Août 2021)

Lucky : Salut Médor ! On a lu ton message sur Instacats et comme t'es un ami des poilus et que tu parais gentil et sympa, on prend ton problème en charge !  
Pistache : Ouais mon pote ! Ton souci devient le nôtre ! 
Lucky : P.... Pistache ! Arrête de répéter tout ce que je dis ! 
Pistache : On va demander à Poilec, dit "le breton" de s'occuper de ton tigré rouquin en espérant pour lui qu'il ait des vies en rab ! 
Lucky : Poilec prendra le train demain ! Tu le reconnaîtras facilement ... feutre mou, petit imper beige et holster sous la patte gauche ... Ne le confonds surtout pas avec Humphrey Bogart ... Il est assez susceptible ! 
Pistache : Même que, dans une de ses vies antérieures, il a joué dans "les chatons flingueurs", une référence dans le monde des poilus cinéphiles ! 
Lucky : En attendant, mille poutoux pour toi et tiens nous au courant ! ​


----------



## aCLR (9 Août 2021)

— Médor ?!
— Hum !?
— Lucky t'a répondu !
— Et ?!
— Il t'envoie un bodyguard !
— Qu'il se dépêche. Tout _TickDog_ ricane de moi !
— …


----------



## patlek (10 Août 2021)

Minou1 est revenu, il était parti en vacances...






Moi, je dis que Minou1; il aurait put etre channequin... Etre une star, une diva!!! Poser pour les plus grandes marques de patés; a travers le monde, Paris, Londres, New York;, Moscou, Hong-Kong, faire des shooting aux Bahamas...

Et non!!!! Il a préféré rester modeste!! Il a renoncé a une carriere dans le channequinnat! Un exemple pour tous les chats!!!


(Sinon, j' ai voulut prendre Minou2 en photo, mais j' ai raté la photo (on ne voit que une de mes chaussures!)


----------



## Toum'aï (10 Août 2021)

aCLR a dit:


> — Qu'il se dépêche. Tout _TickDog_ ricane de moi !


Est-ce une raison pour se transformer en ours ?


----------



## Powerdom (10 Août 2021)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Est-ce une raison pour se transformer en ours ?


j'ai eu un doute moi aussi


----------



## Jura39 (10 Août 2021)

La sieste , c’est la tête à l’ombre


----------



## thebiglebowsky (10 Août 2021)

Lucky : Tiens salut Poilec ! Alors ton voyage en train ça s'est bien passé ???
Poilec : Ne m'en parle pas ! un véritable carnage ! 
Lucky :  ... Un carnage ? ... 
Poilec : J'en ai refroidi quelques uns ... J'arrive sur le quai et un gars avec une casquette me demande mon pass sanitaire et paf, une bastos dans le buffet ! Un deuxième me dit qu'il n'aime pas les poilus et tchac, je lui explose sa gueule ! Pour finir, une vieille m'a pris sur ses genoux en marmonnant miniou... miniou, mais comme elle ne voulait plus me laisser partir, je l'ai refroidie aussi ! 
Lucky : argh ! j'espère que tu exagères là ?
Poilec :  ... Bien entendu ! j'ai refroidi personne ...   ... Je fais comme notre humain qui en rajoute toujours une tonne pour faire l'intéressant !  En fait, j'ai fait tout le voyage sur les genoux de la mémé et j'ai même dit "merci madame" en la quittant ! 
Lucky : Ouf ! Et t'as vu Médor ?
Poilec : Non ! Il devait m'attendre sur le quai, mais pas de Médor ... Juste un ours qui se vautrait et bavait sur un banc !
Lucky : Et le tigré roux ?
Poilec : Lui je l'ai vu ! Une double patte retournée et ça a réglé le problème ! Il chouinait sa mère !... Tiens regarde, j'ai un bout de queue comme trophée et comme preuve !
Lucky : Content pour Médor !!!! 
​


----------



## aCLR (10 Août 2021)

— Es-tu sûr que Poilec arrive aujourd'hui ?
— C'est ce qu'il a dit sur Instacats !
— Je sais… Sauf que le rouquin tigré m'attendait encore ce matin.
— J'ai fait écran avec mon corps pour que tu puisses passer.
— Oui n'empêche… Il était toujours en un seul morceau !
— Attends l'arrivée du breton ! Il va t'arranger ça !
— Y'a intérêt ! J'aimerai retrouver une vie normale !!!
— Comme beaucoup d'entre nous…


----------



## aCLR (10 Août 2021)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Est-ce une raison pour se transformer en ours ?


Quand il n'était encore qu'un chiot, suivant ces postures, il ressemblait vraiment à un ourson.
Il a apparemment gardé ce trait lorsqu'il fait la mou. Mais la plupart du temps, les passants le compare à un loup.

Ça reste un animal sauvage, tu me diras !


----------



## aCLR (11 Août 2021)

— Houston ?! On a un problème !?
— Qué problème ?
— Regarde !
— Ah oui ça !
— Oui, ça… Dis ?! On peut changer de trottoir !?
— Et puis quoi encore ! Je ne suis pas de ces mamies apeurées à la vue d'un brutal toujours prêtes à faire demi-tour ou écarter Kiki du danger. Tu vas à gauche et pis c'est tout !
— Pfff… Je le retiens le Poilec et ses prises de charaté !
— On dit karaté !
— Si tu l'dis…


----------



## thebiglebowsky (11 Août 2021)

Pauvre Médor !  ... C'est vrai que le p..... de tigré roux a l'air de l'attendre !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (12 Août 2021)

Moi : Gizmo ! Viens voir par ici !
Gizmo : Suis là ! 
Moi : Demain, tirage spécial du lotto belge pour le vendredi 13 ... C'est le *Black Cat Friday* ! 
Et tu vas m'aider !
Gizmo : OK ! Qu'est ce que je dois faire ?
Moi : Tu vas valider le bulletin en posant ta petite patoune sur la touche "entrée" ! Comme on ne fait pas plus noir que toi, on est certains de gagner ! 
Gizmo : On partage alors ? 
Moi : et qu'est-ce que tu ferais avec du fric ??? 
Gizmo : Un super refuge pour tous les poilus nécessiteux avec buffet à volonté 24H/24 !
Moi :  ... OK on partage alors ! Il est bien ce Gizmo !!!! 




​


----------



## Toum'aï (12 Août 2021)

​Moi : peux-tu te présenter à nos amis poilus du monde entier ? 
Perdi : bonjour les amis, je m'appelle Perdita mais on dit Perdi. Je suis une chatounette de 10 ans. Ne vous fiez pas à mon air pas commode, je suis la plus câline de toutes. J'ai fait plein de câlin à Toum'aï parce qu'il était loin de Capitaine Gribouille. Je suis la maitresse de la cousine de sa compagne...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (12 Août 2021)

Toum'aï a dit:


> bonjour les amis, je m'appelle Perdita mais on dit Perdi.







Lucky :  ... Perdita !!! ...  ... Dans une vie antérieure, alors que j'étais chatelot sur un cargo, au Havre, j'ai connu une Perdita qui était championne de patounage artistique ! 
Moi : Du patounage artistique ??? 
Lucky : Ouais ! Tu patounes, mais sur la glace et artistiquement ! 
Pistache : Allez ! Il va encore être amoureux à en devenir chiant ! pfffff ! 
Lucky : Euh ! C'est toi, Perdita ? Souviens toi, tu m'appelais Lulu ! 
Pistache : Et c'est parti ! ​


----------



## thebiglebowsky (12 Août 2021)

L'inconnu : Ho les potes ! Je peux venir bouffer chez vous ? 
Pistache : T'as un accent chti ! t'es français ? 
L'inconnu : Ouais ! De Roubaix, je suis un "59", mais j'ai pas mon pass sanitaire pour entrer dans les locaux à poubelles des restos ! 
Lucky : Si c'est pas malheureux ! Amènes toi ... Justement on va visiter les poubelles de la poissonnerie - ils viennent de fermer ! 
Le français : Merci les potes ! 
Pistache : Avec plaisir ! Mais en contrepartie, tu nous feras une imitation de Dany Boon dans "bienvenue chez les chtis" ! 
Le français :  ... Ché comme chi s'étot fait ! 
​


----------



## aCLR (12 Août 2021)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Pauvre Médor !  ... C'est vrai que le p..... de tigré roux a l'air de l'attendre !


On ne voit pas bien sur l'image à cause du _bokeh_… Mais il y avait une petite boîte de je-ne-sais-quoi posée à côté de lui. Du coup ouais ! Le cinglé l'attendait, son repas sous la patte.  Notre roux tigré blanc saute parfois au cou du chien pour jouer. Il ne sort pas les griffes. Et le chien esquive la charge sans chouiner. Alors qu'avec les assauts du branleur du coin, il a quand même tendance à esquisser un cri d’effroi. Son désir de contourner l'animal est vraiment souhaité. Mais comme je lui dis toujours, la peur n'évite pas le danger. Donc… _« Le maîmaître a oublié de prendre la voie de travers. Le chienchien va donc avancer ! »_


----------



## thebiglebowsky (13 Août 2021)

Allez ! Pour le fun, je sollicite une petite dérogation pour poster cette vidéo ici ! Y'en a qui sont fortiches quand même !!!! 






​


----------



## patlek (13 Août 2021)

Les charts m' ont fait une remarque tout à l' heure, alors qui'ils se prélassent assomé s par la chaleur...

Minou1







Minou2








Canicule / canidé.... Ne serait ce pas un coup fourré des clébards???


----------



## thebiglebowsky (20 Août 2021)

Pistache : Qu'est-ce que tu fais là haut Lucky ?
Lucky : Je guette l'arrivée possible des talibans !  
Pistache : Mais enfin ! y'a pas de talibans par minou ! 
Lucky : C'est Gaby ! Elle est déjà en train de coudre des burchats au cas où ! 
Pistache : Pauvre Gaby ! Je l'imagine déjà avec sa burchat et ses moustaches qui dépassent ! 
Moi : Bon les poilus ! On ne rigole pas avec ça ! 
Lucky et Pistache : Pfffffffffff ! Rabat-joie ! ​


----------



## Toum'aï (22 Août 2021)

Bonjour les zamichats, je m'appelle Nouchka, ou plutôt je m'appelais Nouchka. 
Ça fait plus de 30 ans que je suis au paradis des chats , j'avais épuisé toutes mes vies...
J'étais la maitresse d'une bonne amie de Toum'aï. De là haut je vous surveille et vous protège...



​


----------



## thebiglebowsky (22 Août 2021)

Lucky : Salut Nouchka ! C'est bien le paradis des poilus ??? - De toutes manières on s'y rencontrera un jour ou l'autre ! 
Pistache : il paraît que c'est souris à volonté tous les jours ! 
Lucky : Ouais ! Et c'est sympa de veiller sur nous ! 
Pistache : Si ça tombe, tu as du rencontrer notre pote Swiffer ... Il est passé chez vous y'a pas longtemps pour signer les papiers de sa cinquième vie ! C'est un vrai gentil ! 
Lucky : On te met sa photo ! Si tu le vois, embrasse le de notre part ! 
Pistache : Bisous, Nouchka ! On pensera à toi ! 





​


----------



## aCLR (24 Août 2021)

_« Le Lion, roi des animaux, aime à se reposer près d'un point d'eau. La chaleur accumulée de la journée pousse la faune de la Savane alentour à s'approcher du point d'eau pour s'hydrater. Le lion, l'œil alerte, guette parmi les plus faibles celui qui fera son repas. Et il charge la Lionne, Reine parmi les chasseuses, de cueillir son festin du soir. Pendant ce temps-là lui, le Roi des animaux, continuera de laper, prélassé au bord de l'eau… »_​​​​​​​​​

​​​​​​​​


----------



## aCLR (24 Août 2021)

(je ne reprends pas la formulation de Zebig pour demander un droit dérogatif mais c'est pas loin quand même)

Ce chat, Domdom, est l'exemple parfait du paresseux. Il y met tout son cœur, croyez-moi. Avec lui, chaque jour est une ode à l'oisiveté. J'adore !!!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (28 Août 2021)

Pistache : Ho Gaby ! C'est vrai que vu veux faire mannequin ? 
Gaby : Ouais ! Je suis convaincue que c'est mon destin ! 
Lucky : Faudra que tu te fasses un book ! 
Gaby :  ... Mais t'es vraiment dégueu ! T'es un malade ! Je sais que parfois il faut coucher pour réussir, mais un bouc ... ça jamais !!!!! 
Pistache : Euh ! Il a dit "book" et pas "bouc" ! 
Gaby : Vous n'êtes qu'une bande de pervers ! Je ne vous connais plus ! 
Lucky : Laisse tomber, Pistache ! Laisse lui le temps de comprendre ! ​


----------



## Neyres (29 Août 2021)

Salut à tous , je vous présente Crotte et Serpillière






Question. qui est qui ?


----------



## Romuald (29 Août 2021)

@Neyres : Et Jackson, qu'est-ce qu'il devient ?


----------



## Neyres (29 Août 2021)

Elle est en grande forme, un oeuf par jour . Je posterais une photo ces prochains jours


----------



## thebiglebowsky (5 Septembre 2021)

Lucky : Ho Groovy ! C'est pas la bonne humeur ce matin !!!! 
Groovy : Ouais ! ça fait longtemps qu'on a plus vu Capitaine Gribouille par ici ! C'est moche ! 
Pistache : Sans compter qu'on attend aussi après Jackson ! 
Groovy : Faut que leurs humains se bougent un peu le cul ! Feignasses ! 
Pistache : Il leur faudrait une bonne pétition ou une manif dans la gueule ! ​


----------



## Neyres (6 Septembre 2021)

Salut Pistache ! 
Jackson est parti à la montagne , dans une nouvelle famille. Son côté Castafiore , et sa célébrité naissante, lui ont ouvert la porte à d'autres horizons. De plus un beau coq très charmant l'attendait la houpette au vent 
Ah oui je me présente, Louise , un peu psycho rigide, mais sympa.


----------



## patlek (6 Septembre 2021)

aCLR a dit:


> Ce chat, Domdom, est l'exemple parfait du paresseux.



Minou1; chaque fois que je le croise; il se prélasse, alors je m'approche de lui pour lui prodiguer quelques caresses, et je lui murmure que c' est vtaiment une grosse faignasse, toujours à rien foutre, etc... Et il me regarde avec des yeux doux... je le soupçonne de ne roen comprendre à ce que je lui raconte....


----------



## Toum'aï (8 Septembre 2021)

Ulysse : slurp, slurp, salut, slurp, les za, slurp, michats, slurp, slurp, zavez vu, slurp, la photo pourrie, slurp, de l'appareil, slurp, photo du télé, slurp, phone, slurp Wiko, de, slurp, Toum'aï... 
Rrhhooooo !
moi : je sais


----------



## thebiglebowsky (8 Septembre 2021)

Lucky : schlap schlap ! A ta santé, Ulysse !!!! ​


----------



## Neyres (8 Septembre 2021)

Louise : C'est pas possible, font que de picoler les chats en France ! Quelle honte ! 
Pfff ... je ne peux pas voir ça ...
​


----------



## thebiglebowsky (8 Septembre 2021)

Neyres a dit:


> Louise : C'est pas possible, font que de picoler les chats en France ! Quelle honte !
> Pfff ... je ne peux pas voir ça ...
> ​


Lucky, Pistache, Gaby, Grigri, Groovy etc... : Salut Louise ! Petite précision : on est belges !  
Bon OK ! On a aussi Poilec le breton, mais c'est pas de sa faute ! ...  ... ​


----------



## rodrigue7800be (8 Septembre 2021)

mignons mignons les chats


----------



## rodrigue7800be (9 Septembre 2021)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Voir la pièce jointe 237851
> 
> 
> Lucky : schlap schlap ! A ta santé, Ulysse !!!! ​


ulysse a un soif


----------



## rodrigue7800be (9 Septembre 2021)

Neyres a dit:


> Salut à tous , je vous présente Crotte et Serpillière
> 
> Voir la pièce jointe 236809
> 
> ...


c un cochon d'inde ? non ?


----------



## rodrigue7800be (9 Septembre 2021)

chez ma copine y avait les cinq chats qu'elle aime tout  chipoté partout mdrr


----------



## Toum'aï (9 Septembre 2021)

@rodrigue7800be  note du modérateur
Si tu as des animaux qui parlent, tu postes ici.
Sinon, tu t'abstiens...


----------



## rodrigue7800be (9 Septembre 2021)

ok je lui demandé ma copine va télécharger des photos


----------



## Neyres (9 Septembre 2021)

Serpillière : oui chez suis un cochon d'Inde _*Alpaga*_ 
Note: selon ma tendre épouse, grande organisatrice de sauvetages en tout genres d'animaux en difficultés   , on dit un _*Chon*_​


----------



## thebiglebowsky (9 Septembre 2021)

Moi : Gizmo ! Tu veux venir s'il te plaît ?
Gizmo : Ayé ! Suis là !
Moi : Je fais cuire des oeufs ! Tu veux bien me servir de minouteur ????   ... 
Gizmo : Et t'es content de toi ??? 
Moi : bin quoi ? Un "minouteur" ... c'est pas marrant ???
Gizmo : Si si ! D'ailleurs, je viens de mouiller ma fourrure ! 
Lucky et Pistache : ça s'arrange pas avec l'âge ! 


​


----------



## Toum'aï (9 Septembre 2021)

Gribouille : Coucou les zamichats, parait que je vous ai manquée. j'ai reçu un texto de Groovy qui voudrait passer quelques jours à MarWest... Mais moi c'est Gizmo que je voudrais voir, il est vraiment mimi ! On dirait le fils que je n'ai pas eu... 
Moi : heureusement parce que si à chaque portée j'en aurais aimé un, aujourd'hui il y aurait 2056 chats à la maison ! 
Et puis arrête de radasser sur l'étagère, on dirait la miss de Romuald...


----------



## Jura39 (9 Septembre 2021)

Neyres a dit:


> Voir la pièce jointe 237957
> 
> 
> Serpillière : oui chez suis un cochon d'Inde _*Alpaga*_
> Note: selon ma tendre épouse, grande organisatrice de sauvetages en tout genres d'animaux en difficultés   , on dit un _*Chon*_​


Il est magnifique


----------



## Neyres (10 Septembre 2021)

Louise: Bon les enfants, là vous êtes punis je crois ...
Chatons: Pourquoi ?
Louise: le deux pattes qui fait la photo, a moyennement apprécié vous exploits de cette nuit ..
Chatons: On va lui faire le coups des regards tristes, plein de culpabilités ..
Louise: mouais ...​


----------



## thebiglebowsky (10 Septembre 2021)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Mais moi c'est Gizmo que je voudrais voir, il est vraiment mimi ! On dirait le fils que je n'ai pas eu...







Pistache : Salut Capitaine Gribouille ! Pour Gizmo, on peut s'arranger ! 
Lucky : Ouais, on peut te l'envoyer en vacances les 6, 7 et 8 octobre prochain ! 
Pistache : Et pourquoi ces dates là ? 
Lucky : On sait tous que Gizmo est un poissard de chez poissard ! Or, le 7 octobre, c'est la demi-finale de la Ligue des Nations en foot et la Belgique rencontre la France ! Si on veut leur mettre la pâtée, il vaut mieux que Gizmo soit loin de nous question de mettre toutes les chances de notre côté ! 
Pistache : Arf ! En plus, il sera du côté français ... top ça ! 
Moi : pfffff ! pauvre Gizmo ! 
Lucky : Mais non ! En plus, il pourra peut-être faire un crochet par chez Neyres pour s'occuper de la bande de chatons chenapans ! 
Pistache : ça soulagera un peu Louise ! ​


----------



## Jura39 (10 Septembre 2021)

Neyres a dit:


> Voir la pièce jointe 237957
> 
> 
> Serpillière : oui chez suis un cochon d'Inde _*Alpaga*_
> Note: selon ma tendre épouse, grande organisatrice de sauvetages en tout genres d'animaux en difficultés   , on dit un _*Chon*_​


Enfin un très beau " cochon"  sur le forum


----------



## Neyres (11 Septembre 2021)

Louise : je cherche une crèche pour s'occuper de 4 "_adorables_" terreurs 
Moi: Qu'est-ce qu'ils ont encore fait ?
Louise: Va voir à la cave ...
Moi:  ... %&@ de mousquetaires ...​


----------



## thebiglebowsky (11 Septembre 2021)

Lucky :  ... Euh ! Louise ! T'aurais pas oublié ton bikini, par hasard ? ... 
Pistache : Ouais ! On risque la censure si un modo passe par ici ! 
Gizmo : Moi, j'aime bien !!!!  ... 
Pistache : Ayé ! Il va être insupportable toute la journée ! ​


----------



## patlek (11 Septembre 2021)

C' est du naturisme.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (15 Septembre 2021)

Moi : Ho les poilus ! Je vous présente votre nouvelle voisine ... Mamy Zoë !  
Pistache : Et merde de chez merde ! Une vieille ! 
Gizmo : Arrête Pistache ! J'ai jamais eu une gentille mamy !  ... Euh ! Mamy Zoë, tu veux être ma mamy ??? 
Mamy Zoë : Non !
Gizmo :  ... Et pourquoi ??? ... 
Mamy Zoë : Parce ce que t'es un black cat et que je déteste les black cats !!! 
Gizmo : Vieille s...... suceuse de b.... ! T'es vieille, moche et en plus t'es grosse ! 
-----------------------
Lucky et Pistache : mpfffffff ! On l'a bien eu hein, mamy Zoë ! Il est parti au quart de tour ! 
Mamy Zoë : J'ai bien joué mon rôle hein les potes ! 
Gizmo : Bande de salopards !  ... Tu veux encore être ma mamy ??? ​


----------



## thebiglebowsky (17 Septembre 2021)

Pistache : Chat va les poilus ? 
Lucky : Chat va ! Et toi ? 
Pistache : Chat va ! Et toi, Groovy ? 
Groovy : Chat pourrait aller mieux, mais chat va ! Et toi Poilec ? 
Poilec : Chat va ! et toi Grigri ? 
Grigri : Chat va doucement ! Et toi Gizmo ? 
Gizmo : Chat roule les vieux ! Et toi, mamy Zoë ? 
Mamy Zoë : Chat va ! 

Pistache : Super chat va pour tout le monde ! 

Moi : *STOP* ! Chat chuffit ! .. Euh ! ça suffit ...  ... Y'en a marre de vos conneries ! 

Lucky, Pistache, Groovy, Poilec, Grigri, Gizmo, mamy Zoë : Ho ! Chat va hein, vieux grincheux ! ​


----------



## patlek (17 Septembre 2021)

on fait aller , quoi.


----------



## Neyres (17 Septembre 2021)

( souvenir ) Il n'y a pas si longtemps ...
Jackson: Tu me cherches ?
Filou: Tu pues du bec ..​


----------



## thebiglebowsky (18 Septembre 2021)

*R.I.P Groovy*




Le vieux Groovy s'en est allé dignement rejoindre le paradis des chats ...
Nul doute qu'il gambade déjà avec son pote Swiffer !
​


----------



## thebiglebowsky (21 Septembre 2021)

Lucky : Pfffff ! Pas trop envie de rigoler en ces temps-ci !  
Moi : On a tous perdu un bon pote ... Mais il a usé ses 9 vies jusqu'à la corde et il en a bien profité entouré de tous ceux qui l'aimaient ... Il était temps pour lui de se reposer ... 
Lucky : Ouais ! T'as raison ! De toutes manières on le reverra un jour ! 
Pistache : Faut arrêter Gizmo ! Il traîne en pleurnichant dans le quartier en essayant de collecter des vies en rab pour Groovy alors que c'est trop tard ! 
Gizmo : Je sais que c'est trop tard, mais ça peut toujours servir ! ça se monnaye bien au marché noir ! 
Moi : Mais c'est dégueulasse ! 
Gizmo : C'est Groovy qui m'a passé le tuyau avant de s'en aller ! Malin le vieux Groovy ! 
Moi : Bande de rats ! Vous ne changerez plus ! ​


----------



## aCLR (21 Septembre 2021)

— Se faire les griffes en position allongée… Quel pied !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (26 Septembre 2021)

Lucky :  ... P... des beagles ont tué 2 poilus en France !!!! ... 
Pistache : C'est dégueulasse ! 
Mamy Zoë : C'est immonde ! M'en vais de ce pas brûler tous leurs disques ! 
Lucky et Pistache : Euh ! Mamy Zoë ! On a parlé de "beagles" et pas de "beatles" hein ! 
Mamy Zoë :  ... Désolé ! ​


----------



## nicomarcos (26 Septembre 2021)

Mamy Zoë n'a pas tout a fait tort :


----------



## Toum'aï (26 Septembre 2021)

Moi : Gribouille... 
Gribouille : ouiiii ? 
Moi : je t'ai apporté quelque chose qui va te changer des croquettes... 
Gribouille : Ho, super ! Krrock ! 
Moi : 





Mais nan, j'déconne. Je l'ai relâchée dans le jardin... ​


----------



## thebiglebowsky (28 Septembre 2021)

Lucky : Allez les potes ! Cours de danse country aujourd'hui ! 
Pistache : Mamy Zoë ! Tu feras Dolly Parton !  ... Allez Mamy, un petit effort ... poitrine bien en avant ! 
Lucky : Euh Gizmo ! T'as que 3 santiags ... C'est 2 ou 4 ! Mais pas 3 ! T'as l'air un peu con comme ça ! 
Pistache : Ouais ! Et ton stetson ... Il est pas un peu grand ? On ne voit plus que tes 3 santiags !  ... ça fait bizarre quand même !
Lucky : Bon on abandonne la country et on va faire ce qu'on fait de mieux : le cha cha cha !!! 
Pistache, Gizmo et mamy Zoë : Ouais !!!!! cha cha cha ... cha cha cha !!! ​


----------



## thebiglebowsky (29 Septembre 2021)

Cat Mandou : La paix soit avec vous Frères et Soeurs ! Je suis le Cat Mandou venu tout droit vous apporter la lumière des cîmes glacées et enneigées ! 
Gizmo : Ouais, chouette ! un marchand de glaces !!!  Deux boules souris/saumon s'il te plaît !
Pistache : Arrête Gizmo ! il est bouddhiste ...  Et il ne bouffe pas d'animaux ! 
Gizmo : Euh ! ça veut dire qu'il boude tout le temps ?
Pistache : Non ! Mais il va toujours au bout de ce qu'il entreprend ... Les humains appellent ça un "jusqu'aubouddhiste" ! 
Lucky : On va bien s'amuser ! Et si on appelait notre témoin de Jéhochat ! Ho ! Grigri ! Amènes toi !!!
Pistache : Hihi ! Le poil va coller sur les murs ! On fait des paris ? 
Gizmo : 10 croquettes sur Grigri !!! 
Lucky : Euh Pistache ! Il ne serait pas de ta famille ? Il a aussi le Népal ! mpffffffff !!! 
Pistache : Pas compris !!!! 
Lucky : Pffffff ... Le Népal ... Le nez pâle !!!! 
Grigri : Hé ! Salut cousin Mandou ! T'as ramené tes revues et tes moulins à prières ????
Lucky, Pistache et Gizmo : Hé merde ! On en a deux pour le prix d'un ! 
Moi : Bien fait pour vous, bande de rats ! ​


----------



## aCLR (30 Septembre 2021)

_— Bah ?! Tomtom !? Qu'est-ce tu fais ?!_​_— Je me casse !!!_​_— Comment ça tu te casses ?! T'es vautré dans une caisse !?_​_— Je ne suis pas vautré d'abord ! Ensuite c'est pas une vulgaire caisse nounouille ! C'est mon futur dériveur !_​_— Ça ?! Un dériveur !_​_— Et tu me déranges au moment où j'allais plier le spi ! _​_— Oh pardon !_​_— Je préfère…_​_— Et tu te casses où sans indiscrétion ?_​_— Je me casse rejoindre le capitaine gribouille !_​_— Évidemment ! Suis-je bête ?!_​_— Mais… T'es bête ! Nounouille ! Tellement que t'achètes les livres en double…_​_— Ouais… Mais j'adore les gaulois ! Et Cléopâtre aussi… Hummm… Cléo…_​_— Oh ça va avec ta Cléopâtre… _​_— Ouais ! Mais tu peux pas comprendre ! Son parfum…_​_— Bon ça va avec ça ! T'en as encore plein la truffe ! C'est bon ! J'ai un spi à plier et après… Zou !_​_— Zou quoi ?!_​_— Je me casse nounouille ! De toute façon, ici, personne ne m'aime !_​_— Genre…_​_— Genre papy croquettes a eut un mot pour tous les chats du quartier sauf moi !_​_— Nan ?!_​_— SI ! Même toi… Médor… T'as eu ton bisou ! Mais moi… Rien !?_​_— Moi ?! J'ai eu un bisou ?! Trop chou…_​_— Trop chou de rien du tout !_​_— Rhôooo… Un bisou… C'est chou… Hum… Cléo…_​_— Ne recommence pas !_​_— Trop chou… Un bisou…_​_— Pffff_​_— Trop chou…_​_— …_​


----------



## thebiglebowsky (30 Septembre 2021)

Mamy Zoë : Salut Tomtom ! Sois prudent quand tu navigueras, petit ! ... Je dis ça avant que les autres n'arrivent ! Pffffff ils sont déjà là !!!! 
Lucky : Arf Tomtom ! Tu dois certainement être un poilu qui sait où il veut aller !!! mpffffff ! 
Pistache : Pourquoi ?
Lucky : Avec un nom pareil, ça coule de source non ? 
Pistache : Belle caisse (euh ! dériveur !) Tomtom ...  ... Je croyais que c'était pour faire spispi ! 
Lucky : Tu vas faire marrer Capitaine Gribouille avec ta coquille de noix !  ... La honte ! 
Mamy Zoë : Ne les écoute pas, petit ! Et bon vent ! Bises à Capitaine Gribouille ! 

-------------
Gizmo : Attends Tomtom ! Ze viens avec pour voir Capitaine Gribouille ! 
Lucky : Pourquoi il zozotte ce petit con ? 
Pistache : Il a voulu bouffer la truffe d'un berger malinois et il a oublié la muselière pare-balles ! ​


----------



## Toum'aï (30 Septembre 2021)

Capitaine Gribouille : Comment, Tomtom, tu n'as pas de gilet de sauvetage sur ton dériveur et tu affales le spi ? 
C'est très dangereux, sais-tu que si ton spi tombe à l'eau, il chalute et là le chat lutte pour le remonter à bord, et même parfois il repart à l'eau et toi avec ! 
Gizmo, si tu postes une photo de toi avec ton gilet de sauvetage, je t'emmène avec Tomtom sur mon bateau...  ​


----------



## thebiglebowsky (30 Septembre 2021)

Toum'aï a dit:


> C'est très dangereux, sais-tu que si ton spi tombe à l'eau, il chalute et là le chat lutte pour le remonter à bord, et même parfois il repart à l'eau et toi avec ! ​






© Toum'aï ... 

Pistache : Tomtom ! écoute bien les conseils de Capitaine Gribouille ! Elle sait de quoi elle parle !  
Lucky et Gizmo : Arrrffffff !!!! ​


----------



## aCLR (30 Septembre 2021)

​​_— Domdom ?!_​_— Hum…_​_— Tomtom est sur le départ… Tu viens ?!_​_— Hum…_​_— Allez Domdom !? Viens !?_​_— Hum…_​_— Tu loupes un truc !?_​_— Hum…_​_— Il s'en va !?_​_— Hum… _​_— Il est parti !?_​_— Hum…_​_— …_​​​​​​_



_​


----------



## thebiglebowsky (4 Octobre 2021)

Moi : Hola les gars ! C'est quoi cette foule de poilus et toutes ces banderoles ? 
Lucky : Tu vois pas qu'on va manifester ? ... ça va faire du bruit et on va nous entendre ! 
Pistache : y'a même les poilus français qui sont solidaires ! 
Lucky : Ouais ! Mais vaut mieux manifester aujourd'hui parce que le 7/10 au soir ils ne seront plus solidaires après avoir ramassé un 5-0 dans les vibrisses !  ... mpffffff ! 
Mamy Zoë : Euh Gizmo ! C'est quoi cette batte qui dépasse de ta fourrure ? 
Gizmo :  ... Pardon mamy Zoë ... 
Moi : Et vous manifestez pour ou contre quoi ? 
Pistache : On exige d'être reconnus officiellement dans la constitution ! 
Moi : Euh les poilus ! Vous savez que les messages à caractère politique sont interdits sur le forum !
Lucky : Ouais ! T'as bien fait d'ajouter "Papy croquettes" sous ton avatar, ça fera passer la pilule hein, vieil opportuniste ! 
Moi : C'est pas faux !


----------



## Jura39 (5 Octobre 2021)

Salut 

Je suis le nouveau voisin de Jura , je squatte sa terrasse et son salon de jardin 
Je vais faire connaissance avec lui 
A bientôt


----------



## thebiglebowsky (6 Octobre 2021)

Gizmo : C'est quoi une théorie du complot ???
Lucky : Pour t'expliquer, on va prendre un exemple ... Admettons un type qui déteste les poilus !   Et bien, il va tout mettre en place pour faire croire aux autres que tous les poilus sont fourbes et méchants et que leur seul but c'est de devenir les maîtres du monde et d'asservir les humains ! Et pour cela, il va mettre en place tout un réseau de fausses preuves pour étayer ses dires et pour jeter l'opprobre sur nous, les poilus afin de nous éradiquer ! 
Gizmo : Des fausses preuves ? 
Pistache : Ouais ! Exemple : il va dire qu'on se sert des chatons mignons pour inonder le web de photos et de vidéos et, par le fait même, pour occulter nos véritables intentions et bloquer l'internet !
Gizmo : Euh ! C'est pas faux ! 
Pistache : Il va aussi dire que Capitaine Gribouille a suivi une formation accélérée de sous-marinier pour commander à brève échéance une flotte de sous-marins nucléaires !
Gizmo : Pas faux non plus ! 
Pistache : Que Gaby, Miss Radasse et Louise sont des super-espionnes chargées d'infiltrer et de noyauter les agences chargées de la sécurité du territoire !
Gizmo : Je comprends mieux maintenant les holsters qui dépassent de leurs fourrures ! 
Pistache : Que Poilec le breton est chargé de neutraliser tous les chiens policiers et militaires du pays !
Gizmo : Ouais ! En bouffant leurs truffes, je sais ! 
Pistache : Qu'un accord secret aurait été signé avec les chalibans pour assurer le contrôle du Moyen-Orient !
Gizmo : Ah ! C'est pour ça que Grigri est revenu d'Afghanistan hier soir ? 
Pistache : Et encore, j'en passe et des meilleures ! Alors, tu sais maintenant ce qu'est un complotiste ?
Gizmo : Ouais ! Quelqu'un de lucide, réaliste et bien au courant de ce qui va se passer ! 
Poilec le breton : Le genre de gars qu'on retrouve un jour dans le fossé, truffé de bastos comme une dentelle de Bruges ! 








​


----------



## Jura39 (6 Octobre 2021)

Je me rapproche discrètement du porte fenêtre de chez Jura , et je fais les yeux doux
Hello Jura , je suis le chat du nouveau voisin
Jura : Pfff  tu m'intéresse pas , en plus tu as déjà une maison 
Le chat : Oui mais j'aime bien venir te voir
Jura : Ok , mais pas tous les jours , et n'oublié pas de secouer le tapis en partant
pas de puces chez moi


----------



## Jura39 (7 Octobre 2021)

Le chat: Eh c'est quoi ce bordel. 
Jura: Bah c'est le volet qui s'ouvre
Le chat : Pas Moyen d'être tranquille
Jura : Bah , file chez toi alors
Le chat : Non , j'aime bien ton tapis 





​


----------



## Toum'aï (9 Octobre 2021)

Gribouille : dis-moi Toum'aï, pourquoi as-tu ajouté "papa de capitaine Gribouille" dans ton titre personnalisé ? 

Moi : parce que ton vrai papa était sûrement un aventurier pour pouvoir te concevoir avec ta maman Pirouette, moi je suis ton papa adoptif, mot que je n'ai pas pu ajouter car le titre personnalisé est restreint en signes... 

Gribouille : tu n'as qu'à demander à Anthony de rallonger le champ de remplissage... 

Moi : ça va Gribouille, je ne vais pas le déranger pour ça, ni écrire un roman... 

Gribouille : alors poste une photo de moi quand tu m'a adoptée ! 

Moi : j'en ai pas, je t'ai vue naître et puis j'étais assez fasciné pour prendre des photos... alors je vais en mettre une de toi très jeune... 



​


----------



## thebiglebowsky (9 Octobre 2021)

Lucky : Elle était bien mignonne Capitaine Gribouille quand elle était chatonne !!! 
Gizmo : Ouais ! Un peu comme moi ! 
Pistache : A propos Gizmo, pourquoi tu te promènes avec un trident planté dans le c.. ? 
Gizmo : Erreur stratégique ... J'ai voulu suivre le match à Roubaix, mais c'était dans un bistrot squatté par les bleus ! 
Lucky : Aïe ! Aïe ! Aïe ! 
Gizmo : Heureusement que je cours vite, sinon, c'est autre chose que j'aurais eu dans le derche ! 
Lucky et Pistache : Pfffff ! Bande de pervers ! ​


----------



## thebiglebowsky (11 Octobre 2021)

Lucky : Hola Pistache ! Y a quoi dans ce sac que tu traînes derrière toi ?  
Pistache : Un poilu français venu nous narguer ... C'est Gizmo qui l'a chopé ! 
Lucky : un "59" ?
Pistache : Non un "75" ... parisien en plus ! 
Lucky : Et qu'est ce que vous comptez en faire ? 
Pistache : Rien de spécial ! On va seulement le taper avant de le relâcher ! 
Mamy Zoë : Mais c'est quoi ça ? C'est ignoble ! Vous allez le relâcher tout de suite ! 
Pistache : Mais ... ... 
Mamy Zoë : Y a pas de "mais" ! Il n'a pas choisi d'être français, ni parisien d'ailleurs !
Pistache :  ... T'as raison, Mamy Zoë, c'est pas de sa faute, le pauvre ... ça doit être difficile à porter tout ça ! ... 
Lucky : Allez ! on l'invite à partager une excellente fricadelle bien croustillante et moelleuse à la fois ! 
Pistache : Ouais !  ... Là au moins on est les champions du monde ... N'en déplaise à certains !!!!! ​


----------



## thebiglebowsky (11 Octobre 2021)

Moi : Se cacher derrière ses poilus pour leur faire dire tout haut ce que l'on pense tout bas ... Tout un art délicat et combien jouissif ! 
Lucky, Pistache, Gizmo, Mamy Zoë :  ... Ouais ! Derrière nous, OK, mais pas trop près hein ! vieux pervers catophile ! 
Moi :  ... Allez Gizmo ! Fais moi plaisir, vas-y !!!!! Vas-y petit ! 
Gizmo : OK ! @Moonwalker ... Continue comme ça, et on t'arrache les burnes pour en faire un collier pour Mamy Zoë ! 
Gizmo : C'est bon comme ça ? 
Moi : Parfait Gizmo, parfait ! 
​


----------



## aCLR (13 Octobre 2021)

_— Bah ?! Tomtom !? Déjà rentré ?!_​_— M'en parle pas !?_​_— Comment ça ?!_​_— Tu vois la mine que je tire ?!_​_— Oui !_​_— Bah laisse-moi te dire que ce n'est pas la mine d'un chat réjoui !_​_— Qu'est-ce qu'il s'est passé ?! Capitaine Gribouille n'était pas…_​_— Zéro dans Capitaine Gribouille !? Ma coque de noix était percée !_​_— Percée ?!_​_— Et pas qu'un peu ! Résultat… Je te le donne en mille Émile ?! Je n'ai pas atteins la Seine ! Alors la Manche… Tu penses bien que c'était râpé ! Quand à Gribouille et sa capitainerie… Oublie ! Fichu rafiot !!!_​_— Oh ?!_​_— Et pas moyen d'y mettre une rustine… Des trous partout sur la coque ! À croire qu'un fou avait pris une perceuse et vas-y que je perce, je perce… Un vrai gruyère !_​_— Et ?!_​_— Et dans mon souvenir… Il y avait une gamelle ici !?_​_— Oups !_​


----------



## Romuald (13 Octobre 2021)

Elle : Queugna ?
Moi : T'as intérêt à te tenir à carreau à partir d'aujourd'hui, sinon je te remplace. Plus de frais de veto, plus la peine d'acheter de patée, plus de risque de se faire griffer ou mordre, et des ronrons à la demande.
Elle : T'auras l'air fin avec ta coque d'iphone en fourrure !
Moi : ...


----------



## Toum'aï (13 Octobre 2021)

Ulysse : hé Gribouille tu peux te pousser de devant la chatière je vais aux croquettes  
Gribouille : il faudra me passer sur le corps parce qu'aujourd'hui elles sont au saumon 
Moi : les chatounets, il y en aura pour tout le monde et il y en a aussi à la truite 
Les matous en cœur : miaaooouuu !  
Moi : il y a aussi du jus de thon pour Gribouille et de la crème fraîche pour Ulysse... 
Gribouille et Ulysse : on y va... 
PS : jus de thon pour Gribouille et crème fraîche pour Ulysse, ce sont leurs bonbons respectifs.



​


----------



## aCLR (13 Octobre 2021)

— Croquettes ? Chatière ? Miam miam !





​


----------



## thebiglebowsky (13 Octobre 2021)

Pistache : Ils ont de la chance, Tomtom, Domdom, Miss Radasse, Capitaine Gribouille et Ulysse ... Et Kissy aussi !!!!  
Lucky : Ouais ! Leurs humains sont "*Modérateurs*" ...  ... Autrement prestigieux que "Papy croquettes" hein ? A propos, qui c'est Kissy ?
Pistache : T'as pas reconnu Kissy Frott, la hérisonne ?
Lucky : Ah OK !!!! C'est sûrement pour cette raison que leurs poilus ont des croquettes saumon et truite, du jus de thon et de la crême fraîche ! Pfffffff !  - Des privilégiés, je te dis ! 
Pistache : Ouais ! En fait, on a peut-être mal choisi notre humain ... On aurait du réfléchir quand on l'a vu arriver avec son Tepee ! 
Lucky : Ouais ! Même les meilleurs peuvent se tromper ! 

Moi : Salut les poilus ! Alors, ça baigne ? De quoi vous discutez ??? 
Pistache : De rien de spécial, de tout et de rien, papy croquettes ! 
Gizmo : 10 croquettes chacun ! Sinon je cafte ! 
Mamy Zoë : Mais enfin, Gizmo !!! 
Gizmo : 
​


----------



## Neyres (14 Octobre 2021)

Chaton: Silence les vieux !​


----------



## thebiglebowsky (14 Octobre 2021)

Lucky : Pistache ! Arrête de me suivre !!!!  
Pistache : Je te suis si je veux !!! 
Lucky : Si je freine brusque, ça te plairait d'avoir le nez dans mon fion ??? 
Pistache : mpfffff !!!! 
Mamy Zoë : On reste poli, les poilus ! ​


----------



## Toum'aï (15 Octobre 2021)

Moi : bin ma Gribouille, t'en fais une drôle de tête ? 
Gribouille : mmiaaaouuuu !
Moi : qu'est-ce que tu dis ? Je ne comprends pas 
Gribouille : miiiiiouuuuu !
Moi : c'est moi qui ne comprends plus le chat ou toi qui ne sais plus parler ? 
Gribouille : maaaaoooouuu !
Moi : ok Gribouille, je ne posterais plus de photo où tu n'es pas contente... 
Gribouille : ah, t'as compris ! ​


----------



## Neyres (15 Octobre 2021)

Chaton: Ce que Gribouille voulait dire c'est que vous faites trop de bruit! 
On arrive pas à dormir 20h par jour tranquille ...​


----------



## thebiglebowsky (16 Octobre 2021)

Neyres a dit:


> Chaton: Ce que Gribouille voulait dire c'est que vous faites trop de bruit!
> On arrive pas à dormir 20h par jour tranquille ...​







Lucky : Soyons silencieux pour les chatons de Neyres ...  ... En plus, Capitaine Gribouille qui fait la tête à cause du bruit !  
Pistache : Mais qu'est-ce que tu fiches dans un sac ? 
Lucky : ça étouffe les sons ... Je suis plus silencieux que le silence ! 
Poilec le breton : *crissement de miniou (biniou de poilus) + "Dans la vallée ... lala ... de Dana ... laïla ... dans la vallée ... lala ... j'ai pu entendre les échos ..."*
Pistache :  ... P... Poilec ! y'a deux chatons de Neyres qui font une crise d'épilepsie maintenant ! 
Lucky : Continue comme ça et on te fait bouffer ton miniou ! 
Poilec : Ho les gars ! C'est une berceuse bretonne que me chantait ma maman ... 
Pistache : Je comprends mieux pourquoi t'es un peu sourd ... mpffffff ! 
Poilec : Ho ça va hein ! 






 

Et ... attention pour ceux qui ne seraient pas contents ... J'ai aussi du Alan Stivell en stock ! ​


----------



## aCLR (16 Octobre 2021)

Très belle composition ! Franchement ! 

_Le lucky dans son cabas fleuri… Et ce carreau ciment… Bravo ^^_


----------



## thebiglebowsky (18 Octobre 2021)

*"Scouic Game"*

*Saison 1 - Episode 1*






Lucky :  ... Ho les gars ! Vous avez entendu la rumeur sur Kiwi la satonne ??? ...  ... Elle se serait associée avec les lynx pour acheter la licence d'exploitation d'une série coréenne qui cartonne à l'heure actuelle et en faire un jeu  diffusé sous forme de télé-réalité qu'elle a appelé "*scouic game*" !!!! ... 
Pistache : Ah ! ces asiatiques ! Toujours sur les bons coups avant les autres ! Et c'est quoi ce jeu "scouic game" ?
Lucky : Tu réunis 50 poilus affublés de petits trainings avec un numéro dans un espace clos et tu les fais jouer à chat perché ! Le seul qui reste en jeu à la fin gagne 25.000 croquettes et 5 kilos d'herbe à chats ! 
Pistache : Tidju ! 25.000 croquettes ! C'est tentant ! ... Et les perdants ????
Lucky :  ... Ils se font bouffer par les lynx ... scouic !!!! ...  ... D'où le nom du jeu, je suppose ! 
Pistache : Il faudrait que l'un d'entre nous soit volontaire pour y participer ! 
Lucky : Ouais ! Mais il faudrait qu'il soit jeune, rapide ... très rapide, inconscient, féru de bastons et surtout qu'il soit assez con pour partager ses gains avec nous ! ...  
Pistache : Euh ! ça me fait penser à quelqu'un !!! 
Lucky : Moi aussi !  ... Hé Gizmo ! Viens un peu voir par ici !!!!!
Gizmo : Ayé ! Suis là les potes ! 






Lucky et Pistache : Il est "parfait" ... 


​


----------



## Neyres (18 Octobre 2021)

Chaton Nindja 1er: on sera deux Gizmo ! j'ai ça dans le sang...






Et  quand on en aura fini avec les 50 allumés de la loterie du matin calme on s'occupera de Lucky et Pistache​


----------



## thebiglebowsky (19 Octobre 2021)

Lucky : Bon ! Gizmo et Chaton Ninja ... Vous êtes volontaires pour le "scouic game" mais est-ce que vous avez un plan qui tient la route ?
Gizmo : Tu nous prends vraiment pour des brêles !  ... Plus prêts, plus rapides et plus efficaces que nous, y'a pas ! 
Chaton Ninja : Ouais ! _(Gizmo voix off : Il apprend vite ce petit ! )_
Pistache : Et c'est quoi ce plan ? 
Gizmo : Comme Chaton Ninja et moi on joue ensemble, la règle stipule qu'un seul peut gagner ... Alors et après avoir réfléchi, je me suis rendu compte que j'étais un black cat et que les lynx ont une peur atroce, instinctive et quasi génétique des black cats dont la malédiction les poursuit depuis la nuit des temps ! 
Pistache : Ah bon ! A cause de quoi ?
Gizmo : Ils se foutaient de notre gueule quand on nous torturait au moyen-âge jusqu'à ce que Bastet apparaisse et leur jette un sort horrible qui les poursuit de génération en génération ! Raison pour laquelle ils ont été en voie d'extinction jusqu'au siècle dernier ! 
Lucky : Et c'était quoi cette malédiction ?
Gizmo : Tout lynx qui touche un black cat perd immédiatement, et sur place, ses attributs virils, raison pour laquelle je me ballade toujours en forêt avec un collier en c..... de lynx ... ça les refroidit pas mal ! 
Pistache : Et les femelles ?
Gizmo :  ... Elles bouffent les lynx qui ont perdu leurs attributs ... par frustration, je suppose ! 
Lucky : Bon abrège un peu ...  ... C'est quoi ce plan ?
Gizmo : 1- Je laisse gagner Chaton Ninja ! 2- Quand les lynx arrivent je fiche le boxon en les terrifiant et en les clouant sur place ! 3- On profite de la merde ambiante pour s'enfuir avec la récompense et la partager à la sortie !
Pistache : et si ça ne marche pas ?
Gizmo : Alors ... plan B : On fait rentrer Mamy Zoë et le temps que les lynx s'en occupent, on est déjà dehors !
Lucky : Mais c'est dégueulasse !!!!!  ... 
Chaton Ninja : Dégueulasse peut-être ! mais ... efficace ! 
Gizmo : Une recrue de choix ce petit ! 
Lucky et Pistache : 
Chaton Ninja : Dis, tu me donneras quelques c.... de lynx ? 

-------------------------

Gizmo : Euh ! Mamy Zoë ... on blaguait hein ! 






​


----------



## thebiglebowsky (20 Octobre 2021)

Mamy Zoë : Bande de chenapans ! Et les 48 autres candidats ? Ils se feront bouffer ?  
Gizmo et Chaton ninja :  ... Mais non, Mamy Zoë ! On s'est arrangé pour que les 48 autres soient ... ... aussi des black cats ! 
Chaton ninja : La récolte des c.... de lynx va être miraculeuse ! 
Gizmo : En plus de la gueule de Kiwi la satonne ! ​


----------



## thebiglebowsky (21 Octobre 2021)

Pistache : Ho Lucky ! Tu savais que Poilec avait ouvert un bar espagnol la semaine dernière ? 
Lucky : Ouais ! Mais il a du le fermer hier soir ? 
Pistache : Pour tapaz nocturne je suppose ??? mpffff !!!  ... 
Lucky : t'es con, Pistache ! ​


----------



## Neyres (22 Octobre 2021)

Moi: Hier soir je regardais Top Chef à la TV ...
Chaton:  Moi aussi je regarde un programme culinaire dans une boite en ce moment ...​


----------



## Jura39 (23 Octobre 2021)

Salut les sacs à puces
vous vous souvenez de moi ?


----------



## thebiglebowsky (23 Octobre 2021)

Gaby : Sac à puces toi-même baron !!!  ... Non mais !!!!
Pistache : Viens le dire en face ... On te tirera sur la langue et on te retournera comme une vieille moufle ! 
Gizmo : Ouais ! Le cul à la place de la gueule, t'auras l'air fin ! 
Lucky : Ces clébards, tous les mêmes ... Grandes gueules et petites b...... ! 
Mamy Zoë : Hola les poilus ... restons courtois svp ! 
Baron : Ta gueule la vioque !!!!
Mamy Zoë : Tu la fermes maintenant ! Petit con de sac à merde à fourrure mitée ! 
Chaton ninja :  ... ça c'est envoyé, Mamy !!!! ​


----------



## thebiglebowsky (24 Octobre 2021)

Lucky :  ... Qu'est-ce que c'est que ce raffut ??? On ne parvient plus à répéter en paix ! 
Pistache : Manifestation nationale des lapins ! 
Lucky : Et pourquoi ils manifestent ces cons ? 
Pistache : Contre les écolos, le développement et la consommation du râble ! 
Lucky : Ah ouais, les pauvres ! ​


----------



## aCLR (25 Octobre 2021)

​


_— Tu prépares ma gamelle !?_​_— Non !?_​_— Comment ça… Non ?!_​_— Non, je prépare la mienne !?_​_— Voyez-vous ça ?! Monsieur prépare la sienne…_​_— Oui !_​_— Et la mienne ?!_​_— Après !?_​_— Après quoi ?!_​_— La mienne !?_​_— Mais j'ai faim… Moi !?_​_— Tout comme moi !?_​_— Ouais mais toi c'est pas pareil…_​_— Comment ça pas pareil ?!_​_— T'es grand ! T'as plus de réserve que moi…_​_— Et ?!_​_— Et regarde… Ça se voit, non ! J'ai faim !_​_— Et tu attends ta gamelle ?!_​_— Oui voilà ! J'osais pas te le demander !_​_— Hum… Bon chat !_​


----------



## thebiglebowsky (25 Octobre 2021)

*Hier soir, soirée halloween organisée chez Gizmo ! *

Ding dong !
Gizmo :   ... Arghhh ! C'est toi Poilec ?
Ding dong !
Gizmo :  ... Arghhh ! C'est toi Lucky ?
Ding dong !
Gizmo :  ... Arghhh ! C'est toi Pistache ?
Ding dong !
Gizmo : Salut Mamy Zoë !
Mamy Zoë : T'as vu mon déguisement de grosse citrouille ?
Gizmo : Ah ! J'ai pas vu que t'étais déguisée ! 
Mamy Zoë : P'tit con ! ​


----------



## Jura39 (30 Octobre 2021)

Moi : Eh le chat , tu fais quoi sur ma table
Le chat : Je me lave 
Moi : Tu te lave , chez moi 
Le chat : Eh oui , il ne fallait pas mettre des serviettes à sécher 
Moi : Attention , j'ai postulé pour conduire le métro à Lyon 
Le chat :     ​


----------



## Neyres (31 Octobre 2021)

Cheval ( Rover) : Salut petit , t'es nouveau ?
Chaton: Eh oui .... Copain ? 
Cheval( Rover) : Yes !
Chaton: Bon je te laisse , j'ai Halloween dans pas longtemps ... ​


----------



## thebiglebowsky (1 Novembre 2021)

Pistache :  ... Argh ! Un lion ! ... 
Lucky :  ... Mais non ! C'est notre humain qui a déguisé le chien de sa fille en lion pour Halloween ! ... 
Pistache : Purée, j'avais pas reconnu Fifi !  ... ça fout les boules, quand même ! ... 
Lucky : Viens, on va faire peur à Mamy Zoë !!! 
​


----------



## Jura39 (4 Novembre 2021)

Moi : Eh c'est quoi ce bordel devant ma fenêtre 
Le chat: Je suis seul 
Moi : Eh alors , c'est pas la peine de gratter à ma fenêtre 






Le Chat : Ouvre moi 
Moi : Bon ok , mais juste une minute 





Moi : C'est malin , maintenant theBig va savoir que j'aime les chats​


----------



## boninmi (4 Novembre 2021)

Je suis mort de rire en prenant connaissance de la rubrique "Sujets similaires" en bas de page. Il est vrai que tout ordinateur possédant une souris est en rapport avec les chats ...
Bon, un jour je réussirai peut-être à prendre des photos des chats de mes voisins, ils ont eux aussi des histoires à raconter. Mais ils sont trop rapides pour moi ...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (5 Novembre 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


> Moi : C'est malin , maintenant theBig va savoir que j'aime les chats​







Moi : Tidju ! On nous l'a bien changé notre Juju ! Il aime les chats maintenant ! 
Le chat roux : Ouais ! Mais faut quand même se méfier ! 
Moi : Ah ! Et pourquoi ?
Le chat roux : Je ne faisais que passer et maintenant ... ... je repasse ... et je repasse à longueur de journées !  ... Il m'oblige à patouner son linge pour le défroisser, tout ça pour 5 croquettes par jour ! 
Lucky et Pistache :  ... 5 croquettes par jour !!! ...  ... Mais c'est de l'esclavage ! 
Moi : Je me disais aussi qu'il y avait anguille sous roche ... jurassique, bien entendu ! 
​


----------



## thebiglebowsky (6 Novembre 2021)

Lucky : Salut Grigri ! ça fait longtemps ! 
Grigri : Ouais ! Je passais par là ! Je peux bouffer avec vous ce soir ? 
Lucky : Ouais ! Mais t'as ton pass ? Ils le réclament pour rentrer dans le local des poubelles ! 
Grigri : T'en fais pas ! Je l'ai toujours sur moi, roulé comme un petit parchemin ! 
Lucky : T'as fait une petite poche dans ta fourrure ou t'as une sacoche ? 
Grigri : Non ! J'estime que la place d'un QR code doit être ... dans ton Q ! 
Lucky : Mais c'est dégueulasse !!!! 
Grigri : Peut-être ! Mais quand je l'ai montré une fois, on ne le réclame plus jamais !!! ​


----------



## Jura39 (7 Novembre 2021)

Moi: Eh le gros , tu fais quoi sur ma table ? 
Le chat : Je bronze et j'attend ma caresse 
Moi : Ca va pas !!, je ne caresse pas les chat. 
Le chat : C'est pas ce que l'on dit


----------



## thebiglebowsky (9 Novembre 2021)

Pistache : J'ai vu qu'on avait un monument en notre honneur à la Grand-place - il y est indiqué "A nos Poilus" !  
Lucky : Mais non ! C'est en honneur des soldats français courageux tombés durant la première guerre mondiale à qui on doit notre liberté ! Des héros je te dis !  Et on leur doit beaucoup ! 
Pistache : Et pourquoi on les appelle les poilus ? 
Lucky : Beaucoup pensent que c'était à cause de leurs barbes et de leurs poils ... Mais non ! Avant, quand on rencontrait un homme courageux, fort et tenace, on disait que c'était un vrai "poilu" !
Pistache : On a peut-être eu des ancêtres qui étaient aux côtés des poilus dans les tranchées ???
Lucky : Ouais ! les rats s'en souviennent encore !
Pistache : Alors : "Honneur à nos Poilus" ! 
Gizmo : Quand j'entends tout ça, je suis fier qu'on dise de moi que je suis un poilu ! 
Moi : Bien dit petit !

--------------------

_Moi (voix off) : Chaque 11 novembre, j'assiste aux commémorations avec quelques uns de mes anciens "camarades" et chaque année je suis agréablement surpris de voir des jeunes qui, sans y être obligés, rendent hommage à ceux qui se sont battus et sont morts pour la liberté durant cette guerre immonde !
N'y voyez aucun patriotisme exacerbé, simplement de l'admiration pour le courage et la reconnaissance pour ce qu'ils ont accompli !
Honneur à nos poilus ! _​


----------



## thebiglebowsky (12 Novembre 2021)

Pistache : Hé ! Lucky ! Tu te rappelles la photo de Louise postée par Neyres ?  
Lucky : Tu parles de celle-ci :





© Neyres

Gizmo :  ... Oh purée ! C'est au moins des bonnets M ...  ... 

Lucky, Pistache, Grigri, Poilec : Allez les gars ! Il l'a dit ! ... Tous en ligne ! Et on y va ! 
Attention ! 1, 2, 3 !

_She's crazy like a fool 
What about it Daddy Cool 
She's crazy like a fool 
What about it Daddy Cool… 
la la lala !!!!!_

Gizmo : _ .. _Vous êtes vraiment de gros connards !!!! ... 
_
_​


----------



## Neyres (12 Novembre 2021)

Moi: ça va ? 
Chaton: Chutt ! je me concentre ... je suis à 100 %
Moi: Ok, ok .. ??
Chaton: C'est ma première proie et je ne veux pas la manquer ...
Moi: Si jamais les croquettes sont à côté ..
Chaton: pas besoin ...​


----------



## Neyres (13 Novembre 2021)

Chaton: _"rapide comme l'éclair, et impitoyable, je fond sur ma proie" _
.
.
.
Chaton: Caramba encore loupé ...​


----------



## thebiglebowsky (14 Novembre 2021)

Neyres a dit:


> Chaton: Caramba encore loupé ...​


Pistache : Mauvaise méthode chaton !!!!
Gizmo : D'après ce que je sais, tu dois avoir une bande de frérots à disposition ! Alors, t'en chopes un, tu l'enduis de miel et t'attends patiemment près de lui !!!  
Lucky : Nous, c'est ce qu'on fait avec Mamy Zoë ... ça ne rate jamais ! Mouche au miel ... Un délice ! 
Mamy Zoë : Bande de rats !


----------



## Jura39 (19 Novembre 2021)

Moi : Eh le gros , tu es encore la 
Le chat : Bah oui , je bronze et j'attend toujours mes caresses 
Moi : Maudit chat tigré 




​


----------



## touba (21 Novembre 2021)

Anti : Papaaaaa !! 
Moi : Oui ma Anti je t'entends, mais tu es où ?
Anti : Papaaaaaaaa !
Moi : Mais elle est où celle-là encore ?
Anti : Pfff... Papaaaa ! 
Moi : Incroyable comment elle peut se fondre dans la nature cette coquine ! Je la vois pas !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (21 Novembre 2021)

Lucky : Salut Anti ! ça faisait longtemps ! 
Pistache : Mais qu'est-ce que tu fiches dans le congélo ??? 
Lucky : Je teste ma nouvelle fourrure d'hiver, double couche poilée ! 
Pistache : Et elle te convient ?
Lucky : Si j'en avais encore, je dirais que je me les gèle, mais cette nouvelle fourrure est confortable ! 
Pistache : Au moins Anti n'a pas besoin de fourrure d'hiver, elle ! 
Lucky : Elle au moins elle ne va pas se geler les coussinets !
Pistache : Mwouais ! Mais où elle est, y'a des lions, des serpents et des araignées grosses comme mamy Zoë ! 
Lucky :  ... Et ouais ! A chacun sa merde !  ... On peut pas tout avoir ! ​


----------



## patlek (21 Novembre 2021)

Le père Noeel est passé pour Minou2

Il a déposé deux corbeille pour roupiller: C' est mieux que a meme le sol!!n surtout que le temps rafraichit.






Au dessus , il y a mon balcon, qui protege de la pluie.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (21 Novembre 2021)

Lucky : Super patlek !!!!! 
Pistache : Et surtout, ne te fais pas d'illusions ... avant un mois, il sera sur ton canapé ou dans ton lit ! 
Lucky : Ouais ! On est des maîtres quand il s'agit d'adopter un humain ! 
Pistache à Minou2 : Vas-y vieux ! Il est fin prêt !  ... ​


----------



## thebiglebowsky (22 Novembre 2021)

Salut l'étranger ! Y'a un paquet de croquettes qui traîne sur le trottoir ! Tu sais à qui c'est ??? 
Si ! A moi ! 
Lucky et Pistache : P.... les potes ! On est tombé sur un marrant ! ​


----------



## Powerdom (26 Novembre 2021)

Je crois que Thebig a dépecé un chat pour faire une peau de bête devant la cheminée


----------



## thebiglebowsky (29 Novembre 2021)

Le petit nouveau : Salut les potes ! Ze suis nouveau dans le quartier !!!  ... Je m'appelle Zalem ... le matou Zalem ! 
Pistache : Salut le nouveau ! Mais pourquoi tu zozottes ??? 
Matou Zalem : Ze me suis brûlé la langue en essayant de piquer la fricadelle d'un gars qui sortait de la friterie ... Z'ai bondi mais le mets convoité était brûlant ! 
Lucky : Ah ! Erreur de débutant !  
Pistache : On t'explique : Statistiquement, 80% des clients des clients d'une friterie emportent leurs commandes et rejoignent leurs bagnoles ... Et c'est au moment ou ils ouvrent leurs portières qu'ils sont les plus vulnérables et que la fricadelle est juste à point ! 
Lucky : L'idéal est de se faire accompagner d'un chaton qui va servir d'appât ! 
Matou Zalem : Un chaton comme appât ???? 
Pistache : Ouais ! Le gars va apercevoir le chaton et va déposer le paquet sur sa bagnole, le temps de lui faire guiliguili ! Et c'est à ce moment que tu bondis et que tu lui piques sa fricadelle ! 
Matou Zalem : Mais ... Et le chaton ??????
Pistache : Vous vous partagez la fricadelle et vous recommencez !!!! 
Matou Zalem : Cool ! Vous êtes des experts !!!!! 
Gizmo : Ouais ! on est des black cats ... les terreurs des friteries et des poissonniers ! ​


----------



## Neyres (29 Novembre 2021)

Bande de chatons: Un chaton comme appât ? 
Moi: il me semble avoir lu ça ... oui ... et ? ..
Bande de chatons: Ils ne nous laisse pas le choix ...
Moi: C'est à dire ...
Bande de chatons: Banzaï ! Pas de prisonniers, pas de pitié .. Lucky, Pistache et Cie. 
Moi: Aïe !
Bande de chatons: Après on retourne à la sieste ... ​


----------



## thebiglebowsky (29 Novembre 2021)

Mamy Zoë : Euh ! @Neyres ! Soit plus prudent quand tu postes un "amas" de chatons mignons !  
Pistache : Ouais ! on est occupés à patouner notre humain dans tous les sens pour le ranimer ... L'émotion a été trop forte ! 
Lucky : Et en plus ... il bave !  ... Je te dis pas pour le bouche à bouche ! 
Pistache : Mais en fait, on s'en fiche ... C'est Gizmo qui s'y colle ! 
Lucky : Nous, on se contente de patouner ... ​


----------



## Jura39 (30 Novembre 2021)

Moi : Eh tu fais quoi sur la table
Le chat : J'ai froid à mes pattes avec cette neige
Moi: Tu veux pas un coussin aussi ?
Le chat : J'ai vu que certains en avaient deux rien que pour eux ​


----------



## thebiglebowsky (30 Novembre 2021)

Pistache : Bon Lucky ! Tu m'ouvres ??? 
Lucky : Hola ! On baisse d'un ton hein ! Carte d'identité + puce RFID + cat ID + pass sanitaire + 10 croquettes ! Tu glisses le tout sous la porte et je t'ouvre !!! ... si tout est en ordre bien entendu ! 
Pistache : Espèce de crétin poilé, moufle à pattes ! Ouvre moi ... et vite ! 
Lucky : non ! 
Pistache : Ah tu la joues comme ça ! ... Continue et on racontera à notre humain que tu te fous de sa gueule tous les jours quand il sort de la douche ! 
Gizmo et Poilec : Ouais ! et qu'est ce qu'on se marre ... 
Mamy Zoë : Avec les détails, et tout et tout !  ... Enfin, de petits détails mpfffff ! 
Lucky :  ... Bon allez je t'ouvre, mais c'est par charité ! ... ​


----------



## Neyres (30 Novembre 2021)

Moi: ça a été hier ? Des prisonniers ? 
FC chatons: Pas de problèmes, ils sont cool ! On a finalement bien rigolé ..
Mo: Sympa 
FC chatons: Bon on est 11 .. le gardien est caché, mais on est bien 11, ... alors on les a défié pour un match...
Moi: Ils sont combien eux ?
FC chatons: ils savent pas bien ...mais ils vont s'organiser ​


----------



## thebiglebowsky (30 Novembre 2021)

Neyres a dit:


> Moi: Ils sont combien eux ?
> FC chatons: ils savent pas bien ...mais ils vont s'organiser ​







Gaby (ex-doudou ... ) : Je fais le compte : Lucky, Pistache, Grigri, Poilec, Gizmo, Matou Zalem, Cat Mandou, Mamy Zoë et moi, ça fait 9 ... Manquent 2 ! 
Lucky : T'en fais pas ! ... Si on loue les services de Capitaine Gribouille, Ulysse, Miss Radasse et Louise, on est à 11 + 2 réserves! 
Gizmo : En plus, si tu mets Mamy Zoë comme gardienne, y a plus de place pour laisser passer le ballon ... mpfffff !  ... On est certains de gagner ! 
Mamy Zoë : C'est méchant !!!! 
Gizmo : ​


----------



## thebiglebowsky (1 Décembre 2021)

Moi : Je tiens à rester honnête, franc et sportif ! Alors, les chatons, méfiez-vous et accrochez vous à vos crampons ! On a dans nos rangs le meilleur simulateur footbalistique que le monde ait jamais porté ... A savoir ... *Pistache* ! 
Lucky : Ouais ! Même déguisé en marmotte lors d'une rencontre caritative, on reconnaît aisément sa patte et sa technique ... Et il en a trompé des arbitres ! 
Gizmo : La légende raconte que même Neymar aurait copié sa technique ... Mais bon ! C'est une légende ! 
Mamy Zoë : Alors, les petits gars ... ouvrez l'oeil et le bon ! On veut gagner, mais avec panache et sportivité ! 






​


----------



## thebiglebowsky (3 Décembre 2021)

Lucky :  ... Purée Pistache ! Tu vois ce que je vois ?
Pistache :  ... Tidju ! Une Maine Coon ... ça c'est de la meuf ! 
Mamy Zoë :  ... C'est impoli de dire "meuf" !!!!
Pistache : Pffff, Mamy Zoë, en la voyant avec son petit collier style Vuitton et son allure, j'avais pensé dire "ça c'est de la p..... !", mais comme t'étais là, je me suis retenu ! 
Lucky : De toutes manières, c'est pas pour nous ! On n'a pas assez de croquettes pour monnayer ses services ! 
Pistache : En plus, on n'est plus outillés pour ça ! 
Lucky : Gizmo peut-être ? Tu crois qu'il est encore "outillé" mpffffff ! 
Pistache : Faut demander à Louise ... ça fait 3 semaines qu'il se ballade avec sa "fameuse" photo !!!! 
Lucky : Faut dire qu'elle a de sacrés "arguments", Louise ! 
Pistache : Ah ça ouais !!!!  ... 
Mamy Zoë :  ... Bon ! C'est fini ! Bande de pervers ! ... 
Lucky et Pistache : ​


----------



## thebiglebowsky (5 Décembre 2021)

Lucky : Bon ! les poilus ! Bonne nouvelle ... J'ai réservé un artiste pour notre fête de fin d'année ! 
Pistache : Attends que je devine ... Cat Stevens ???? 
Lucky : Non ! Depuis qu'il s'est converti à L'islam, il exigeait que Mamy Zoë et Gaby portent des burqas pendant le concert !  ... Imagine que Capitaine Gribouille, Miss Radasse et Louise soient là aussi ... the bordel grillagé !!!! 
Pistache : Alors c'est qui ?
Lucky : J'ai réservé Astroff, le DJ russe de passage dans le nord de la France fin décembre !  ... La vodcat va couler à flots ! 
Pistache : Ah ouais ! Je connais bien Cat Astroff ... C'est pas lui qui vient de Tchernobyl ???
Lucky : Ouais ! Il est carrément destroy ! Et pas cher non plus ... Paraît même qu'il fait les animations luminescentes à lui tout seul ! 
Pistache : Et pas besoin de platines ... Le beat des compteurs Geiger suffit amplement ! 
Mamy Zoë :  ... Vous êtes ignobles !!!! ... 
Pistache : Bon ! Mamy ! Encore un mot et tu peux préparer ta burqa !!!!! Mpfffffffff !!!! ​


----------



## thebiglebowsky (6 Décembre 2021)

*INVITATION A NOTRE CRECHE VIVANTE DE NOEL *

Pistache : En collaboration avec l'asbl "Les poilus du Nord", nous avons décidé d'organiser cette année une crèche de Noël "vivante" au profit des poilus nécessiteux !  
Lucky : Ouais ! Et c'est bien parti ! Nous avons déjà des volontaires pour jouer tous les personnages de la crèche ... Mais ... il nous manque le principal ... le petit Jésus ! 
Pistache : Alors on se demande qui pourrait nous prêter gracieusement un chaton ?
Lucky : Bien entendu on a pensé à @Neyres mais il faudrait que le chaton réponde à des critères bien particuliers !
Pistache : Ouais ! Après concertation, il faudrait qu'il puisse marcher sur l'eau, multiplier les croquettes, et guérir l'arthrose de Mamy Zoë ! 
Gizmo : Ah ça les gars ! Je crois que vous pouvez faire une croix dessus ... 
Lucky et Pistache : rôôôôô ! Elle est bonne celle-là !  ... ​


----------



## thebiglebowsky (7 Décembre 2021)

Lucky : Ho les gars ! D'accord pour boire un pot au "Bad Cat Café" ce soir ? Paraît qu'ils ont du jus de thon à se rouler par terre !  
Pistache : OK ! C'est Ponpon le chartreux qui tient le gourbi ! Un cinéphile invétéré qui adore les jeux de mots pourris ! 
Lucky : Ah ! Je comprends mieux le nom de son bistrot maintenant ! ​


----------



## thebiglebowsky (8 Décembre 2021)

Moi : Après "Fifi en lion", voici "Fifi en renne" ...   
Gizmo : Pfffff ! Ces clébards feraient n'importe quoi pour faire les intéressants ! 
Lucky et Pistache : Arrête Gizmo ! C'était le meilleur pote de Groovy ... Paix à son âme de poilu ! 
Gizmo : Pardon ... __ ... En plus, il a l'air tout triste !  ... _N'empêche, sa truffe a l'air moelleuse et appétissante ! _​


----------



## thebiglebowsky (9 Décembre 2021)

Mon voisin : Cher voisin, félicitations ! Vos poilus ont une classe et une distinction naturelles inégalées ! 
Un magnifique exemple d'éducation sans faille !

Moi : Euh ! 

Gizmo (en passant !) : lalala ... lalala ... Le curé de Camaret a les c.... qui pendent et quand il s'assied dessus elles lui rentrent dans le c... il bande ... il bande ... lalala ... lalala !!! 

Moi :  ...  ... 
​


----------



## Jura39 (9 Décembre 2021)

Moi : Ca va la vie est belle
Le chat : Bah oui je digère
Moi :Tu aurais pas un peu grossi  ?
Le chat : Bah non toujours 30 croquettes par jour 
Moi: J'ai une devinette pour toi
Le chat: Vas y raconte
Moi : Comment appelle-t-on un chat tombé dans un pot de peinture le jour de Noël ?
Le chat : Bah , je sais pas. 
........
Moi : Un chat-peint de Noël. 
​


----------



## thebiglebowsky (10 Décembre 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


> Moi : Ca va la vie est belle
> Le chat : Bah oui je digère
> Moi :Tu aurais pas un peu grossi  ?
> Le chat : Bah non toujours 30 croquettes par jour ​







Lucky : Salut mon pote ! Tidju ! T'as une fourrure de compète ! On dirait que tu prépares une expédition dans l'Annapurna ...  ... Tu t'appelles comment ? 
Le chat : Je m'appelle Spark ! Et je me les gèle sévère dans le Jura ! 
Pistache : P..... Spark !  ... Jurassic Spark ????? Mpfffffff !!!  Hé Lucky ! Appelle Ponpon le chartreux cinéphile, il va se bidonner ! 
Lucky : Et je suppose que l'humain te laisse dehors ! 
Spark : Bin ouais ! Il préfère son clébard ... Un truc tout brun, petit avec une sorte de truc rouge qui lui sort de la gueule ! 
Gizmo : Un peu comme une merde qui bouffe une fraise ? 
Spark : mpfffff ! Ouais c'est ça !  ... J'essaie de joindre @patlek ! Peut-être que minou2 me prêterait son 2ième panier ? 
Lucky : OK ! Si on peut t'aider, n'hésites pas ! Hé Pistache ! J'ai Ponpon le chartreux en ligne ... Il est incrédule ... Je te le passe !!!! 






Jurassic Spark !!!! Qu'est ce qu'ils ne vont pas inventer encore une fois ! ​


----------



## boninmi (12 Décembre 2021)

*Drôle, mais est-ce bien ton chat ? j'en doute. Donc petit rappel pour éviter la dérive du fil : Il s'agit de faire parler ses animaux de compagnie, avec une photo d'iceux, si possible en rapport avec le blabla.*


----------



## Jura39 (14 Décembre 2021)

Le Chat : C'est pas si mal que cela chez Jura 
Je me sens bien 








​


----------



## thebiglebowsky (15 Décembre 2021)

Lucky :  ... Au secours ! Notre humain est devenu fou !  ... On va tous se faire bouffer ! 
Pistache : Gizmo ! Arrête de courir à pattes raccourcies et dis moi ce qu'il se passe ! 
Gizmo :  ... Il vient de partir à Roubaix s'acheter un ptérodactyle ... ! 
Pistache : Bon Dieu ! Poussez vous que je me taille ! 
Mamy Zoë : Vous êtes vraiment une bande de c... ! Il est bien parti à Roubaix ... Mais pour m'acheter un thermolactyl ... Commence à faire frisquet pour mes vieux os ! 
Lucky, Pistache et Gizmo : Ouf ! On l'a échappé belle ! 
Mamy Zoë : Un ptérodactyle ... N'importe quoi ! ​


----------



## thebiglebowsky (23 Décembre 2021)

Pistache : Ho Lucky ! Qui c'est ce matou en petit Perfecto qui braille en bas comme un damné ? 
Lucky : Je sais pas ! Sûrement un rocker ! 
Pistache : Il tombe bien celui-là ! S'il continue, il va se prendre une super trempe !!! 
Lucky : rôôôô ! Joli, Pistache ... Joli ! ​


----------



## Neyres (25 Décembre 2021)

Chaton: Joyeux Noël à toutes et tous​


----------



## touba (26 Décembre 2021)

*Monkey* : _Ils peuvent pas évoluer un peu ceux là ? Toujours à 4 pattes depuis 100.000 ans !   _


----------



## thebiglebowsky (26 Décembre 2021)

Lucky :  ... Purée ! Dans quel monde vit on ??? Un primate de chez primate qui ose nous donner des leçons ... 
Pistache : Ouais ! A nous les poilus, inventeurs du catwalk, fidèles compagnons des plus grands scientifiques, des plus grands écrivains, peintres et musiciens, dignes héritiers et sauveurs de l'Egypte antique ... Faut oser pour venir nous narguer ici... bouffeur de bananes molles va ! 
Gizmo : Faut lui laisser ... il est vachement couillu ce con ! 
Lucky : faut l'être pour côtoyer les bonobos tous les jours ! 
Gizmo : C'est quoi un bonobo ??? 
Pistache : Un trou de balle ambulant ! 
Mamy Zoë : Allons les jeunes, un peu de retenue s'il vous plaît ! 
Lucky, Pistache et Gizmo : Ouais mamy, mais c'est lui qui a commencé ! 
Mamy Zoë : On va simplement lui dire d'aller faire le singe ailleurs ! 
Lucky, Pistache et Gizmo : 

​


----------



## touba (26 Décembre 2021)

*Monkey*: Albert !!
*Albert* : Ouais qu'est-ce qu'il y a ? 
*Monkey* : il y a des poilus domestiqués qui m'ont traités de mangeur de bananes molles...
*Albert* : c'est qui ces poilus ? Tu veux que je m'en occupe ? J'ai pas mangé depuis 2 semaines.
*Monkey* : Non, fais leur un peu peur histoire de leur rappeler que c'est pas des chats de salons qui vont faire la loi !
*Albert* : Gizmo, Mamy Zoé, Pistache, Lucky j'arrive !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (26 Décembre 2021)

*Fifi *: Vous en faites pas les poilus ... je m'en occupe ! Va avoir la peur de sa vie, Albert ! Faut juste que je fourbisse mon meilleur rugissement !  
*Lucky* : Merci Fifi !  ... Ho Mamy Zoë, ça te dirait quelques nouveaux sacs à mains et des nouvelles paires de chaussures ???
*Mamy Zoë* : Vuitton, Louboutin ???
*Pistache* : Non ! Albert ! mpfffff ! 
*Lucky* : Gizmo ! Comme tu cours vite, tu vas servir de rabatteur à Fifi ! 
*Gizmo* : Ah Non ! J'aimerais pas qu'il ait une dent contre moi ! mpffffffff !!! ​


----------



## touba (26 Décembre 2021)

*Zion* : Fifi on se connait ? T'es quel genre de lion toi ? 
*Monkey* : Vas-y montre lui à Fifi comment on rugit !
*Zion* : Attends j'ai deux femelles sous le coude je vais les envoyer en reconnaissance...
*touba* : attends Zion je viens avec toi j'ai deux mots à dire à Zebig !




​


----------



## thebiglebowsky (26 Décembre 2021)

*Lucky* : Tidju !  ... Moi je me casse ! T'as vu le morceau ! 
*Pistache* : Mais non ! On va pas se bouffer entre félidés quand même ... on est tous cousins ! 
*Lucky* : Ouais, nous on le sait, mais lui il est peut être pas au courant ! 
*Pistache* : On va demander à Gaby (ex-doudou  ) - elle est super polyglotte ! Gaby hohé !!!!!
*Gaby* : Attends Zion ! 
*Lucky* : Ah ouais ! Elle parle même boche ...  ... mpffffff !!!
*Gaby* : et si on lui donnait des croquettes ? 
*Pistache* : Super idée Gaby !  ... Dans un petit bol et un jus de thon allongé de grenadine, peut-être ? 
*Gizmo* : Euh ! On pourrait peut être lui envoyer Mamy Zoë ... Le temps qu'il s'en occupe ça nous laissera le temps de nous tirer ! 
*Lucky, Gaby, Pistache et Gizmo* : Ho Mamy Zoë ! Un petit voyage en Afrique pour réchauffer tes vieux os, ça te dit ??? 
*Gizmo* : Notre humain n'a qu'à s'occuper de l'humain de Zion ! 
*Moi* : Tidju !  ... Moi je me casse ! T'as vu le morceau ! 








​


----------



## thebiglebowsky (28 Décembre 2021)

touba a dit:


> *Zion* : T'es quel genre de lion toi ? ​







Fifi : Je suis un lion du genre "kiféskipeu" ! Et on me met à toute les sauces !...   
Gizmo :  ... Miam ! Une truffe sauce grand veneur ... ça m'irait ! ... 
Fifi : Tu vois Zion ... A quoi j'en suis réduit avec les poilus qui m'entourent ... Mais on s'amuse bien ensemble ! 
Pistache : Ouais, c'était le meilleur pote de Groovy ... Alors, on l'a adopté et on lui apprend à faire les poubelles avec nous ! 

Fifi : Pffffff ! Groovy ... Ce sont les meilleurs qui partent les premiers ... 




​


----------



## Jura39 (28 Décembre 2021)

Le Chat : Cha'lu les sacs à puces


----------



## touba (28 Décembre 2021)

*Anti* : ça va mal finir cette histoire avec tous ces lions et ces poilus...
*Moi* : mais non t'inquiètes, Zebig est un bon gars et il va tout arranger j'en suis sûr !
*Anti* : mouais... je vais faire la morte en attendant que ça passe, j'prends pas de risque.
*Moi* : donc je te réveille pas pour le repas c'est ça ? 
*Anti* : joue pas avec moi touba !!! ​


----------



## thebiglebowsky (29 Décembre 2021)

Gizmo :  ... T'en fais pas Mamy Zoë ! Le ridicule ne tue pas ! ... 
Mamy Zoë : C'est chaque année pareil ! Marre de ces fêtes !  ... En plus, c'est toujours moi qui m'y colle ! 
Lucky et Pistache : Ouais ! Mais nous on ne se laisse pas faire ! ​


----------



## Neyres (29 Décembre 2021)

Chaton: Moi j'ai résolu le problème des fêtes ..
Je dors du 24 décembre au 1er janvier
Sur mes deux oreilles ​


----------



## Jura39 (29 Décembre 2021)

Baron : Alors les sacs à puces
Vous faites les rigolos sur le forum , et vous avez toujours un dette ?
Profitez de vos oreilles , ça va pas durer 
Comme vous pouvez le remarquer , je ne suis pas seul 




​


----------



## Neyres (30 Décembre 2021)

Moi: Salut 
Chaton: Salut le deux pattes 
Moi: Tout baigne ? 
Chaton: Carpe diem petit scarabée ...
​


----------



## thebiglebowsky (30 Décembre 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


> Baron : Alors les sacs à puces
> Vous faites les rigolos sur le forum , et vous avez toujours une dette ?​







*Lucky* : Nous les poilus on paie toujours nos dettes ! La semaine prochaine tu recevras une grande caisse en bois qui te sera remise en pattes propres via notre agence du Sénégal ! ... Tu y trouveras le fric qu'on te doit !
--------------------------
(Voix off)

*Pistache* :   ... Sacrée caisse quand même ! ... 
*Lucky* : Ouais ! Mais faut bien qu'on y case Albert ! 





_Albert ! © Touba_

*Pistache* : rôôô ! Bon ça ! Au moins on est certain qu'il ne nous fera plus chier, le baron ! 
*Gizmo* : En plus, sûr qu'il avalera sa langue de travers avant de se faire bouffer ! 

​


----------



## Jura39 (30 Décembre 2021)

Le Chat : Je me fais aucun souci pour Baron
Avec le nombre de godasses qu'il à déja massacré 
c'est pas une de plus qui va le déranger


----------



## touba (30 Décembre 2021)

*Anti* : venez on fait la paix et on joue à la balle !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (30 Décembre 2021)

touba a dit:


> *Anti* : venez on fait la paix et on joue à la balle ! ​







Pistache :  ... Salut Anti ! Excellente idée ! On est tous prêts ! 
Lucky : Mais, si tu tiens à ta balle, évite quand même de jouer avec Albert ! Mpffffff ! ​


----------



## Jura39 (30 Décembre 2021)

touba a dit:


> *Anti* : venez on fait la paix et on joue à la balle !
> ​


Le Chien : Moi aussi je veux jouer


----------



## Neyres (2 Janvier 2022)

Moi: ??
Chaton : Ce joueur triche ! 
Moi: ??
Chaton: T'inquiète, je le surveille ...
Moi: Ok​


----------



## Jura39 (5 Janvier 2022)

Le chat : Ah Ok , vous attaquez l'année avec du porno 
Bah moi désolé , mais je vous montre rien 
Voila 
et je vous emmerde (C'est un mot à la mode aujourd'hui) 

Bonne année les poilus


----------



## thebiglebowsky (6 Janvier 2022)

*Gaby* (ex-Doudou  ) : Salut mon pote ! T'as raison ! Rien de tel qu'un bon léchage de fion pour bien commencer l'année ! 
Et bonne année à tous les poilus ! 
*Lucky* : Ouais ! Mais en attendant, on n'a plus de nouvelles de Capitaine Gribouille, Miss Radasse, Louise, Ulysse et les autres ! ça craint un peu ! 
*Gizmo* : Louise, Louise, Louise ... ... !!!!!
*Pistache* : Ta gueule Gizmo ... et arrête de te "toucher" devant tout le monde ! 
*Gizmo* : 
*Mamy Zoë* : Mais laissez donc ce petit tranquille ... Vous n'avez jamais été jeunes, peut-être ? ​


----------



## Romuald (6 Janvier 2022)

Miss Radasse : Vous voulez des niouzes? chuis enrhubée. Mais ça ne change rien à mon planning : dormir, bouffer.


----------



## Toum'aï (6 Janvier 2022)

*Gribouille* : Bonjour les zamichats, bonnes croquettes 2022, bonnes caresses... Lucky rrrrhon, Pistache slurp, Gizmo miooouuu, Gaby mmmmmm, Mamy Zoë -------;=), miss Radasse snirff...
*Moi* : Bon, ça va Gribouille, tu va tous nous les faire ?
*Gribouille* : bin quoi ce sont des vœux...

*



*​


----------



## Jura39 (6 Janvier 2022)

Le chat : C'est quand mème plus agréable d'avoir le cul propre


----------



## Neyres (6 Janvier 2022)

Jura39 a dit:


> Le chat : C'est quand mème plus agréable d'avoir le cul propre ​


Chaton: Oui mais moi j'y mets du coeur 

Mini modération étoilée pour les âmes sensibles


----------



## Toum'aï (7 Janvier 2022)

Neyres a dit:


> Mini modération étoilée pour les âmes sensibles


Mais il a les roubignolles en forme de cœur !


----------



## Neyres (7 Janvier 2022)

Non c'est pas des roubignolles , c'est une femelle ...


----------



## Toum'aï (7 Janvier 2022)

Neyres a dit:


> c'est une femelle


Une foufoune en forme de cœur


----------



## thebiglebowsky (7 Janvier 2022)

Lucky : Je rappelle aux aimables intervenants que vous êtes sur un fil destiné aux foufounes euh ! poilus qui parlent ! 
Gizmo : Des foufounes poilues ... et qui parlent .... argh ! C'est trop !  ... 
Pistache :  ... Réanimation ! On vient de perdre Gizmo ... 
​


----------



## touba (7 Janvier 2022)

*Moi* : Qu'est-ce que tu fous la truffe dans le frangipanier Anti ?
*Anti* : ça commence à puer du cul et de la foufoune, je m'aère les narines...
​


----------



## thebiglebowsky (10 Janvier 2022)

*Pistache* : j'suis un pirate ... et que le grand croc me nique si je ne rejoins pas Capitaine Gribouille sur les mers déchaînées ! 
*Gizmo* : Ayé ! Il a encore pioché sévère dans notre provision d'herbe à chats ! 
*Lucky* : D'abord on dit : "Que le grand cric me croque" et pas "Que le grand croc me nique" ... 
*Pistache* : Ouais ! Mais je ne connais pas le "grand cric" ! ... 
*Lucky et Gizmo* : ​


----------



## Toum'aï (10 Janvier 2022)

Capitaine Gribouille : Viens Pistache, affute tes griffes et ajuste ton gilet de sauvetage. Viens sur les océans déchaînés où la vie est précaire et sanglante...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (10 Janvier 2022)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Capitaine Gribouille : Viens Pistache, affute tes griffes et ajuste ton gilet de sauvetage. Viens sur les océans déchaînés où la vie est précaire et sanglante...



*Pistache* :   ... J'avoue que j'hésite un peu ! ...  ... 





© Toumaï

*Moi *: A chaque fois que je vois cette photo, je suis plié en deux ! 
Capitaine Gribouille est vraiment notre héroïne à tous ! ​


----------



## touba (11 Janvier 2022)

*Anti* : mais laisse moiiii !
*Moi* : mais qu'est-ce qui t'arrives ? Tu iras nulle part !
*Anti* : écoute moi, fais moi confiance, on se barre de là et vite !!
*Moi* : quoi ? Mais c'est quoi ce bordel Anti ?
*Anti* : fais moi confiannnnce j'te dis, on met les voiles, on bouge !
*Moi* : arrête ça et explique moi ce qui te prend à la fin !
*Anti* : je viens de voir un poilu de marque chat avec une ceinture d'explosifs autour du cou, c'est pour nous j'te dis !
*Moi* ; bon allez j'te ramène tu vas te reposer t'as trop pris le soleil !
*Anti* : mais je te dis qu'il va se faire exploser à l'heure des croquettes ! J'les connais c'est des chamikazes !!
*Moi* : allez zou ! au panier !!​


----------



## thebiglebowsky (12 Janvier 2022)

touba a dit:


> *Anti* : je viens de voir un poilu de marque chat avec une ceinture d'explosifs autour du cou, c'est pour nous j'te dis !​






*Lucky* : Mais non, Anti ! Aucune crainte à avoir ! ...   ... Capitaine Gribouille est un membre éminent de la SNSM chargée du sauvetage des poilus en mer ... d'où la raison de sa petite bouée remplie de Chouchen pour revigorer les malheureux naufragés !  
*Gizmo* : Je comprends mieux pourquoi Poilec le breton se jette à l'eau deux fois par jour en faisant semblant de ne pas savoir nager ! ...  ... Sacré Poilec !  
*Pistache* : Poilec, c'est un breton de chez breton ! Hier, il regardait un film sur Netflix et je l'ai entendu râler au moins dix fois en gueulant : Kenavé ! Mais kenavé ...   ... pour finir par un bruyant kenavo en claquant la porte !  
*Lucky* : ça c'est du Poilec tout plein ! 



Poilec le breton​


----------



## Neyres (13 Janvier 2022)

Chaton: Bon moustique, ici le chef c'est moi ... 
Chaton rebel: pas pour longtemps ....​


----------



## Romuald (15 Janvier 2022)

Elle : Qu'est-ce que je disais déjà ? Ah oui. Dormir, bouffer, dormir...
Moi : oui, mais au chaud, non ?
Elle : gnagnagna, puisque tu ne veux pas me filer ta couette !


----------



## touba (15 Janvier 2022)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> *Lucky* : Mais non, Anti ! Aucune crainte à avoir ! ...  ... Capitaine Gribouille est un membre éminent de la SNSM chargée du sauvetage des poilus en mer ... d'où la raison de sa petite bouée remplie de Chouchen pour revigorer les malheureux naufragés !


*Anti* : Ah ouais et c'est quoi tout ce sang autour d'elle ?? C'est pas la SNSM ça, c'est Al Chaeda !!

​


----------



## thebiglebowsky (15 Janvier 2022)

*Pistache* : Sont quand même navrants ces humains ! Un petit virus et hop, ils se tapent dessus entre vaccinés et non vaccinés ... ils perdent leurs libertés l'une après l'autre mais ne bougent pas comme des gros moutons ... et en plus, comme Anti d'ailleurs, ils vivent dans la peur des attentats !   ... Qu'est ce que t'en penses Mamy Zoë ?
*Mamy Zoë* : Pfffff ! La différence entre eux et nous, les poilus, c'est que nous on est des "survivors" et qu'on sera encore là quand ils auront disparus ! D'ailleurs, on s'y prépare tout doucement en éduquant nos chatons ! 






​


----------



## Jura39 (15 Janvier 2022)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Voir la pièce jointe 252597
> 
> 
> *Pistache* : Sont quand même navrants ces humains ! Un petit virus et hop, ils se tapent dessus entre vaccinés et non vaccinés ... ils perdent leurs libertés l'une après l'autre mais ne bougent pas comme des gros moutons ... et en plus, comme Anti d'ailleurs, ils vivent dans la peur des attentats !   ... Qu'est ce que t'en penses Mamy Zoë ?
> ...







Jura:  Hé les poilus , j'aimerais récupérer ma planche à découper les chats
Merci de me la rendre rapidement
J'ai du boulot à finir 
Bisous ​


----------



## thebiglebowsky (16 Janvier 2022)

*Moi* : Salut Mandou !  ... Tu demandes combien pour lustrer mes godasses ?
*Cat Mandou* : ça dépend ! Forfait normal = 10 croquettes / Forfait urgent = 15 croquettes ... 
*Moi* : OK ! Je vais prendre l'urgent ! 
*Cat Mandou* : Payables d'avance, bien entendu ... T'es pressé ???
*Moi* : Ouais, je dois faire une blague à Lucky ! 




*Lucky et Pistache* (voix Off) : Pffff ! Il s'arrange pas avec l'âge ... ... ​


----------



## thebiglebowsky (18 Janvier 2022)

*Pistache* : Qu'est-ce qu'on s'emmerde aujourd'hui !!!! 
*Lucky* : Ouais ! Je propose un jeu ... Mais d'abord une question : Ho Gizmo ! Tu peux encore te hérisser à la demande ??? 
*Gizmo* : Ouais ! Regardez les potes : j'hérisse ... je n'hérisse plus ... j'hérisse ... je n'hérisse plus ... ...
*Lucky* : Ok ! C'est bon ... On a vu ... 
*Pistache* : Et c'est quoi le jeu ???
*Lucky* : Je propose le scénario suivant : on attend que notre humain soit avachi dans son fauteuil devant "Affaire conclue", en râlant comme d'hab sur Sophie Davant et je m'installe à 2 m de lui, totalement immobile en fixant, les yeux écarquillés, un point situé derrière lui, au dessus de son épaule !
*Pistache* : Arf ! On simule la présence d'un arachnide ... et le connaissant, il va bondir de son fauteuil pour vérifier ! 
*Lucky* : Ensuite, tu arrives, tu te mets à côté de moi et on fixe tous les deux, vibrisses en alerte maximale !
*Gizmo* : Et moi ... et moi ???
*Lucky* : Tu arrives à côté de nous ... tu fixes aussi ... et d'un seul coup, tu hérisses à mort et tu fiches le camp à pattes raccourcies en gueulant !
*Pistache* : ça va être dantesque ... renversement du fauteuil ... cris ... et fuite éperdue sur la terrasse ! 
*Lucky, Pistache et Gizmo* : mpffffff ! Qu'est ce qu'on va se marrer ... Allons y !!!! 
*Mamy Zoë* : Mais ... C'est dégueulasse ! 
*Lucky* : Peut être, mais jouissif !!! ​


----------



## thebiglebowsky (19 Janvier 2022)

*14 H - Cours de self défense organisé par Kiwi la satonne - ceinture tigrée officielle

Gizmo* : Hé merde ! On ne va rien comprendre à ce qu'elle raconte ! 
*Lucky* : Ouais mais c'est important ! Souvenez-vous de la technique de la "double patte retournée" qui demandait rapidité, précision et coordination ! Grâce à Kiwi, on est les caïds du quartier et on collectionne les truffes de chiens policiers ! 
*Pistache* : C'est vrai ! Et qu'est-ce qu'elle va nous concocter aujourd'hui ?
*Lucky* : J'ai lu le programme ! Aujourd'hui, c'est défense passive ... Comment éviter d'être bourré dans la cage de transport pour aller chez le véto ! 
C'est Poilec qui va faire la traduction simultanée - dans une de ses vies antérieures, il a été le dernier chamouraï !!!


*Pistache* : Tidju ! Fait peur le Poilec ! 
*Gizmo* : ça l'a pas empêché de se faire estourbir d'après ce que je sais ... 
*Poilec* : Silence les poilus ! Voilà Kiwi qui arrive ... Je traduis ! 
Salut les poilus ... contente de vous voir et blablabla ... Je résume !
Sauf si vous êtes sanglants, démembrés et/ou à l'agonie, il vaut mieux éviter le supplice moyenâgeux de la cage de transport pour les visites de contrôle chez le véto !
Règle stratégique : dans la mesure du possible, garder toujours un oeil sur la cage de transport ... si l'humain s'en approche, ça pue !
Règle n° 2 : se cacher dans un endroit difficilement accessible pour l'humain, surtout s'il est vieux ! ... garder le silence et retenir sa respiration, mais pas trop, sinon la cage servira à bon escient !  
Règle n° 3 : si, malgré ces précautions vous vous faites choper, appliquer la technique du drone dite des "pattes écartées" ... vous raidissez et bloquez vos pattes dans un écartement maximum, griffes sorties, ce qui empêchera l'humain de vous introduire dans la cage !
*Gizmo* : Déjà testé ! ça marche et en plus, j'hérisse pour le fun ! 
*Poilec* : Après quelques exercices, la séance sera terminée et Kiwi nous invite à goûter quelques croquettes de régime agrémentées de jus de thon bio ! 
*Poilec* : Gizmo ! Arrête d'hérisser ... tu fais peur à tout le monde ! 

*Moi*_ (voix off) : je peux vous garantir que leur technique est parfaitement au point !!! _​


----------



## Toum'aï (20 Janvier 2022)

​Ulysse : bon alors Gribouille, raconte quand tu as croisé Api la chienne bergère australienne du bar d'en face. 
Gribouille : Ouah l'autre, (j'ai bien dit ouah !), elle me voit et comme elle est née sur Marwest, et qu'elle n'a jamais vu de mouton de sa vie, voilà ti pas qu'elle me prend pour l'un deux... 
Ulysse : aïe, ça n'a pas dû être simple de l'amadouer, tu ne sais pas bêler. 
Gribouille : c'est là que j'ai ressorti ma vielle technique de combat du temps où en tant que Capitaine Gribouille j'écumais les océans. 
Ulysse : ah, oui, efficace ? 
Gribouille : tiens, je te montre, j'ai fais celle qui mine de rien est un mouton, je me suis approché, et là j'ai bondi pour grimper dans un arbre... 
Ulysse : mais Gribouille, pour faire chatmouton, il faut plaquer les oreilles vers l'avant... 
Gribouille : ça je sais pas faire, il faut la main de Toum'aï pour les tenir !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (22 Janvier 2022)

*Lucky* : Hé Gizmo ! Tu caches quoi dans ta fourrure ??? 
*Gizmo* : Euh ! Rien !  ... 
*Lucky* : Pistache ! Chope le petit ... il nous cache des trucs ! Secoue le un bon coup ! 
*Pistache* : Tidju le petit pervers !  ... Une photo de Louise et une photo découpée de Capitaine Gribouille ...  
*Lucky* : Une photo "découpée" de Capitaine Gribouille ... 
*Pistache* : Ouais ! Il l'a recadrée pour éliminer Ulysse !!!! 





© Toumaï

*Lucky* : Mais c'est dégueux !!!
*Gizmo* : Rinafoutt d'Ulysse ... De toutes manières, il est toujours en voyage ! 
C'est Toumaï qui le fait exprès pour nous emmerder !  
*Mamy Zoë *: Vous avez 30 secondes pour lui rendre ses photos ... pauvre petit !
*Lucky et Pistache* : ​


----------



## thebiglebowsky (2 Février 2022)

*Pistache* : Ho Gaby ! T'as l'air toute retournée comme un gant de toilette aujourd'hui ! ...  
*Gaby* : Ouais ! Je m'étais mise à l'entrée du supermarché pour mendier quelques friandises quand j'ai vu que Marcel avait disparu !  






*Lucky* : Hé bé ! ça a du chauffer pour lui !!!! Mpffffffff !  
*Pistache* : Arrête Lucky ! C'est pas parce qu'il racontait partout que, dans une vie antérieure, il avait joué de l'accordéon avec Brel qu'il faut se foutre de sa gueule !  
*Gizmo* : Paraît qu'il avait rencontré une chouette marinière !  
*Pistache* : Une moule ??????  
*Gaby* : Mais non petit con ! Une poilue portugaise qui vivait sur une péniche !  
*Gizmo* : Portugaise ??? Alors elle lui a certainement demandé s'il avait un gros péniche !!! Mpfffff ...  
*Lucky* : Couillu le Marcel ! Déjà que chaton il avait failli se noyer dans son bol d'eau !  
*Mamy Zoë* : Arrêtez bande de jaloux ! Et soyez contents pour lui ... Trouver le grand amour et voguer au fil de l'eau sur le canal ... ça vous les ronge hein !  
*Gizmo* : Ouais ! Mais on est en Belgique ... Alors voguer sous un ciel si triste qu'un canal s'est pendu !  
*Mamy Zoë* : Justement ... C'est peut-être son dernier hommage au grand Jacques !  
*Lucky, Pistache et Gizmo* : ​


----------



## Jura39 (2 Février 2022)

Jura: Tu fais quoi ici
Le Chat : Il cherche Marcel
Jura : C'est pas toi Marcel , c'est qui marcel  ?
Le chat :Bah tu connais pas la chanson ?
Jura : Non
Le chat : Ecoute


----------



## thebiglebowsky (4 Février 2022)

La colère gronde ... ...






*PREAVIS DE GREVE*

Notre syndichat a décrété une grève générale prenant cours le 8 février prochain pour une durée indéterminée.
En cause, une réduction conséquente de notre ration journalière de croquettes ...
L'argumentation de notre humain visant à nous faire supporter une quote-part dans l'augmentation de sa facture d'énergie n'a pas été retenue.
Dès lors, nous nous abstiendrons de toutes activités photographiques, commerciales ou marketing durant toute la durée de la grève.
Le syndichat fournira à toutes et tous un pack de survie comprenant notamment un complément de croquettes et un ensemble de calicots et banderoles pour les prochaines manifestations.
Les poilus français nous assurent ce jour de leur soutien indéfectible.
------------------------------

*Poilec* : Ho les gars ! quand est-ce qu'on mange ??? 
*Lucky et Pistache* : Ta gueule Poilec ... on n'a même pas encore commencé la grève ! 

*Moi *: Je sens qu'il y en a qui vont se taper un mois de vacances dans le Jura question de leur remettre les idées en place !  ​


----------



## aCLR (4 Février 2022)

_— Dites les matous wallons ?! Si vous cherchez un griffox* pour vos manifs, faites-moi signe ! On s’ennuie sévère ces temps-ci ! Hi hi hi !_



​

* alternative féline du black bloc


----------



## Toum'aï (5 Février 2022)

Pirouette : solidarichat avec les poilus belges, je peux faire Grrrouuurrr ! Chrrrrr ! et donner des coups de griffes.​


----------



## Romuald (5 Février 2022)

Miss Radasse : chuis trop vieille pour ces cUnneries, ranafout', laissez moi dormir


----------



## Jura39 (5 Février 2022)

Chat'lu  
Je squatte le soleil de Jura 





​


----------



## thebiglebowsky (6 Février 2022)

*Lucky* : Bon les gars ! On en est où avec la logistique pour la grève qui débute demain ?
*Poilec* : Nos amis français seront présents, on a les banderoles, un mégaphone, un kilo de fricadelles, des rations de croquettes, 10 litres d'eau de thon, quelques pavés dépareillés, 2 matraques prêtées par nos potes infiltrés de la brigade canine, 1 barrière nadar d'occasion ... Par contre, léger problème pour les gilets .. 
*Lucky* : Quoi les gilets ?  ... On ne peut pas faire une manif sans les gilets !!!!!  
*Poilec* : Euh ! On en a, mais ils sont roses ...  ... C'est Pistache qui s'en est occupé !  
*Pistache* : Bin quoi ? y'en avait plus de jaunes ... En plus, j'ai eu le choix entre 50 gilets roses ou 50 chemises brunes ... J'ai pris les gilets roses ... c'est quand même plus marrant !!!! 
*Lucky* : Ah ouais ... T'as bien fait ! En plus, les roses ça fait plus gai ! mpffffffff ! 
*Pistache* : Et comment on va bloquer le rond-point avec UNE barrière nadar ????
*Gizmo* : T'en fais pas ! On couchera Mamy Zoë sur le tarmac pour bloquer l'entrée du rond-point ... Avec son gilet rose, elle sera bien visible et si, malheureusement, elle se fait spotcher, on pourra crier au complot et au scandale ... Tout bon pour nous ça ! 
*Pistache* : Et vous avez pensé aux éventuelles brutalités policières ??? 
*Gizmo* : C'est prévu aussi ! On a mis les poilus français en début de cortège ... Ils ont l'habitude eux ! 
*Lucky* : Bien ! Bien ! 
*Pistache* : De toutes façons on n'a pas le choix ... Soit la manif est un succès, soit on se retrouve tous dans le Jura ! Et je ne sais pas, mais vous avez vu le pauvre poilu avec sa fourrure de compète et la neige dans le fond ??? 
*Gizmo* : Ouais ! Pire que le goulag ! 
*Lucky* : Allez les gars ! Courage ! Demain ce sera notre "grand soir" ..... ​


----------



## Romuald (6 Février 2022)

Miss Radasse : N'oubliez pas de me raconter !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (6 Février 2022)

Romuald a dit:


> Miss Radasse : N'oubliez pas de me raconter !​








*Lucky* : T'en fais pas Miss, on te racontera tout demain soir ... Merci pour ton soutien !  
*Gizmo* : Elle est belle Miss Radasse !   ... C'est peut-être ma maman !!!  
*Pistache* : ça y est ! Il recommence !!!  
*Mamy Zoë* : Mais laisse ce petit tranquille !  ... Sa maman l'a abandonné à sa naissance !  
*Lucky* : OK ! C'est triste, mais il a trouvé une Mamy !  
*Mamy Zoë *:  ...  
_(Mais on ne sait jamais ... Une photo pour toi, Miss !   )_

Gizmo
​


----------



## Romuald (6 Février 2022)

Miss Radasse : Mon petit Gizmo, désolée, mais mon humain m'a adoptée à la SPA, et la-bas, quand on y entre on a peut-être la chance de vivre, par contre ils t'enlèvent la possibilité d'avoir des enfants.
Moi : peut-être, mais vu les fugues que tu te tapes à chaque printemps, je me demande si tu l'as bien compris.
Elle : bien sur, j'ai compris que je pouvais courir le guilledou sans risque !
Moi : évidemment, vu comme ça...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (7 Février 2022)

*LES NOUVELLES DU JOUR

Lucky* :  ... Bon ! ça a mal débuté ce matin !  
Le début de la manif était prévu à 10 H ! Mais Mamy Zoë avait compris 8 H ...
Alors, en pleine heure de pointe, elle a enfilé son gilet rose et est allée se coucher en plein milieu du rond-point dans un concert de klaxons rageurs !  
Et, ça n'a pas raté ! 10 minutes après, la camionnette de la fourrière est arrivée et ils ont voulu embarquer Mamy zoë manu militari !
Immédiatement, les 3 potes français du "griffox" - sont courageux, ces poilus - sont intervenus, suivis de Gizmo et se sont interposés pour empêcher l'embarquement !
Mais, malgré une séance de catkwando et de "doubles pattes retournées" homériques, tout le monde s'est fait embarquer et ce n'est qu'à l'intervention diplomatique (et payante !   ) de notre humain qu'ils ont été libérés !  
Bilan : 2 blessés légers (Gizmo s'est cassé une dent en crevant un pneu) et une queue prise dans la portière - mais, je vous rassure, ce n'est pas celle de notre humain ... mpfffffff !!!!   _(pas de danger de ce côté-là !)_
Pour la suite des événements, on a décidé à l'unanimité de faire un "sit in" de 11H à 13H devant la friterie !  
Après ... ... on verra !
On vous tiendra au courant !






​


----------



## aCLR (7 Février 2022)

— Le syndichat appelle à la grève !?
— Et ?!
— Et… À défaut de bloquer un rond-point, je squatte ton outil de travail !?
— Tu m’empêches de travailler en somme…
— C’est ça ou je t’envoie le griffox !?



​


----------



## thebiglebowsky (7 Février 2022)

*LES NOUVELLES DU SOIR

Lucky* : La manif s'est terminée à 18 H ... Ouf !  
On a été interviewés par la presse locale au sujet du nombre de participants ! D'après le syndichat on était 150 et d'après la police ... 3 ... En fait on était 9 ...  
Au départ on était 12 mais on en a perdu 3 en route ...  
D'abord Ponpon le chartreux qui s'est "étranglé" durant le sit in de la friterie en se goinfrant de boulets sauce lapin ... On a du arrêter la manif pour le conduire chez le véto !
Ensuite, ce fut le tour de Pistache, emmené par la police pour détention illégale d'herbe à chats ! On vient de le récupérer au poste ! Il paraît que ce serait Kiwi la satonne qui l'aurait dénoncé - J'ai toujours dit de ne pas faire confiance aux chinois !  
Et pour finir, on a du conduire Mamy Zoë aux urgences ... Ayant une phobie des auto-pompes, elle s'était aspergée de produits imperméabilisants pour godasses dans le but de protéger sa fourrure ... résultat : choc anaphylactique et hop aux urgences ... Elle vient d'en sortir ! Comment peut-on imaginer qu'ils allaient sortir une armada d'auto-pompes pour quelques malheureux poilus ... un petit seau d'eau aurait suffi !  
 ... Mais oublions nos petits soucis ... Ce soir on bamboche avec nos amis français car, au-delà de tous nos problèmes, c'est l'amitié qui prime !!!!  
A votre santé amis poilus ! ​


----------



## thebiglebowsky (8 Février 2022)

*Mamy Zoë* : Je suis triste pour notre humain ce matin ...  
Je vous raconte : Notre humain s'est proposé gentiment de reconduire nos amis français à la frontière ce matin !
On est donc tous partis (à 12 poilus) dans son Tepee et Gizmo a eu l'idée de faire une mauvaise blague en ce sens qu'il avait confectionné une pancarte sur laquelle il avait écrit "HELP" et qu'il agitait à la fenêtre dès qu'il voyait un véhicule de police !  
Et ça n'a pas raté ... on s'est fait arrêter à la frontière !!!  
*Le policier* : Bonjour Monsieur ! Et alors ? on s'amuse bien avec sa petite pancarte ? On fait un trafic de matous ?
*L'humain* : Mais non ! Ce sont eux qui ont fabriqué cette pancarte pour me faire une blague !
*Le policier* : Des chats qui fabriquent une pancarte et qui savent écrire ??? Vous vous foutez de nous là ! 
*L'humain* : Et bien, demandez leur !!!!
*Le policier* : Parce qu'en plus ils parlent !!!!!  ... Allez ! Contrôle de détection de substances illicites et consultation expresse chez un psy ! Non mais !  
*Mamy Zoë* : Il est revenu 2 H après ... Et c'est là que j'ai eu la mauvaise idée de vouloir avouer en disant : "Oui, Monsieur le policier, c'est nous qui avons eu l'idée de la pancarte !" ... 
Alors le policier s'est écrié : "Et ventriloque en plus ...  ... Allez dégagez !!!!!!  
-------------------------
Résultat : On s'est tapés 3 kms à pattes pour rentrer et maintenant il nous fait la gueule !  ​


----------



## Toum'aï (8 Février 2022)

Gribouille : dis-moi Ulysse, je crois que nos amis poilus belges sont entrain de réussir leur mission. 
Ulysse : leur mission ? Quelle mission ? 
Gribouille : celle de faire tourner chèvre Zebig... 
Ulysse : ha oui, et le faire enfermer en hôpital psychiatrique... 
Gribouille : et ça commence à marcher, au commissariat de police il a admis que ses poilus savent parler et écrire comme les humains ! 
Ulysse : j'ai hâte que la mission réussisse pour aller les voir et enfin goûter à leur herbe à chat et vider des bidons de jus de thon... 
Moi : dites-donc vous deux, qu'est-ce que vous complotez encore ? 


Gribouille et Ulysse : ça va marcher aussi pour Toum'aï, car lui il parle en miaous... ​


----------



## thebiglebowsky (8 Février 2022)

*Moi* : Mamy Zoë ... l'image de la bonté et de la compassion ...  ...  
*Gizmo* : Mwouais ! ça l'a pas empêchée de m'attraper par la peau du cou et de me plaquer au sol ce matin !  
*Moi* : parce que tu l'avais mérité, p'tit con !  
*Gizmo* : ​


----------



## Jura39 (9 Février 2022)

A vendre ou donner
frais de porc gratuit


----------



## thebiglebowsky (10 Février 2022)

Jura39 a dit:


> A vendre ou donner
> frais de porc gratuit​







*Lucky* : Allons-y les gars ... Il est prêt à craquer !!!! 
*Pistache* : Ouais !  ... Reste plus qu'à lui en envoyer 3 autres pour l'achever ! 
*Lucky* : Je prépare l'annonce à publier dans le journal du Jura ! Dans le style :

_Vacances de rêve dans le Jura
Reste 3 places gratuites dans une propriété de prestige
Hébergement garanti, croquettes à volonté et table en teck sur la terrasse
(Voir photos ci-dessus)
Amenez vos copains et copines pour la Saint Valentin
S'adresser sur place chez Jura39_

*Pistache* : Super ! On va cartonner !!!! ​


----------



## Jura39 (10 Février 2022)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Voir la pièce jointe 254657
> 
> 
> *Lucky* : Allons-y les gars ... Il est prêt à craquer !!!!
> ...


Jura : hé Lucky , j'ai une question
Il faut combien de chat pour faire un beau manteau pour femme ?
Venez aussi , je vous invite ​


----------



## patxito (10 Février 2022)

*Image trop grande. Merci de respecter les règles*
Une vraie mamie à chats ce Jura…


----------



## Jura39 (10 Février 2022)

Baron :
me voila
coucou , en vacances dans le Jura


----------



## thebiglebowsky (11 Février 2022)

Jura39 a dit:


> Baron :
> me voila
> coucou , en vacances dans le Jura​







*Lucky* : Tidju ! Il est revenu ...  ... Après le trafic honteux d'herbe à chats frelatée, le trafic de fourrure, le voilà qui se lance dans le porno !!!!   En plus, il a l'air content de lui avec sa langue qui dépasse !  
L'indécence portée à son paroxysme !!!!!  
*Mamy Zoë* : Mais que fait la modération ???? Y'a des chatons qui regardent !!!!!  
Et tout ça sous la photo classe et sympa du bichon de Patxito ! 
*Pistache* : Il nous nargue ... Qu'on le bannisse à vie !  
*Gizmo* : Un petit stage chez Zouma peut-être ? ​


----------



## Moonwalker (11 Février 2022)

Jura39 a dit:


> frais de porc gratuit


Ça devient cochon.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (11 Février 2022)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Ça devient cochon.







*Pistache* : Pffffff ! Tous des lubriques ces clébards ! 
Quand ils ne se frottent pas sur les jambes de leurs humains, ils exhibent leur matos devant tout le monde !
Nous, les poilus, on partouze discrètement sur les toits et on va sur des sites de chattes mais on n'emmerde personne !  
*Gizmo* : Ouais ! ... _(euh ! Tu me passeras les adresses des sites de chattes ???  )
------------------------
Neyres me signale qu'il a du ranimer 3 de ses chatons à cause de Baron !   _​


----------



## thebiglebowsky (12 Février 2022)

*Mamy Zoë* : Pistache ! Arrête de te foutre de la gueule de Baron !!!!!  
C'est peut-être pas de sa faute si sa langue dépasse ! ​


----------



## Jura39 (12 Février 2022)

Baron: èh les sacs à puces 
Je viens de regarder et vous ne m'avez toujours pas donné mon pognon 
J'vais finir par sévir


----------



## thebiglebowsky (12 Février 2022)

*Lucky* : Sacré culot le baron !  Elle venait d'où ton herbe à chats ? De Tchernobyl ?
On a failli perdre Pistache ... Il a été tellement radio-activé qu'il en est devenu vert fluorescent à un point tel que notre humain s'en est servi de lampe de chevet pendant 1 semaine !   
*Gizmo* : En plus il a perdu sa fourrure pendant 3 mois, le pauvre :





© DuncanLPP ... Merci ! 

*Lucky* : Et tu voudrais qu'on te paie ???? 
Estime toi heureux qu'on ne te demande pas de dédommagement ! Vieil arnaqueur !!!! ​


----------



## thebiglebowsky (14 Février 2022)

*Lucky* : Salut Grigri ! Qu'est-ce que tu fais par ici ? 
*Grigri* : Pfffff ! J'ai personne pour fêter la Saint-Valentin ...  ... Je peux rester avec vous ?
*Lucky* : Avec plaisir ! Justement, notre humain prépare le dîner pour ce soir : croquettes au poulet en forme de coeur, steak végétarien style souris, catisfactions en dessert et jus de thon à volonté ! 
*Grigri* : Euh ! Il y aura une "touche féminine" ??? 
*Lucky* : Pffff ! Non ! Mamy Zoë et Gaby participent à une soirée de danse country ! 
On sera 6 - Pistache, Poilec, Ponpon, Gizmo, toi et moi + notre humain !
*Grigri* : Et il y aura un spectacle ?
*Pistache* : Ouais !  ... Gizmo va se déguiser en Marylin avec perruque, rouge à vibrisses, robe etc... Et on a préparé le ventilateur pour faire plus vrai !  ... poo poo pidoo ... pffff   ... Quand je pense que Capitaine Gribouille va fêter la Saint Valentin avec son Ulysse ... ça me fout le bourdon !  
*Lucky* : Moi aussi ! 
*Moi *: Allez les gars ! Je sens qu'on va bien se marrer !  ...   ...   _(vivement demain matin)

----------------------------_

_Là-dessus, Bonne Saint Valentin à Toutes et Tous !   _​


----------



## Toum'aï (14 Février 2022)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Quand je pense que Capitaine Gribouille va fêter la Saint Valentin avec son Ulysse








Ulysse tout en pensées : Qu'est-ce qu'il en sait le Zebig ? 

Soupir ​


----------



## Powerdom (14 Février 2022)

Mais vous êtes grave quand même


----------



## aCLR (14 Février 2022)

— Mon Roméo… Pardon, mes Roméo n’ont que faire de la Saint-Valentin !? Tout ce qui les intéresse, c’est mes fesses !? Le reste, je m’y colle !? Et vous savez quoi ?! Je m’en fous !? Tout ce qui compte maintenant c’est mes deux champions de la tétine, Valentine et Valentin, hin hin hin !?


:love:


----------



## thebiglebowsky (17 Février 2022)

*L'HYMNE DES POILUS ! *

*Pistache* : Et si on composait un hymne des poilus ????
*Lucky* : OK ! Chacun une phrase ... sans oublier les rimes et une certaine dignité ! 
*Pistache* : Je commence !
_... Nous sommes les poilus ..._
*Lucky *: ..._Tous unis et tous tous nus_ ...
*Pistache* : ... _L'esprit vif et à l'affût_ ...
*Lucky* : ... _Nous sommes les rois de la rue_ ...

*Gizmo* : ... _Serrés comme les poils du cul_ ... 

*Lucky et Pistache* :  ...   Gizmo ! TU SORS ... IMMEDIATEMENT !!!  
*Gizmo* : Ho les vieux schnocks ! Si on peut même plus rigoler ... 
Pffffff ! Mamy Zoë ...  ... Ils font rien que m'embêter !!!!   
*Lucky et Pistache* : Petit con !!!!! ​


----------



## thebiglebowsky (21 Février 2022)

*Moi* : Salut Gizmo ! T'es revenu plus tôt de l'école aujourd'hui ?  
*Gizmo* : Ouais ! Je me suis bagarré ... j'ai été viré !  
*Lucky* : Personne ne veut jouer avec lui parce qu'ils disent qu'il porte malheur !  
Même son prof lui a dit qu'il avait la scoumoune !  
*Pistache* : Ouais, ils ont tous attrapé le covid dans sa classe ... sauf lui !  
*Lucky* : La scoumoune ! Mais quelle connerie ! 
*Poilec* : Euh ! Gizmo ! Tu peux rester dehors 5 minutes s'il te plaît ?  
*Gizmo* : Bin ouais, pourquoi ?
*Poilec* : Juste le temps qu'on valide notre bulletin de loto ... ...  
*Gizmo* : ​


----------



## thebiglebowsky (26 Février 2022)

*Mamy Zoë* : Pffffff ! Je viens de lire dans "Les poilus internationaux" que Cat Astroff, le fameux DJ "destroy" originaire de Tchernobyl demande l'asile à la Belgique ! C'est triste !  
*Pistache* : Ah ouais ! Je m'en souviens ... C'est celui qui se sert de compteurs Geiger comme boîtes à rythmes et qui mixe avec des cassettes audio ... cool !  
*Mamy Zoë* :   ... Le pauvre ... il est accusé de subversion à cause de son dernier tube inspiré de Boney M !  
*Lucky* : Ah ouais, je connais ... "Rase Poutine" ... On l'écoute en boucles depuis le début de la semaine ! 
*Mamy Zoë *: Faut faire quelque chose !
*Pistache* : J'en ai parlé avec Ponpon le Chartreux ! Il est d'accord pour l'accueillir dans sa radio locale !  
*Ponpon le Chartreux* : Avec plaisir ! Il sera très actif dans notre radio et en plus, il pourra servir d'éclairage d'appoint pour le studio !  
*Gizmo* : Ah ça ! Pour être actif ... il sera très "radio actif" ! Mpfffffffffff !  
*Mamy Zoë, Lucky, Pistache et Ponpon* : Ta gueule Gizmo !  
*Gizmo* : 





​


----------



## thebiglebowsky (26 Février 2022)

*Lucky* : On a oublié de signaler qu'en plus de sa qualité de DJ, Cat Astroff avait tenté de se lancer dans une série d'animation du style "cat kitsch" sur Youtube ... Mais heureusement, il a vite arrêté !!!!! 





​


----------



## thebiglebowsky (28 Février 2022)

*Moi* : Ho la bande de poilus ! J'ai reçu ce matin, à votre nom, un colis contenant une grande matriochka ... C'est quoi ça ???  
*Lucky* : Euh ! On a eu l'idée d'envoyer un colis piégé au "russe" ... 
*Moi* : Un colis piégé ???? 
*Gizmo* : Ouais ! La matriochka a 4 niveaux dont 3 niveaux à gradation de nudité progressive pour appâter le destinataire (enfin ! c'est ce qui était marqué dans la pub) ... et on a eu l'idée de remplacer le 4ième niveau par une petite ogive explosive marquée : "surprise pour ta gueule, Vlad" !  
*Moi *: Bonne idée !  
*Lucky* : Euh ! Pas tellement ! Pistache a eu la mauvaise idée de vouloir, par sécurité, tester le système avant l'envoi ...  
*Moi* : Mon Dieu !!!!   ... Et Pistache dans tout ça ?????  
*Lucky et Gizmo *: ... Justement, on attend qu'il retombe ! mpffffffff !  ​


----------



## thebiglebowsky (3 Mars 2022)

*Moi* : Gizmo ! Je viens d'avoir @Neyres au téléphone !  ... Il paraîtrait que tu aurais piqué un bonnet du soutien-gorge de Louise ... C'est ignoble !!!  
*Gizmo* : Peut-être ! Mais il est vachement confortable ce bonnet !  ... ​


----------



## Jura39 (3 Mars 2022)

Le Chat : Oh que je t'admire Jura39
Jura39: Merci le chat mais tu rentre pas


----------



## thebiglebowsky (4 Mars 2022)

*Lucky* :   ... Hé Pistache ! T'as vu ? Y'a un nouveau matou sur notre territoire ...   ... Et si j'ai bien vu, c'est un "bleu russe" ... Un p... d'espion probablement ! ...  
*Pistache* : Attends ! S'il a une oreille qui manque et la queue roussie, je le connais !  
*Lucky* : Ouais, c'est bien ça !
*Pistache* : C'est Molotov ! Il est gentil ! Il a ouvert un bar à cocktails dans le quartier il y a 15 jours, mais compte tenu de la situation internationale, il travaille surtout à l'export !  
*Lucky* : Ha ! J'en ai entendu parler ... Paraît que son Molotov "spécial" est une tuerie : 1/3 vodcat, 2/3 jus de thon, saupoudrage de caviar et sur demande expresse, une pincée de novitchok ou d'iode ... Et ça t'explose la gueule à la première gorgée !  
*Pistache* : Quel succès ! Faut compter 2 mois pour avoir une réservation !  
*Lucky* : Il a eu le nez fin ! Avec toute la pub qu'il se fait au niveau international sans payer un rond ! ​


----------



## thebiglebowsky (5 Mars 2022)

*Lucky* : Hola bande de poilus ! C'est quoi cette sorte de baudruche jaune que vous tentez d'empêcher de s'envoler en la tenant avec une ficelle !  
*Gizmo* : Euh ! C'est Pistache !!!  
*Lucky* : Pistache !!!!   (je me disais bien que ce "truc" me disait quelque chose !) - Et quoi, Pistache ? Qu'est ce qu'il s'est passé ?  
*Gizmo* : Ce matin on a reçu nos petites combinaisons étanches et anti-radiation et, bien entendu, Pistache a voulu essayer la sienne !
*Lucky* : Ouais ! Et alors ?  
*Gizmo* : On lui avait pourtant dit de ne pas bouffer les restes de cassoulet dans la poubelle du coin !!!! Pfff !
*Lucky* : Je ne comprends toujours pas !  
*Gizmo* : Et bien ... ... il a pété !!!!!! mpfffffff !!!  
*Mamy Zoë* : Le pauvre !!!!! mpfffffff !!!!  
*Lucky* : Les gars, vous êtes navrants !!!! mpffffffff !!! ​


----------



## Jura39 (5 Mars 2022)

Le chat : Je m'en fous
je bouge pas


----------



## thebiglebowsky (8 Mars 2022)

*Gaby* : Bon ! Les amis ! Je vous rappelle que ce soir nous avons la visite de Hagard !  
*Gizmo* : C'est qui Hagard ???  
*Lucky* : Un poilu miséreux, descendant d'un roi viking qui survit en fabriquant des amulettes cousues pattes garantissant la paix dans le monde !   ... ça peut servir, surtout actuellement ! Il habite Roubaix !  
*Gizmo* : Viking ... Roubaix ... Il viendra certainement en train ?
*Pistache* : Et pourquoi en train ? Et pas en drakkar ?
*Gizmo* : Parce que ... l'Hagard du Nord ! mpffffffff !!!  
*Lucky* : J'ai vu sur le web qu'il remplissait ses amulettes avec une poudre noire spéciale et qu'il dansait autour en gueulant : "Poudre magique ... très efficace ... très magique" ...  
*Pistache* : Et s'il nous emmerde, on l'enverra chez Molotov ... prendre un cocktail dans la gueule !   
*Gizmo* : ça risque d'être une rencontre ... explosive ! ​


----------



## loustic (8 Mars 2022)

Hagard demande aux poilus de dire à toute vitesse et répéter ceci :

Cherchez ce chat chez ce cher Serge !

*Ici ce sont les animaux de compagnie qui parlent, photo à l'appui. Tu n'as pas un pingouin dans ton igloo ?*


----------



## loustic (8 Mars 2022)

Mille excuses !
Je ne recommencerai plus...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (10 Mars 2022)

*Pistache* : Les humains sont définitivement cons et cruels ... Toutes ces guerres pour des histoires d'ego et de territoires ...  
*Moi* :  ... Parce que vous les poilus, vous ne défendez pas vos territoires ??? ... 
*Lucky* : Bien sûr que oui ! Avant, c'était à coups de "doubles pattes retournées" dans la gueule, mais maintenant on est devenus pacifiques !   
*Pistache* : Ouais ! Maintenant on utilise des phéromones de tigres de Sibérie ... Un petit coup de spray chaque matin aux 4 coins de notre territoire et on a une paix royale !  
*Moi* : Des phéromones de tigres de Sibérie ?  
*Lucky* : C'est ça ! Même qu'on se parfume avec ...   ... C'est Molotov qui les importe - 25 croquettes pour 5 ml ... Plus cher que le n° 5 mais plus efficace !  
*Pistache* : Ah si on pouvait inventer des phéromones d'intelligence pour les humains, le monde serait merveilleux ! ​


----------



## thebiglebowsky (11 Mars 2022)

​


thebiglebowsky a dit:


> *Pistache* : Ouais ! Maintenant on utilise des phéromones de tigres de Sibérie ... Un petit coup de spray chaque matin aux 4 coins de notre territoire et on a une paix royale !
> *Moi* : Des phéromones de tigres de Sibérie ? ​






*Grigri* : C'est bien tout ça les gars ! Mais vous ne dites rien au sujet des dommages collatéraux ! 
*Pistache* :   ... Tu veux parler de Minoutje, le vieux poilu bruxellois qui s'est écroulé, victime d'un arrêt cardiaque à l'entrée de notre territoire, la patte sur le coeur en s'écriant : "Godverdomme ! ça est un p.... de tigre de Sibérie une fois !" ...  
*Grigri *: Ouais ! Et aussi du fait que vous ne pouvez plus entrer dans un troquet ou un magasin sans causer une panique générale et des fuites à pattes raccourcies dans tous les sens !  
*Pistache* : T'as raison ! Maintenant, j'évite de me parfumer avant de sortir !  
*Gizmo* : Pas moi ! C'est trop marrant ! ​


----------



## aCLR (12 Mars 2022)

— Dis ?!
— Hum…
— On fait quoi si ça pète ?!
— On se cache là-dessous pardi !?
— …​


----------



## thebiglebowsky (12 Mars 2022)

aCLR a dit:


> — Dis ?!​— Hum…​— On fait quoi si ça pète ?!​— On se cache là-dessous pardi !?​— …​







*Lucky* : Hep les chatons !!!! ... Par ici ! En plus, j'ai des provisions ! ​


----------



## thebiglebowsky (13 Mars 2022)

*Fifi* : Bon ! Les poilus ! Faut qu'on mette les choses au point ! Marre de vous entendre brailler comme des possédés à chaque fois que vous rentrez de chez Ponpon - en plus, vous empestez le jus de thon frelaté et la croquette avariée ... 
Tu t'es vu Gizmo ... T'as vomi sur tes santiags - et à propos, les santiags c'est 2 ou 4, mais pas 3 ... t'es ridicule !  
*Gizmo* : Euh Fifi ! On n'oublie pas que tu étais la meilleure copine de Groovy  et on t'a déjà proposé de sortir avec nous ! Et pour les santiags, désolé, mais j'en ai que 3 ...  
*Fifi *: Chez Ponpon, c'est interdit aux clébards et en plus, c'est un endroit de perdition ! 
*Pistache* : Ouais ! On t'a même acheté un déguisement de poilu (d'accord, il est rose ! Mais il était soldé !)... reste qu'à cacher ta truffe, ajouter quelques vibrisses, t'apprendre le catwalk et c'est plié !!!!!
*Gizmo* : Euh les gars, c'est chez Ponpon qu'on va, pas chez Michou ! mpffffff !  
*Pistache* : rôôôô !  
*Fifi *: pffffffffff ! ​


----------



## aCLR (13 Mars 2022)

— Dis !?​— Oui ?!​— Je peux avoir une santiag ?!​— Non !? Et où as-tu entendu ça d’ailleurs ?!​— Pour faire comme Gizmo…​— Alors… Déjà ! Tu es dans la cuisine et pas au rayon chaussures ! Et ensuite ça n’existe pas pour les chatons !​— Ah !? Ça se mange pas les santiags ?!​— Non !​— Du coup…​— T’oublies !?​— … _(sniff)_​


​


----------



## thebiglebowsky (16 Mars 2022)

*Mamy Zoë* : Je veux faire "influenceuse" ... Qu'est ce que vous en pensez ???? 
*Lucky, Pistache et Gizmo* (en choeur !) : Commence par mettre 2 saucisses Zwan à la place de tes lèvres ... Ce sera un bon début ! 
*Mamy Zoë* : ​


----------



## AppleTogetherLovely (18 Mars 2022)

Mamie Zoë pourrais je me joindre à toi sur Insta ?
J'ai loupé mon casse-dalle de midi, elle a filé dessous, résultat il me faudrait des ronds pour quelques croquettes. J'ai les crocs !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (20 Mars 2022)

AppleTogetherLovely a dit:


> Mamie Zoë pourrais je me joindre à toi sur Insta ?








*Mamy Zoë* : Avec plaisir !   On pourrait même s'associer pour publier des trucs sur la mode féline !
Gros marché à prendre ! Ma copine a fait fortune en ouvrant un site dédié aux clébards beagles (attention : j'ai dis "beagles" et pas "beatles" ... ) - En plus, elle ne vendait qu'un produit : des rouges à lièvres pour la chasse !   ... des milliers elle en a vendu, j'te dis !!!! ​


----------



## aCLR (20 Mars 2022)

— Quand je s’rai grand…​— Hum ?!​— Je serai Barbenoire !​— Si tu le dis !​

​


----------



## AppleTogetherLovely (20 Mars 2022)

Insta...Insta...J'y suis déjà
Rien qu'avec ma gueule d'ange, je reçois une poignée de croquettes par "like" et sans rouge à lièvre !


----------



## aCLR (20 Mars 2022)

— Ne lui dites pas qu’il confond avec Barbebleue…​— Quoi ?!​— Non rien j’te cause pas Barbenoire…​

​


----------



## AppleTogetherLovely (21 Mars 2022)

Miousss Miam !
C'est qu'il y a de sacrées jolies Minette, ici

Pour une date ? 
Quel est vos' ptit-nom sur Instamiouss ?


----------



## patlek (22 Mars 2022)

çà fait un petit moment que j' ai pas vu Minou1

Par contre, je viens de croiser Minou2...

Moi= Non mais, regarde toi là... Il y a vraiment du laisser aller là! t' es le parfait clodo!!!







Minou2= RRrrhhaaa... cccoooooll man....;profite du soleil...

moi: MMMmmmrrrrrrrrrrrrrr....

Minou2= hey, man!! t'aurais pas un peu d'herbe à chat ??

Moi= Non mais!, tu m' as vu??!!! 

Minou2 Rrrhhaaaaa; t'es pas cool man.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (22 Mars 2022)

patlek a dit:


> Minou2= hey, man!! t'aurais pas un peu d'herbe à chat ??​







*Gizmo* : Salut mec ! OK pour t'échanger une Leffe contre 5 g d'herbe à chats ! Et en cadeau, je te donne une santiag que j'ai en trop !  
Et comme disait Mike Brant, toujours prêt à s'éclater : "Leffe moi t'aimer ... Toute une nuiiiittttt !" .. .. ​


----------



## AppleTogetherLovely (23 Mars 2022)

Qui veut de l'herbe à chat ?
J'en ai tout un champs.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (26 Mars 2022)

*Pistache* : Ho Lucky ! Pas trop dur la piste d'obstacles ???  
*Lucky* : Vos gueules ! Je m'entraîne !  
*Pistache* : Pffffff ! Depuis qu'il a été admis "chat policier" dans la brigade des moeurs, il attrape la grosse tête ! 
*Gizmo* : Ouais, mais c'est quand même lui qui a fait tomber Jura pour trafic de fourrures ... Jura se servait du forum pour appâter de pauvres poilus squatteurs ... il les droguaient et le lendemain matin, ils se retrouvaient nus, sans fourrures et à la rue ! 
*Pistache* : Mais c'est ignoble ! Que fait la pelisse ???? mpfffffff !  ...  
*Gizmo* : Justement ! C'est Lucky qui, après une enquête minutieuse et circonstanciée l'a dénoncé, et depuis, il a disparu ! 
*Pistache* : Moi j'avais demandé un poste dans la brigade des stups, mais j'ai été recalé ! 
*Gizmo* : Recalé ????? 
*Pistache* : Ouais ... positif à l'herbe à chats ! ​


----------



## aCLR (27 Mars 2022)

— C’est ça une santiag ?
— …​

​


----------



## aCLR (27 Mars 2022)

— Ça te dit de jouer aux idéogrammes ?!​— Aux idiots quoi ?!​— Aux idéogrammes nounouille !?​— Connais pas !? Comment qu’on joue ?!​— C’est simple ! Je te saute dessus pendant que le grand qui fait peur nous prend en photo. Et zou ! La paréidolie fera le reste !​— La parade d’Élodie quoi ?!​— Pffff…  Attention c’est parti !?​— Aïe !?​

​


----------



## thebiglebowsky (27 Mars 2022)

aCLR a dit:


> — C’est ça une santiag ?​— …​







*Gizmo* : rôôô Pitchoune ! Tu me fends le coeur, petit !  (avé l'accent) 
On va tous se cotiser pour t'offrir une paire de santiags ... on a justement une commande groupée qui part ce soir au Texas (on commande directement au Texas pour profiter de la promo : 5 paires achetées, un flingue gratuit !  )
Faut juste que tu me dises si tu préfères "pattes avant" ou "pattes arrières" -  nous, pour la danse country on préfère "pattes arrières" ... mais tu fais comme tu veux !  
Bisous Pitchoune !!!! ​


----------



## aCLR (27 Mars 2022)

— Les enfants ?! On vient s’entraîner au jeu du départ !?​— Déjà ?!​— Non mais ça approche !​— …​

​


----------



## aCLR (28 Mars 2022)

— Et ça !? C’est-y une santiag ?!
— …​


​


----------



## boninmi (28 Mars 2022)

Tigrette: - Je vois des nouveaux nés par ici. Est-ce que les fantômes sont admis ? Je suis décédée depuis quelques années après avoir donné beaucoup de bonheur à mes humains, parents, enfants, petits enfants.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (28 Mars 2022)

boninmi a dit:


> Tigrette: - Je vois des nouveaux nés par ici. Est-ce que les fantômes sont admis ?








*Swiffer* : Salut Tigrette ! Je suis aussi au paradis des chats, mais ça ne m'empêche pas de revenir ici avec mon pote Groovy ...






*Groovy* : Ouais ! On est arrivés tous les deux au bout de nos neuf vies et maintenant on se repose ... Avec Swiffer on est libres d'aller où on veut quand on veut et surtout, tant qu'on est pas oubliés, on n'est pas vraiment morts ! 
*Swiffer* : Et on fait même des blagues ... C'est nous qui avons piqué la 4ième santiag de Gizmo et on s'amuse à faire peur à Pistache, de temps en temps ! 
*Groovy* : Si tu nous refiles ton numéro de nuage, on viendra te rendre visite ! A bientôt Tigrette ! 

--------------------------------
*Moi*_ : Purée ! Rien qu'à poster ces photos ici, j'en ai encore les larmes aux yeux !  _​


----------



## AppleTogetherLovely (28 Mars 2022)

Tigrette, Swiffer, Groovy...snif,
OK c'est lundi, ce n'est pas la fête !

Mais là ça me mouche, Miaouss
Je vais pleurer dans la première santiag qui traîne !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (29 Mars 2022)

*Pistache* :   ... Salut Mandou ! Qu'est-ce qu'il se passe ? Pourquoi tu titubes et que tu zigzagues comme ça sur le trottoir ???  
*Cat Mandou* : Pfffffff ! Tais toi ! ... Je viens d'utiliser mon nouveau moulin à prières reçu hier du Tibet ! ... Le top du top avec moteur électrique, écran incorporé et tout et tout !!!  
Pistache : Ouais ... Et alors ?  
*Cat Mandou* : Doit y avoir un problème ... Le moulin reste fixe et c'est toi qui tourne autour !  
*Pistache* : Ah ouais ... chiant ça !!!!  
*Cat Mandou* : ​


----------



## thebiglebowsky (30 Mars 2022)

*AVIS DE RECHERCHE

Baron*

_Surnommé le "parrain du Jura"_

Recherché pour trafic d'herbe à chats, trafic de fourrures et traite ignoble de félidés

Dernier domicile connu : Jura

Signes distinctifs :  euh ! Le truc rouge ... voir photo !  

Récompense : 200 croquettes





© Jura39

Lucky, Commissaire en chef de la brigade féline des moeurs nous communique les informations complémentaires suivantes :






L'individu recherché est dangereux et soupçonné de divers trafics odieux et de prises d'otages.
Il accompagne probablement son complice humain et ils ont été tous deux repérés près de la frontière suisse déguisés, l'un en vache Milka et l'autre en marmotte.
On les repérera aisément : une vache Milka ne porte jamais de montre suisse et une marmotte ne tire jamais la langue en continu.
D'autrepart, son complice humain porterait un tatouage "banned" dans le dos
Pour toute information complémentaire, merci de nous contacter ici-même.



​


----------



## AppleTogetherLovely (30 Mars 2022)

- Le Baron de la drogue est en cavale ?
en Suisse ? 

Commissaire Lucky, Sur ?
	

		
			
		

		
	






Je peux faire un tour aux Caraïbes, parce qu'il fait moins froid !
Il est recherché ? sa mise à prix est de 200 croquettes ?


----------



## aCLR (1 Avril 2022)

​— Et ça ?! Et ça ?! Et ça ?!​— Hum​— C’est un santiag ?! C’est une santiag ?! C’est une santiag ?!​— …​




​


----------



## Toum'aï (1 Avril 2022)

Hé chaton, ce que tu as trouvé c'est une Santiag d'agriculteur... 
Moi j'ai beau chercher, j'en trouve pas. 
Mais une souris, j'ai ! ​


----------



## thebiglebowsky (1 Avril 2022)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Hé chaton, ce que tu as trouvé c'est une Santiag d'agriculteur... ​








Gizmo : pfffff ! Tout juste bonnes à danser "la bourrée" avec des cochons auvergnats ! 
Pour la danse country, la vraie ! ... c'est ça, THE santiags !   :



​


----------



## aCLR (2 Avril 2022)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Hé chaton, ce que tu as trouvé c'est une Santiag d'agriculteur...






​
— Tu vois bien que c’est une santiag !?
— Non ! C’est une botte en caoutchouc !
— Nan… Gribouille a dit que c’était une santiag !?
— Oui mais non ! Il s’est moqué de toi… Tu es encore un peu jeune pour lire entre les lignes !
— Noooon… Il a même dit que c’était une santiag d’agriculteur ! Du coup, je me pose une question… C’est ça que vous faites avec Médor ? Vous êtes agriculteurs ?!
— …​


 ​


----------



## patlek (2 Avril 2022)

aCLR a dit:


> Il a même dit que c’était une santiag d’agriculteur !



Je vais demander a mes voisines...






Des vaches baba cool...

"Hé mec, t' aurais pas du foin??"


----------



## Toum'aï (2 Avril 2022)

aCLR a dit:


> *Il* a même dit que


C'est pas Gribouille, c'est moi Pirouette... 
Et puis on est des filles...


----------



## aCLR (2 Avril 2022)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Et puis on est des filles...







— Appelez-moi iel !
— …​



​


----------



## AppleTogetherLovely (3 Avril 2022)

- iel...iel ! 

ah oui moi aussi je voudrais du miel sur ma tartine mais pas trop, j'ai les moustaches qui collent après et adieu les bonbons !


----------



## patxito (3 Avril 2022)

Tous ces chats, ça me fatigue...

Baron, vient faire une sieste avec moi !


----------



## PetitSuisse (4 Avril 2022)

Bonsoir patxito

Il est superbe , il à quel âge ?
​


----------



## patxito (4 Avril 2022)

PetitSuisse a dit:


> Bonsoir patxito
> 
> Il est superbe , il à quel âge ?
> ​


Il a déjà 17 ans, malheureusement.


----------



## PetitSuisse (5 Avril 2022)

patxito a dit:


> Il a déjà 17 ans, malheureusement.


Il est très beau 
il me fait penser à une pub " je sais plus la quelle "


----------



## touba (11 Avril 2022)

Venez on part tous chez Papy croquettes en bus !


----------



## aCLR (11 Avril 2022)

— Tu crois qu’il y aura un santiag là où je vais ?!
— On dit une santiag !?
— Hum… Tu crois qu’il y aura une santiag là où je vais ?!
— Ça marche par deux les santiags !?
— Hum… Tu crois qu’il y aura une paire de santiags là où je vais ?!
— Je sais pas !?
— Ce sera la surprise alors !?
— Comme tu dis…


----------



## thebiglebowsky (12 Avril 2022)

*Mamy Zoë* : Bon vent les moussaillons et profitez bien de vos 9 vies !  
Revenez ici quand vous le voulez ... Vous serez toujours les bienvenus !   
Et pour les santiags, contactez Gizmo ! C'est notre spécialiste ! ​


----------



## thebiglebowsky (12 Avril 2022)

​


touba a dit:


> Venez on part tous chez Papy croquettes en bus !​








*Pistache* :  ... T'es le bienvenu, chaton !  
Mais, si c'est un voyage organisé, vérifie quand même que Albert n'a pas réservé !  
Si c'est le cas, tu risques de finir en casse-croûte durant le voyage !   
En attendant, je préfère rester prudent et ... caché !  
Tiens nous au courant ! ​


----------



## touba (12 Avril 2022)

Albert a trop peur de finir en santiags... Il sera pas du voyage !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (16 Avril 2022)

*DECLARATION OFFICIELLE DU CIP (Comité International des Poilus)*

Il nous revient, en parcourant la presse française, qu'une candidate à l'élection présidentielle dont nous tairons le nom par souci de discrétion, se sert lâchement de poilus innocents dans le cadre de sa campagne électorale pour augmenter sa popularité.

Nous dénonçons ce procédé indigne utilisant des otages innocents à des fins personnelles et, au nom du CIP, nous déposerons une plainte circonstanciée dans les prochaines heures.

Chacun se doit de savoir que les poilus sont neutres et apolitiques _(même si, parfois, ce sont des opportunistes nés -  - ndlr)_

Fin de communiqué

*Moi* : J'admire votre discrétion !  - Chapeau les gars !!! 

​


----------



## touba (16 Avril 2022)

Déclaration officielle de *Anti* : _Je suis d'accord avec le communiqué du CIP, les poilus qui font miaou ne doivent pas être récupérés politiquement. Les poilus qui font miaou ne doivent servir qu'à faire faire de l'exercice aux poilus qui font ouaf !_


----------



## patlek (18 Avril 2022)

J' ai retrouvé le chien à Jura39, il a pécho un (gros) lapin!!









						Qui a volé Schmoutzi, la mascotte du marché de Pâques de Colmar ?
					

Dans la nuit de vendredi à samedi, un lapin géant des Flandres a disparu du marché de Pâques organisé à Colmar, dans le Haut-Rhin




					www.20minutes.fr


----------



## thebiglebowsky (20 Avril 2022)

patlek a dit:


> J' ai retrouvé le chien à Jura39, il a pécho un (gros) lapin!!








*Gizmo* : Arffff ! Tu vois déjà ce petit "snotneus" (_mot en bruxellois signifiant "gamin de merde" - ndlr_) de Baron s'attaquer à une bestiole qui fait 10 x son poids, langue comprise ?  
Non ! C'est le Juju qui avait besoin d'une pelisse bien chaude pour passer du Jura au Grand Est tout en restant incognito ! Tout ça pour brouiller les pistes !  
*Lucky* : ce qui m'inquiète, c'est qu'il se rapproche doucement de la Belgique ... J'espère qu'il ne va pas venir squatter chez nous et réclamer les 50 croquettes d'herbe à chats qu'on lui doit !  
*Pistache* : Pas de danger, on n'a pas de table en teck, nous ! ​


----------



## thebiglebowsky (24 Avril 2022)

*Iris* : Salut les matous ! Je m'appelle Iris ... Je suis une nouvelle squatteuse en attendant que mes humains reviennent de vacances ... Ils m'ont dit que je serai bien avec vous pour quelques jours !  
*Gizmo* : Bienvenue Iris ! C'est 20 croquettes par jour pour la pension complète ... payables d'avance ! (et à moi !) 
*Lucky, Pistache et Gaby* (ex-doudou ) :   Euh Gizmo ! Et l'hospitalité légendaire des poilus, tu connais pas ?  
Bienvenue Iris ! Tu es ici chez toi ... Ce soir on va fêter ton arrivée avec un petit coup de jus de thon, des croquettes au saumon et une aubade de Poilec le breton !  
*Poilec* : ... Allez, je lustre mon miniou (*) !  
*Gizmo* : P..... on va se taper la tribu de Dana en boucle pendant une heure !  
*Iris* : chouette ! J'adore Manau !  
*Gizmo* : Pffffffff !!!! La honte !  
*Poilec* : Gizmo ! Encore un seul mot et je te fais bouffer tes santiags !  
*Gizmo* : Euh ! Je plaisantais ...  

_(*) miniou = biniou de poilu ! _​


----------



## thebiglebowsky (24 Avril 2022)

*Moi *: Je vous envie, les poilus ... dans nos squatteurs, y'a des noirs, des blancs, des noirs et blancs, des beiges, des tigrés, des tachetés, des unis, des "racés", des "gouttières" et on a même un siamois et un transgenre (Gaby - ex-doudou !   ) ... et vous arrivez à vivre tous ensemble en harmonie totale !  
Si le monde pouvait vous ressembler, ce serait merveilleux !  
*Lucky* : Ouais, entre nous c'est vrai ! Mais sois pas trop naïf, vieux ... Amène nous un clébard et tu verras la pâtée sanglante qu'il va se prendre !  
*Moi* : Ah ouais ! c'est pas aussi merveilleux que je croyais !  
*Lucky* : C'est ça la vie ! ​


----------



## thebiglebowsky (26 Avril 2022)

*LES NEWS LOCALES*

Une "fancy fair" à l'école des "Joyeux Chatons" vire au drame dimanche soir.
Le numéro de Chippendales qui devait être le clou du spectacle a tourné court quant un des participants s'est retrouvé nu devant l'assistance après s'être débarrassé de son costume de scène dans un geste théâtral.
Quatre chatonnes ont été traumatisées et sont suivies psychologiquement tandis que deux mamans ont été conduites à l'hôpital en état de choc.
L'exhibitionniste a fui la scène en perdant une de ses santiags qui a été saisie par la BFM (Brigade Féline des Moeurs) au titre de pièce à conviction dans le cadre de l'enquête.
Une conférence de presse sera organisée chez Ponpon ce soir.

---------------------------------

*La BFM* : Bon Gizmo ! On attend tes explications ! Et vite !
*Gizmo* : J'avais loué un déguisement de Chippendales et c'est même Mamy Zoë qui l'a retouché pour qu'il soit à ma taille !
*Mamy Zoë* : Je confirme ... Pauvre Gizmo ... En plus il avait bien ciré ses santiags et il était tout beau ! 
*La BFM* : Et ton slip ? Tu l'as acheté où ? 
*Gizmo* : Un slip ? Quel slip ?  ...
La BFM :  ...  ... 

*Gizmo* : _Euh ! Je peux récupérer ma santiag ???  _




​


----------



## thebiglebowsky (27 Avril 2022)

*Moi *: On me demande souvent pourquoi je m'amuse à faire parler mes poilus !  
La réponse est simple : je tiens absolument à rendre hommage à leur intelligence, leur raffinement, leur façon exquise de penser loin des considérations bassement humaines, leurs yeux merveilleux véritable interface entre le réel, l'irréel et le mystère, leur démarche gracieuse et élégante, leur sensibilité à fleur de fourrure, et surtout, pour leur délicatesse en toutes circonstances !  

*Lucky* : P..... Pistache ! T'as encore ch... dans *MA* litière ... Vais encore avoir les pattes qui puent pendant 3 jours ! 

*Gizmo* : Quand est-ce qu'on bouffe ici ??? 

*Poilec* : burp ! 

*Moi* :  ...  ​


----------



## thebiglebowsky (3 Mai 2022)

*Pistache* : Salut mamy Zoë ! Tu viens avec nous à la manifestation contre l'exploitation des souris de laboratoires ? 
*Mamy Zoë* : Ouais ! A propos, où est Sourizette, la souris qu'on avait sauvée lors de la dernière manif ?
*Pistache* : Euh ! Poilec n'était pas au courant ... dès qu'il l'a vue ... crotch !  
*Mamy Zoë* : M.... alors ! La pauvre !  
*Pistache* : En plus, après l'avoir bouffée il a eu une chiasse pendant une semaine !  
*Mamy Zoë* : Je dis toujours qu'il ne faut pas plaisanter avec la nourriture ... saloperie de labos !  ​


----------



## Powerdom (3 Mai 2022)

En parlant de souris, je t'invite une semaine à la maison avec tes poilus pour me faire un peu de vide


----------



## thebiglebowsky (6 Mai 2022)

*Lucky* : Ho les poilus ! Vous avez vu ? Cat Astroff, le fameux DJ "destroy" de Tchernobyl, sera décoré aujourd'hui en qualité de "Héros discret de l'Ukraine" ! 
*Pistache* : Mais non !!!! 
*Lucky* : Si ! D'après l'enquête il serait à l'origine du naufrage du Moskva dans lequel il était retenu en otage par les russes ! 
*Pistache* : Et comment il a fait ????
*Lucky* : Il a accepté d'organiser une soirée pour tout l'équipage et c'est au cours de cette soirée qu'il a entamé un "Kazatchok" déchaîné et endiablé, qui, la vodka aidant, a été suivi par les 500 membres de l'équipage !
Alors, imaginez-vous 500 gars qui dansent le Kazatchok à l'unisson sur le pont du navire !  
Ce qui devait arriver arriva ! Le navire, déséquilibré à commencé de pencher à babord ! Et là, Cat Astroff a eu l'idée de génie de faire courir l'équipage à tribord pour équilibrer ! Mais c'était le chaos ... Tout le monde courait dans tous les sens, ce qui a augmenté le déséquilibre ... Et pour finir, il s'est retourné et a coulé !  
*Pistache* : Un sacré ce Cat Astroff !!!! Un exemple pour tous les poilus ! 
*Lucky* : Et humble avec ça ! Il a simplement déclaré qu'il confondait toujours babord et tribord avant de recevoir sa décoration ! 
-----------------------------------

Bon ! On peut comprendre pourquoi ce rafiot a coulé !!!!! 





​


----------



## patlek (8 Mai 2022)

Je regardais une emission sur la SPA, l' adoption d' animaux... et il y avait une dame qui était venue à la SPA, pour adopter des lapins... c' était émouvant, et beau... magnifique!!!

ça m' a donné une idée... moi aussi, je pourrais aller à la SPA; faire un geste... adopter un lapin.... je l' appellerais: "Civet de Dimanche prochain"!!


----------



## aCLR (8 Mai 2022)

patlek a dit:


> "Civet de Dimanche prochain"





— J’ai mieux ! Pique-nique de ragondin en bord de Seine du dimanche midi !​​*Image trop grande... attention, tu es dans portfolio*​
​


----------



## thebiglebowsky (8 Mai 2022)

*Mamy Zoë* : Ho les gars ! C'est un thread sympa et gentillet ici ! .. On n'adopte pas un lapin pour le bouffer le dimanche d'après et on ne s'empiffre pas d'un malheureux ragondin qui n'a rien demandé à personne !
Assassins !!!!  
*Pistache* : Et en plus, il a l'air satisfait de lui le clébard ! ​


----------



## aCLR (8 Mai 2022)

— Bon… Puisque c’est comme ça, je m’en retourne à ma quête de phéromones !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (10 Mai 2022)

*Lucky* : Attention les gars ! Vendredi, en Belgique, c'est le *Black Cat Friday* !  
Journée de chance pour tous les jeux de hasard !  
*Pistache* : On loue Gizmo pour le prix modique de 25 croquettes la demi-heure ! Livraison et reprise à domicile comprises !
Boostez votre chance avec un véritable Black Cat original !  Le seul et unique !   
Pour commande et réservation : MP à Lucky !  
*Gizmo* : Hola les poilus ! Et moi, qu'est-ce que je gagne avec cette combine ?  
*Pistache* : 5 croquettes par prestation ! ... En attendant, tu peux valider mon bulletin de lotto pour vendredi ? 
*Gizmo* : Bande de radins ! ​


----------



## Romuald (11 Mai 2022)

Elle : quegna ? J'ai du noir sur le nez ?
Moi : Ton nez est noir, alors... J'admire surtout les efforts qu tu fais pour mériter ton surnom.
Elle : C'est ma faute si on crève de chaud ?


----------



## thebiglebowsky (11 Mai 2022)

Romuald a dit:


> Elle : quegna ? J'ai du noir sur le nez ?​







*Gizmo* : Maman ????   
_T'es belle .... Même avec du noir sur ton nez ! 
 _
*Pistache* : Le pauvre ! Il cherche toujours sa maman !!! 
*Lucky et Mamy Zoë* : ​


----------



## patlek (11 Mai 2022)

C' est pas Mamie Zoe?? !!!!






Il y a meme la tache blanche sur le nez!


----------



## Toum'aï (11 Mai 2022)

Moi : Dis donc Gribouille, tu trouves pas qu'il y a plus confortable qu'un clavier pour poser sa tête ? 
Gribouille : tu le caresses toute la journée alors moi aussi je veux être caressée toute la journée... 
Moi : oui mais en attendant tu m'empêches de travailler ! 
Gribouille : ranafoute, je veux des caresses ! 
Moi :


----------



## patlek (11 Mai 2022)

Petit retour en arrière...

On remarquera que Mamie Zoe, elle faisait la couvertutre des magazines, A POIL !!!!!

*Dernier rappel avent d'aller chercher Swiffer au paradis des chats : Le principe du fil est de faire parler son animal de compagnie, assorti d'une photo ad-hoc*


----------



## thebiglebowsky (11 Mai 2022)

patlek a dit:


> *Dernier rappel avent d'aller chercher Swiffer au paradis des chats : Le principe du fil est de faire parler son animal de compagnie, assorti d'une photo ad-hoc*







*Swiffer* : Suis là les gars ! J'ai failli rater le virage avant le dernier nuage ! 
Où il est le Patlek que je dois emmener ???? 
Et j'aimerais bien rentrer là haut avant le repas du soir, y'a un ragoût de souris au menu !  ​


----------



## AppleTogetherLovely (17 Mai 2022)

Eh ! Chalut

Mamie Zoé je ne t'es pas trouvé sur Insta !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (18 Mai 2022)

AppleTogetherLovely a dit:


> Eh ! Chalut
> Mamie Zoé je ne t'es pas trouvé sur Insta








*Pistache* : T'as vu Lucky ? Mamy Zoë a un admirateur ! 
*Lucky* : Ouais ! Matou l'air d'un gros dragueur celui-là ! 
*Pistache* : On va l'avoir à l'oeil ! 
*Lucky* : Pfffff ... "insta" ... insta dans sa gueule ouais ! 
*Mamy Zoë* : Ho les gars, suis majeure hein ! ​


----------



## AppleTogetherLovely (20 Mai 2022)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> *Mamy Zoë* : Ho les gars, suis majeure hein !


Moi non, penses-tu qu'avec mon abus de lézarder au soleil j'en ferais 18, j'en ai 17 ?


----------



## thebiglebowsky (21 Mai 2022)

*Moi *: Oui Pistache ? qu'est ce que c'est que cette délégation de poilus sur ma terrasse ?? 
*Pistache* : On a une question à te poser ! 
*Moi* : Vas-y ! Pose la ta question ! 
*Les poilus* : Tu crois qu'un poilu aura un jour une chance de devenir modo sur le forum ? 
*Moi* : OK ! Je vais faire comme si vous postuliez un poste de modo ! Répondez à ces questions !
*Les poilus* : On est prêts ! 

*Moi* : Vous êtes sympas ?
*Les poilus en choeur* : ouiiiiiiiiiiii !!!
*Moi *: Vous êtes gentils ?
*Les poilus en choeur* : ouiiiiiiiiiii !!!
*Moi *: Vous êtes compatissants ?
*Les poilus en choeur* : ouiiiiiiiiiiii !!!
*Moi *: Vous êtes sensibles ?
*Les poilus en choeur* : ouiiiiiiiiiiiii !!!
*Moi* : Vous êtes empathiques ?
*Les poilus en choeur* : ouiiiiiiiiii !!!
*Moi* : L'humour est une deuxième nature chez vous ?
*Les poilus en choeur* : ouiiiiiiiiii !!!

*Moi *: Un instant ! Je compile !
*Moi* : Désolé les gars ! Mais vous n'avez aucune chance de décrocher un poste de modo sur le forum ! Vous êtes donc tous recalés !

*Les poilus en choeur* :   

*Moi* : Hé ouais ! Je sais ! ça fait mal hein ! 

 ... ​


----------



## patlek (21 Mai 2022)

Mes voisines:






-Houlo!!!

- Quoi, "houlo!" ????

-Il y en a qui prenne des risques là!!!

-Laisse... fait tourner le oinfe...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (23 Mai 2022)

*Lucky* : Hola Gizmo ! Belles chaussures de foot !  T'as abandonné les santiags ? 
*Gizmo* : Ouais ! Je veux faire footeux et j'ai même trouvé un sponsor : Chadidas !
Ils m'offrent 1.000 croquettes et 120 godasses de foot par mois pour jouer dans l'équipe nationale des Black Cats en France !  
*Pistache* : Mais alors, tu joueras plus avec nous dans l'équipe du quartier ? 
*Gizmo* : Non ! Les loosers, c'est fini pour moi ... Vive l'élite ! 
*Lucky* :  ... Mais pourquoi 120 chaussures de foot par mois ??? ...  
*Gizmo* : Tu connais notre problème à nous les poilus ... Dès qu'on s'énerve ou qu'on est fâché on a les griffes qui sortent et ça pète nos godasses ... C'est la nature on n'y peut rien !
*Pistache* : Tidju ! 
*Gizmo* : Tiens, un exemple : je me baladais dans les couloirs de MacGé pour arriver ici et je tombe sur un modo qui titillait des lampyres ... Résultat : paf ... 4 godasses fichues ! 
*Pistache* : Ah ouais, à ce point là ! 
*Gizmo* : Bon ! Je vous laisse les gars ... Vais m'entraîner avec la crème de la crème aux tirs aux putes ... Paraît que les français sont les meilleurs à ce niveau ! 
*Lucky et Pistache* : Pauvre Gizmo ! Il devient déjà comme eux ! 

*Moi*_ : Il va sans dire que je me désolidarise complètement du contenu de ce post ! _​


----------



## thebiglebowsky (24 Mai 2022)

*Gizmo* : Oh les gars ! Je peux revenir dans l'équipe du quartier ... J'ai été viré hier soir après le match amical et j'ai même du rembourser les 200 croquettes reçues en avance (enfin ... 150 croquettes parce que j'avais déjà bouffé le reste !) 
*Pistache* : Mais enfin ! Qu'est ce qu'il s'est passé ?  
*Gizmo* : J'étais occupé à me doucher quand le capitaine de l'équipe s'est exclamé devant tout le monde : "P...... il a perdu son boulier le chatounet ! C'est pas un maillot, mais un tutu qu'il lui faut  !"  
*Pistache* : Purée le con !   Et alors ???
*Gizmo* : Et alors ? Il s'est bouffé ses vibrisses à grands coups de doubles pattes retournées dans la gueule ... Y'avait même du poil qui collait sur les murs du vestiaire ...  
Et j'en ai même profité pour lui écraser les roubignoles ... Il a fait son Neymar en faisant deux fois le tour du terrain en hurlant de douleur !  
*Pistache* : Bien fait pour sa gueule !   Et t'as pensé à nous ramener les Chadidas de foot ?
*Gizmo* : Ouais ! Ils ont oublié de me les réclamer !   On va faire un carton avec notre équipe de quartier !  
*Lucky* : Sacré Gizmo ! On savait qu'on te retrouverait comme avant !  
*Gizmo* : L'amitié, il n'y a que ça de vrai ! ​


----------



## Toum'aï (24 Mai 2022)

*Gribouille :* un roman ces poilus belges !!! 
*Moi :*   ​


----------



## AppleTogetherLovely (24 Mai 2022)

- l'hécatombe tombe ou l'Ecatomb, moi suis au fond du trou


----------



## thebiglebowsky (25 Mai 2022)

*Lucky* : Arffffff ! Pistache ! Qu'est-ce que tu fais là en noir et blanc ???
*Pistache* : T'es con ou quoi ? Suis toujours en noir et blanc !  
*Gizmo* : Ouais ! Mais avec un Stetson, tu pourrais te la péter dans "Le train sifflera 3 fois" ! mpffffffff !  
*Pistache* : Si vous n'ouvrez pas, c'est vos gueules que je vais péter !  
*Gizmo* : Ulysse, au moins, il est classe ! Et poli !  
*Pistache* : Quoi ? Ulysse ??? rinafouttt !  
*Lucky* : On te dit ça simplement parce qu'on attend la visite de notre héroïne, Capitaine Gribouille ! 
*Pistache* :  
*Gizmo* : Hé ouais !!!! 
*Pistache* : Chers amis, auriez-vous l'extrême amabilité de bien vouloir m'ouvrir la porte s'il vous plaît ?  
*Lucky et Gizmo* :   ... Il marche à tous les coups ! ...  
*Pistache* : connards !!!! ​


----------



## thebiglebowsky (26 Mai 2022)

*Groovy* : Salut les gars ! Avec Swiffer on a accueilli Patxi hier soir au paradis des poilus et on lui a donné des conseils avant de le conduire à la frontière du paradis des chiens, juste à côté ! 
*Swiffer* : Le plus difficile, c'est de s'habituer aux petites ailes dont on nous affuble dès notre arrivée ... Au début, c'est pas évident, mais après quelques jours, c'est Top Gun entre les nuages et on s'amuse comme des fous ... Je te dis pas le nombre de collisions, mais on s'en fiche car on ne risque plus rien ! 
*Groovy* : Chaque mois, il y a le challenge Top Gun entre clébards et poilus ... On se méfie des bassets artésiens, car ils virent sec avec leurs grandes oreilles mais ça fini toujours par une grande fiesta ! Patxi est tout excité d'y participer ! 
*Swiffer* : Comme vous voyez les gars, tout baigne et Patxi peut compter sur la communauté des poilus pour l'aider ! On viendra vous rendre visite bientôt !!!! 
*Groovy* : On vous embrasse tous !
*Patxi* : Et grosse léchouille à @patxito et à tout le monde ! ​


----------



## thebiglebowsky (26 Mai 2022)

*Swiffer et Groovy* : On vient de recevoir nos t-shirts !!!!!! 
ça va dépoter !!!!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (31 Mai 2022)

Multiplication des abandons de chiens à l'approche des vacances ! 






*SOLIDARITE AVEC NOS AMIS CLEBARDS ! 

Mamy Zoë* : Hola ! Humains ! ... Restez "humains" et n'abandonnez pas vos petits compagnons clébards pour les vacances !  
Nous les poilus, on sait se démerder quand on se fait bourrer dehors avant les vacances ... On a l'habitude !
On connaît de bons endroits pour aller squatter et on s'entraide !  
Amis clébards ! Vous êtes attachés à vos "maîtres" ... Posez-vous la question de savoir s'ils en valent la peine !
Nous, les poilus, on n'a pas de "maîtres" ... Juste des amis fidèles ! ​


----------



## AppleTogetherLovely (31 Mai 2022)

Le canap' est un ami fidèle, qu'il soit dehors ou dedans !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (4 Juin 2022)

*Gizmo* : Salut Mamy Zoë ! Tu manges quoi comme croquettes toi ??? 
*Mamy Zoë *: Je prends toujours la marque "Davy" ... 
*Gizmo* : Ah ouais ! T'es une marrante toi ... "Davy croquettes" ... pfffff ! 
*Mamy Zoë* :   
*Gizmo* : 


_Désolé les gars ! Mais ce matin, j'ai l'inspiration d'une palourde rachitique !  _​


----------



## aCLR (4 Juin 2022)

_— Mais !? Qu’est-ce tu fais là ?!
— J’prends l’air !?
— T’as même pas les yeux ouverts !?
— Et alors ?!
— Alors… Si tu voyais ta bouille !?
— Ranafout !? Je rêve !
— De quoi ?!
— J’t’en pose des questions ?!
— Non !
— Bon… J’y r’tourne !
— …_​


----------



## thebiglebowsky (6 Juin 2022)

*Gizmo* : T'as vu Lucky ? Cat Astroff est revenu d'Ukraine et ... il a ramené un lance-croquettes tombé d'un camion ! On va pouvoir bouffer, s'amuser et s'éclater la gueule en même temps ! 
*Lucky* : Un lance-croquettes !!!  ... Euh ! T'es certain de l'orthographe ???
*Gizmo* : C'est Cat Astroff qui a traduit l'inscription en cyrillique sur la caisse ! 
*Lucky* : Argh !  ... Alors, laisse tomber le "bouffer" et "s'amuser" ... Par contre, tu peux maintenir le "s'éclater la gueule" ...  
*Gizmo* :  ... Je me disais aussi que les croquettes semblaient un peu "spéciales" ...  ​


----------



## thebiglebowsky (7 Juin 2022)

*Pistache* :  ... Purée, Grigri ! Ton nez !   ... Qu'est ce qu'il s'est passé ! ...  
*Grigri* : P..... de connards de lynx !  
*Pistache* : Allez ! Raconte !
*Grigri* : Je me baladais en forêt quand je suis tombé sur une bande de lynx qui faisait la toilette du petit dernier !  
J'ai voulu faire de l'humour et j'ai dit : "Alors les gars ? on lave son lynx sale en famille ?" ...  
*Pistache* :   ... Et alors ?
*Grigri* : Alors ? J'en ai pris plein la gueule ...   ... Non seulement ils n'ont pas d'humour, mais ils courent vite ces cons !   
*Pistache* : Pauvre Grigri ! ​


----------



## AppleTogetherLovely (7 Juin 2022)

Cat Astroff attends que je te chOpe, tu vas passer un sale "cat" d'heure...


----------



## Romuald (13 Juin 2022)

Elle : tu sais quoi, je vais t'appeler Lepsy
Moi : ???
Elle : Ben oui, je suis le cat à Lepsy.
Moi : D'abord on dit le cat DE Lepsy, ensuite tes jeux de mots pouraves à la zebig, tu sais ce que j'en pense ?


----------



## thebiglebowsky (13 Juin 2022)

Romuald a dit:


> ... ensuite tes jeux de mots pouraves à la zebig, tu sais ce que j'en pense ?​







*Ponpon le Chartreux* : Au secours les gars !  ... Mon troquet s'est effondré à cause des inondations ... 
Y'a encore des poilus à l'intérieur ... Mais faudra du lourd pour dégager !  
*Lucky* : On arrive Ponpon ! On arrive ! Quand tu dis "du lourd", des engins de chantier ça suffira ? 
*Ponpon* : Ouais ! ça devrait marcher ! 
*Pistache* : OK ! J'appelle Erpillar en urgence !!!! 
*Lucky* : C'est qui ce "Erpillar" ???? 
*Pistache* : Bin quoi ? Tu connais pas Cat Erpillar ?????  ...  ... 
*Lucky* : T'es vraiment con, Pistache ! 

 ...  ... ​


----------



## AppleTogetherLovely (14 Juin 2022)

Ponpon tu es à Chartres ?
Matte moi ça, il vient t'aider


----------



## thebiglebowsky (14 Juin 2022)

*Lucky* : Ho Doudou ! Qu'est-ce que tu regardes d'un air effaré ????
*Doudou* : P..... les gars ! Je viens de voir passer un drone en forme de poilu !!!!  
*Pistache* : T'en fais pas ! C'est Cat Mandou qui fait des essais !  
Doudou : Des essais ? De quoi ?
*Pistache* : Il s'est payé un "e-moulin à prières" dernier cri ! Ze must !!! Ze beast !!! ... 3.000 tours/min 
*Doudou* : Ah ! Et c'est pour ça qu'il fait des loopings depuis une heure ?  
*Pistache* : Il n'a pas encore compris qu'il faut absolument éviter de mettre l'engin en vitesse maximum et que c'est lui qui doit faire tourner le "e-moulin" et pas tourner autour comme un derviche débridé !  
*Doudou* : Pauvre Mandou !  
*Gizmo* : Mais non ! S'il lui arrive quelque chose on écrira sur sa tombe : "Il ne bouddha pas son plaisir !" ...mpffffffff !!!   ...  
*Mamy Zoë *: Gizmo !!! Tu sors !!!! ​


----------



## AppleTogetherLovely (15 Juin 2022)

Cat Mandou à l'abordage,
Mamie Zoë vient faire un tour, ça vaut le détour (et après te capte ton 06)


----------



## thebiglebowsky (16 Juin 2022)

*Pistache* : Ho Lucky ! T'as bien l'air sérieux au prétoire !!! ... T'inaugures une nouvelle toge ??? 
*Lucky* : Pffffff ! J'ai été commis d'office pour défendre Moon sur le forum ... Quelqu'un l'aurait accusé d'être hargneux, de mauvaise foi et suffisant en public ! 
*Pistache* : T'as toujours adoré les causes perdues ! Quelle sera ta stratégie ?
*Lucky* : Stratégie mon c... ouais ! Il nous a déjà assez fait ch... lors de la dernière coupe de monde en montant sur ses grands chevaux quand on discutait de la 



Bloc de spoiler



légion d'honneur des bleus


*Pistache* : Ah ouais, je me rappelle ce grand moment ... Mais pourquoi placer un "bloc de spoiler" ?
*Lucky* : Pour éviter des ennuis à notre humain ... cette expression lui est interdite sur le forum ! 
*Pistache* : Arf ! Sont quand même cons ces humains ! ​


----------



## Moonwalker (16 Juin 2022)

*Bastet* : Attention mes minous. Je veille. Osiris pourrait prendre ombrage et un kurtzouma s’abattre sur vous sans crier gare.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (16 Juin 2022)

Moonwalker a dit:


> *Bastet* : Attention mes minous. Je veille. Osiris pourrait prendre ombrage et un kurtzouma s’abattre sur vous sans crier gare.​







*Lucky* : Oh non ! Pas lui ... Pas Kurt Zouma !!!!! 
*Gizmo* : Qu'il vienne ! Une double patte retournée dans les c.... et ce sera réglé ! 
*Pistache* : Kurt Zouma ??? Moi j'ai connu un Kurt Külott, mais c'était un autrichien ! ​*Gizmo* : M'a l'air zen ton poilu statufié ! ... Doit être bien dans ses bastets ... mpffffffff !!! 
*Moi *:  ...  ...   ... Z'êtes navrants les gars !​


----------



## AppleTogetherLovely (17 Juin 2022)

*Hors sujet, donc effacé. Ce n'est pas parce que je n'ai rien dit pour le chat drône qui l'était aussi qu'il faut insister.*

*Une fois mais pas deux.*


----------



## boninmi (18 Juin 2022)

Coucou les chats domestiqués.
Moi je suis Grisouille chat sauvage brièvement apparu dans la vie d'humains de passage où j'avais repéré quelques croquettes de Tigrette et Agathe.
A l'heure actuelle nul ne sait si je suis au paradis des chats ou dans la nature en train de m'abriter de la canicule .


----------



## Toum'aï (18 Juin 2022)

Moi : alors Gribouille ça se passe bien cette canicule ? 
Gribouille : oui, tu vois, je suis allée chercher un torchon dans le placard, je l'ai trempé à l'eau froide et je me le suis mis sur le corps. 
Moi : ha, oui ça fait comme quand on veut refroidir le rosé quand on n'a pas de glaçons à portée de mains, la couverture de survie en quelque sorte... 
Gribouille : c'est ça, mais cette canicule commence à me gaver ! 
Moi : ouais, moi c'est le clavier que j'ai dû mettre au frigo... ​


----------



## thebiglebowsky (20 Juin 2022)

*Moi *: Salut Mandou ! Comment ça va ?  
*Cat Mandou* : Chat va mon pote et toi ?  
*Moi *: Chat va aussi ! J'ai une question pour toi ! ... J'ai lu que la première cause de décès des personnes âgées était la "chute sur poilus" - Est-ce que vous êtes génétiquement programmés pour faire chuter vos humains ?  
*Cat Mandou* : Ouais ! On ne peut pas s'en empêcher - c'est plus fort que nous ! En plus, il y a la convention secrète qui nous lie avec l'Office des Pensions ! A chaque fois qu'on fait chuter mortellement un ou une retraité(e) on gagne 100 croquettes !  
*Moi* : Mais c'est horrible !  
*Cat Mandou* : Dangereux aussi ! Faut bien calculer son coup pour éviter que la personne visée ne vous tombe dessus ... Je connais des poilus qui se sont fait écrabouiller comme ça !  
*Moi *: N'empêche ! C'est horrible ... Mais ...   ... Fais gaffe Mandou et arrête de me courir dans les jambes !  
*Cat Mandou *: Désolé vieux ...   ... Un réflexe !!!! ​


----------



## AppleTogetherLovely (20 Juin 2022)

*Transgression de règles encore une fois : l'image est tirée d'un article du huffington post de 2016*.

*Dernier avertissement*


----------



## Romuald (20 Juin 2022)

*Il semblerait que le nouveau jeu soit de faire des HS, je viens encore d'en supprimer un.
Sauf que je ne joue pas.*


----------



## aCLR (20 Juin 2022)

— Qu’est-ce tu fais là-dessus ?!​— Je veux composer un courrier.​— À l’attention de qui ?​— Ça ne te regarde pas !​— Houlala ! Quel cachottier !​— Bon ?! Tu me laisses composer ou bien !?​— Ouais… Mais tu ne vas pas me dire à qui tu comptes écrire ?!​— Non !?​— Allez !​— Non !?​— Bon…​​​​​


----------



## thebiglebowsky (21 Juin 2022)

aCLR a dit:


> — Qu’est-ce tu fais là-dessus ?!​— Je veux composer un courrier.​







*Lucky* : Et j'te parie qu'il va le composer en *vert*, son courrier !  
*Pistache* : Tu crois ?  
*Lucky* : Certain ! Et pourquoi il s'en priverait ... son humain est modo !  
*Pistache* : Marre de tous ces passe-droits !  
*Lucky* : Ouais ! Au moins Capitaine Gribouille et Miss Radasse n'en profitent pas elles ... 
*Pistache* : Mais lui, je crains que ce soit différent ... Il m'a l'air très affairé et déterminé !  
*Lucky* : En attendant fermons nos gueules ... On ne sait jamais ! 

​


----------



## Toum'aï (22 Juin 2022)

Gribouille : je veux parler à personne... 
Moi : pourquoi ma Gribouille ? Y a quelque chose qui ne va pas ? 
Gribouille : parce que je vais me faire disputer... 
Moi : tu as fait une bêtise ? 
Gribouille : j'ai dormi sur le séchoir à linge et il est tout défoncé par mon poids maintenant ! 
Moi : p*t*, un séchoir tout neuf ! Je sens que je vais te mettre au régime...  ​


----------



## Toum'aï (23 Juin 2022)

Gribouille : rrrr rrrr rrron, rrrr rrrr rrron... 
Moi : mmmpfff ! 
Ma compagne : aaaarrrgh !!!  ​


----------



## patxito (23 Juin 2022)

Lucas : ben quoi, nous aussi on a droit au confort !
Bibi : mais c’est plein de restes de croquettes partout !
Lucas : suis en pleine croissance moi !
Bibi : 1/2 kilogramme en 15 jours en effet…


----------



## thebiglebowsky (23 Juin 2022)

*Pistache* : Salut Capitaine !  
Moi, je squatte de temps en temps un des abris mis à disposition des chats errants sur la terrasse de mon humain ! 
Rudimentaire, mais confortable et y'a de la bouffe à disposition ! 
*Lucky* : Ouais ! Mais tu prends peut-être la place d'un malheureux poilu abandonné ! 
*Pistache* : M'en fiche ! A chacun sa merde ! ​


----------



## AppleTogetherLovely (23 Juin 2022)

Chalut moi c Danette, et j'aime les caresses




Qui n'aime pas ?


----------



## thebiglebowsky (23 Juin 2022)

*Lucky* : Euh ! Pistache ! Ton nez !   ... T'aurais pas abusé d'eau de thon par hasard ? 
*Pistache* : C'est Poilec qui m'a tapé ! Il m'a accusé d'avoir crevé son miniou ... 
*Lucky* : Et bien sûr t'avais rien fait ! 
*Pistache* : Euh non ! Ou à peine ... parce que "la tribu de Dana" à 3 H du mat et à fond, ça craint un max ! En plus, son miniou c'est de la vieille peau de phoque déjà toute pétée !!! 


Bloc de spoiler



Attention : jeu de mots con inside... 


*Gizmo* : C'est Pistache ! Je l'ai vu ... Il a pété le miniou quand Poilec reprenait sa respiration ... Le miniou a failli exploser dans sa gueule ! 
*Lucky* : Gizmo ! T'es qu'un gros fayot rapporteur !!! 
*Gizmo* : ​


----------



## aCLR (24 Juin 2022)

​​— Bah ! Qu’est-ce tu fais là Choupinou ?!​— Je cherche une santiag !​— Encore !?​— Mais non ! C’est la première fois que Maman m’envoie chercher une santiag !​— Quoi ?! C’est un coup de ta mère ?!​— Oui.​— Bah mon p’tit ! C’est pas une santiag ! Mais toi, tu fais un beau Jumbo, Choupinou !​— Jumb qui ?​— Jumbo. Ou Mickey.​— …​​​​​​


----------



## thebiglebowsky (24 Juin 2022)

*Lucky* : Tidju ! Poilec tire la gueule ! Qu'est ce qu'il s'est passé ? 
*Pistache* : Il voulait assister à un festival de rock celtique, mais ça a mal commencé !
Déjà qu'il devait laisser sa fourrure au bestiaire, ce qu'il a refusé catégoriquement !
Ensuite, le parking était ultra-bourré et la panique s'est répandue lorsqu'une bande de loups est arrivée en gueulant : "Et les loups garent où ?????"
Un con de raton-laveur avait compris "les loups garous" ... pfffff ! En 5 minutes, et dans la panique générale, la plaine du festival s'est vidée ! 
*Lucky* : Ah ouais ! ... tout ça !!!! ​


----------



## aCLR (26 Juin 2022)

— Chéri ?!
— Oui !?
— Tu m’as acheté de nouveaux chaussons ?!
— Non.
— T’es sûr ?!
— Oui !
— Pourtant…
— Pourtant quoi ?
— Ils ont l’air différent !
— En quoi ? Ce sont les mêmes qu’hier !
— Pas vraiment. Regarde !
— …



​


----------



## thebiglebowsky (26 Juin 2022)

*Lucky* :  ...T'as vu comment Moon parle à notre humain ???? ... 
*Pistache* : Ouais ! "sous développé" ... il a pas tort, mais "bouffe tes chats" ... 
*Lucky* : On va régler ça ... Va chercher le lance-croquettes ! 
*Pistache* : On peut pas !  ... On n'a plus que des croquettes à sous-munitions ! 
*Lucky* : Merde alors ! 
*Pistache* : Attends ! En cherchant, je suis tombé sur ce que je pense être une boîte de bouffe pour clébards ...
Sur l'étiquette, il est marqué César 155 mm !
*Lucky* : Pfffff ! Laisse tomber ! C'est une fabrication française ... ça va t'exploser à la gueule comme une grosse merde ! 
*Pistache* : Et si on changeait l'étiquette des croquettes à sous-munitions ??? 
*Lucky* : Vas-y et on va lui exploser la gueule et tout le reste ! 
*Pistache* :  ... On a intérêt à ne pas le rater ... sinon, ce sera 20 pages de 100 lignes qu'on va se taper ! 
*Lucky* : Tais toi et charge !!!!!! ​


----------



## AppleTogetherLovely (27 Juin 2022)

Eh Oh ! je rêve peinarde
A des crOquettes et de la pâtée, je vous est épatés !!


----------



## AppleTogetherLovely (29 Juin 2022)

Les humains ont _l'arme facile _malgré des papouilles




Danette, elle, a _la larme facile _aux papouilles


----------



## thebiglebowsky (1 Juillet 2022)

*Mamy Zoë* : Salut Mumu ! C'est sympa de me rendre visite ! Heureusement que t'as mis ton pass autour du cou !  
*Mumu le mulot* : Ouais ! Sans le pass j'irai pas loin sur votre territoire ! 
*Mamy Zoë* : J'appelle les autres ! On cassera une petite graine ensemble ! 
Tiens, tu ne connais pas encore Cat Astroff ... Cat Astroff, je te présente Mumu le mulot !
*Cat Astroff* : CROTCH ! Miam ! 
*Mamy Zoë* : Oh non ! Mumu ...  ...  ... 
*Pistache* : C'était couru ! Cat Astroff ne lit pas le français ! Uniquement le russe ! 
*Cat Astroff* :  ... Izvinite rebyata! YA dumal, chto eto srok godnosti... 


Bloc de spoiler



Désolé les gars ! Je pensais que c'était la date de péremption !


*Pistache* : T'en fais pas Astroff ! C'est pas de ta faute ! Euh ! On partage ???? 
*Mamy Zoë* : Pistache !!!!!  ... 

_Note pour les personnes sensibles : Mumu, c'est comme Kenny dans South Park ! Il revient toujours ! _​


----------



## thebiglebowsky (2 Juillet 2022)

*Pistache* : Dis Lucky ... Tu crois que Mumu est au paradis des souris ? 
*Lucky* : J'en sais rien ! Tu crois en Dieu, toi ?  
*Pistache* : J'en sais rien non plus ... On pourrait peut-être demander conseil à Holique ?
*Lucky* : Holique ????
*Pistache* : Ouais ! Cat Holique ... Mpffffff !!!!  ... 

*Moi* : Bon les gars ! C'est tout maintenant !!!! Marre de vos jeux de mots à la con ... Cat Mandou, Cat Erpillar, Cat Astroff et maintenant Cat Holique ! Vous voulez vraiment me faire passer pour un débile sur ce forum hein ? 

*Lucky* : Hola ! Du calme vieux ! En plus t'as oublié Cat Stevens ... 
*Pistache* : De plus, et si ça tombe, Mumu n'était peut-être pas catholique mais bien mumusulman !!! mpfffffffff !!!  ... 

*Moi* :  ... Je vous hais !!!!! ...  ... ​


----------



## thebiglebowsky (4 Juillet 2022)

*Gizmo* : Bonjour Monsieur le Client ! Que puis-je vous servir ? 
*Pistache* : Bonjour Monsieur le Serveur ! Je vais prendre un jus de thon glacé et un burger "double souris dodue" ! 
*Gizmo* ! Très bien Monsieur ! ça fera 30 croquettes + 20 croquettes pour service en terrasse ! 
Et on paie d'avance, sinon je ne sers pas ! 
*Pistache* : 20 croquettes pour le service en terrasse ! Et d'avance en plus ... 
Ecoute moi bien petit con bête à manger du foin, nazillon d'opérette, tête de russe, Zelensky au rabais ... Tes 20 croquettes de merde, tu peux te les foutre dans le fion ! 
*Gizmo* :  ... Bon Pistache ! Arrête de faire ton "Moon" !  ... mpffffff !!!! ... 
*Pistache* :  ... Pas pu m'empêcher ! C'est trop bon !!! mpffffff !!! ​


----------



## AppleTogetherLovely (5 Juillet 2022)

Mes amis les Cats, 
à part Ronquer vous avez d'autres activités ?




Parce que moi non.
Si je mange, un Miau par ici et suis servie


----------



## thebiglebowsky (6 Juillet 2022)

*Fifille* : Salut les poilus ! Vous vous souvenez de moi, Fifille, la meilleure copine du pauvre Groovy ... Je peux faire partie de votre bande et jouer avec vous ???
*Gizmo* :   ... P.... un clébard à grosse truffe sur notre territoire ...  ... Vite ! Le lance-croquettes ! 
*Fifille* :  ... Il est toujours aussi nerveux, le petit black à santiags ??? ... 
*Lucky* : T'en fais pas Fifille ... C'est notre Gizmo à nous ... Le Moon de la bande ... Grande gueule mais bon fond ! 
*Gizmo* : Sacrée Fifille ! Je t'avais pas reconnue ... La copine de Groovy est notre copine _(surtout si elle est "bonne" ... )_
*Mamy Zoë* : Gizmo !!! Tu sors maintenant ... 
J'ai préparé 2 passeports illimités pour notre territoire, un pour toi et un pour le petit Lucas ! 
*Fifille* : un passeport ...  ... un passe chien aurait suffi ! mpffffff ! 
*Pistache* :  ... Bonne recrue pour ce forum !!!!! ...  ... notre humain va être aux anges ! ​


----------



## patxito (9 Juillet 2022)

​Salut Fifille ! Ravi de te connaître ! Je sors de mon premier toilettage, je file faire une photo pour le passeport ! 

T'inquiète, si le petit black à santiags t'embête trop, je le dézingue au pistolet à eau, foi de Lucas !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (10 Juillet 2022)

*Lucky* : Salut Lucas ! Et bienvenue chez les black and white cats ! 
*Pistache* : Ouais ! C'est top ! Tu nous apprendras des trucs de clébards et nous, on te montrera des trucs de poilus ! 
*Lucky* : du genre comment manipuler et faire tomber son humain sans en avoir l'air, comment manier le lance-croquettes, comment se comporter comme les maîtres des lieux etc... etc...
*Pistache* :  ... Le meilleur des deux mondes ! On sera invincibles ! ... 
*Lucky* : Et si t'es de passage, t'es le bienvenu pour déjeuner avec nous ... Grâce à Moon, on a du César français de merde à revendre ! 
*Fifille* : Et tout ça en bonne collaboration ! 
*Pistache* : Euh Fifille ! Evite certains mots ... au cas ou "il" nous lirait ! mpffffffff !!! ​


----------



## thebiglebowsky (11 Juillet 2022)

*Fifille* : Pffffff ! 11 juillet ... commémoration de la bataille des éperons d'or en 1302 ... Vais encore devoir me promener toute la journée déguisée en lion des flandres ... Marre !  
*Lucky et Pistache* : Pauvre Fifille ... en plus va faire chaud aujourd'hui ! 
Il a essayé avec Gizmo, mais un mini lion avec des santiags ça faisait pas sérieux ! 
*Fifille* : VDM !!! 
Tout ça pour faire ch.... Moon qui ne manquera pas de pondre 10 pages en trouvant mille excuses aux chevaliers français qui se sont fait estourbir lamentablement dans les marais de Courtrai ...
*Pistache* : Paraît même qu'il accuse les bouseux flamins d'avoir trafiqué les pancartes d'avertissement qui bordaient les marais ! 
*Lucky* : Les pancartes ???? 
*Pistache* : Ouais ! ... "Poids maximal autorisé montures et cavaliers" ... 
*Lucky* : Ho les cons ! ​


----------



## thebiglebowsky (12 Juillet 2022)

*Lucky* : Ho Gizmo ! Tu peux lâcher ton lance-croquettes pendant 7 jours ! 
*Gizmo* : kékigna ? 
*Lucky* : Moon, c'est pas une croquette à sous-munitions qu'il a chopé dans la gueule, mais un ban ! 
Moins spectaculaire peut-être, mais efficace quand même ! mpfffffff ! 
*Gizmo* : Sacré Moon ! Il en rate pas une !  ... Mais un banc ... quand même ! 
*Lucky* : Un ban, Gizmo ! Pas un banc ! 
*Gizmo* : Okaaayyyyyy ! Dommage, il aurait pu s'asseoir à l'entrée du forum en attendant de revenir ! 
*Lucky* : T'es navrant, Gizmo !!!! 
Mais en attendant, 7 jours c'est long ! ​


----------



## thebiglebowsky (12 Juillet 2022)

*Lucky *: Camarades ! Ecoutez-moi attentivement !   
Patlek a eu, pour une fois dans sa vie, une idée de génie ... Une MUTINERIE sur le forum !!!!
*Gizmo* : Ouais une mutain de putinerie pour casser du modo ! 
*Lucky* : Tu t'emballes Gizmo !  ... Tu voulais dire "une p.... de mutinerie" ... parce que les "putineries" c'est dans le thread sur l'Ukraine ! 
*Gizmo* : Pardon ! J'ai dislexé ...  ... Et t'as un plan ????
*Lucky* : Réunion générale ce soir à 18 H ... On entrera dans les détails ! 
*Pistache* : OK ! Mais t'as au moins quelques grandes lignes ?
*Lucky* : Ouais ! On a déjà le soutien des fennecs qui traînent désoeuvrés dans les couloirs désertiques de la terrasse et de quelques rats qui squattent la section "Club MacGé" - faut dire qu'ils ont la paix royale là bas ! 
*Pistache* : Ouais ! C'est pas là qu'on se bouscule ! mpppfffffff ! 
*Lucky* : Ensuite, on touche pas à NOS modos - Pas question que Capitaine Gribouille et Miss Radasse ne deviennent orphelins !
*Pistache* : Et pour Jumbo ?
*Lucky* : Lui, il est jeune ... Il s'en remettra !!!!! mpffff ! 
*Gizmo* : Et en gros, on fait quoi ???
*Lucky* : En gros ? On casse tout, sauf le portfolio (on n'est pas cons quand même !)
*Gizmo* : On pourra bouffer les fennecs et les rats quand on aura fini ? 
*Gizmo* : Tu sors ... et tout de suite ! ​


----------



## Toum'aï (13 Juillet 2022)

Gribouille 1 : Hey Gribouille 2, tu sais quoi ? 
Gribouille 2 : non, vas-y... 
Gribouille 1 : Bin, je crois que Zebig nous enfume avec ses poilus ! 
Gribouille 2 : Hein, raconte... 
Gribouille 1 : Hier je vais à la paillotte d'en face boire un smoothie au jus de thon, et là j'entends parler des gens, un couple et deux enfants, avec un drôle d'accent... 
Gribouille 2 : Et Alors ? 
Gribouille 1 : Après avoir entamé une discussion à propos d'une balade à faire dans le coin, je demande : "C'est vrai qu'en Belgique vous nous appelez "poilus" ?" 
Les enfants belges (± 10ans) : Nous on dit des chats ! 
Gribouille 1 : Parfois en France on se fait appeler matous, plus rarement greffier mais jamais poilus, et j'apprends que vous ne connaissiez pas cette expression en Belgique ! 
Le papa et la maman belges : Quel est le belge qui vous a dit ça ? Et il habite où ? 
Gribouille 1 : Mon humain m'a dit qu'il habite à Mouscron... 
Les belges : Pas étonnant, c'est près de la frontière française, les ancêtres de ses poilus ont dû combattre dans les tranchées... ​


----------



## thebiglebowsky (13 Juillet 2022)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Les belges : Pas étonnant, c'est près de la frontière française, les ancêtres de ses poilus ont dû combattre dans les tranchées... ​






*Lucky* : Ils ont raison ! 
Regardez Doudou ! Au cours d'une de ses 8 vies antérieures il a combattu à Ypres en 1915 avec les français et les anglais ... Il a le regard fixe qui porte au loin, le regard de ceux qui ont connu le merdier et qui en sont revenus ! Beaucoup d'entre nous étaient avec lui et ont terminé la guerre avec le grade de "mouse keeper" et la permission de porter le titre de "poilus" en hommage aux soldats français !
En plus, il a été gazé 3 fois, ne devant la vie qu'à un morceau de sa propre fourrure arraché avec les dents et sur lequel il a pissé pour se protéger le nez !  
*Gizmo*: le regard ... le regard ... Il est bigleux ouais !
Je comprend mieux maintenant pourquoi il pisse sur sur place dès qu'il sent une odeur suspecte ... Tiens, hier, j'avais pété après avoir bu un jus de thon ... Et hop ... il a pissé ! 
*Lucky* : Du respect Gizmo ... du respect ! 
*Gizmo* : ça ne l'a pas empêché de finir une de ses vies à Stalingrad, dans la gamelle d'un russe ! 
*Lucky* : Il s'est sacrifié Gizmo !!!!  ... Et il a sa statue à Saint Petersbourg lui ....






*Gizmo*: Ah ouais ... C'est bien ressemblant ! mpffffffff !!!
D'ailleurs, je le soupçonne en train de pisser sur place ! 
Ce serait aujourd'hui, le russe, il pourrait crever de faim ! 
*Lucky* : En résumé, on a bien gagné le droit de s'appeler "poilus" ... et Honneur à Doudou ! 
*Pistache* : Ouais !
*Mamy Zoë* : Gizmo !!! Tu sors immédiatement !!! ​


----------



## thebiglebowsky (14 Juillet 2022)

*Lucky* : Attention camarades ! Début de "l'opération spéciale" ce soir à vingt zéro zéro ! 
*Pistache *: Euh ! Tu veux dire 20 H ???
*Lucky* : Ouais ! Mais ils disent ça dans les films ... ça fait plus sérieux ! 
*Pistache* : T'as le plan ?
*Lucky* : Mamy Zoë partira en reconnaissance à 19H30 précises !
*Gizmo* : Bonne idée ! Qui va se méfier d'une bonne grosse vieille chatte ! 
*Mamy Zoë* : 
*Lucky* : A 20H, et selon nos renseignements, les modos seront réunis sur la terrasse pour fêter le 14 juillet !
Si nécessaire, les fennecs et les rats feront diversion ...
Nous, on est la force d'intervention ! 
*Gizmo* ! Tu t'es chargé de la modification du lance-croquettes ?
*Gizmo* : transformation ready ... en paintball avec des billes de peinture verte indélébile à vie !
*Pistache* : Super ! Après ça on les verra arriver de loin !!!!! mpfffffff !!!! 
*Gizmo* : J'ai aussi quelques billes de peinture mauve au cas où ... pour peaufiner ! 
*Lucky* : super idée ! Je les avais oublié ceux-là ! 
*Pistache* : Et après les avoir aspergés, on fait quoi ???
*Lucky* : On les enferme dans le bar et ... ... on fait rentrer Moon qui sera assis sur son ban à l'entrée du forum !!!! 
  ​


----------



## thebiglebowsky (15 Juillet 2022)

*Pistache* : Au secours !!! Mamy Zoë a fait un malaise ... ...  
*Gizmo* : ça y est !  ... Qu'est ce qu'elle a encore, la grosse ??? Elle a vu le loup ??? Mpffff ! 
*Lucky* : Elle s'est écroulée après sa mission de reconnaissance ! 
*Pistache* : Et elle a dit quelque chose ????
*Lucky* : Ouais ! Avant de s'écrouler elle a dit : "P..... je suis tombée nez à nez avec aCL... ... arghhh !"
Et elle a pas eu le temps de terminer ! 
*Gizmo* : Comptez pas sur moi pour le bouche à bouche ... c'était croquettes au maroilles pour le dîner hier soir ! 
*Lucky et Pistache* : Oh purée !!!!!!  ... ​


----------



## aCLR (15 Juillet 2022)

— Zzzzzzz…


----------



## thebiglebowsky (15 Juillet 2022)

aCLR a dit:


> — Zzzzzzz…







*Pistache* : Pfffffffff ! ​


----------



## patxito (16 Juillet 2022)

- !?!?


----------



## aCLR (16 Juillet 2022)

patxito a dit:


> - !?!?






— Zzzzzzzz…​


----------



## thebiglebowsky (17 Juillet 2022)

*Lucky* : Allez ! hop hop ! Exercices dans la fraîcheur matinale ! 
Secouez-vous un peu, bande de feignasses ! 
*Gizmo* : Mais ferme ta gueule, gros mytho ! Tu réveilles tout le monde ... et puis, ta photo elle date de l'hiver dernier ! Y'a même pas de feuilles sur les arbres !  
*Lucky* : 
*Gizmo* : Tu te la pètes un peu moins maintenant hein ! ​


----------



## patxito (17 Juillet 2022)

Pff ! Ils ne font que dormir ces poilus !

Bye les matous, je file en vacances !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (17 Juillet 2022)

patxito a dit:


> Bye les matous, je file en vacances !







*Lucky, Pistache, Gizmo, Mamy Zoë, Poilec, Grigri, Pompon*, *Cat Mandou* ... et les autres :

*BONNES VACANCES PETIT LUCAS*

Profites bien ! Et sois en pleine forme pour le début de ton stage "poilus" ! ​


----------



## aCLR (17 Juillet 2022)

— Qui a parlé de stage ?!
— Personne…
— Siiii ! J’ai bien entendu. Quelqu’un a parlé de stage !
— Et quand bien même…
— Aaaaah ! Tu vois. Tu l’admets. Quelqu’un a bien parlé de stage !
— Peut-être bien…
— Non non non ! C’est sûr. Mais je te le dis tout net. Ce stage ce sera sans moi !
— …​


----------



## thebiglebowsky (17 Juillet 2022)

aCLR a dit:


> — Non non non ! C’est sûr. Mais je te le dis tout net. Ce stage ce sera sans moi !​







*Gizmo* : On peut même plus être tranquille ... Faut répondre par cette chaleur !  
Hé ! chaton ... Pas la peine de récriminer ... Tu ne feras pas le stage "poilus" parce que ... ... t'es un poilu ! 
C'est réservé pour les clébards - ils appellent ça un stage de discrimination positive dans le cadre de la multi-culturalité et de la diversité ! Pfffffffff ! 
Mon c..... ouais ! 
Plein la truffe ils vont prendre ! ​


----------



## aCLR (17 Juillet 2022)

— Okaaaaaaaaay…
— Ok quoi ?!
— Zzzzzzzzzzz…
— ?!?!?!?
​


----------



## patxito (17 Juillet 2022)

Salut les poilus !

Tout est du stage pour bibi à mon âge… aujourd’hui c’est mon premier hôtel, où j’attends dans le lobby mon maître pendant qu’il patauge dans la piscine.

Et demain, après la  France, ce sera ma première journée en Espagne


----------



## thebiglebowsky (18 Juillet 2022)

*Lucky* : Allez les gars ! Au boulot ! Notre première stagiaire est arrivée ! 
Je vous présente Molly ! 
*Gizmo* : Hé bé ! C'est pas gagné !!!! 
Elle a payé ses 10 croquettes de participation au stage, j'espère ?
*Lucky* : Tout est en ordre ... OK pour les frais de participation et les assurances !  
Elle veut pouvoir se défendre en cas de harcèlement sexuel ! 
*Pistache* : Vais m'en occuper ... Je présume qu'on commence par le principal : technique de la double patte retournée - rapidité, efficacité et précision - Mawashi geri pour les connaisseurs ou casse-couilles pour les béotiens ! 
*Lucky* : OK ! T'es le maître en la matière ... vas-y ! 
... ... ...
... ... ...
*Pistache* : Oh p.... ! Elle m'a foutu ses griffes dans la gueule ...  ... ... 
On avait dit : coussinets uniquement pour les entraînements ! 
*Molly* : Désolée ! Mais nous les clébards on peut pas rentrer nos griffes ! 
*Gizmo* : Je l'avais dit ! ça commence !  Mauvaise pioche ces stages ! 
*Lucky* : Et c'est pas fini ! Cet après-midi on a les 10 malinois de la police qui débarquent ! 
*Pistache et Gizmo* :  ... ​


----------



## thebiglebowsky (18 Juillet 2022)

*Lucky* : Salut Poilec ! T'as vu ? J'ai pris une position martiale pour accueillir les 10 malinois ! 
Tidju ! Ta tenue camouflée ... Elle déchire ! 
*Poilec le breton *: C'est ma fourrure d'origine, p'tit con ! 
J'ai pas de smoking, moi ! 
*Lucky* : Oh ça va hein ... 
*Poilec le breton* : Allez les malinois ... Garde à vous et on s'aligne ... je ne veux voir qu'une seule truffe !
Garde à vous, repos - Garde à vous, repos - Garde à vous, repos ! Etc ... Etc... ... 
*Lucky* : Arrête Poilec ! Tu vas les rendre fous !!!! 
*Poilec le breton* : Euh ! Il est marqué quoi sur leurs baudriers ????
*Lucky* : "POLICE" ...
*Poilec le breton* : Ils sont conditionnés pour ça ! Tu gueules et ils obéissent et au plus tu gueules, au plus ils obéissent ! Sont vraiment cons ces clébards ! 
*Gizmo* : S'ils n'étaient pas cons, ils ne seraient pas policiers ... Ils auraient pu être chiens d'assistance, chiens de sauvetage, à la limite, chiens de garde ... Mais non ! ... chiens policiers ! ... Pffffffff 
*Lucky* : Bon ! Qu'est-ce qu'on leur fait faire pour avoir la paix ????
*Poilec le breton* : Je vais leur faire faire dix fois le parcours d'obstacles en moins d'une heure ! Tu leur montres ?
*Lucky* : OK !





*Lucky* : hop ... hop ... hop ! Mais bon ! Dix fois toute la piste en moins d'une heure avec 36 degrés, et sans eau ... Ils vont crever ! 
*Gizmo* : Qu'ils crèvent ! Ils ne nous feront plus chier quand on fait la manche devant la poissonnerie ! 
*Lucky et Poilec* : C'est pas faux ! 
D'autant plus que leur participation aux frais ne comprend pas les boissons ! Mpffffffff ! 
*Poilec* : Allez les malinois ... On se les bouge, bande de grosses truffes !!!!! 
*Lucky et Pistache *: 
------------------------------

*Lucky* : Euh ! Pourquoi ils ont la langue qui pend jusqu'à terre ???? 
*Pistache* : Parce qu'ils se rafraîchissent par leur langue ... Et nous on transpire par les coussinets !  
*Gizmo* : C'est pour ça qu'on pue des pattes quand on a bu trop d'eau de thon !  ... 

*Moi*_ : Je crois vraiment que je vais vous abandonner, bande de petits salopiots ! _​


----------



## patxito (19 Juillet 2022)

Hello les poilus et les clébards ! 

Aujourd’hui je passe la journée à Bilbao, en qualité de chien de compagnie Gizmo, je suis pas un malinois…

Mon maître m’a promis de m’amener saluer Puppy, un congénère fleuri qui s’est installé au pays basque…



Bloc de spoiler


----------



## thebiglebowsky (20 Juillet 2022)

*Pistache* : P..... Mamy Zoë ! Quelle gueule ce matin !!!!! 
*Mamy Zoë* : Canicule de merde !  Il se croit obligé de me mettre un truc mouillé sur la tronche ! 
Mon arthrose va encore en prendre un coup ! Et Gizmo arrête de te rouler par terre de rire ! 
*Gizmo* : Mpfffffffffff !  ...  ... Tu me fais penser à Obi-wan Kenobi déguisé en vieille chatte !!!! 
*Mamy Zoë* :  





Arfffffff !!!!! ​


----------



## thebiglebowsky (22 Juillet 2022)

*Lucky* : Salut Iris ! Alors, tes vacances ? ça a été ? 
*Iris* : Ne m'en parle pas !  Jamais plus en all-in éco ... Buffet croquettes dégueulasse ... Eau de thon en supplément ... Paniers et coussins douteux ... En plus, bourré de beaufs ... 
*Gizmo* : Arf ! En plus, à ce que je vois, on t'a piqué ton collier Chatnel ma cocotte ! 
*Iris* : La cata je te dis ! 
*Pistache *: T'as pas une photo souvenir ?
*Iris* : C'est la seule que j'ai ... on m'a piqué mon Minoux aussi ! 






*Lucky, Pistache et Gizmo *: Ah ouais ... ... 

---------------------

*Gizmo* :  ... Je viens de voir qu'une colonie de cochons avait posté des avis négatifs sur Tripes Advisor ! ... 
Si eux se plaignent ... où va-t'on ???​


----------



## thebiglebowsky (24 Juillet 2022)

*Lucky* : Ho Pistache ! J'avais jamais vu que tu avais une petite barbichette noire sous ta gueule ! 
*Pistache* : Ouais ! J'ai eu des ancêtres mousquetaires ... La classe hein ! 
*Gizmo* : Il se la pète depuis qu'il a été choisi  comme modèle photos pour les pubs Chatnel ! 
 Il fait des shootings "avant" et "après" ... Mais lui, il fait "avant" ! 
*Pistache* : Bande de jaloux ! On m'a déjà dit que je ressemblais à Capitaine Gribouille ... 
ça en jette hein ! 
*Lucky et Gizmo* :  ... Pfffffffff !!!
*Gizmo* : Chatnel ??? pffffff Mon oeil !... Je l'ai surpris hier ! Il sortait de chez Félix ... La preuve :






*Pistache* : 
​


----------



## thebiglebowsky (25 Juillet 2022)

*Lucky* :    ... Pistache ! Au secours !! 
Gizmo est devenu enragé ... Il s'est zombifié ! 
Et il a mordu Mamy Zoë qui s'est transformée aussi ! 






*Pistache* : J'ai vu !  ... Et c'est horrible à voir ! 
Démerdes toi ! Je ne bouge pas d'ici ! 
Et puis, c'est toi le plus vieux ! Tu dois te sacrifier pour le plus jeune ! 
*Lucky* : ça va pas non ! Gros lâche, traître, sac à puces puant ... !!!! 

*Gizmo et Mamy Zoë* (en bavant !) : Grrrrrrrr ... crotch .... Grrrrrrrrr ... etc ... 

*Lucky* : Argh ! Ils arrivent ! Fais moi une place ... J'arrive ! 
*Pistache* : Y'a plus de place ! T'as qu'à crever tout seul dans ton sac, petit merdeux ! 

*Gizmo et Mamy Zoë* (se roulant de rire !) : Arffffff ! On vous a bien eu hein les gars ! Incroyable ce qu'on peut faire avec de la fausse bave et du ketchup !!! 

*Lucky* :  ... Bande de salopards ! Euh ! Pistache je ne pensais pas ce que j'ai dit ... 
*Pistache* : Euh ! Moi non plus ! 

*Gizmo et Mamy Zoë* :  ... Et bien ! Bel exemple de solidarité féline !!! 

*Lucky et Pistache* : Vos gueules les deux cons ! ​


----------



## thebiglebowsky (29 Juillet 2022)

*Pistache* :   ... Tidju ! Lucky ! T'as l'air frustré !!! ... 
*Mamy Zoë *: Le pauvre ! Il s'est fait arnaquer sur "le bon groin" ... des cochons proposaient des santiags tout cuir, certifiées "américaines", en boîte d'origine scellées pour 15 croquettes la paire ... Il en a acheté deux paires pour ensuite s'apercevoir qu'il s'agissait de charentaises usagées et dépareillées ! 
*Pistache* : Argh ! Pas de chance !  ... J'ai lu qu'une dorade avait été victime de la même bande ! 
*Gizmo* : Ouais ! Mais là, c'était du fishing !!!!! Mpfffffffff !!! 
*Mamy Zoë* : Gizmo ! Tu sors immédiatement ! 
*Lucky* : VDM ... ​


----------



## aCLR (29 Juillet 2022)

— Et là ?!
— Et là quoi ?!
— Est-ce que je suis assez grand pour avoir des santiags ?
— Non !
— Mais euh…
— Mais euh t’es assez haut pour une torniole !?
— Oui mais non !? Je préfère les santiags !?
— Oui… Mais non !
— Pffff…​


----------



## thebiglebowsky (30 Juillet 2022)

*Pistache* :   ... Arrête Doudou ! ...  ... Tu fais peur au chaton ! Il va se vautrer en bas de son escabeau ! 
*Doudou* : Comme ça, il apprendra que rien ne vaut des coussinets moelleux pour amortir une bonne chute ! Les santiags, c'est de la m..... pour bobos impérialistes ! 
*Gizmo* : Gros jaloux ! ​


----------



## thebiglebowsky (4 Août 2022)

*Moi* : Dis Gizmo ! C'est qui le poilu le plus vieux de votre bande ?  
*Gizmo* : C'est Zalem !!!!
*Moi* : Zalem ????
*Gizmo* : Bin ouais ! Matou Zalem ! mpffffffff ! 
*Moi* :  ... Je t'ai déjà dit mille fois que je ne supportais plus vos jeux de mots foireux ! 
*Gizmo* : Hola vieux ! C'est pas de ma faute si t'es stressé ! Va plutôt sur Youtube et regarde une vidéo de Kira ! ... ça va s'arranger tout seul ! 
*Moi *: Kira ????
*Gizmo* : Ouais ! Chat Kira !!!! mpfffffffff !!!!!!  ... 
*Moi* : Tu l'auras voulu ! Dégage ! T'es abandonné à partir de maintenant ! 
*Gizmo* :  ... oh non ! Mon humain adoré, la lumière de mes 9 vies ... 
*Moi* : Allez ! C'est bon pour une fois ... Viens dans mes bras ! 
------------------------
*Gizmo* : _T'as vu Mamy Zoë ! Quand je te disais qu'il était con !!!!! _​


----------



## Romuald (4 Août 2022)

Moi : Fait chaud, hein ?
Elle : Fait soif, surtout
Moi : tu as à boire, non ?
Elle : trop loin...
Moi : Feignasse !
Elle: ben quoi, j'ai une réputation à tenir !​


----------



## thebiglebowsky (5 Août 2022)

*Lucky* :  ... Copieurs !!!!! ... 
Mais ça ne va pas se passer comme ça !!!! 
*Pistache* : P.... Lucky ! Les royalties vont tomber ! ​


----------



## thebiglebowsky (6 Août 2022)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> *Lucky* :  ... Copieurs !!!!! ...
> Mais ça ne va pas se passer comme ça !!!!​







*Lucky* : Bonne nouvelle les gars ! Je viens de contacter Maître Mallow, Avocat à Los Angeles qui va s'occuper de notre dossier à l'encontre d'Apple !  
*Moi* : Maître Mallow ??? Jamais entendu parler ! C'est qui celui-là ? 
*Lucky* : Bin ! C'est le chat Mallow ! mpfffffffffffff !!!!! 
*Moi* : 
*Gizmo* : Il est "trop" .... On l'a encore eu !!!!!  ... mpfffffff !!! 
*Lucky* : Trop bon !!!! T'as vu sa tête avant qu'il ne s'écroule ! 
*Mamy Zoë* : pfffff ! Vous n'êtes vraiment pas sympas ! ​


----------



## thebiglebowsky (7 Août 2022)

*Mamy Zoë* : C'est bien Gizmo ! C'est toi qui t'occupes des chatons aujourd'hui ?  
*Gizmo* : Ouais ! Aujourd'hui, initiation au chant chorale ! 
*Mamy Zoë* : Super ! Ce sera parfait pour la fête paroissiale ! 
*Gizmo* : Tu veux assister à la répétition générale ?
*Mamy Zoë* : Avec plaisir ! 
*Gizmo* : Allez les chatons ! Tous en place pour la répétition ! 
Attention les mignons ! On se cale sur Poilec et son miniou ... 3 ... 2 ... 1

*Le choeur des chatons* :

_Nous sommes les chatons
On tourne tous en rond
Faut surtout pas s'arrêter
Au risque de se faire enc*****

Nous sommes les chatons
On tourne tous en rond
Faut bien faire attention
A ne pas se prendre un nez dans le fion_

... ...

Gizmo : Mamy Zoë ! Mamy Zoë ! ça va ????? ..  ... Dis quelque chose ! ... 





​


----------



## thebiglebowsky (9 Août 2022)

*Moi* : Salut les gars ! Je vois que vous avez un nouveau pote ! 
*Lucky* : Ouais ! C'est Candy le raton ... il est vachement sympa ! 
*Moi* : Candy le raton !  ... Vous faites des progrès les poilus ... Pas de jeux de mots foireux cette fois ci ? C'est bien ! 
*Pistache* : Ce serait bien si Candy n'était pas triste aujourd'hui ! 
*Moi* : Et pourquoi il est triste, Candy ?
*Gizmo* : Parce qu'il y en a un tas qui se moquent du Candy raton ! Arffffffffff !  Mpffffffffffff !  ... J'en peux plus les gars ... 
*Lucky et Pistache* : Nous non plus ... Mpfffffffff ! Il est impayable !  ... Trop ! 
*Gizmo* : Pourquoi il devient tout rouge ???  ... mpfffff ! ​


----------



## thebiglebowsky (9 Août 2022)

*Moi* : Bon les poilus ... C'est à moi maintenant ! Préparez-vous à mouiller vos fourrures ... sinon plus ! 
*Lucky, Pistache et Gizmo* :  ... Qu'est-ce qu'il a à foutre sa tronche dans notre fil ce squatter ? 
*Mamy Zoë* : Mais laissez-le raconter sa blague enfin !!!!! 
*Lucky, Pistache et Gizmo* : Bon ! Allez vas-y ! 
*Moi* : J'ai un pote qui arrive demain de Guérande et il s'appelle Marcel !!! Mpfffffffff !!! 
*Lucky, Pistache et Gizmo* : Et ?????? 
*Moi* : Marcel ... de Guérande ... ... Mar*S*el de Guérande !!!!! mpffffffff 
*Lucky, Pistache et Gizmo* : 
*Mamy Zoë *: Arf ! Marcel de Guérande ... Mpf Mpf Mpf ... ... Euh ! 
*Lucky, Pistache et Gizmo* : Mamy Zoë ! Arrête de te forcer ... Tu vas te faire du mal ! 
*Mamy Zoë* : Ouais, mais c'est tellement pathétique ... 
*Lucky, Pistache et Gizmo* : Nous ! On nous "piquerait" pour moins que ça ! 

  ​


----------



## aCLR (9 Août 2022)

​— T’as des santiags chez toi ?!​— Nan ! Je suis Monkey, ton nouveau jouet.​— Je voulais des santiags !?​— Ouais… Mais ta future maîtresse a préféré m’apporter moi !​— Tu crois qu’elle me donnera des santiags ?!​— Je sais pas ce que c’est…​— Moi non plus mais y parait que c’est la classe !?​— À la place elle est venue avec un T-shirt.​— Pour quoi faire ?!​— Pour que tu te fasses à son odeur pardi !?​— Hummmm… Elle sent bon. J’ai hâte !​​​​​​


----------



## thebiglebowsky (10 Août 2022)

aCLR a dit:


> — T’as des santiags chez toi ?!​— Je voulais des santiags !?​— Tu crois qu’elle me donnera des santiags ?!​







*Gizmo* : Tu vois chaton ... Les santiags c'est réservé aux vrais matous, ceux qui sentent le cuir, l'huile, l'essence, l'eau de thon et la croquette avariée façon mexicano ...  Ceux qui roulent en Charley Chavidson en plus de rouler des mécaniques !  
Faut être sévèrement burné pour porter des santiags mon petit ! Faut pas encore avoir du lait qui pisse des narines ! 
Comprendo ! 

*Moi* : Euh ! Gizmo ... Elles sont où tes burnes ????? 

*Gizmo* :  ...  ... 

-------------------------

_*Gizmo* : A vendre 2 paires de santiags neuves (avant et arrière) pointure 8 - Faire offre par MP ! _
_VDM_
​


----------



## patxito (12 Août 2022)

Salut les poilus !

Les journées torrides et les nuits fraîches de Castille se terminent pour moi, on a pris la direction de Bilbao à nouveau avant de rejoindre la Catalogne pour la fin des vacances, où je découvrirai pour la 1ère fois la mer !

Mon maître à beau me prendre pour un labrador, pas sûr que je l’accompagne dans ses ablutions…


----------



## thebiglebowsky (13 Août 2022)

*Lucky* : Hey Gizmo ! Tu pourrais pas demander à ta bande de bikers en Chavidson d'aller foutre un peu le boxon dans l'ultra-flood ... Y'en a un qui nous emmerde grave là-bas ! 
A propos, comment s'appelle encore votre groupe ?
*Gizmo* : Au départ on s'appelait les "Hill's Angels" du fait qu'on habitait tous sur la colline et comme on était juste 50, notre groupe était nommé "les 100 burnes" ... 
*Lucky* : Pourquoi "était" ???
*Gizmo* :  ... Un jour on est tombé sur les véritables Hell's Angels et après une baston mémorable et sanglante à griffes raccourcies, on a du changer de nom ... Maintenant on s'appelle les "sans burnes" ... (à l'oreille ça reste pareil ...!) 
*Lucky* : Mais tu peux faire quelque chose ???? 
*Gizmo* : Ouais ! Poilec le breton est infiltré chez les vrais Hell's ! Il leur dira qu'aCLR les a traités de couilles molles et qu'il s'est fichu de leurs Chavidson en demandant : "Ho les gars, vos bécanes ... ils font les mêmes pour hommes ???" ... 
*Lucky* : ouïe ! ouïe ! ça va saigner !!!! 
*Gizmo* : Ouais !  ... Et s'il continue encore à faire des ba, be, bi, bo, bu ... c'est qu'il ne pourra plus dire autre chose après une vingtaine de coups de grolles dans sa gueule ! 
*Lucky* : T'es un "maître" Gizmo ! 
*Gizmo *: Je sais ... ​


----------



## thebiglebowsky (13 Août 2022)

*Mamy Zoë* : Mais quelle violence !   ... C'est ignoble ! Pauvre aCLR ! 
*Gizmo* : Peut être ! Mais "il" a dit que tu étais une vieille chatte puante et rabougrie ! 
*Pistache* :  ... Mais ! Mamy Zoë ! Pourquoi tu mets ton cuir et tes bottes ? 
*Mamy Zoë* : Ta gueule Pistache ! Et passe moi ma batte ! Il va en prendre plein la tronche ! 
"Puante et rabougrie" ... Vais lui faire bouffer ses c...... ! 
*Lucky* : Trop fort, Gizmo !!!!! 
*Gizmo* :  ...  ... Enragée la mémé ! ​


----------



## thebiglebowsky (15 Août 2022)

*Doudou* : Salut les gars ! Attention, je surveille le barbec pour ce midi !  
*Pistache *: Miam ! On va se régaler ! Qu'est-ce que t'as trouvé comme viande ? 
*Doudou* : Comme d'hab ! Boeuf, merguez, fricadelles ....
*Pistache* : Y'avait pas de la basse côte ??? 
*Doudou* : Non ! Pas de basse-côte, mais j'ai remplacé par du faux-cul ! 
*Pistache* : Bonne idée, le faux-cul ... C'est à la mode ! On en trouve partout ! 
*Gizmo* : Mais le seul, avec une AOP, c'est sur la terrasse qu'on le trouve ! 
​


----------



## patxito (15 Août 2022)

Hola les poilus !

Quelle violence, vous devriez essayer l’air de la mer, ça calme…

L’eau je sais pas, jusqu’ici ça me fait un peu peur…

*Image trop grande (750*1000) 800*800 maxi, on est dans portfolio. *


----------



## thebiglebowsky (15 Août 2022)

patxito a dit:


> Hola les poilus !
> Quelle violence, vous devriez essayer l’air de la mer, ça calme…
> L’eau je sais pas, jusqu’ici ça me fait un peu peur…







*Pistache* : Salut Lucas ! Content d'avoir de tes nouvelles et de constater que tu es en pleine forme ... Juste un peu ébouriffé par le vent du large mais ça te va bien ! 
T'en fais pas pour la "violence" ... Tout ça c'est pour rigoler ! On est les poilus les plus pacifiques et les plus gentils du monde ! 
*Gizmo* : Mwouais ! ça dépend ... Si on nous cherche, on nous trouve ! 
*Lucky* : Euh Gizmo ! Il est encore jeune ! Laisse lui ses illusions ! 
*Pistache* : Pour l'eau, on peut pas te conseiller, on prend même jamais de bain !... burrrrppppp ! 
*Lucky *: Problèmes de digestion Pistache ? 
*Pistache* : C'est le faux-cul qui passe mal ... J'en ai abusé ce midi ! L'était un peu lourdaud ! burp ! 
*Gizmo* : Hé ouais ! C'est le problème du faux-cul ... Faut en bouffer avec parcimonie ! 
Enfin ! Suis content ! 
Gaia a son faux gras :




Et nous, on a notre faux-cul !!!!! mpffffffff !!!!  ... ​


----------



## nicomarcos (18 Août 2022)

Bonjour à tous,
Bon après quelques jours de vacances me voilà rentré et après avoir vidé ma valise , que vois-je 
Moi : qu'est ce que tu fait là ?
Léo : Bon ça va tu t'es bien éclaté et bien moi je me suis emmerdé, alors fini tes conneries tu pars plus


----------



## thebiglebowsky (6 Septembre 2022)

*Lucky* : Hé bé Pistache ! Kénaffaire !!!! 
*Pistache* : Ouais ! Insulte à magistrat, suppression inique de 2 posts ... ça va chercher dans les combiens tout ça ??? 
*Lucky* : Ah ces humains !!! On est tous dans la merde ... guerre, prix de l'énergie, Covid, réchauffement climatique etc ... et ils trouvent encore une excuse pour s'écharper comme dans une cour de récré ! 
*Gizmo* : Ouais ! En attendant, qui va me rembourser les 4 paires de santiags de Jumbo ???
*Lucky et Pistache* : A chacun sa merde ! ​


----------



## Romuald (6 Septembre 2022)

Mettons les choses au point: la suppression fait suite à un drame « chatonnesque » chez aCLR qui a effectivement demandé l’effacement d’un post drôle et a priori anodin, sauf que les circonstances faisaient que ça en rajoutait une couche dans le drama.
Je ne vois rien d’inique à ménager la sensibilité d’autrui.


----------



## rodrigue7800be (6 Septembre 2022)

j'adore les chats


----------



## boninmi (6 Septembre 2022)

rodrigue7800be a dit:


> j'adore les chats









Grisouille : Tu dois poster une photo des tes chats et débrouille toi pour qu'ils ne nous fassent pas pleurer.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (7 Septembre 2022)

*CHANGEMENT DE LIGNE EDITORIALE

Lucky* : Nous avons décidé de modifier notre ligne éditoriale en y ajoutant des actualités économiques et sociales ciblées "poilus" !  
Dans le prochain éditorial, intitulé "*Actualités Croquettes*", nous débattrons de la flambée des prix de notre aliment de base et des conséquences d'une éventuelle pénurie pour nos gamelles !
Vous pourrez donc déposer toutes vos questions au préalable et nous nous efforcerons d'y répondre dans le prochain article ! Merci d'avance pour votre participation et vos suggestions ! 

*Gizmo* : 
"*Actualités Croquettes*" ... Il me semble avoir déjà lu ça quelque part sur le forum ... Tu t'es vraiment pas foulé ! 

*Lucky* : Ta gueule Gizmo ! ​


----------



## thebiglebowsky (8 Septembre 2022)

*Lucky* :  ... Pfffff ! Je suppose que Mamy Zoë vient de recevoir sa facture de gaz et d'électricité ??? 

*Pistache* : Ouais ! Et c'est pas avec sa petite retraite qu'elle va s'en sortir ! 

*Gizmo* : Faudra sérieusement envisager de changer d'humain ... et en choisir un plus riche ! 

*Poilec le breton* : La solution, la seule, c'est de foutre le chaos ! 
Hier, avec Gizmo on va prendre un pot chez Ponpon ... Je commande une eau de thon et il me réclame 50 croquettes !  ... Je lui réponds que c'est UNE eau de thon que j'ai commandée et pas une tournée générale ! Et il me répond que le prix de l'eau de thon a été multiplié par 10 depuis une semaine !
Résultat : Baston homérique, bagarre générale, mise à sac du tripot jusqu'à ce qu'on y foute le feu ! Un scénario mille fois pire que le "Do Lung bridge" dans Apocalypse Now ! 
On verra si le vieux radin osera encore réclamer 50 croquettes pour une eau de thon ! 

*Pistache* : Surtout que Gizmo, pris dans l'ambiance générale, lui a arraché les c.... d'un coup de dent ! 

*Gizmo* : Ouais ! J'en ai même fait un pendentif ... Les c..... de Ponpon, c'est beaucoup plus fashion que la traditionnelle dent de patlek ! 

*Poilec le breton* : Et cet après-midi, action Auchan avec une vingtaine de poilus ... 10 qui rentrent dans le magasin par la réserve, 10 qui restent devant les caisses ... On pique tous les sacs de croquettes, on les jette aux poilus restés devant les caisses et on fiche le camp ! En 3 minutes c'est plié ! 

*Pistache* : Et pas de problème avec les chiens policiers ?

*Poilec le breton* : Non ! On leur a promis à chacun 3 sacs de Royal Canin ... Et ils ont été assez cons pour le croire ! 
Le temps qu'ils réagissent et on sera déjà loin ! 

*Lucky* : Vous êtes ignobles quand même ! 

*Poilec le breton* : légitime défense, mon vieux ! 
----------------------
*Lucky*_ : Je note donc pour le prochain éditorial de "Actualités Croquettes" : Foutre le chaos !!! _​


----------



## boninmi (17 Septembre 2022)

Agathe: Je vois passer un modo là dessous.
Il a pas intérêt à me piquer mon panier à chat.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (17 Septembre 2022)

boninmi a dit:


> Agathe: Je vois passer un modo là dessous.







*Gizmo* : Agathe !!!!!!!!   ... C'est toi ? ... Incroyable !  ... Tu as devant toi ton fan absolu ! 
Je t'ai rencontré à Tomorrowland et je volais ... (euh vendais) des pains saucisses à la buvette ! 
Ton set était dément !!!!! 

*Pistache* : Euh Gizmo ! Désolé de tempérer ton enthousiasme, mais je crois que tu te trompes d'Agathe ! 

*Gizmo *: Gros jaloux ! Son nom de scène était "Zepower" ... J'oublierai jamais ! 
D'ailleurs ... Tout le monde criait en choeur : Agathe Zepower ... Regarde :






*Pistache* : Pauvre Gizmo ... 



​


----------



## patxito (17 Septembre 2022)

boninmi a dit:


> Agathe: Je vois passer un modo là dessous.
> Il a pas intérêt à me piquer mon panier à chat.


Ni mes joujoux…


----------



## thebiglebowsky (21 Septembre 2022)

*Moi *: Bon Pistache ! Arrête de faire des grimaces ! Je viens d'apprendre que Kiwi la satonne est portée disparue par son humaine ! 

*Pistache* : M'en fiche ! De toutes manières, c'était une espionne qui cachait des pièges et des micros dans son bol de riz ! 

*Gizmo* : Ouais ! Salinge, le lapin, dit qu'il l'a vue se faire enlever par des matous en grosse voiture noire immatriculée en Russie ! 

*Moi* : C'est ça ... Salinge, le lapin ... Le lapin Salinge ... Bien essayé les gars !  ... Privés d'eau de thon pendant 3 jours ! 

*Pistache* : On s'en fiche ... mpffff ! 

*Gizmo* : Ouais ! L'important est qu'elle se soit cassée ... Parce que, comme dirait notre pote africain : "Kiwi le matin, pleure le soir !" ... Mpfffffff !!! 

*Moi *:  ... ​


----------



## Toum'aï (22 Septembre 2022)

Moi : dis-moi gribouille, tu connais les éphémérides ? 

Gribouille : c'est quoi léfémérides ? 

Moi : c'est connaître les événements journaliers du soleil, de la lune, des étoiles... 

Gribouille : je ne vois pas pourquoi tu me demande ça ? 

Moi : Bin, comment tu sais que l'automne arrive, alors ? 

Gribouille : et toi ? 

Moi : c'est simple, ça fait six moi que tu n'est pas venue te réchauffer sur mes cuisses... ​


----------



## thebiglebowsky (22 Septembre 2022)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Moi : c'est simple, ça fait six moi que tu n'est pas venue te réchauffer sur mes cuisses... ​







*Lucky* :   ... Vite ! Dégage Capitaine ! A la façon de mettre ses mains sur ton dos, il est occupé à te pomper toute ton énergie ! 
On les connaît ces humains ! 

*Gizmo* : Ouais ! Continue comme ça et tu finiras comme un vieux sac à mains en peau de c..... fripée ! 

*Pistache* : Parce que t'as déjà vu un sac à mains en peau de c..... fripée, toi ? 

*Gizmo* : Ouais ! Ce matin quand notre humain a pris sa douche ! Mpffffffff ! 

*Pistache* : Quelle horreur !!!!  ... ​


----------



## Romuald (22 Septembre 2022)

Moi : tu te prends pour gribouille ?
Elle : pkoi ?
Moi : regarde deux posts au-dessus
Elle : Ben ouais, y'a pas d'mal à s'faire du bien​


----------



## thebiglebowsky (24 Septembre 2022)

*Lucky* : Salut Astroff ! T'as reçu nos nouvelles combinaisons NBC ... Parce que ça commence à urger au vu des dernières nouvelles et de "l'autre" qui piétine grave sur sa grande table à la con !  

*Cat Astroff* : Ouais ! Sauf pour Pistache ... Ils n'ont pas voulu faire marcher la garantie parce qu'il avait pété dedans avant qu'elle n'explose ! C'est pas couvert ! 

*Lucky *: Tant pis ! On aura bien un sac plastic du Lidl qui traîne dans les ordures ... mpffffff ! 

*Cat Astroff* : Mais merde, Mamy Zoë ...  ... Pourquoi t'essaies une "extra small" alors que tu fais un "double XL" ... 

*Mamy Zoë* : pff pff pff pff argh ! 

*Cat Astroff *:  ... La tirette est coincée et voilà qu'elle s'étouffe maintenant ! ... 

*Pistache* :  ... Faudra la découper !!!!! ...  ... Non Gizmo ... c'est la combi qu'il faut découper ... pas Mamy Zoë ! 

*Cat Astroff* :  ! Ouf ! ... Euh ! ça va mamy Zoë ???????



 ... 

​


----------



## thebiglebowsky (27 Septembre 2022)

*Lucky* :   ... Bon Dieu les gars ! ...  ... Une nouvelle catastrophique ... 
On est fichus !

*Pistache* : Attaque nucléaire, typhon sur notre patelin, mobilisation générale, pénurie d'eau de thon .. ??? 

*Lucky* : Pire que ça !  ... La Direction de MacGé a nommé un nouveau modérateur qui nous est spécialement dédié et qui fera le lien entre le portfolio et la terrasse en plus des modérateurs habituels ! ... 

*Pistache* : Et qui c'est ? 

*Lucky* : Je crois qu'il s'appelle rLCA si j'ai bonne souvenance ... et j'ai sa photo ! 






*Pistache* : Mon Dieu ! On est fichus comme tu dis !!!!!! 

*Lucky* (running gag !) : Tidju ! T'as vu, Mamy Zoë ??? Euh !  ... Mamy Zoë ? ça va ??? 
Vite, un coup d'eau de thon !!!!!!!! 





​


----------



## thebiglebowsky (29 Septembre 2022)

*Pistache* :  ... P... les amis ! Je crains que nous vivions tous dans la maison de l'horreur ! 

*Gizmo* :  ... kékigna ?????

*Pistache* : L'horreur je te dis ! Hier j'ai surpris notre humain occupé à lire un article traitant de l'avantage de la fourrure de poilus pour se protéger du froid cet hiver ! 

*Gizmo* : Bin ouais ! Et alors ... 

*Pistache* : Ayant entendu du bruit dans la cave cette nuit, voilà ce que j'y ai trouvé ... un pauvre poilu nu, drogué et prostré dans un coin ... et sa fourrure avait disparu tandis que notre humain arborait un magnifique plaid tigré dans son fauteuil !!!!! 






*Gizmo* :  ... Mais c'est horrible ! Surtout n'avertis pas Mamy Zoë sinon elle va *ENCORE* faire un malaise et trop de running gag tue le running gag ! 

*Pistache* : Ah merde ! J'avais pourtant tout bien mis en place pour le running gag traditionnel ... Même le poilu Sphynx du voisin m'avait aidé en posant pour la photo ! Tant pis ! 

*Mamy Zoë* : Qu'est-ce qu'il se passe les enfants ? 

*Pistache et Gizmo* : Rien ! Rien ! Mamy Zoë ... retourne boire ta tisane !!!! ... ouf ! ​


----------



## thebiglebowsky (1 Octobre 2022)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> *Lucky* :  ... Bon Dieu les gars ! ...  ... Une nouvelle catastrophique ...
> On est fichus !
> 
> *Pistache* : Attaque nucléaire, typhon sur notre patelin, mobilisation générale, pénurie d'eau de thon .. ???
> ...







*Lucky* :   ... Purée ! C'est un rapide ! ... Il a pas tardé !!! ... 

*Pistache* :  ... Qu'est-ce qu'il s'est passé ????

*Lucky* : Je passe dans le fil "De la vie des macgéens" et tchac ... 




Comme ça ! Sans avertissement ... en stoemelings (*) comme on dit chez nous ! 

*Gizmo* : C'était à prévoir ! T'as vu sa gueule ... 

(*) en stoemelings





 ... ​


----------



## Toum'aï (1 Octobre 2022)

*La voisine* : Bonjour le chat, je peux te prendre en photo ? 
*Gribouille* : je suis une chatte, pas un chat, et je m'appelle gribouille... 
*La voisine* : Moi je m'appelle Diane et je suis la voisine... 
*Gribouille* : oui je sais et toi aussi tu as une chatte... 
*Diane* : euh, non je n'ai pas de chatte, tu te trompes ! 
*Gribouille* : Si t'en as une, je t'ai vue cet été toute nue dans ton jardin... 
*Diane* : urrrgglll ! 
*Gribouille* : t'inquiète pas, j'ai rien dit à Toum'aï... ​


----------



## patxito (3 Octobre 2022)

Je n'y comprends rien, d'excursion à Colmar avec mon maître ce W-E, je suis tombé nez-à-nez avec ce voisin bruxellois !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (3 Octobre 2022)

patxito a dit:


> Je n'y comprends rien, d'excursion à Colmar avec mon maître ce W-E, je suis tombé nez-à-nez avec ce voisin bruxellois !







*Pistache* :  ... Ces français !!! Rien que des copieurs ! ... 

*Gizmo* : Et des fainéants en plus ... Ils ont même des week-end de 4 jours ! 

*Pistache* : Quoi ??? 

*Gizmo* : Ouais ! Ils ferment un fil jeudi soir pour le weekend (  ) et 4 jours après il n'est pas encore ouvert ! 

 ...  ... ​


----------



## AppleTogetherLovely (4 Octobre 2022)

Moi : Hé toi, la Voisine alors comme ça t'as une chatte ?
La voisine : D'où tu sors toi et de quoi tu te mêle ?

Moi : Des fourrés, derrière la Simca 1000 de mon humain ! 
tu veux m'y accompagner pour que je ... dedans ?


----------



## thebiglebowsky (5 Octobre 2022)

*Moi* : Alors Mamy Zoë, t'as l'air toute déconfite ??? 

*Mamy Zoë* :  ... Les "matous59" ont envahi une partie de notre territoire et ils ont annexé la cabane de jardin ! ... 

*Moi *: Aïe Aïe ! Gizmo va pouvoir ressortir son lance-croquettes alors ?  ... Mais qu'est-ce que tu fais avec ces 3 boîtes de cassoulet ??? 

*Mamy Zoë* : C'est pour Pistache ! Il part en première ligne ce soir pour les déloger ... J'ai même ajouté une double ration de haricots sauce tomates ... ça va être dantesque ! Vont pas résister longtemps ! 

*Moi *: Et c'est quoi ce T-shirt de camouflage avec les initiales FC ??? ... 

*Gizmo* : FC pour Flatul Cat ... Pourront pas dire qu'on les prend en traître ... Et j'ai pris mon Zippo ! Si ça suffit pas on aura un lance-flammes de compète !!! Pas vrai Pistache ??? 

*Pistache* : burp ... Suis prêt ! ... burp !

*Gizmo* : A l'attaque !!!!! ​


----------



## thebiglebowsky (10 Octobre 2022)

*Lucky* : Il a osé !!!!!!  

*Pistache* : Quoi ?

*Lucky* : T'as vu ce qu'il a installé dans le salon ??? ... Une grande roue de hamster, couplé à un générateur pour économiser l'électricité !  ... Si tu veux bouffer tu dois faire 50 tours et le distributeur de croquettes te remplit ta gamelle !!! 

*Pistache* : Mais c'est ignoble !  ... Pauvre mamy Zoë qui bouffe 10 X par jour ! 

*Lucky* : Pfffffff ! ça va mamy Zoë ??????

*Mamy Zoë* : ... 25 ... pff pff ... 26 ... pff pff ... 27 ... pff pff ... 28 ... pff pff .... Argh !

*Pistache* :  ... Mamy Zoë ... 





*Lucky *: Viens Pistache ! On va brancher le générateur sur le fauteuil de cet affameur !!!! 

*Gizmo* : Au moins il sera au courant ! mpfffffff ! 

-------------------------------

*Moi *: _Désolé ! Je n'ai pas pu résister ... ... _​


----------



## AppleTogetherLovely (11 Octobre 2022)

moi : Eh Lucky !
Lucky : quoi donc ?
moi : ta touché ?
Lucky : quoi donc ?
moi : bah ! la chatte à la voisine ?


----------



## thebiglebowsky (14 Octobre 2022)

*Moi* : Hola les gars ! Pourquoi vous transportez mamy Zoë dans une brouette ??? ​
*Pistache* : Avec Lucky et Gizmo on fait une expérience scientifique ... On l'amène en haut de la côte et on va la faire rouler jusqu'en bas pour voir si elle déclenche le radar 30 km/h juste avant le virage ! 

*Moi* : Mais c'est dégueulasse ! Pauvre mamy Zoë ! 

*Lucky* : Ouais ! Mais elle est volontaire ! 

*Gizmo* : On s'était dit que le dernier à arriver en haut de l'arbre serait volontaire ... En plus, comme elle est "grosse", elle roule plus facilement que nous ! 

*Moi *: Vous êtes ignobles ! 

*Gizmo* : Ouais ! Mais comme elle fera probablement un malaise en arrivant en bas, ça te donnera l'occasion de poster encore une connerie ! 

*Moi* :  ... C'est pas faux ! ... 

*Mamy Zoë* : Pfffffff ! ​


----------



## thebiglebowsky (17 Octobre 2022)

*Cat Mandou* : Salut Zebig ! Chat va ???   

*Moi *: Chat va !  Alors ? Il paraît que ton échoppe de lustrage de godasses casse la baraque et que tu te fais des c... en or ? 

*Cat Mandou* : A fond ! Je refuse même des clients ... Faut dire aussi que la fourrure de siamois est une merveille ... douceur, imperméabilité, durabilité, rareté ... un "must" je te dis !!! 

*Moi* : Super ! Content pour toi ! Tiens, passe chez moi prendre une eau de thon millésimée ! 






*Cat Mandou* : P..... salopard Zebig !!! ​


----------



## thebiglebowsky (21 Octobre 2022)

*Lucky* : P.... les gars ! Notre humain s'est fait livrer la panoplie du parfait musher ... Traineau à roulettes, des harnais et un guide "devenir musher pour les nuls" !!!!! 

*Pistache* :  ... Si ça tombe, on peut se préparer à partager la baraque avec une dizaine de huskies déchaînés ! ... 

*Lucky* : C'est là le problème ... en vérifiant les harnais, je me suis aperçu que c'était des petites tailles ... un husky n'entre pas dedans ! 

*Pistache* : Nooonn ! Tu ne voudrais pas dire que ... ce serait nous les huskies ! 

*Gizmo* : Alors, il connaîtra pour la première fois de sa vie l'ultime chaos ... Un chaos tel qu'Hollywood ne l'a jamais imaginé ... Un traîneau tiré par une vingtaine de poilus débridés, ce sera un remake de Mad Max ! En pire ! Il ne s'en remettra jamais ! 

*Lucky* : Et il a même prévu un harnais XXL pour mamy Zoë ... je l'ai vu ! 

*Pistache* : Euh ! Mamy Zoë ... ça va ??? 



​


----------



## thebiglebowsky (24 Octobre 2022)

*Moi* : Holà les poilus ! Qu'est-ce que vous faites là, tous assis en rond autour d'un feu en fixant une photo d' @Anthony ?
Et pourquoi vous avez mis vos petites capes noires ?

*Pistache* : On attend minuit ! Laisse nous psalmodier en paix ... 

*Moi* : Et vous psalmodiez quoi ?

*Gizmo* : On fait appel aux mânes de nos ancêtres brûlés sur les bûchers, victimes d'une modération sanguinaire ! 

*Moi* : Et vous croyez qu'ils vont venir ?

*Lucky* : Ils sont déjà là ... enfin, ce qu'il en reste (mpfffff) - D'ailleurs, la cérémonie va commencer, Mamy Zoë est déjà en transe ! 

*Moi* : Ouais ! Je vois ça !  ... Si elle continue à se rouler dans tous les sens, elle va se brûler la queue et faire un malaise ! 

*ndlr*_ : Non ! Pas ce soir ! Y'en a marre du running gag que seuls les initiés comprennent ! _

Moi :  ... OK ! ... ​


----------



## thebiglebowsky (25 Octobre 2022)

*NEWS MacGé

DISTRIBUTION GRATUITE DE CROQUETTES DANS LE BUREAU D'ANTHONY A 16 H !
VENEZ NOMBREUX !!!*
 






*Les matous *: Chouette ! On est les premiers !!! 

*Pistache*_ : On va lui soigner son ailurophobie à celui-là ! _​


----------



## AppleTogetherLovely (27 Octobre 2022)

J'ai loupé la distribution de croquettes, j'ai faim !




Il y en aura une autre ?


----------



## thebiglebowsky (27 Octobre 2022)

*R.I.P.

Mamy Zoë*






Triste nouvelle !   

Ma chouchoute est partie rejoindre inopinément Swiffer, Groovy et Patxi ce matin au paradis des poilus ...

Nul doute qu'elle y sera bien accueillie, elle qui personnifiait la bonté, la tendresse et la fidélité !

Plus jamais elle ne fera son "running gag" dont elle était la vedette dans ce fil ! 

Certains me diront que ce n'était qu'un chat ... Mais elle avait dans son regard plus d'humanité que beaucoup d'entre nous !

Bon vent, mamy Zoë ! On ne t'oubliera jamais ! 
​


----------



## patlek (27 Octobre 2022)

Les chats ont 9 vies.

Bye bye Mamy Zoë.












						Les 9 vies du chat : la vraie histoire de cette légende !
					

On entend souvent dire que les chats auraient neuf vies... Cette idée très ancienne est présente dans de nombreuses cultures à travers le monde. Mais quelle est la légende qui en est à l'origine ? Qu'il s'agisse d'une croyance réelle, d'une superstition, d'une métaphore ou encore d'un simple...




					jardinage.lemonde.fr


----------



## patxito (27 Octobre 2022)

Ne sois pas trop triste Papy croquettes, c’est dur mais foi de Patxi, elle sera bien accueillie ici, je lui réserve ma meilleure eau de thon millésimée !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (28 Octobre 2022)

*Doudou* : De commun accord, nous avons décidé de faire une pause dans ce fil en hommage à Mamy Zoë ... 

Nous reviendrons bientôt ... ou pas ! 

Soyez libres de continuer à y contribuer et à le faire vivre comme bon vous semble !

Merci d'avance ! ​


----------



## Romuald (2 Novembre 2022)

Revenez ou je fais un malheur !


----------



## patxito (2 Novembre 2022)

Il me fait un peu peur celui-là...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (5 Novembre 2022)

*Groovy* : Chalut les gars ! Chat va ? 

*Pistache* : Oh p..... Groovy ! Tu m'as fait peur !  ... Arrête d'apparaître comme ça, sans prévenir ! Je viens d'apprendre les hectolitres et hectogrammes aux chatons et maintenant ... un ectoplasme poilu ! Un peu trop tout ça ! 

*Groovy* : Désolé vieux, mais venir du paradis devient de plus en plus compliqué ... Faut éviter l'Ukraine, la Russie, la Corée du Nord, l'Iran et tout le reste ... et le mode furtif est fatiguant, même pour nous ! 

*Pistache* : Alors, Mamy Zoë est bien arrivée ??? 

*Groovy* : Super bien arrivée ! ... Elle m'a chargée de dire bonjour à tout le monde et ... de lui rapporter son nécessaire à tricot qu'elle a oublié ! 
Elle vient de recevoir ses ailes et elle veut absolument participer au prochain challenge Top Gun en escadrille avec Swiffer et Patxi ! 

*Pistache* : Et quel est le problème ???

*Groovy* : Euh ! Selon ta morphologie et tes aptitudes, t'es classé dans les F-16, les F-35, les Rafales ou les A-10 si t'es un vétéran ... Et ils ont classé Mamy Zoë dans les B-52 ... 

*Pistache* : Merde alors ...  ... Je parie qu'elle a fait un malaise en regardant le classement ??? 

*Groovy *: Ouais ! Comment tu le sais ???? 

*Pistache* : Oh ! Je disais ça comme ça !!!! 
Sacrée Mamy Zoë ! ​


----------



## thebiglebowsky (6 Novembre 2022)

*Groovy *: Bon les gars ! Je vous laisse et j'y retourne ! Bisous à tous et à bientôt ! 

*Lucky et Pistache* : Bon vol Groovy ! N'oublie pas de lui remettre son matos de tricot et son bonnet pour Noël ! 






*Tous* : On pense à toi, Mamy Zoë ... 
Et si tu viens nous rendre visite, évite de prendre le B-52 ... On est déjà assez dans la merde comme ça ! ​


----------



## thebiglebowsky (19 Novembre 2022)

*Pistache* : Ayé ! ça recommence ... je rêve ou j'ai vu passer Gizmo en supporter des "bleus" avec petit maillot, drapeau français, et tout et tout !!!   

*Lucky* : Chutttt !  ... Comme il parle chti et qu'il adore les croquettes au Maroilles, on l'a envoyé en infiltration pour foutre la merde chez les "Matous59", les ultras du foot français ... Mais on lui avait dit de se déguiser *après* le passage de la frontière ... ce qu'il n'a pas fait ! 

*Pistache* : Et alors ? 

*Lucky* : Alors ? il a ramassé sur la gueule par nos supporters à peine passé le coin de la rue ! Le pauvre, il a du bouffer son maillot ... 

*Pistache* : Oh merde !!!! Le pauvre ...  ... Euh ! ça va Gizmo ??? 

*Gizmo* : Burrrpp ! 

*Lucky* : Arrête de rire, Pistache !!!!!  ... mpffffffff !!!!!  ... ... ​


----------



## thebiglebowsky (12 Décembre 2022)

*Lucky* : Pistache, Gizmo et Doudou ! Préparez vos keffieh pour faire couleur locale ! Vous partez ce soir pour Doha ! 
Mission : Empêcher les bleus de gagner contre le Maroc par tous les moyens ... envahissement de terrain, croche-pieds, roulades sur le terrain, pétages de couilles ... Sortez vous les griffes du fion nom de Dieu ! 
L'échec n'est pas envisageable ... pas envie de devoir se taper 4 années de plus à supporter les "_champions du monde en titre_" gna gna gna ! 
Faut les arrêter coûte que coûte ! 

*Pistache* : Tu crois que c'est une bonne idée de prendre Doudou avec nous ... c'est quand même un(e) transgenre ! 

*Gizmo* : Au contraire, c'est une bonne idée ... Le temps qu'il se fasse tabasser et lapider et on passera la sécurité ni vu ni connu ! 
C'est un costaud Doudou ... Il en a vu d'autres ! 

*Doudou* : Ouais ! Et encore, t'as pas encore vu mon gilet pare-balles arc-en-ciel ... Une merveille ! 

*Lucky* : Et surtout, n'hésitez pas à fracasser quelques rotules au passage ... Mbappe, Giroud, Griezmann ... Y'a l'embarras du choix ! 
Ne les attaquez pas aux cous ... les français sont blindés de ce côté ! 
Vous serez des héros, les gars ! 

*Pistache* : Et après ! Voyage de luxe, tous frais compris, offert par le Maroc ! La belle vie ! ​


----------



## thebiglebowsky (14 Décembre 2022)

*Moi* : Alors Lucky ! La forme ?  

*Lucky* : Chut ! Suis en visioconférence avec Pistache et Gizmo au Qatar !!!! 

*Moi* : Salut les gars ! Tidju ! Chapeau pour votre camouflage en morceaux de pelouse ... On dirait une pub Cetelem ! 
Tout va bien ?

*Pistache et Gizmo* : L'opération se déroule conformément à nos plans ... Doudou en a pris plein la gueule avec son t-shirt arc-en-ciel pour nous permettre de passer les contrôles et pour l'instant c'est la croix-rouge internationale qui s'en occupe ... Mais il est en pleine forme ! 
On est déjà camouflés sur le bord du terrain et on attend !

*Gizmo* : Pistache a failli tout faire rater ! Il s'est goinfré de loukoums et a pété bruyamment alors que la sécurité faisait sa ronde ... et un morceau de pelouse qui pète, ça la fout mal ! 

*Pistache* : burp ! 

*Moi* : On compte sur vous pour ce soir !!!!! 

*Pistache et Gizmo* : On est à bloc ! les bleus vont déguster !!!! ​


----------



## Romuald (14 Décembre 2022)

Miss radasse : Ah ben vous devez avoir l'air fin, camouflés en gazon. Et bonjour le bilan carbone ! alors qu'avec ma méthode à moi, pour avoir chaud pas la peine d'aller au Qatar ...​


----------



## thebiglebowsky (14 Décembre 2022)

*Gizmo* :  ... ... Maman !!!! ... 

*Pistache* : Arrête Gizmo ! Miss Radasse n'est pas ta maman ! Ce n'est qu'une indigne tentative d'intimidation de la part d'un supporter des bleus pour te démotiver ! 

*Gizmo* : Ma maman ne ferait pas ça !!! 

*Pistache* : Ta maman ... Non ... Mais son humain ... Oui ! 

*Doudou* : C'est dégueulasse ! Quelle engeance ces modérateurs ! Viens mon Gizmo ! 
La vengeance est un plat qui se mangera ce soir !!!! 

*Pistache* : Miam ! C'est bon la vengeance ???? 

*Doudou* : T'es vraiment con, Pistache ! 

*Pistache* : ​


----------



## thebiglebowsky (14 Décembre 2022)

*Lucky* : Hola les gars ! Mais qu'est ce que vous fichez là ? On ne vous voit pas !  

*Doudou* : Normal qu'on ne nous voit pas ... camouflés en gazon sur une pelouse ... 
On fait ce qu'on peut ! 
*Gizmo* a réussi à déchiqueter les lacets de Mbappe et Pistache a failli réussir un coup de maître mais il s'est trompé et a marqué du mauvais côté ... Pas de bol ! 

La preuve en images ... 






Pfffffffff !!!!! ​


----------



## thebiglebowsky (15 Décembre 2022)

*Lucky* : Ho Pistache ! Qu'est-ce que c'est que ce fiasco total ????  

*Pistache* : Au lieu de juger, t'aurais du être avec nous ... 
J'avoue que Didier Deschamps est un mec sympa ... Pour nous remercier du but marqué (par erreur !  ) contre le Maroc on a été invités à l'ambassade de France ... grosse réception, bouffe de dingue, cadeaux ... et surtout 3 valises remplies de croquettes de luxe (de la marque Davy !) + retour en cages diplomatiques par Air France en première classe !!!! 

*Lucky* : C'est la honte totale !!!!! 

*Pistache* : On partagera les croquettes avec toi ! 
A propos, dis à notre humain qu'on lui a acheté une montre de luxe sur le chemin de l'aéroport ! 

*Lucky* :  ... Une Rolex ???? ... 

*Pistache* : Euh ! Non ! Pour 15 croquettes c'était une ... Bolex !!! 
Si tu viens nous chercher à l'aéroport, tu nous reconnaîtras de suite ... On a reçu 3 petits maillots des bleus à nos tailles avec déjà 3 étoiles dessus ! 

*Lucky* :  ...  ... _J'espère que Moon ne passera pas par ici !_ ​


----------



## thebiglebowsky (17 Décembre 2022)

*Moi* : Ho les gars ! Merci pour la Bolex ... Mais il n'y a qu'une aiguille et 4 chiffres !  

*Lucky* : ça y est ! Môssieur va faire le difficile avec son cadeau... 
Les 4 chiffres, ce sont les heures de distribution des croquettes et quand l'aiguille arrive dessus, c'est le moment de bouffer ! Pas besoin d'une deuxième aiguille ! 

*Gizmo* : Môssieur aurait préféré une @patlek Philippe avec petit requin en plastic intégré dans le cadran peut-être ??? 

*Doudou* : Ouais ! Déjà qu'il se la pète avec sa Brotling à 5 croquettes en promo de chez Lidl ! 

*Moi* : Ho ça va hein !!!! ​


----------



## Toum'aï (18 Décembre 2022)

*Moi* : Pirouette, c'est fini l'entrainement, la France joue dans une heure...   
*Pirouette* : miaou, paf ! Pif ! Miouuuu... Laisse, j'envoie mes bonnes ondes à l'équipe de France, ce qu'auraient dû faire les poilus belges au lieu de se camoufler en gazon.   
*Moi *: Ouais, t'as raison, les poilus belges ils savent pas supporter... 
*Pirouette* : ils ont quatre ans pour se refaire. 
​


----------



## thebiglebowsky (18 Décembre 2022)

Toum'aï a dit:


> *Pirouette* : miaou, paf ! Pif ! Miouuuu... Laisse, j'envoie mes bonnes ondes à l'équipe de France​







*Pistache* : Hé Pirouette ! Double les bonnes ondes, ils en ont besoin pour l'instant ! ​


----------



## Toum'aï (18 Décembre 2022)

*Gribouille* : t'inquiète, je suis derrière la cage du goal argentin pour lui balancer ma magie noire.
La malédiction deeeee CAPITAINE Grbouuuuuille !​


----------



## thebiglebowsky (18 Décembre 2022)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> *Pistache* : Hé Pirouette ! Double les bonnes ondes, ils en ont besoin pour l'instant ! ​







*Pistache* : Hola Pirouette, c'était pour rigoler ... C'était pas la peine de faire du zèle ! 
Ces "tigrés" ... tous les mêmes !!! ​


----------



## thebiglebowsky (18 Décembre 2022)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Si tu viens nous chercher à l'aéroport, tu nous reconnaîtras de suite ... On a reçu 3 petits maillots des bleus à nos tailles avec déjà 3 étoiles dessus ! ​



*Doudou* : A vendre, collectors, 3 maillots des bleus, *ex*-champions du monde en titre !
Particularités : 3 étoiles floquées à l'avance ...  
Taille spéciale poilus, extra-small avec ouverture pour passer la queue !
Portés une fois !

Prix : 500 croquettes l'unité avec en cadeau un autocollant pour cacher la 3ième étoile et une Bolex d'occasion !
Intéressés ? > MP





​


----------



## thebiglebowsky (20 Décembre 2022)

Toum'aï a dit:


> *Gribouille* : t'inquiète, je suis derrière la cage du goal argentin pour lui balancer ma magie noire.
> La malédiction deeeee CAPITAINE Grbouuuuuille !​








*Lucky* : Ho Pistache ! T'as viré les 1.000 croquettes sur le compte de Capitaine Gribouille comme convenu ? 

*Pistache* : C'est fait !!!! 

*Lucky* : En toute discrétion j'espère ? 

*Pistache* : Ouais ! Par Swift sur son compte off-shore comme d'hab ! ... 
Mais t'en fais pas ! ça arrive même aux meilleurs de se tromper de côté ! 

*Lucky* : Ouais !  Faudrait pas que Toum'aï ait des soupçons ! 

*Pistache* : Arf ! Aucun danger ! D'après Capitaine Gribouille ils partagent ensemble !!!! 

*Lucky* : Ho le traître !!!!!!! ​


----------



## Toum'aï (21 Décembre 2022)

*Moi* : elle a bien reçu les mille croquettes au saumon et elle a tout bouffé d'un coup...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (21 Décembre 2022)

Toum'aï a dit:


> *Moi* : elle a bien reçu les mille croquettes au saumon et elle a tout bouffé d'un coup... ​







*Pistache* : Faut dire que nos croquettes artisanales sont délicieuses - Rien que les meilleurs ingrédients naturels et saumon d'Atlantique garanti - "Tests à Chats" nous a attribué une note de 4,5 étoiles sur 5 !  
Début d'année on commence la commercialisation de nos "Croquettes Davy" (Davy Croquettes à l'international) à grande échelle - Nous avons engagé Iris, un mannequin international pour assurer la promotion de nos produits et une énorme campagne de pub est prévue dans les prochains jours !

*Lucky* : C'est Ponpon qui assure la direction du centre de production et Gizmo est chargé de l'aspect commercial !

*Pistache* : Toutefois, il nous manque un visuel et une accroche sympa pour le packaging ... Si quelqu'un pouvait s'y coller, ce serait bien sympa ! 

*Lucky* : En plus, nous cherchons une représentation pour la France et nous avons pensé à Capitaine Gribouille et Miss Radasse pour s'en occuper ! Nous contacter si intérêt !!! ​


----------



## Romuald (21 Décembre 2022)

Elle : Des croquettes ? Pfff... Je suis de la team pâtée


----------



## patxito (22 Décembre 2022)

Moi je suis fan des snacks au lait de yak


----------



## Romuald (23 Décembre 2022)

En attendant, joyeux noël les poilus
(chte jure, qu'est-ce qu'on f'rait pas pour un peu de bouffe)


----------



## thebiglebowsky (24 Décembre 2022)

*Fifi* : Pour la photo de Noël, c'est moi qui m'y colle ...   
Alors ! Joyeux Noël les poilus et les autres ... 

Et ... Joyeux réveillon, disait la dinde ! ​


----------



## thebiglebowsky (25 Décembre 2022)

*Moi* : Pok le chaton vous souhaite un joyeux Noël !!!!!   

*Lucky et Pistache *:  ... On n'aime pas les chatons ! Ils sont chiants ! ... 

*Moi* : Ho les gars ! C'est Noël ... Soyez sympas quand même ! 

*Lucky et Pistache* : Mwouais ! ... C'est bon pour une fois ! ​


----------



## thebiglebowsky (28 Décembre 2022)

*Pistache* : Hé Lucky ! J'ai retrouvé une photo de toi quand t'étais chaton ! ... mpfffff !   

*Doudou* : Trop mignon !!! Un peu apeuré et hagard peut-être ?  ... mpfffffff ! 

*Lucky* : C'est de savoir que j'allais grandir avec vous ... Bande de cons ! ​


----------



## patxito (1 Janvier 2023)

Bonne année les poilus !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (3 Janvier 2023)

*Chaton Pok* : Salut les mecs ! Je peux jouer avec vous ?   

*Lucky* :  ... Mais qui c'est ce petit morpion ???? ... Est-ce qu'il sait qu'il est sur le territoire des redoutables Black Cats ??? 

*Chaton Pok *: C'est quoi un territoire ? 

*Pistache* : C'est quelque chose de sacré que tu n'auras jamais si tu continues à nous faire ch.... !
Et dégage de notre litière ... Un chaton ça pisse et ça chie partout !
Trouves toi un territoire à toi et restes y ! 

*Doudou* : Je le connais ... C'est le chaton des voisins ... Ils n'ont pas de jardin, ni de terrasse ... Pok est donc condamné à ne jamais avoir un territoire extérieur ... 

*Lucky* : Allez ! Bien triste tout ça ! Comme il a l'air sympa, on va faire une exception - Doudou, prépare lui un laissez-passer l'autorisant à utiliser notre territoire ! 

*Chaton Pok* : Oh ! Merci les gars, vous êtes gentils ! 

*Gizmo* : Ho les gars ! Juste pour dire ! Vous savez qu'un chaton se monnaie plus de 5.000 croquettes au marché noir ! 

*Lucky, Pistache et Doudou* : P..... c'est vrai ??? 

*Moi* : N'y pensez même pas, bande de dégueux ! 

*Lucky, Pistache et Doudou* : Si on ne peut même plus rigoler ... ... ​


----------

